# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Отношение к религии тех, кто не хочет жить

## N_Life

Мне интересно, как относятся к религии те, кто по каким-то причинам хочет умереть или совершить самоубийство? Это, в основном, атеисты? Или нейтрально относятся к религии (к любой)? Или ходили в какой-нибудь храм / религиозную организацию или читали религиозную литературу?

----------


## Rini

Добрый день. Неплохо было бы сделать голосование на эту тему.

Сама причисляю себя к атеистам и уверена, что этой темой не проникнусь никогда. Для меня интересна только философская составляющая любых религий. Точнее, не то что бы интересна, но, скажем так, имеет значимость.
Храмы посещала, литературу тоже в принципе бы почитала.
Чисто для расширения кругозора и попытки понять этот мир хоть немного.
Ну а в целом же религия - не моё.

----------


## N_Life

Голосование хотела сделать, что-то не получилось... Первый раз создаю здесь тему.

А храмы посещали, если не секрет, с какой целью? Ради интереса? Или в поисках смысла жизни или Бога? Я считала, что атеисты храмы не посещают вообще. Я сама не атеистка, но и к религии отношусь теперь с большой осторожностью.

----------


## Rini

Да, ради интереса. Не сказала бы, что что-то из этого для себя вынесла, но оно и понятно - какой-то конкретной цели посещения у меня не было.
Возможно было бы неплохо пообщаться с кем-то из религиозной среды. Просто посмотреть, как другие люди смотрят на мир. 

Если не секрет, то почему с осторожностью?

----------


## N_Life

С осторожностью, потому что я там была. И была глубоко. Могу сказать за себя, что до погружения в религию суицид для меня был, в основном, баловством. А после - реальной проблемой. Мои родные и друзья, которые тоже погружались в религию глубоко, тоже имеют проблемы с мыслями о самоубийстве. Причём ДО у них таких проблем не было. Знаю случаи самоубийств и сумасшествий среди моих знакомых тоже после хоть какого-то погружения в религию. Прослушала много разных интервью бывших православных, монахов, членов других религиозных организаций - и много кто из них имеет проблемы с нежеланием жить и с мыслями о самоубийстве. Есть какая-то связь, определенно. Слишком много таких историй. Стало интересно поспрашивать у людей здесь, стали ли они задумываться о самоубийстве после каких-то контактов с религией или не имея никаких контактов с ней.

----------


## Holly Alto

У меня неоднозначное отношение к религии. Отношу себя к апатеистам.
Почему-то сформировался стереотип, что глубоко религиозные люди - это те, кто много "грешил" по жизни, но хочет замолить грехи перед Всевышним. (Можно провести аналогию с богачами, которые жертвуют баснословные суммы беднякам, чувствуя вину. И мало кого интересует, являются ли эти деньги "белыми".)
Или же эти люди настолько бедны, внушаемы и несчастны, что идея небесного покровителя - единственное в жизни, что придаёт сил. Также не отрицаю роль семейных традиций.
Хоть я и крещёная, но на этом мои отношения с православием заканчиваются. У меня есть крёстная мать, которой всегда было на меня плевать. В общем, люди просто поиграли в обряд  :Smile:  Все же так делают! А я вот вечно задувала свечи и думала, что меня хотят утопить...
Я не достаточно хорошо знакома с конфессиями, но христианство и ислам не уважаю за отношение к женщинам.
Храмы посещала в основном в туристических целях, но иногда могу зайти, чтобы проникнуться атмосферой умиротворения и помянуть умерших родных и близких.

----------


## N_Life

Holly Alto, религия, я заметила, вообще направлена на внешнее. Игры в обряды, я тоже сейчас так вижу. На людей по сути там плевать. Люди нужны только как винтики системы для выполнения общей идеи или как финансовые доноры.

----------


## jozh

Удивительно, что до сих пор существует религия, ведь научные данные давным-давно опровергли концепцию, которая лежит в основе библии. Библия утверждает, что изначальный мир, созданный богом, был абсолютно совершенен, в нем не было, болезней, смерти, паразитов, хищников (все живые создания получили в пищу "зелень травяную") и прочего зла. Но первые люди не послушались бога, согрешили и мир "испортился", стал таким, каков он сейчас и только верой в искупительную жертву Христа можно вернуть его в прежнее состояние. Однако, давайте вспомним, чему нас учили в школе. Человек прямоходящий, способный пользоваться орудиями труда (и способный ко грехопадению) появился на нашей планете около 3 млн. лет назад. Теперь идем в любой музей мира и наблюдаем в нем ископаемые останки животных, умерших за многие десятки и сотни миллионов лет ДО появления человека. Как же они умерли, если жили в абсолютно совершенном раю? Откуда среди этих животных хищники, если по библии в раю ничего этого не было? От чего тогда Христу нас "спасать"? Кстати, и ислам тоже является авраамической религией, по сути - просто производной от иудаизма. Вот такой фигней занимаются взрослые серьезные дяди и тети исключительно потому, что не способны осмыслить и преодолеть в себе многообразные страхи...

----------


## N_Life

jozh, лично я не против самой Библии, а против того, как религия использует Библию в своих не очень благовидных целях. Но и картина мира, какую преподают в школе, у меня не стыкуется с реальностью абсолютно. Слишком много находок, которые не вписываются в теорию эволюции. Она потому и теория, что до сих пор не доказана на 100%. Находят следы людей вместе со следами динозавров, хотя их якобы должны разделять миллионы лет, находят древние камни ики, где люди изображал динозавров вместе с людьми, находят огромные скелеты людей по всему миру, целые захоронения и никак не объясняя, прячут под ковер. Никак не объясняют следы совершеннейших технологий в сооружения Египта, Баальбека и т.п. В угольных шахтах находили совершенную ювелирку, какую сейчас человечество ещё не умеет делать, в пластах, когда человечества еще и в помине не должно было быть. Множество артефактов раскапывают, которых по общепринятому анализу просто не могло быть в ту эпоху. Находят много вещей, которые противоречат датировке, надо менять метод датировки, значит. Находят по всему миру следы глобального катаклизма типа потопа, опять никак не объясняют с позиции теории эволюции. Не, ну так история не делается. Слишком много фактов, которые надо объяснять, а не прятать под ковер. Кстати, теория эволюция возникла в качестве протеста на религиозный произвол. Религиозные войны выкосили много людей, религия слишком сильно подавляла людей, поэтому надо было придумать что-то в противовес. И это понятно. Но надо же это 100% доказывать. Слишком многого эта теория не может объяснить.

----------


## Burlesque

> Никак не объясняют следы совершеннейших технологий в сооружения Египта, Баальбека и т.п.


 Ну не было там никаких «совершеннейших технологий», перестаньте цитировать некомпетентные источники. Скажите лучше, что вы сами об этом думаете. Вам такое строительство кажется невозможным по отношению к тому промежутку времени? Мне – нет. Я могу себе представить, как это происходило.

----------


## N_Life

Burlesque, Это моё мнение об этих технологиях. Достаточно на видео хорошо рассмотреть. Нет, мне кажется возможным, но только не в контексте теории эволюции. А в контексте объяснений теории эволюции да, выглядит невозможным. Но я не хочу доказывать правильность Библии / неправильность эволюции. Мне это не нужно. Меня интересует только правда и факты. Споры о существовании/не существовании Бога тоже считаю бессмысленными. Просто подтасовка фактов и прятание неудобных находок под ковёр - это не научно и нечестно.

----------


## Burlesque

> Это моё мнение об этих технологиях. Достаточно на видео хорошо рассмотреть.


  То есть, посмотреть видео – это достаточно, чтобы сложить собственное мнение?




> ...мне кажется возможным, но только не в контексте теории эволюции. А в контексте объяснений теории эволюции да, выглядит невозможным.


  Так вы всё-таки не уверены?)





> Но я не хочу доказывать правильность Библии / неправильность эволюции.


 Не хотите, потому что совсем не уверены. Тогда зачем все эти слова?




> Меня интересует только правда и факты.


 Серьёзно?) Как мило)

----------


## N_Life

Burlesque, каждый вправе иметь своё мнение. Меня, честно, мало интересует, кто верит в эволюцию и почему, кто не верит в эволюцию и почему. Я долго копала для себя тему теории эволюции, находок, их интерпретаций, сопоставляла факты. И то, к каким выводам прихожу я и на чём они основаны мне достаточно для того, чтобы сформировать своё мнение. Я не собираюсь подтрунивать ни над чьей позицией, у каждого своя позиция и на чём-то она основана. Мне, честно говоря, все-равно, верите Вы в эволюцию или не верите, верите ли Вы в Библию или нет. Меня интересует только взаимосвязь религии и суицида в жизнях конкретных людей. Всё, больше ничего. Вы можете что-то сказать по этой теме? Сталкивались ли Вы раньше с религией? Или просто имеете к ней неприязненное отношение (по каким-то причинам, неважно, каким)?

----------


## jozh

N_Life, прекращайте читать желтушную прессу. Правда, это даже не смешно. Сколько времени существуют СМИ в любом виде, столько времени людям впаривают дешевые "сенсации". Просто включите мозг и подумайте. КАКАЯ сила может заставить "положить под ковер" открытия во всем мире? Открытие такого уровня - это Нобелевская премия. Огромная популярность и огромные же деньги! И вот, это все "положено под ковер". Ну как вы это все себе представляете? КАК можно это все спрятать? Да все бы телеканалы день и ночь репортажи вели, журналисты бы толпами туда ломанулись. Тысячи исследователей, авантюристов, зевак. Вот что было бы в реальности! Любой археолог вам в лицо рассмеется, если вы такое ему скажете!) И почему вы думаете, что выбор есть из двух вариантов - либо Теория Эволюции, либо библия? Может быть бог создал это все и бросил нафиг? Наигрался, а мы расхлебываем!)

----------


## N_Life

jozh, слишком много фактов для меня. Не знаю, причём тут желтая пресса. Достаточно по миру поездить, самому посмотреть многие вещи, оставшиеся из прошлого. Достаточно иметь глаза и пару извилин, чтобы увидеть, что тут не всё так просто, как преподносят. Господствующее представление всегда "убирает под ковер" противоречия, потому что если представление разрушится, потеряется работа, научные степени, на ней заработанные, написанные научные труды окажутся несоответствующими действительности и т.п. А попробуй кто из них честно посмотреть на факт, чтобы "получить на этом Нобелевскую премию" - станет изгоем и "псевдоученым" в своем сообществе. Я не вижу смысла вообще обсуждать эту тему, потому что кому-то смешно, что мир могло создать разумное существо, которого не видно, а кому-то будет смешно, что всё вокруг зародилось в первородном бульоне. Каждый считает, как считает и делает свои выводы. Тема вообще не об этом. Теорий, откуда всё появилось, много, и всё это теории. Эволюция - это такая же теория, как и все. Каждый сам для себя выбирает, какая из теорий ему кажется обоснованней. Мне интересно, Вы имели какое-то отношение к религии когда-то, если не секрет? Или никогда с ней не связывались?

----------


## Remarque

Не знаю, насколько глубоко я углубился в религию, но в детстве посещал помимо обычной воскресную школу. Есть друзья среди бывших верующих одноклассников. Знаю целые православные семьи. Есть среди знакомых один очень набожный мусульманин. Моя знакомая продолжительное время работала в московском храме. 

Почитал твои посты. Почти со всеми согласен, кроме двух. 

В храмы ходят отнюдь не только верующие, но и атеисты. Но не часто, конечно, а либо периодически из интереса, либо отдавая дань традициям, например, на Пасху за куличами нередко приходят и вполне неверующие люди. Кроме того, когда в жизни наступает чёрная полоса, то атеисты нет-нет, а тоже зайдут в храм, чтобы помолиться, как умеют, когда они или кто-то из их близких заболевают, а медицина не помогает.
Как ни крути, a в храме умиротворяющая атмосфера, как ранее заметила Холли, особенно, когда в нём мало прихожан.

----------


## N_Life

Я всё больше и больше замечаю, что атеизм - это тоже религия. Для человека, хорошо знакомого с религией, это очевидно. Такое же поведение, такое же навязывание своих взглядов (желание или переубедить или высмеять, не признавая за человеком право иметь своё мнение). Раньше я считала, что атеизм - это просто научный подход, основанный на каких-то научных доказательствах. Но чем больше я сталкиваюсь с атеистами по жизни, тем больше я не вижу никакой разницы между атеистами и религиозниками. И те, и те, спорят с пеной у рта, что Бога нет или Бог есть. Какой смысл вообще? Вот умрём все, тогда проверим. Почему атеист должен доказывать, что Бога нет, высмеивать это представление как миф. Ну если кто считает, что есть Бог, то что атеисту от этого, холодно или жарко? Ну пусть себе считает. То же самое с религиозниками. Зачем лезть ко всем с цитатами из Библии? Ну не верит человек в Бога или не хочет верить - его дело. Захочет когда-то разобраться в этой теме - поищет сам, включит свои собственные мозги и придёт к своим собственным выводам. Зачем его толкать куда-то, убеждать, навязывать ему выбор, мировоззрение? Этих людей прямо нутрует что-то навязывать, переубеждать, высмеивать иные взгляды. Я вот честно, не вижу разницы в том, как атеисты доказывают свою правоту и как религиозники доказывают свою. И то, и то похоже на пропаганду. Когда господствовала религия в мире, в школах и обществе навязывалась религиозная картина мира, потом стал господствовать атеизм, навязывает в школах и обществе свою. Почему не предоставлять людям выбор самим разбираться на основании каких-то фактов и самим не делать выводы? И религия опять сейчас лезет в школы со своей пропагандой в пику атеистической пропаганде. И ни те, ни те не говорят, что лучше жить от своей теории не стали. Как у религиозников часто проблемы с нежеланием жить, так и у атеистов. Зачем тогда нужно такое мировоззрение, которое не даёт желания жить? Детям в школе это нужно? Убрать бы из мира и религиозную пропаганду, и атеистическую. Может быть, хоть мозги бы научились люди включать с ранних лет, анализировать самим, где они живут, и как всё устроено. Поговоришь с религиозниками, попробуешь сказать что-то, отличающееся от их мнения - агрессия или высмеивание, неприязнь, желание доказать обратное, навязать своё. Поговоришь с атеистами - ну точь в точь то же самое. Как будто запрограммировал, зазомбировал их кто. Чего ж ругаются тогда между собой вечно? Ведь ничем не отличаются друг от друга по факту.

----------


## Remarque

Не замечал такого, чтобы среди верующих людей был высокий процент тех, кто задумывается о суциде. Сами священники говорят, что когда человек начинает активную религиозную жизнь, то активизируются и тёмные силы. Появляются бесовские искушения, дотоле им не ведомые, с которыми человеку приходится бороться. Многое зависит от его характера. Если человек впечатлителен, то ему намного труднее справиться с возникшими у него проблемами. Важно, чтобы человек сам по себе пришёл к религии. Если ему она навязывается родителями или другими близкими людьми, то у него возникает естественное отторжение, внутренний протест. А он только навредит человеку. Соответственно, к религии нужно приходить только осознанно и по своей воле. Помимо этого, когда верующий человек разочаровывается в религии, переставая ей интересоваться, то его система ценностей в той или иной степени рушится и почва уходит из-под ног, что нередко приводит к депрессии, потери смысла жизни и мыслях о су.






> С осторожностью, потому что я там была. И была глубоко. Могу сказать за себя, что до погружения в религию суицид для меня был, в основном, баловством. А после - реальной проблемой


 А у тебя самой были попытки су?

----------


## N_Life

Remarque, простите за нескромный вопрос, на этом форуме Вы как человек, который хочет жить и хочет помочь другим выжить? Или как человек, у которого тоже проблемы с желанием жить? 
По поводу атеистов в храмах, слушала бывших священников, которые рассказывали, что стали атеистами, служа в храме. И когда вышли из православия, им начали писать другие священники и признаваться, что и сами уже давно атеисты, но продолжают служить из страха, куда им идти и как жить "в миру" или из-за нерешительности. 
То же проиходит и с пастырями протестантских сект. Знала как-то на одном форуме одного бывшего баптистского учителя (или пастыря, уже точно не помню), отучился в библейской школе, горел, искал Бога, всё, как положено, служил (вместе с женой), а потом стал оккультистом (и жена его тоже), кидануло его аж к Алистеру Кроули. Через какое-то время покончил с собой. Почему религиозные организации (я сейчас не разделяю православные храмы/монастыри и протестантские организации и т.п.) превращают искренне ищущих смысл жизни людей в атеистов, оккультистов, противников Бога и т.п.? Если бы эти случаи были единичные, можно было бы не обращать внимание, но это слишком часто происходит. 
Не знаю, лично мне уже неприятно говорить даже про храмы, про протестантсткие церкви, даже про мусульманские и другие религиозные организации. Мне глубоко неприятно и страшно, что происходит с людьми внутри. Внешне кажется, что они пришли к вере, меняются, бросают грехи какие-то, а внутренне ты видишь, как они превращаются в религиозные автоматы, что-то чуждое, холодное, иногда страшное. Ну и, опять же, очень много людей рассказывают, что начали туда ходить, и потом у них появляется депрессия и мысли о самоубийстве. Люди превращаются реально в развалины после этих организаций. И тут не спишешь на единичные случаи.

----------


## N_Life

> А у тебя самой были попытки су?


 Конечно! Когда была в религии - естественно, как же без су?

----------


## N_Life

Remarque, я вообще не считаю теперь, что к религии надо приходить. От религии нужно уходить (если хочешь выжить, конечно). Чтоб жить, я считаю, нужна вера. В религии искать веру - всё-равно, что искать жизнь на кладбище.

----------


## Remarque

У меня был очень тяжёлый отрезок в жизни, когда умер близкий мне человек. Но сейчас я хочу жить. Религия мне в этом нисколько не мешает. На форуме я по возможности  морально поддерживаю других.

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, я вообще не считаю теперь, что к религии надо приходить. От религии нужно уходить (если хочешь выжить, конечно). Чтоб жить, я считаю, нужна вера. В религии искать веру - всё-равно, что искать жизнь на кладбище.


 А чем конкретно тебе навредила церковь? Вот ты, допустим, ходила на службы. Тебе после них хуже становилось?

----------


## Remarque

> литературу тоже в принципе бы почитала.
> Чисто для расширения кругозора и попытки понять этот мир хоть немного.


 Нужно будет скинуть ссылки Рини на литературу и видеолекции, где понятным языком объясняют, в чём конкретно смысл религии.

----------


## jozh

> когда верующий человек разочаровывается в религии, переставая ей интересоваться, то его система ценностей в той или иной степени рушится и почва уходит из-под ног, что нередко приводит к депрессии, потери смысла жизни и мыслях о су


 Давно известен феномен выхода из тоталитарной секты. В случае с религией ровно то же самое, но в более легкой форме. Я ощущал гнетущую зависимость около 3-х лет. Потом постепенно это прошло. Но оно того стоило однозначно!

----------


## N_Life

Remarque, я не в православии была. Но дело не во мне. Я наблюдаю вокруг. Что происходит с моими родными и близкими - среди них и действующие православные, и бывшие протестанты. То, что с ними творится в религии и после религии, я не могу назвать церковью и уже тем более чем-то Божьим. Я переслушала множество интервью и бывших и действующих монахов / священников, и бывших протестантов разного толка - со всеми ними происходит одно и то же. Если одним словом описать - последствия тоталитарно-деструктивного культа. Вот православие знает, что это такое, так как позиционирует себя борцом с тоталитарно-деструктивными культами. Но люди выходят из монастырей со всем тем же набором последствий, что и члены любого тоталитарно-деструктивного культа. Ещё это состояние точно описывает понятие "посттравматический синдром" или "афганский синдром". Поэтому тут надо ставить вопрос не о том, навредила ли мне церковь и чем, а о том, церковь ли это вообще?

----------


## N_Life

jozh, некоторые всю жизнь в этом состоянии проводят. Так и не проходит. У меня, и у моей сестры (родной) больше десяти лет это гнетущее состояние было. Невыносимость жизни и какая-то внутренняя тюрьма, из которой никак не можешь вырваться. А прошло после того, как Вы отошли от религиозной темы? Или само по себе со временем?

Да, и зависимость тоже вызывает. Читала где-то раньше, что с людьми в религиозных организациях происходит то же, что и с наркоманами. Только наркоманы добиваются этого состояния химическим путем, а здесь - религиозными практиками. А эффект такой же. Выходишь из секты (церкви), и у тебя реально абстинентный синдром, психологические ломки.

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, я не в православии была. Но дело не во мне. Я наблюдаю вокруг. Что происходит с моими родными и близкими - среди них и действующие православные, и бывшие протестанты. То, что с ними творится в религии и после религии, я не могу назвать церковью и уже тем более чем-то Божьим. Я переслушала множество интервью и бывших и действующих монахов / священников, и бывших протестантов разного толка - со всеми ними происходит одно и то же. Если одним словом описать - последствия тоталитарно-деструктивного культа. Вот православие знает, что это такое, так как позиционирует себя борцом с тоталитарно-деструктивными культами. Но люди выходят из монастырей со всем тем же набором последствий, что и члены любого тоталитарно-деструктивного культа. Ещё это состояние точно описывает понятие "посттравматический синдром" или "афганский синдром". Поэтому тут надо ставить вопрос не о том, навредила ли мне церковь и чем, а о том, церковь ли это вообще?


 Хорошо, у тебя свои наблюдения. Но лично я не могу подтвердить их.
Вот я лично не испытываю никакого отрицательного влияния со стороны религии. Как бы это получше объяснить? Допустим, я бываю в церкви раз в неделю по воскресеньям. Исповедуюсь там и причащаюсь. На всё уходит не более двух часов. И это один-единственный раз в неделю. Кроме этого, например, бываю в храме по крупным праздникам типа Пасхи и Рождества. И придерживаюсь по возможности постов. Никто из верующих на меня никоим образом отрицательно не влияет. Понятно, что всё это лишь моя субъективная оценка. Но более объективное мнение могут составить обо мне те, с кем я общаюсь или общался прежде. Если, например, взять студенческие годы, то уже тогда у меня в небольшой квартире собирались компании сокурсников. Я и в те годы был верующим с многолетним стажем, но среди студентов я считался гостепреимным хозяином. И ко мне всегда можно было прийти без предупреждения поболтать, перекусить, подготовиться к экзаменам. Ко мне заглядывали отнюдь не только верующие, а все знакомые студенты подряд. У меня ко всем было одинаковое отношение. Никому своего мнения о религии я не навязывал. Среди православных вообще не принято первым заговаривать о религии. Если же другие о ней  заговорили, то можно дружески поговорить о ней. Но навязывывать своё мнение другим нельзя. Этим ты лишь грешишь, дискредитируя веру. То есть, любой разговор о религии должен дружески начаться и так же дружески закончиться, чтобы твой оппонент не чувствовал себя никоим образом оскорблённым. В данном случае не имеет никакого значения, верующий ли он, иноверец или атеист.

----------


## Remarque

Мне всё-таки по-прежнему непонятно, каким образом в моём случае может навредить религия? Вот я придерживаюсь тех простых правил, что описал выше. Ничего лишнего.

----------


## Remarque

Если, например, сравнивать православие с сектами, то разница между ними налицо. Православие на порядок анонимнее и менее навязчиво. Можно зайти в любое время в любой храм и помолиться, когда он открыт. Никто на это особо не обращает внимания. А у сектантов обычно на каждого прихожанина есть досье. Он сам заполняет анкету, указывая свои личные данные, включая адрес, место работы, близких родственников и многое другое. Посещение их собраний скорее добровольно-принудительное. У сектантов можно разными способами влиять на своих прихожан. В этом отношении православие на порядок человечнее.

----------


## jozh

N_Life, и само прошло, т.к. ситуация достигла предела своего развития, и я сам определенные усилия прилагал. Хотя, не могу сказать, что большие усилия. Скорее первое. Просто исчерпались доводы в пользу религии. А доводы против нее продолжали поступать с большим избытком. Прекратилась веритофобия в моем сознании. А она очень сильно действует в верующих, не позволяя рассматривать те аргументы, которые разрушают сложившееся мировоззрение. Дай веритофобу книгу с убойными атеистическими аргументами, - он просто не сможет их рассматривать по существу. Каждый аргумент в его сути. Будет видеть только "пропаганду" или "бесовское наваждение". У меня просто эта пелена упала с глаз. Я стал рассматривать атеистические аргументы каждый по существу и понял, что некоторые из них (не все) - железобетонные! Неопровержимые. Да, атеизм ничего не дает взамен. Пустоту, которую страшно пытаться самостоятельно заполнять заново, как до этого мы пытались мучительно заполнить ее религией. Тем более, что мир реально выглядит сотворенным, а не самозародившимся. Но. Может быть тогда гораздо более правы агностики?

----------


## Unity

...И лишь смелые души, пройдя долгий путь самопознания, могут заявить:
- Сами мы - единственные "боги", кои существуют; кои ежедневно создают свой мир - каждым своим действием, словом или же раздумьями. 
Деизм создаёт Творца, стоящего далеко отдельно ото всех нас, собственных творений. Атеизм оставляет Вакуум. Ну и только реализм робко предлагает заполнить его. 
Собой. Своею свободою. Своим "званьем" божества собственной судьбы. 
Меня к этим откровениям привели глубины Каббалы (и прочих учений). 
Умные же люди к сему осознанию приходят без всяких "подсказок", безо "костылей". 
Мы - и есть Абсолют; "очки", сквозь которые Вечность созерцает свои приключения. 
Чтобы понять это, нужен интеллект и смелость. 
Прочим остаётся Вера - во свои иллюзии - или миражи, созданные теми, кто жил сотни поколений прежде. 
Но, коль боги смотрят ежедневно на нас из зеркал, то... на кого же тогда без конца "перекладывать ответственность" за свои, кхм, пардон, говёные судьбы? За свои гнилые love-story с гнилыми людьми? За свои зловонные мысли, дурные поступки и свинство?..
Это понимание припирает к стенке, выкрутиться невозможно. 
Именно поэтому большинство людей выбирает притворяться, будто они Верят - в Сатану, что путает; в богов, кои априори сотворили нас полными моральными уродами, а затем будут карать адом - за свои программы, инсталлированные во свои же куклы...
Вера - снимает "ответственность". Атеизм оставляет Вакуум. 
Ну и только реализм дарует свободу. 
Или быть свиньёй, наслаждаясь этим, или быть... чем-нибудь божественным.
К сожалению, у верующих или же не верующих - никакой свободы не было и нет. Всё детерминировано: глупое рождение, жизни в колесе страданий ну и суицид. Никаких развилок, выборов, манёвров. Из ада земного в ад потусторонний - или из небытия вновь в небытие. 
Человек подлинно разумный - плюёт на иллюзии, живёт настоящим.
Так, как заблагорассудится. 
Ибо Бог в нём есть, и есть Сатана - и все прочие категории ума.

----------


## N_Life

> Мне всё-таки по-прежнему непонятно, каким образом в моём случае может навредить религия? Вот я придерживаюсь тех простых правил, что описал выше. Ничего лишнего.


 Вначале - да, всё выглядит довольно безобидно. Сначала яда не видно. Яд начинает быть видно, когда уже чувствушь, что тебя что-то разрушает изнутри. А вначале духовный яд в религиозных организациях сладок (даже очень сладок), даёт подъём, делает человеку очень хорошо и блаженно, и опасности действительно не видно. Пока не пройдёт время, и яд не начнёт действовать. Если Вы говорите, пару раз в неделю и по праздникам - то это, простите, при всём уважении к Вам, довольно поверхностное знакомство с религиозной организацией. Вот если бы Вы ушли в монастырь и стали исполнять с искренним рвением всё, чему Вас там учат, вот тогда Вам стало бы понятно, о чём я говорила, о какой опасности и о каких последствиях. Но я Вам этого не желаю. Я и врагу бы такого не пожелала. А то, что Вы как человек хороший (судя из того, что Вы о себе рассказываете), то вот такие люди надолго в таких организациях не задерживаются. Они там могут находиться только на поверхностном уровне, пока то, что там творится глубже, под поверхностью, не вступит в конфликт с их совестью. Рано или поздно их совесть не выдерживает, и они оттуда уходят. Но уходят уже, к сожалению, не без последствий для своей психики и веры. Ни один сектант, кстати, не знает, что он в секте / тоталитарно-деструктивном культе. Он искренне верит, что он в церкви и что там абсолютно безопасно. Что он был в секте, становится видно только на выходе.

----------


## jozh

N_Life, вы читали книгу "Исповедь послушницы" Марии Кикоть?

----------


## N_Life

> Если, например, сравнивать православие с сектами, то разница между ними налицо. Православие на порядок анонимнее и менее навязчиво.


 Простите, но это только так кажется. Я ходила в протестантскую секту, и на меня вообще никто не давил. Было точно так же, как Вы говорите о православии. Хотела - приходила, не хотела - не приходила. Всё выглядело вообще свободно. Спросите любого протестанта. Он удивится, если Вы ему скажете, что его там держат или что-то ему навязывают. А Вы углубитесь в православную организацию - пойдите в монастырь (чего я Вам от души не советую), тогда Вы узнаете, насколько ненавязчива эта организация. Простите, но то, что рассказывают дети и взрослые монахи, которые оттуда выходят, это тотальный (скорее даже тюремный) контроль. Даже моя протестантская секта показалась мне безобидной на фоне того, что с людьми делают в монастырях.

----------


## N_Life

> Я стал рассматривать атеистические аргументы каждый по существу и понял, что некоторые из них (не все) - железобетонные! Неопровержимые.


 Ну, лично мой мозг эти аргументы не удовлетворяют, поэтому это для меня тоже не вариант на данный момент. Хотя я и больше не боюсь смотреть правде в глаза, как раньше. Не боюсь, что у меня разрушатся какие-то представления. Если они разрушатся, значит, были неправильные, зачем тогда они мне нужны? Но это, опять же, лично моё теперешнее понимание, которое я никому не навязываю. 




> Да, атеизм ничего не дает взамен. Пустоту, которую страшно пытаться самостоятельно заполнять заново, как до этого мы пытались мучительно заполнить ее религией.


 Да, даёт пустоту. А религия, когда больше не может тебя обманывать дальше, даёт ещё большую пустоту. 




> Тем более, что мир реально выглядит сотворенным, а не самозародившимся.


 Ну вот для меня пока тоже так выглядит. Я какое-то время назад сильно увлеклась растениями (наверное, пыталась таким образом заполнить образовавшуюся пустоту или восстановиться после религии), и начала видеть столько новых для себя растений, цветов, каких никогда не видела раньше. Некоторые листики расписаны так, как будто их кто-то разрисовывал вручную кисточкой или акварелью (у меня муж художник, я вижу, как у него ложится краска, когда рисует он, и на листике я вижу то же самое). На некоторых, такое впечатление (или, может, это просто у меня было впечатление), заботливо проставлены цветные крапинки. Видно, как подобраны цвета на одном и том же растении, как они разумно, гармонично и иногда неожиданно сочетаются. Я никогда до этого не видела цветы, которые в точности повторяют птиц, прямо с клювом и перьями, или ульи с пчёлами, или лица некоторых животных (причём так, как будто их кто-то специально срисовывал с натуры). Есть цветы, выглядящие точно как человек, даже с глазами и ртом. Цветы как лица улыбащихся пчёлок - тебе просто передаются эмоции, какие заложены в этот цветок, когда ты на это смотришь. Или это у меня тотальная иллюзия такая и мне мерещится, или это действительно вышло из чьего-то ума и сердца. Я просто не могу списать это всё на волю случая.

----------


## N_Life

> ...
> Меня к этим откровениям привели глубины Каббалы (и прочих учений). 
> 
> ...К сожалению, у верующих или же не верующих - никакой свободы не было и нет. Всё детерминировано: глупое рождение, жизни в колесе страданий ну и суицид. Никаких развилок, выборов, манёвров.


 Насколько я знаю, Каббала тоже учит предопределению (обречённости). Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## jozh

У меня немного по другому. Красота, да. Весомый аргумент. Но я человек технический, меня поражает точность расчетов. Вы знали, что наша кровеносная система - это шедеврально решенная техническая задача, которую не всякий инженер-гидравлик решит? Система клапанов в кровеносных сосудах ног работает таким образом, чтобы кровь поднималась от нижней точки организма до верхней - не повышая при этом давление в сердечном насосе. А если задрать ноги выше головы, то клапана мгновенно перенастроятся и давление, кратковременно скакнув, снова выровняется.

----------


## N_Life

Unity, "мы боги" - я нахожу это в разных интерпретациях во всех абсолютно религиях (в скрытой или явной форме). Они все в итоге к этому подводят человека. Даже взять православие, его цель - обожение. С "обожившихся" пишут иконы.
Вы противопоставляете "я сам себе бог" религии, но на самом деле это и есть суть религии. Даже в том движении, где я была, большинство известных учителей так и учат, что они сами (и каждый из нас) - Бог, Христос, Творец, т.п. и сам творит свою реальность - словом или делом). У меня подружка в религии "стала богом". Я сама была знакома лично с некоторыми "богами". Они и меня даже "сделали" Богом и Творцом вселенной на какое-то время. Сначала мне понравилось ощущение всемогущества, величины моего "я", потом меня так жёстко долбануло об реальность, что я поняла, что всё это - бред собачий. Какой я бог, если я даже не знаю, что со мной будет завтра или через минуту? Я не управляю ни своей жизнью, ни жизнями моих близких, ни даже своими мыслями и чувствами. Есть определённые вещи, которые я могу контролировать, но есть намного больше вещей, которые вообще от меня не зависят. А часто бывали ситуации в моей жизни, когда не удавалось контролировать даже то, что я думала, могу контролировать. Это просто в какой-то момент выходит из-под твоего контроля и всё, и ты даже не можешь понять, как же так получилось. Сколько по миру ходит "Богов", много из них на дурку с расстройствами попали, некоторые на свободе, свои культы посоздавали и убили себя вместе со своими последователями. Все самые известные деструктивные культы, которые совершили массовое самоубийство, сначала пришли к тому, что они "сами себе боги". Я на этих "богов" насмотрелась, мне этого спектакля хватило.

----------


## N_Life

> N_Life, вы читали книгу "Исповедь послушницы" Марии Кикоть?


 Конечно  :Smile:  Слушала ещё разные интервью детей-послушников, которые были в монастырях, других монашек. Могут отличаться только некоторые подробности, но картина везде одна и та же. Ну так и не удивительно, если монастыри при царской России были тюрьмами, куда государство и синод отправляли гос. преступников и иноверцев. А сейчас какую монашку или ребёнка-послушника не возьми - все сравнивают своё пребывание там с тюрьмой. Поменялся только антураж, а суть осталась та же.

----------


## N_Life

jozh, нет, про кровеносную систему не знала... Помню, что-то смотрела про совершенное устройство глаза. Такая совершенная система и не хочет жить. Парадокс для меня... Откуда в совершенно налаженной системе берётся пустота?...

----------


## N_Life

jozh, почему-то от того, что Вы написали про кровеносную систему, мне очень захотелось жить - наверное, как никогда раньше.

----------


## jozh

N_Life, рад, что сделал что то полезное.
Вообще, в анатомии много чудес с точки зрения механики. Пневматика лёгких, перенаправление вихревых потоков воздуха при прохождении трахеи и бронхов, помпа для нагнетания соляной кислоты в пищеварительный тракт, моторика кишечника, симбиоз с лакто- и бифидо-бактериями, колонии которых некоторые исследователи приравнивают к дополнительному органу нашего организма. Много всяких чудес! Читайте научно-популярную литературу и смотрите фильмы на Ютубе. Ваш организм - это целая Вселенная!)

----------


## Unity

> Насколько я знаю, Каббала тоже учит предопределению (обречённости). Или я ошибаюсь?


 Равно как ядро всех (без исключения) древних мировых религий, Каббала считает, что мы, погибая, перевоплощаемся (в силу фанатической приверженности _ложным_ своим убеждениям, кои заслоняют правду и лишают зрения). 
Смысл - перестать заниматься этим - жить как homo sapiens на этой планете, веруя в иллюзии - но это возможно только опосля определённого "интеллектуального прорыва", мозгового штурма, жеста доброй воли - то есть "исправления" (ране испоганенной подлинной природы [части Абсолюта], что была "загрязнена" вуалью самообмана). 
Се - предопределено; это будет с каждым, рано или поздно, вопрос _только в времени_. Каббала всего лишь даёт "подсказки", самый краткий путь (впрочем, равно как любые прочие учения, локально-региональные). 
Человек может растратить время своё на страдание - или же образование, изучение мистических истин и прозрений. Вопрос только в том, когда же клиент "дойдёт" до нужной кондиции? Через месяц? Год или десять лет? Через десять или двадцать _жизней_? Сколько сможет он сопротивляться истине? Когда он разумно сдастся (океану жизни, мировому разуму)?

Почему же говорю об отсутствии свободы большинства людей? 
Они ходят в церкви, храмы, синагоги, пагоды, мечети; они бьют поклоны символам и идолам; они поклоняются системам идей - позабыв о том, что сами и есть - дремлющие боги.
Это состояние с летальным исходом. Ещё одна жизнь Впустую. Продолжение колеса абсурда. 
*с грустью ну и сожалением* Тщетная реинкарнация - могущая стать дверцей ко свободе, но ставшая цирком и фрик-шоу.

----------


## Unity

> Unity, "мы боги" - я нахожу это в разных интерпретациях во всех абсолютно религиях (в скрытой или явной форме). Они все в итоге к этому подводят человека. Даже взять православие, его цель - обожение. С "обожившихся" пишут иконы.
> Вы противопоставляете "я сам себе бог" религии, но на самом деле это и есть суть религии. Даже в том движении, где я была, большинство известных учителей так и учат, что они сами (и каждый из нас) - Бог, Христос, Творец, т.п. и сам творит свою реальность - словом или делом). У меня подружка в религии "стала богом". Я сама была знакома лично с некоторыми "богами". Они и меня даже "сделали" Богом и Творцом вселенной на какое-то время. Сначала мне понравилось ощущение всемогущества, величины моего "я", потом меня так жёстко долбануло об реальность, что я поняла, что всё это - бред собачий. Какой я бог, если я даже не знаю, что со мной будет завтра или через минуту? Я не управляю ни своей жизнью, ни жизнями моих близких, ни даже своими мыслями и чувствами. Есть определённые вещи, которые я могу контролировать, но есть намного больше вещей, которые вообще от меня не зависят. А часто бывали ситуации в моей жизни, когда не удавалось контролировать даже то, что я думала, могу контролировать. Это просто в какой-то момент выходит из-под твоего контроля и всё, и ты даже не можешь понять, как же так получилось. Сколько по миру ходит "Богов", много из них на дурку с расстройствами попали, некоторые на свободе, свои культы посоздавали и убили себя вместе со своими последователями. Все самые известные деструктивные культы, которые совершили массовое самоубийство, сначала пришли к тому, что они "сами себе боги". Я на этих "богов" насмотрелась, мне этого спектакля хватило.


 Верно. Донести это послание - смысл любой религии. 

Я противопоставляю оккультное понимание собственной природы и "церковь" патриархов с яхтами и самолётами, золотыми ризами, крестными ходами - или же с Джихадами и тому подобным бредом. Первое - сама квинтэссенция, второе - богомерзкий бизнес, процветающий на кромешной глупости и слепоте.

"Завтра" или "чрез минуту" и "прогнозы" знания грядущего - это просто игры нашего земного _человечьего_ ума. Истина - всегда обитает в Вечности, коя Здесь/сейчас и больше нигде/никогда. Божество живёт всегда в настоящем миге. "Будущее" - лишь бесплотная идея, проекция страхов, ожиданий или пожеланий.

Да, мы не управляем. Пока. Это базовое состояние деградировавшей "клетки" в "организме" Целого. Именно для этого и нужны религии. Возвращать свободу, контроль и осознанность.

Понять, что мы - нити в ткани мировой души - вовсе ведь не значит, что душа, пришедшая к пониманию, будет "излучать любовь". О, нет. Она может убивать, совершать насилие. Веселить иных, погрязших во своём самогипнозе. Бог - это не "только любовь", любовь - просто один с цветов спектра, которых аж семь: с гневом, ненавистью, страхом. Всё это всегда внутри - бога аки белого сияния, собранного из семи спектральных цветов. Так и с теми, кто сумел понять. Понимание ничто не меняет. Люди могут дурить прочих. Могут, что угодно. 
Простой Умный человек - многого не может, почти ничего.
В этом всё различие. Свобода и скованность.
Дальше - каждый выбирает сам.

----------


## N_Life

Unity, я ж Вам говорила, что играла уже в эти игры с "пробуждением", "разбуживанием" в себе "дремлющего бога", "прозрением". Всё это самообман и иллюзия достижения какого-то высшего уровня по сравнению с "низшей, слепой массой". У человека создаётся иллюзия, что он "прозрел", "слился с абсолютом", "разбудил кундалини", "осознал себя как бога", "вырвался из колеса перевоплощений" и прочая лабуда. А потом одни из таких людей попадают в лечебницу для душевнобольных, другие начинают учить откровенному бреду, искренне в него веря, третьи, как я уже говорила, начинают "творить чудеса" и кучковать вокруг себя культы. Извините, но это всё только звучит возвышенно и мудро, по факту я нигде не видела ни одного адекватного или свободного "пробужденного бога". У всех реально что-то с головой или с совестью после этого происходит. И очень удобно принять позицию, что "слившему с абсолютом можно всё - убивать, насиловать, и это всё есть Бог". Возьмите "пробуждённого бога, вырвавшегося из колеса сансары" Саида Бабу, который был педофилом, и любого серийного маньяка-педофила, сидящего в тюрьме. Единственное различие между ними, что один прикрывает свои уголовные действия высокопарными духовными объяснениями, а другой ничем не прикрывает. В мире нет ни одного примера "истинно слившегося с абсолютом", как Вы говорите. Просто есть обманывающие себя люди, которые пережили нечто похожее на "интеллектуальный прорыв" и искренне верят, что они теперь свободны. Свободны от совести, от уголовной ответственности, от разума. Но иллюзии таких людей всегда разбиваются об реальность. И опять же странно, Вы говорите, что нужно "освободиться" и тут же говорите, что "освобожденный" может гневаться, ненавидеть, бояться. Так от чего ж он тогда освободился? Он такой же раб своих чувств и состояний, как и все другие люди.

----------


## N_Life

> ... это возможно только опосля определённого "интеллектуального прорыва", мозгового штурма,


 И эта фраза "прорыв" до боли знакома. "Прорывались", искали "прорыва" всё время в той секте, где я была. Что ж они хотят прорвать? всё думала я, а потом когда людей "прорывало" и с ними начинало творится чёрте-что, я поняла, что они прорывают естественные защитные механизмы. Прорывают защитные механизмы души (духа) - начинают мучиться, страдать, прорывают защитные механизмы интеллекта - начинается шизофрения и т.п. Сами мастера "пробуждений" предупреждают, когда учат "пробуждаться", что от этого сходят с ума.

----------


## Unity

Полагаю, всё-таки не стоит смешивать жалкие попытки человеческого эго как-то "превзойти" других и ту "манию величия", что оно подпитывает думами "О своей осознанности", "О своей особенности", "Избранности" и "Иначести". 
О, нет. Разницы здесь нет: спящий человек - мало чем отличен от любого бодрствующего. Будда дремлет в каждом, в ком-то ближе к пробуждению, в ком-то ещё очень крепко спит ну и видит _сновидения_, кои мы воспринимаем аки свои мысли. 
Думать, что "я пробуждена", "давно уже будда", "сама господь бог" собственной персоной и тому подобное - означает просто продолжать свои сновидения. Это просто мысли, кои начинаются, звучат - и надоедают после тысячного повторения, сменяясь другими. Думами о том, что "мы просто люди", что "нужна" депрессия, что она "оправдана" ну и "суицид прекрасен". 
Позвольте ещё раз подчеркнуть: тот, кто пробудлился - больше не плодит иллюзий, пережовывая думы у себя внутри. Тот, кто ещё спит - в своих миражах себя почитает всё время другой: то "аватаром абсолюта", то "жалкой неудачницей", то ещё "кем-либо". Но все эти дефиниции, звания и ярлыки - просто сновидения нашего ума, кои изменяются словно бы зима и лето в временной динамике. Те же, кто сумел всё же измениться - более не отождествляется с этим словами, с этими вердиктами своего ума - ибо все они изменчивы, он же - неизменен и укоренился в своей нерушимой сути, в бдительности и внимательности. Он не позволяет больше себе _верить_ своим мыслям, грустя, когда они мрачные, радуясь, когда те приятно-волнительны. Ибо понимает: "И Это Пройдёт", а раз се проходит, следственно, всё это _неистинно_, доверять сему - значит лишь страдать и вечно обманываться, видеть страшный сон и не мочь от него очнуться.
Тот, кто пробудился, более не мыслит и не руководствуется вечным монологом у себя внутри в своей повседневности. 

Любые проблемы начинаются у тех, кто упорствует и далее во своих иллюзиях, собственном самовнушении и самогипнозе. Будда не гонялся за собственной паствой, Иисус не вербовал собственных апостолов, рекламируя плюшки и печеньки от вступленья в новую для Иудеи секточку. Лао-Цзы - не шумел на ярмарке, рекламируя "личностные тренинги чтоб постигнуть Дао". 
Тот, кто постигает суть, обычно молчит.
Те же, кто впадает во галлюцинации с фабулой "Я Теперь Создатель" - да, плохо заканчивают. Общество, укоренённое в ментальных шаблонах "мы лишь куски мяса, кои родились и сдохнут", попросту не понимают, о чём грезят эти чудаки? Почему они настолько активны? Что же они продвигают ну и почему?..
Более того, смысл путать познавших тонкости мистических глубин и опытных мошенников, кои апеллируют к жажде обывателей ощутить себя как-то сопричастными к чему-то "Мистическому"? Всяческая секта или культ зиждется на чём?
Правильно, на Идеологии! На системе мысли. На харизме лидера, якобы что-то там познавшего и теперь глаголящего, творящего правила... жаждущего просто, если присмотреться, обмануть сотню простаков, сделать их своею прислугой, эскортом, своими "налогоплательщиками", своими подстилками. 
К подлинной религии это не относится. 
Будда - молчал в начале карьеры, ибо понимал напрасность попыток воплотить в слова... опыт собственной безмолвной осознанности.

Все мы - априори - слишвшиеся с абсолютом. И маньяк-убийца, и Гитлер, и Франко, Муссолини, Пол-Пот, и мать Тереза, и все папы римские, и Далай-лама с Махатмой Ганди. Се наша природа. Её можно понимать и осознавать, ну и можно пребывать в неведенье. 
Варианта два.
Ну и даже поняв, Кто Мы - мы по-прежнему вольны делать что угодно. Абсолютно всё. Боги - воюют на войнах. Убивают и насилуют. Становятся диктаторами вроде Сталина. Это тоже Бог, его вариант. 
Кто сказал, что "Бог только Любовь"? Бог это Тотальность самовыражения в массе вариантов. 
А Вы полагаете, что что-то может "ограничить" Бога, выраженного в людях? Уголовный Кодекс? 
Нет... 
Мораль - это всегда осознанный Выбор. Редчайших людей. Не всех. 
Такова природа.
Но Вас что-то мучит и Вы с чем-то не согласны?

----------


## N_Life

Unity, нет ни одного такого человека в этом мире, как Вы описываете. Вы с Лао Цзи и Буддой лично не жили. Все люди подвержены одним и тем же страстям и иллюзиям. И даже те, кто рассказывают Вам, что уже пробудился, освободился от иллюзий и т.п., зависят от того же, что и все люди, и страдают от того же, что и все люди.
Кстати, заметила по жизни, что за высокопарыми и длинными речами всегда скрывается ложь. Правда всегла кратка, проста и пряма.

----------


## N_Life

> А Вы полагаете, что что-то может "ограничить" Бога, выраженного в людях? Уголовный Кодекс?


 Один "пробужденный" уже это проверил. Маньяк Оноприенко. И да, Уголовный кодекс смог ограничить "бога в нём" - сидит в тюрьме. И слава Богу, что есть Уголовный кодекс, иначе бы ваши "пробужденные" "выражали себя", как хотели, и никого бы не осталось на этой земле кроме них.

----------


## Ваня :)

Unity. Поскольку тьі уже обьяснил, что истинно и что верно... Самое время говорить "При всем уважении, ..."  :Big Grin:  

N_Life. Если Вьі про Оноприенко, которьій в Украине. Он уже умер довольно давно. В тюрьме.

----------


## N_Life

Ваня  :Smile:  , не следила, что с ним дальше стало  :Embarrassment:  Последний раз, когда я интересовалась его судьбой, то он ещё сидел, и его сокамерники говорили, что он осознавал себя "богом".

----------


## June

*N_Life*, нравятся ваши мысли по поводу сектантства. И я рад, что вам удалось выбраться из этой трясины. Видимо, было на что опереться. Жаль, не у всех это “что-то” присутствует в голове.




> Мне интересно, как относятся к религии те, кто по каким-то причинам хочет умереть или совершить самоубийство? Это, в основном, атеисты? Или нейтрально относятся к религии (к любой)? Или ходили в какой-нибудь храм / религиозную организацию или читали религиозную литературу?


 Я бы назвал себя агностиком, который не хочет однажды проснуться и обнаружить, что единственная образовательная услуга в стране – церковно-приходская школа, а единственная медицинская – отпевание.




> находят огромные скелеты людей по всему миру


 Пишут, наиболее известные фотки таких скелетов – дело рук фотошоперов, а не археологов. А подлинность менее известных просто никто не проверял.  Я сам люблю послушать разных интернет деятелей, но последнее время стал замечать: как только разговор заходит о теме, в которой я что-то понимаю, я вдруг обнаруживаю, что человек несёт полную ахинею. И дело не в каких-то тонкостях, о которых знает не каждый суперпрофессионал, человек не понимает самых элементарных вещей. А когда он говорит на незнакомую мне тему, его слова кажутся убедительными. Поэтому, призываю к более критическому отношению к поступающей информации.

----------


## White_Gargouil

В моем случае произошла обратная реакция - приближение желания смерти привело к религиозным текстам, а не наоборот.. Но тут все просто, я лишь искал смысл, и не найдя его в простом конечном существовании тел, все движения и поступки которых определяются био-химическими реакциями и электроимпульсами, обратился, скажем так, к вечности.
Могу понять тех несчастных, которых потрепала суровость религиозных догматов. Например, с точки зрения православия, полагаю, сложно жить, постоянно пребывая в осознании собственной неисцеляемой греховности, при этом помимо всего нужно еще и смиряться со всеми заслуженными страданиями. Такое давление вкупе с самодавлением может привести к бедам с головой/самоубийству. Хорошо это представляю. Но происходит это, полагаю, оттого что приходящие в религию люди воспринимают слова учения слишком.. дословно и/или через чур серьезно (к слову, атеисты по другую сторону баррикад делают то же самое, но уже как бы "с отрицательным зарядом" - так мне кажется). И так же, увы, многие "проповедники" и "духовные учителя" часто извращают (как осознанно, так и неосознанно) божественные откровения до состояния приземленных и грубых правил. Правил о том, что следует делать, что следует чувствовать и вообще как следует жить, дабы пребывать у Господина мира на хорошем счету. И за отступления от этих правил предполагаются жестокие наказания.

Я не против всего религиозного, но против "неправильного" понимания и "неверного" отношения к сфере философских идей и знаний о надматериальном, которые разработало и выявило человечество на протяжение веков.
При этом не утверждаю, что сам понимаю все как истинный гуру(можно ли вообще хоть что-нибудь в этом мире действительно понять так, как оно на самом деле есть), но я все же смог отыскать для себя такую позицию по отношению к духовному, которая не вредит, но напротив - помогает. В частности, удерживает от не самых разумных поступков вроде самоубийства по эгоистическим поводам.
Короче говоря, да, неспешное постижение религиозных философий облегчает мое бытие, а не отягощает. Но посмотрим, что будет дальше.

----------


## N_Life

> нравятся ваши мысли по поводу сектантства. И я рад, что вам удалось выбраться из этой трясины.


 Эмоционально ещё пока в процессе, потому что приходится учиться жить заново. С нуля. Учиться воспринимать мир и людей заново, как будто до этого много лет была в каком-то тяжёлом коматозе. Это как человек, который был мёртв, а теперь учится жить.




> Видимо, было на что опереться.


 Нет, не было вообще ничего, на что можно было опереться. У тебя просто рушится целый мир, который у тебя выстраивался (или, скорее, тебе выстраивали) годами. Это не просто какая-то сфера твоей жизни рушится, у тебя рушится вообще всё. И тебе не на что опереться, потому что всё, что ты знал до этого, оказалось фейком, фальшивой реальностью, а если там что-то и было правдой, то в этой куче фальши уже нельзя отделить и быть в чём-то уверенным, приходится выбрасывать всё.




> Я бы назвал себя агностиком, который не хочет однажды проснуться и обнаружить, что единственная образовательная услуга в стране – церковно-приходская школа, а единственная медицинская – отпевание.


 Да, история уже такое проходила и не раз. Такое ничем хорошим никогда не заканчивалось.




> Поэтому, призываю к более критическому отношению к поступающей информации.


 Я в последнее время и стараюсь максимально критично подходить к любой информации. Чтоб прийти к выводам, что много скелетов высокого роста выкапывают по всему миру, я не отдельные фотки посмотрела, а смотрела и читала много интервью разных людей в разных странах, в городах и в сёлах, которые в подробностях рассказывают, что они нашли, в каком недоумении они были, и как на это отреагировала официальная наука. Много лекций и материалов разных исследователей, которые копают давно и основательно. Они сами такое находят и собирают то, что находят простые люди. У них в коллекциях эти черепа, разные артефакты, артефактов слишком много, всего не сфейкаешь. Артефакты, скелеты и черепа находят каждый год. Буквально везде. Нередко целыми захоронениями. Просто этого очень много. Если я решу глубоко покопать в нескольких местах в своём городе, я вполне вероятно, тоже найду. Они же жили по всей земле. И жили далеко не один год. Естественно, много захоронений, много кладбищ. Просто когда смотришь и читаешь в разных источниках, слышишь от совершенно разных очевидцев (кто нашел), археологов, исследователей и встречаешь везде одни и те же детали, одни и те же подробности, а самое главное, одну и ту же реакцию официальных ученых на находки, складывается целая и полная картина. А когда эта картина повторяет себя снова и снова, то такое уже для меня убедительно, потому что правда, она всегда повторяет сама себя и никогда не изменяет себе. Изменяется и противоречит себе только ложь. Читаешь очередное интервью обычного сельского жителя на Сардинии, к примеру (на Сардинии их особенно много находят, там просто усеяно всё), и уже понимаешь примерно, о чём он сейчас будет говорить. И таки да, рост опять один и тот же, зубов опять два ряда, пальцев на руках опять по шесть. Начинает говорить про волосы, ты уже понимаешь, что он сейчас скажет, что на черепе были остатки рыжих волос). И уже ждёшь, как он сейчас расскажет, как пошёл рассказать кому-нибудь из официальной науки, что нашёл что-то явно древнее и пусть ему объяснят, что это, так как в его школьных учебниках ничего про это не было, и ты уже знаешь, какой будет реакция. Да, так и есть. Забрали. Без объяснений. Бесследно. И сказали, что ему показалось или ничего он не находил, или что это был обычный скелет (а иногда говорят и помалкивать, иначе будут проблемы со службой безопасности - а это обычное дело, на Сардинии любая такая находка сопровождается появление представителей местной власти и службы безопасности)). Мне просто интересно, как старый дед в глухой деревне будет фейкать всю эту историю с одними и теми же деталями и подробностями о теме, о которой он вообще ничего не шарит. Большинство людей вообще не в курсе, что у них под ногами. Они уверены, что там то, о чём им в школе рассказали. Я просто настолько устала от того, что мне постоянно врут в религии, что не хочу теперь вранья нигде и не собираюсь принимать что-то на веру ни от кого - ни от того, что принято в мире "по умолчанию", ни от того, что преподносят в школах. А как мы знаем, то, чему учат в школах, часто меняется взависимости от того, кто у руля. Когда-то у руля в мире была религия, в школах преподавали религиозную картину мира и истории человечества. Потом к рулю пришёл атеизм и начал преподавать свою картину. Завтра придёт ещё кто-то, и теория эволюции может стать уже неактуальна... Большие скелеты - это только часть того, что везде находят и что нам не объясняют официально. А меня это начинает бесить. Я живу на этой земле так же, как и ученый-эволюционист. Если я завтра у себя на огороде буду рыть глубокий колодец и выкопаю пятиметровые останки человека (а ещё и, не дай Бог, с ювелиркой из металлов, которые современные учёные ещё не открыли), эволюционист мне просто обязан объяснить, что это такое и откуда оно могло взяться. Если он мне ничего не сможет объяснить, я что, должна и дальше слепо верить, что идёт эволюция, а не деградация? Нет, он должен или честно начать смотреть на вещи, пересматривать свою теорию и подгонять её под факты (это же далеко не единичные факты, а системные), или идти искать себе другую работу, а честные, порядочные учёные должны предлагать свои теории, которые это всё объяснят. Вы знаете, какая масса уже этих скелетов у эволюционистов "в шкафу"? Но больше всего меня не это возмущает. Не известные науке сплавы, технологии, материалы и способы изготовления и обработки, которые постоянно находят. Часто в шахтах, иногда на останках больших людей, в гротах, древних курганах, да где угодно. И главное, когда нашедшие исследователи проводят их датировку традиционным эволюционистским методом, то выясняется, что людей ещё тогда и в помине не могло быть. У честных исследователей набираются целые коллекции таких вещей. К примеру, каменная губная гармонь, которая до сих пор играет, исследовали - выяснилось, что издаёт звуки такие же, как издают дельфины. Ещё одну каменную губную гармонь нашли (очень продуманная акустическая система внутри) - издаёт звуки, совпадающие с волнами человеческого мозга. Датировали их углеродным методом - людей тогда ещё не существовало. А древние камни в Мексике с изображением сложнейшей операции на сердце? Современный хирург был очень удивлён, ведь такие операции научились делать совсем недавно. И таких камней мексиканцы находят полно, чуть ли не у себя на огороде, а на камнях снова отголоски продвинутых знаний по астронии, хирургии, биологии. Нашлю каменную круглую плитку, на которой с одной стороны нарисованы все стадии оплодотворения в человеческом теле, а на другой стороне - в точности разрисованы все стадии развития человеческого зародыша в организме, а ведь современное человечество смогло это всё впервые увидеть только под микроскопом). На артефактах находят неизвестные официальной науке письмена, находят на всех континентах. Полно древнейших артефактов, дошедших от совершенно разных народов, а язык на артефактах везде один и тот же. Официальная наука его не знает, а весь мир на нём писал. У меня такое впечатление, что идут какие-то две параллельные реальности. Сверху подаётся одна картина мира, пишутся учебники, статьи, зарабатываются степени, звания, деньги, а паралельно идёт другая реальность - из земли постоянно достаётся то, чего там не должно быть, шахтёры обнаруживают в шахтах то, чего они просто не должны были там найти, археологи накапливают массивы исторических атефактов и их реально некуда девать. Музеи это, конечно же, не возьмут. Когда таких доказательств становится слишком много, часть забирают "сверху" под видом "научных исследований", и эти артефакты просто исчезают бесследно. Если такие археологи начинают делать информацию доступной, читать лекции, демонстрировать артефакты, писать статьи или книги - они вдруг становятся "псевдоучёными", потому что говорят и демонстрируют то, что "недоказано официально".  Короче говоря, что я хотела сказать, мир гораздо шире и глубже, чем нам пытаются показать, и далеко не такой примитивный.

----------


## Unity

> И эта фраза "прорыв" до боли знакома. "Прорывались", искали "прорыва" всё время в той секте, где я была. Что ж они хотят прорвать? всё думала я, а потом когда людей "прорывало" и с ними начинало творится чёрте-что, я поняла, что они прорывают естественные защитные механизмы. Прорывают защитные механизмы души (духа) - начинают мучиться, страдать, прорывают защитные механизмы интеллекта - начинается шизофрения и т.п. Сами мастера "пробуждений" предупреждают, когда учат "пробуждаться", что от этого сходят с ума.


 Секта - это бизнес и эксплуатация наивных рабов. Древние религии действуют иначе. 
Будем откровенны: люди, добровольно пришедие в паутину деструктивных культов, априори мучились, страдали. Возможно, от душевных расстройств, дебютировавших раньше - что и вдохновило этих пациентов начать "искать приключения", людей, окружение, кое бы подпитывало ну и разделяло глупые идеи (и явно бредовые), тешащие Эго самого страдающего, служащие "подсластителем" прежней своей горькой и бесцветной "жизни", этакой анестезией.
Разве адекватный, здравый человек нуждается в секте, лидере, правилах, догматах, вере в кою-то идеологию? Нет, он живёт в настоящем, в мире фактов ну и твёрдых знаний. 
Истинно и верно: мастера предупреждают, что катарсис и "перерождение" может сокрушить слабейших. И о том же нас ставят в известность врачи перед любой операцией, вручая нам бланк о "информированном согласии", о своей осведомлённости о возможных рисках. То же и в древних традициях. Они - разрушительны - для всего в нас Ложного. Например, для "Личности", "семьи", прочих социальных институтов, в коих состоит некая персона. 
_Познать, что ты есть_ - значит утратить интерес ко многим вещам. Многие "перегибают палку" и плохо заканчивают. Их предупреждали. Ограждали, даже отговаривали, скорее всего. Их долго не пускали, возможно тестировали и не посвящали в некоторые тонкости - ради их же блага. Но кто всё ж желает перейти мрачный Рубикон постижения сути вещей - платит свою цену. Порой она непомерна - для слабых людей. С тысячи икринок - лишь десять становятся взрослой рыбой. Жуткий ну и беспощадный дарвинизм и естественный отбор. 



> Unity, я ж Вам говорила, что играла уже в эти игры с "пробуждением", "разбуживанием" в себе "дремлющего бога", "прозрением".


 И Вы _проиграли_, увы, к сожалению. О чём говорит встреча наша с Вами в данных декорациях.



> Всё это самообман и иллюзия достижения какого-то высшего уровня по сравнению с "низшей, слепой массой".


 Вы се понимаете. И "святые", и "слепая масса" - сделаны с одного лишь теста. И Гитлер, и серийные убийцы, и народные герои, светочи добра - се манифестация одной только силы, одной "ноосферы", Дао или же Аллаха, Брахмана или Шуньяты, как ни нареки. Это почти невозможно понять для мирских людей. Невдомёк им, что любой магнит - всегда с парой полюсов; что всегда там, где существует "чёрное", там же возникает "белое"; что у любой медали завсегда наличествуют обе стороны. 
Для них "бог" - это только лишь "добро". Зло же отметается и приписывается прочим персонажам. Се и есть пример действия наивных "психологических защит": отрицание реальности, в коей монолитно всё, в коей всё едино, один только сплав. Люди разделяют Всё: как тепло и холод, как мужчин и женщин, как день и ночь - хотя это крайности одной лишь "шкалы". 
Один только бог - создавал "святых", Великий Потоп, Хиросиму/Нагасаки, газовые камеры ну и крематории, Мировые войны - и прочее, прочее. 
Мозги обывателя - попросту не в состоянии выдержать соприкосновенья с истиной. Она разрушает их. Именно поэтому многие учения - столь труднодоступны. Например, тибетский Дзогчен. Его истина - всё та же, что и в остальных религиях. "Нас - нет. Личности и эго. Все наши страдания - тщетная растрата времени. Каждый - инструмент, используемый мирозданием для просмотра собственного сна".
Само собой разумеется, у людей с IQ ниже сотни - будет только ступор и непонимание. "Как же так, нас нет"?! А вот так, "Нас" - не существует. Мы - лишь рукотворный и фальшивый Образ, система идей "О самой Себе", сотканная с слов. Когда они умолкают - что же мы такое? Кто мы - в пробелах меж мыслями? Есть ли для сего слова?..
Но парни с района и девки с дискотеки - чужды метафизике. 
Их удел - лишь пожизненно крутить "педали страданий". Медленно разрушать себя и быстро - других. 
Мистики же древности копнули поглубже. 
И то, что же они выкопали - только лишь для единиц, а не для толпы. И когда некоторые данные всё-таки просачиваются не во те умы, на выходе видим "макаку с гранатой". Психбольница, бред, мания величия, форсированная деградация ну и суицид. 
Итог. 
Их предупреждали. Они не были готовы. Не смогли понять. 
Так и все мы: кто-то математик, кто-то же гуманитарий. Далеко не всем дано понять суть. И даже, поняв, люди эти вовсе не становятся коими-то "суперменами". Они, как и прежде - части серой массы. Единые с ней и не ищут "возвышения" собственного Эго - это априори ужасный "мотив". 
Они понимают, что всё то "божественное", что люди ищут в религиях, храмах ну и даже сектах - оно... _в них внутри_. И всегда было там - с улыбкой глядя на тысячи спящих, ищущих Снаружи то, что в глубине собственных зрачков.



> Всё это самообман и иллюзия достижения какого-то высшего уровня по сравнению с "низшей, слепой массой". У человека создаётся иллюзия, что он "прозрел", "слился с абсолютом", "разбудил кундалини", "осознал себя как бога", "вырвался из колеса перевоплощений" и прочая лабуда. А потом одни из таких людей попадают в лечебницу для душевнобольных, другие начинают учить откровенному бреду, искренне в него веря, третьи, как я уже говорила, начинают "творить чудеса" и кучковать вокруг себя культы. Извините, но это всё только звучит возвышенно и мудро, по факту я нигде не видела ни одного адекватного или свободного "пробужденного бога". У всех реально что-то с головой или с совестью после этого происходит.


 Все мы "созданы по образу и подобию".
Но кто Вам сказал, что сам наш Инженер - "пробуждён, свободен ну и адекватен"?
Взгляните на Мир... Это "полотно" - лучшая характеристика самого "художника".
Этот мир "зеркален": безумец в нём видит безумие; поэт - лишь поэтику; прекрасные люди - видят красоту; гнилые внутри - видят океаны гнили. Каждый только то, что во нём внутри. Это и есть совершенство... бога. Его многогранность. Всему место есть. Мудрец это понимает. Мирянин - попросту сходит с ума - или просто никогда не думает об этом.



> И очень удобно принять позицию, что "слившему с абсолютом можно всё - убивать, насиловать, и это всё есть Бог".


 Довольно буквально. Если Всё есть часть нас и мы - часть всего, то как можно относиться к прочему, к людям, ко всей биосфере? Говорят, правильный "шаблон" - одна лишь любовь. 
Если в человеке всё ещё присутствует жажда разрушать, убивать, насиловать - ему ещё слишком рано. В секту или же в религию. 



> Возьмите "пробуждённого бога, вырвавшегося из колеса сансары" Саида Бабу, который был педофилом, и любого серийного маньяка-педофила, сидящего в тюрьме. Единственное различие между ними, что один прикрывает свои уголовные действия высокопарными духовными объяснениями, а другой ничем не прикрывает.


 Прикрывать что-либо - нет необходимости. Поступки - лучшие "переводчики" для наших подлинных желаний. Каждый в мире ищет то, чего не хватает. Кому-то - секса с ребёнком, кому-то - "мести" посредством убийства случайных невинных людей... свом детским психотравмам и людям-агрессорам из воспоминаний. 
Ну и это Всё - "промысел Господень". С детской проституцией. С бытовыми пьяными убийствами ну и изнасилованиями. С алкоголем, сигаретами, наркотиками. С торговлей людьми. С сектами и культами. С гнилыми церквями и священниками-оборотнями. 
Если Вы пока не можете принять "цельную картинку", тогда остаётся только... прятаться в её малых, ограниченных, избранных фрагментах - кои в состоянии переварить. Остаётся только жить "в розовых очках", в мире Безопасных Розовых фантазиях - чтоб не видеть зла. 



> В мире нет ни одного примера "истинно слившегося с абсолютом", как Вы говорите.


 Просто посмотрите в зеркало. 
Спросите... себя.
Истинно, с ним Вы никогда и не "разливались". 
Понять се препятствует система идей, кои Вам внушили родные и близкие, школа, университет, библия и телевизор. 
Но Вы умны, право. 
Вы сумеете понять, а иначе - этот "разговор" даже бы не состоялся.



> Просто есть обманывающие себя люди, которые пережили нечто похожее на "интеллектуальный прорыв" и искренне верят, что они теперь свободны.


 Все мы переживаем мгновения ясности. Се наша природа - попросту любуясь закатом иль слушая музыку, любуясь видами с окна во поезде. Это - спонтанная медитация. Как говорил один с патриархов: "Дзэн - это когда бережно несёшь тарелку горячего супа". Это и есть суть: собранность, внимательность, чувственность и восприимчивость. Это и есть путь. То, что с нами завсегда: чистое сознание.
А идеи разума "О прорыве разума", "О своей свободе" (или "несвободе"), о своих циклических радостях и горестях - всё это приходит, уходит - словно бы заставки на экране сотового. А сам экран - остаётся - независимо от того, включён или выключен; независимо от того, кои же картинки люди видят "в нём", веря, что се "правда", а не игра света в разномастных пикселах, в квантах света, кои бомбардируют сетчатку, коя трансформирует энергию пришедших фотонов в волны электричества, мчащиеся по гирлянде нервов в зрительную кору...

----------


## Unity

Метафора ясна. 
Мы - и есть Экран. Любые картинки, кои видим - всё се иллюзорно и непостоянно. 
Постоянны мы, осознающие.
Это и есть Бог, проживающий реальность руками людей, глазами людей. Своими руками, своими глазами. 
Поняв это, можно перестать "страдать".
А можно продолжить.
Как заблагорассудится. Если в том узрите хоть какой-то "смысл".



> Свободны от совести, от уголовной ответственности, от разума. Но иллюзии таких людей всегда разбиваются об реальность.


 А реальность в том, что все наши мысли, наши ожидания, наши убеждения - сделаны из мыслей, кои ко реальности не имеют никакого отношения. 
Поняв это, можно отставить мышление и больше не мучиться - порождая мысли, пожиная горечь и разочарование уже от того, что Реальность - никогда не соответствует нашим пожеланиям.



> И опять же странно, Вы говорите, что нужно "освободиться" и тут же говорите, что "освобожденный" может гневаться, ненавидеть, бояться. Так от чего ж он тогда освободился? Он такой же раб своих чувств и состояний, как и все другие люди.


 Иисус из притчи - люто разогнал торговцев, что паразитировали на наивных лохах под сводами храма. 
Познав суть вещей - мы освобождаемся от механистичности, от своих условных рефлексов, делающих наше поведение всегда "неизбежным". Обретя свободу, мы, может быть, впервые, сами можем Выбирать своё поведение. Все свои реакции. Своё состояние. Мысли или медитацию. Действие или бездействие.
Поняв, что Ты бог - сама устанавливаешь собственные правила. 
Или живёшь по чужим, навязанным ну и ненавистным. 
Всё зависит толького от того, спишь или пробудилась. И кем себя почитаешь: воплощённым божеством, одной с миллиардов равноценных клеток в большом организме Бога - или "просто человеком", от воли которого ничто не зависит, удел коего - страдать и покончить жизнь самоубийством.



> Unity, нет ни одного такого человека в этом мире, как Вы описываете.


 Все мы суть такие. И Вы, и я, и каждый на форуме. Спящий или пробуждённый - это безразлично.



> Все люди подвержены одним и тем же страстям и иллюзиям.


 Ровно до тех пор, пока не поймут: что есть правда, что же есть иллюзия?



> И даже те, кто рассказывают Вам, что уже пробудился, освободился от иллюзий и т.п., зависят от того же, что и все люди, и страдают от того же, что и все люди.


 Пробудившиеся - не рассказывают. Нет такой потребности. Не нужна "реклама" - некого "продукта".
Пока живы мы на этой планете - все невзгоды ну и виды дискомфорта в теле - увы, неизбежны. 



> Кстати, заметила по жизни, что за высокопарыми и длинными речами всегда скрывается ложь. Правда всегла кратка, проста и пряма.


 Сколько часов в день Вы... думаете?
Это и есть Ложь. Каждая из мыслей.
Истина - проста и ясна. Полностью Безмолвна. Сенсорные данные, тихий процесс восприятия - в коем очевидно всё.



> Один "пробужденный" уже это проверил. Маньяк Оноприенко. И да, Уголовный кодекс смог ограничить "бога в нём" - сидит в тюрьме. И слава Богу, что есть Уголовный кодекс, иначе бы ваши "пробужденные" "выражали себя", как хотели, и никого бы не осталось на этой земле кроме них.


 Убийцы были и будут. Полководцы, начинающие мировые войны. Политики. Бытовые алкоголики, домашнее насилие - ну и множество подобной грязи.
Это тоже Бог. Очень крепко спящий.
Можете не принимать, правда от этого ничуть не изменится.

----------


## N_Life

> Но происходит это, полагаю, оттого что приходящие в религию люди воспринимают слова учения слишком.. дословно и/или через чур серьезно


 Мне на данный момент видится другое объяснение (может, оно поменяется со временем). Это всё похоже на какую-то игру, затеянную кем-то по отношению к Богу (если Он существует). Кому-то Бог сильно не нравится (по каким-то своим причинам), и этот кто-то придумал довольно удачный и масштабный план подделаться под Него и выставить Его в очень дурном свете. Эту подделку сразу очень трудно распознать, практически невозможно. Я несколько десятков лет верила, что это Бог, и что у меня отношения именно с Богом, а не с кем-то другим. Тебя наполняет какая-то сильная любовь, у тебя такие религиозные экстазы, что ты просто на седьмом небе, мурашки по коже, электричество по телу, ты как будто становишься святой, меняешься, «духовно растёшь». Трудно не поверить, что это Бог. И уж точно не самовнушение. Но вёл этот кто-то себя по отношению ко мне так, чтобы с одной стороны заполнять «религиозную потребность» где-то глубоко внутри (чтоб я общалась с высшим существом, реально чувствовала и видела «обратную связь», а с другой стороны чтобы своим отношением и поведением по отношению ко мне вынудить меня поверить, что Бог совсем не такой, как Он написал о себе в книжке и каким я наивно представляла Его раньше. Что Он постоянно обманывает меня, лжёт, не отвечает за Свои слова, нарушает Свои обещания, травмирует меня Библией, требует от меня то, что у меня не получается и наказывает за это, ненавидит меня, поворачивается ко мне спиной или угрозами без объяснений за что; издевается надо мной; убивает моих близких и предлагает этому высокопарные объяснения. Чтоб у меня накапливались претензии к Богу, чтоб отбить мне желание вообще иметь с Ним что-то общее, чтоб я методично «гнала на Него», разочаровывалась в Нём и дошла или до ненависти к Нему, или до Его полного отрицания. Но я сопротивлялась этому логическому финалу годами из-за того, что что-то глубоко внутри подспудно подсказывало, что если Бог и есть, то Он не может быть таким, тут в чём-то другом причина. За это чувствовала к себе ещё большую ненависть и презрение «оттуда». И наряду с этим меня этот кто-то просто разрушал физически, душевно и духовно, много раз подкидывал мне мысли, что жизнь ужасная, невыносимая, и мне из неё надо срочно уходить, намеренно рисовал мир вокруг только чёрными красками. Сейчас я уже вижу, что не так всё «черно», что это мысли были не мои, нежелание жить не моё и что это нужно было не мне. Всё было явно навязано извне. Это всё грандиозный спектакль сошедшего с ума существа, театральное представление в масштабах всего мира (даже в моей секте говаривали, что «в церковь надо ходить как в театр»), и множество людей обманулись и оказались невольными его актёрами, не понимая, что их направляют по сценарию. А я больше участвовать в этом спектакле не хочу.




> приходящие в религию люди воспринимают слова учения слишком.. дословно и/или через чур серьезно (к слову, атеисты по другую сторону баррикад делают то же самое, но уже как бы "с отрицательным зарядом" - так мне кажется).


 Мне тоже так кажется. Мне кажется, и это всё тот же спектакль, и «другая крайность» тоже «прописана в сценарии».

----------


## N_Life

> Древние религии действуют иначе.


 Да все религии действуют одинаково. Просто каждая завернута в свою обёртку.




> То же и в древних традициях. Они - разрушительны - для всего в нас Ложного. Например, для "Личности", "семьи", прочих социальных институтов, в коих состоит некая персона.


 Ну вот тут я с Вами полностью согласна. Они целенаправленно разрушают людей как личности и разрушают семьи. То же самое делают и все другие религии, только они обещают людям исцеление, развитие личности и укрепление семьи, а сами всё это разрушают. А древние традиции так прямо и говорят, что они целенаправленно это разрушают. Вы же понимаете, что такое разрушение личности? Это или психическое расстройство, раздвоение / расщепление личности или депрессия и самоубийство.




> Для них "бог" - это только лишь "добро". Зло же отметается и приписывается прочим персонажам. …Один только бог - создавал "святых", Великий Потоп, Хиросиму/Нагасаки, газовые камеры ну и крематории, Мировые войны - и прочее, прочее.


 Вы не знакомы с кальвинизмом? Кальвинистское течение приписывает Богу и всё зло, не только добро. Вы буквально их цитируете. Ваша религия в точности повторяет их религию, только с примесью Востока. Кальвинисты, кстати, по истории лили очень много крови, устраивали геноциды народов, превращали целые города в деструктивные культы. У них даже «духовные пробуждения» заканчивались волнами самоубийств. Это люди, «постигшие» (цитирую), что «все самые страшные и ужасные преступления в этом мире тоже спланированы и осуществлены Богом». 




> И то, что же они выкопали - только лишь для единиц, а не для толпы. И когда некоторые данные всё-таки просачиваются не во те умы, на выходе видим "макаку с гранатой". Психбольница, бред, мания величия, форсированная деградация ну и суицид. Итог. Их предупреждали. Они не были готовы. Не смогли понять.


 Ну так я же Вам уже говорила, что все, кого Вы считаете просвещёнными (типа Саи Бабы, Ошо), у них тоже были форсированная деградация, мания величия и, кстати, выкачка денег с последователей, разврат, педофилия и т.п. Следуя Вашей логике, ни один человек на этой земле не оказался «не готов» к этой «истине». От этой «истины» у всех, кто её «принял», поехала крыша в большей или меньшей степени (кстати, кальвинисты тоже предупреждают, что от кальвинистского учения люди сходят с ума). 

Вы то презрительно отзываетесь о маньяках и «богах», что у них бред, то говорите, что маньяки и «боги» - это тоже проявление Бога и надо это принять и «не париться». Так чего ж Вы «паритесь» тогда?  Что-то от чего-то отделяете, так и скажите прямо: убивать и насиловать детей – это «от Бога», это надо принять и не мешать «Богу проявляться» в насильниках, «не ограничивать их» тюрьмой. Объявить себя Богом и грохнуть тысячу своих последователей с детьми за один день вместе с собой – это тоже «проявление абсолюта» и «не надо называть это чёрным, на самом деле это белое». Разрушать личность – это высокая цель. Разрушать семью – класс, к этому надо стремиться. Вот от такой логики и рождаются те, кто сейчас сидят по тюрьмам строгого режима за тремя замками, чтоб больше не могли разрушать и убивать личности, мучить детей и разрушать людям семьи.




> Взгляните на Мир... Это "полотно" - лучшая характеристика самого "художника".


 Если Вы нарисуете шедевр, а я подойду и оболью его черной краской, то это разве Ваше проявление? Сквозь чёрноту всё-равно будет просматриваться Ваш шедевр.




> Истинно, с ним Вы никогда и не "разливались".


 Я ж Вам уже говорила, что «разливалась» я с ним, и «сливалась» я с ним, и «растворялась» в нём. Но просто сейчас я уже ясно поняла, что это был не Он. То, что Нью-Эйдж / древние традиции называет «абсолютом, творящим и зло и добро» – он просто не тот, за кого себя выдаёт. Вот и всё. Я уже проходила то, к чему Вы меня пытаетесь направить. Я знаю, чем этот путь заканчивается. И увидела, чем он заканчивается для всех других. А Вы пока ещё по нему идёте, поэтому Вам ещё всё видится так блаженно и розово. Вы думаете, что «разлились в нём», и он приносит Вам абсолютный покой и свободу, даёт Вам мудрость, превосходящую «серую массу», и что Вы «улетите в блаженную нирвану», у него же на Вас другие планы.

----------


## jozh

N_Life, а вы большущая умничка!

----------


## N_Life

> N_Life, а вы большущая умничка!


 Спасибо  :Smile: )))) Вы тоже.

----------


## jozh

Значит, не зря все это. Мучения, я имею в виду.

----------


## N_Life

> Значит, не зря все это. Мучения, я имею в виду.


 Ну... По идее, я могла обойтись и без мучений. Если бы сразу нашла то, что искала, а не подделку. Тогда бы мучений не было вообще. Но я не знаю ни одного человека, живущего сейчас, который бы сразу нашёл настоящее. Может, такие люди мне просто не попадались.
Сейчас я ничего не ищу. Я начала видеть Бога там, где никогда раньше не видела. Хотя я признаю, что я Его никогда не находила и никогда не знала, но Он сейчас мне стал ближе, чем когда-либо. Не знаю, мне кажется, Он у меня в каждой клетке, в дыхании, в солнце над головой, в человеке, который мне что-то говорит, в каких-то мелочах, которые я раньше игнорировала. И на данный момент мне этого достаточно. Не хочется ничего больше искать. Пусть я Его не вижу, не знаю, но этого достаточно, чтобы жить.
Вот Вы написали про кровеносную систему, я до сих пор под впечатлением. Я даже не могу понять, что меня так сильно впечатлило. И почему в этом было столько жизни.
Мне кажется, мне Кто-то просто сказал то, что хотел сказать, через это и самым неожиданным для меня образом. И мне этого достаточно чуть ли не на всю оставшуюся жизнь.

А про мучения... Когда я ещё была под прессом и гнетом того, кого я совсем недавно считала Богом, он мне рисовал мир как полный мучений, все мучаются вокруг и ты мучаешься, когда уже этот мир закончится? Я даже завидовала тем, кто заболевал смертельными заболеваниями, завидовала тем, кто умирал. Маньяки мне начинали видеться делающими доброе дело, потому что они «помогают людям избавляться от этой мучительной жизни». А те, кто людям помогает выжить, виделись, как люди, которые ещё ничего не поняли про эту жизнь, не поняли, что им нужно выбираться из этой жизни и другим помогать выбираться. Жизнь – это боль, ну типа того. Но почему-то раньше, до религии, я так мир не видела. Мир был такой же, он не поменялся, но я видела и цветные краски, не только чёрные, даже больше цветных видела, чем чёрных. Удивляешься какой-то старушке, у которой уже куча болезней, маленькая пенсия, но она наслаждается жизнью, ловит «кайф» в пирожках, которые испекла, в том, чтоб выпить чаю во дворе в теньке под деревом. А ты тут вроде внешне живёшь, не бедствуешь, особо не болеешь, вроде и семья, и работа такая, что можно по полдня гулять, по кафе ходить, а тебя это всё никак не радует, давит так, что ты места себе не находишь, и постоянно ищешь выход отсюда. То есть, объективно всё может быть и прекрасно, а ты всё воспринимаешь ужасно.

Для меня на данный момент объяснение такое, что попадая в религию, человек получает «вирус смерти». И он этот вирус носит в себе, эта смерть ищет выхода – или заразить других, чтоб им тоже было плохо, или убить своего носителя или окружающих. То есть это как смертельное заболевание, которое если не лечить, ведёт к смерти. Отсюда потом эти истории про религиозных матерей и отцов, которые вдруг убивают своих детей и себя. Отсюда повальное самоубийство в «церквях» или после выхода из них. Смерть просто мучит людей и ищет выхода, и не все это выдерживают. Показательный пример для меня – лидер Джонстауна (секты-самоубийцы) – с детства пятидесятник, «дитя пробуждения». В это дитё, естественно, в религии попала смерть, и ему всё невыносимей становилось жить. Когда вокруг него собралось тысячи последователей, у них у всех началось это состояние. Он говорил в своих проповедях, что нам всем невыносимо, мы все устали от этой жизни, жизнь – это болезнь и от неё нужно вылечиться, лучше уже не будет, впереди всё ещё хуже, тупик, нам пора. А потом мир удивлялся, как это тысяча человек за один день умудрились выпить яду вместе со своими детьми. А я их прекрасно понимаю. Когда я была в таком же состоянии, как и они, я бы тоже так сделала, даже завидовала, что меня среди них не было.

Короче, это наносное состояние, навязанное, «нарисованное» мне, не моё. Я хочу жить. Хотя бы потому, что есть солнце, бежит кровь по венам, просто потому что во мне есть эта жизнь – значит, надо ею жить. А потом когда-нибудь пойму все непонятки, сложные вопросы, не надо усложнять то, что на самом деле просто. Даже если что-то произойдёт плохое – переживу и буду дальше жить, доживу и до чего-то хорошего. И, оказывается, жить не мучительно. Мне кто-то врал всё это время и рисовал всё в чёрноте – везде все мучаются, там маньяки убивают, там дети страдают, там животные мучаются, все злые, все только зло и делают, всё обречено, мне это всё чуждо и я здесь не могу. А когда начинаешь открывать глаза пошире, выглядывать из-под этих навязанных шор, начинаешь видеть и другое – увидела одну женщину, которая рассказывает, как помогает животным и следит по всему городу, если где какая собака под машину попала, она её к ветеринару везёт. Встретила одну старушку, которая на свою пенсию каждый день ходит, кормит котов и собак в городе. Некоторые люди иногда выдают такие благородные поступки, которые просто перекрывают кучу зла, которого можно наблюдать вокруг – и просто всё зло мира меркнет по сравнению с этим и выглядит ненастоящим и временным. Мне просто стали попадаться такие люди. Они меня просто «раззомбировали» - не всё так черно в этом мире, и гораздо более красочно и светло, чем мне казалось раньше. Кто-то намеренно рисует всё черным для своих каких-то целей.

----------


## jozh

В простоте, да. Все самое важное происходит в простоте и душевном покое. Когда покой внешний переливается, перемешивается со внутренним и снова откатывает из меня вон. И не жалко! Там так все очистилось, что надолго хватит!) Мне кажется, что этот этап не исчерпается, не приведет к разочарованию. И еще мне думается, что счастье - это избыток смыслов. А они приходят только в простоте и покое... Так что вы, возможно, действительно нашли Настоящее. А вместе с ним и Бога. Но только не пытайтесь заставить Его заговорить, чтобы не сбылось пророчество поэта "Мысль изреченная есть ложь". Просто созерцайте.

----------


## N_Life

> Мне кажется, что этот этап не исчерпается, не приведет к разочарованию.


 Мне тоже так кажется.

----------


## N_Life

> Ваш организм - это целая Вселенная!)


 Я тоже начинаю приходить к тому, что каждый отдельный человек - это целая вселенная.

----------


## Unity

> Мне на данный момент видится другое объяснение (может, оно поменяется со временем). Это всё похоже на какую-то игру, затеянную кем-то по отношению к Богу (если Он существует).


 Согласно ветхим фолиатам, "кроме" Божества в этом Мироздании - больше ничего попросту не существует. Один только Он воплощён во каждом сознании, в душе и материи. С него состоят декорации реальности и все те умы, "запертые" в них, чувствующие и воспринимающие, бесконечно перекраивающие "игровую карту" по своему вкусу.
И все сущие игры - выдуманны Им; Он же в них "ведущий"; Сам Себе "противник", Сам с Собой ведущий "шахматную партию", двигая одновременно и "чёрных", и "белых". И аллегорически ну и фигурально, и предельно буквально (вспомним USA, актуальные события и движение Black Lives Matters) - посему игра эта бесконечна, нет в ней и не может быть некоторого "победителя". 



> Кому-то Бог сильно не нравится (по каким-то своим причинам), и этот кто-то придумал довольно удачный и масштабный план подделаться под Него и выставить Его в очень дурном свете.


 Все мы, правые и левые, части сего божества. Только лишь невежество вдохновляет _верить_, будто существуют "две" неких субстанции, ведущих "войну". Но когда мы постигаем правду - интерес/азарт ко этой мышиной возне тотчас угасает. Когда понимаешь, что сущность происходящего распрекрасно выражена в древнем и наглядном символе, коий называют "Уроборос": змея, коя пожирает собственный свой хвост (или же щенка, что за ним гоняется). Это и естсь тот perpetuum mobile, что приводит во движение наше мироздание. 



> Я несколько десятков лет верила, что это Бог, и что у меня отношения именно с Богом, а не с кем-то другим. Тебя наполняет какая-то сильная любовь, у тебя такие религиозные экстазы, что ты просто на седьмом небе, мурашки по коже, электричество по телу, ты как будто становишься святой, меняешься, «духовно растёшь».


 Ну а если присмотреться ко этим процессам?..
Эмоциональный отклик и реакции - на "формулы" мышления, коими играл наш разум. И больше ничто. Чистейший самогипноз. Как и всё, имеющее начало, он имеет конец. И Вы подошли к нему, "испив чашу до дна", разочаровались - миражом, иллюзией, сотканной из слов - и теперь Вы Здесь. Но и это место принесёт разочарование, рано или поздно, интерес угаснет - равно как любой иной искусственный мозговой процесс. 



> Трудно не поверить, что это Бог.


 "Верить" - ключевое слово. 



> И уж точно не самовнушение.


 Если Вы, переживая все эти "феномены внутреннего мира", эти приключения, мыслили что-либо и во что-то _верили_ - значит, увы, это таки так: лишь месмеризация и самообман. С целью "получить желанное": любовь и осмысленность каждого мгновения. Хотя бы в качестве временных _идей своего ума_. 



> Бог совсем не такой, как Он написал о себе в книжке


 .
Будем реалистами: Бог не пишет книжек. Оный не писатель/издатель/дизайнер/редактор. У Него нет "книжных домов" или типографий. 
Всей сей ерундой тешат себя люди, дабы обмануть иных, себе же подобных. Чтоб продать тираж, дабы сотворить целые бизнес-империи - с храмами и прихожанами, с прайсом на услуги возле алтаря, с комиксами и иконами, с праздниками и героями, с жрецами/профанами. Людям нужен Миф и самообман, что даёт "чувство сопричастности" к чему-то "великому" ну и интересному. Но это лишь шоу и больше ничто. Людям нужны "представления", людям нужен балаган. А иначе чем же им "украсить" жалкое своё существование и придать ему ореол "осмысленности"? Участие в играх - та одна причина, по которой все мы Здесь родились. Иных причин нет. 



> ...каким я наивно представляла Его раньше.


 Вам дали идею "О Боге". Вы, играя мышлением, что-то добавляли, что-то там "приписывали"... _вымышленному персонажу_. 
Бог - это реальность, выраженная в Жизни, в существе и веществе, но люди придумали себе "виртуальность", сотканную с слов, сущую в их головах во вечных строках внутреннего диалога. Многие века тщетно они "ищут Бога" во своих иллюзиях, объявляя "крестовые войны" или же "джихад" любым несогласным с их самообманом. Мы зовём шизофренией, когда люди верят своим же галлюцинациям и зовём Верой и религией похожий процесс. Каков парадокс... Одно стало недугом, прочее - фрагментом культ_уры. 
А всего-то каждому бы стоило просто Замолчать ну и оглянуться, осмотреться по сторонам, просто взглянуть в зеркало. 
"Бога" (как идею) порождает собсвенный наш разум, умы миллионов "верующих", разделяющих одни заблуждения. Хотя, наяву, сами мы - всего лишь "идеи" в разуме Творца. 



> Он постоянно обманывает меня, лжёт, не отвечает за Свои слова, нарушает Свои обещания, травмирует меня Библией, требует от меня то, что у меня не получается и наказывает за это, ненавидит меня, поворачивается ко мне спиной или угрозами без объяснений за что; издевается надо мной; убивает моих близких и предлагает этому высокопарные объяснения. Чтоб у меня накапливались претензии к Богу, чтоб отбить мне желание вообще иметь с Ним что-то общее, чтоб я методично «гнала на Него», разочаровывалась в Нём и дошла или до ненависти к Нему, или до Его полного отрицания.


 Всё это происходило _только лишь внутри Вашей головы_, в Вашем же сознании. Наяву же - мир, который жил собственною жизнью. Всходы и закаты, приливы/отливы и смены сезонов. Это и есть Бог. Но внутри Вашего ума Вы... с кем-то говорили во своих "молитвах", кто-то "отвечал" Вам и что-то происходило, и что-то не нравилось. 
Это были помыслы, идеи, концепции. 
Слова и реакции разума на них некими эмоциями. 
Это - виртуальность. 
Наш самогипноз, наш самообман и самовнушение. И эта игра настоль мила/драгоценна нам, что мы, скорее, свершим суицид, нежели признаем: это просто дым и зеркала, вера и её проекции на экран ума. Больше ничего. Состояние сомнабулы, коий говорит с собой, сам себя обманывает и сам себе верит. 
Пустые слова в внутреннем эфире собственного разума - ну и вера в то, будто бы они "создают реальность" (её описанием). 
Примитивнейшая "магия" - вот и всё, что собой являет людской "интеллект". 
Способность сбегать от реальности в свои представления, отрицая факты, а после страдая. Всегда от того, что они не вписываются во наши модели и рушат иллюзии, в кои мы влюбились, кои мы творили словно Галатеи, с коими мы отождествились, сраслись, считая "заклинания" своего ума "самими собой", "истиной в последней инстанции".



> Но я сопротивлялась этому логическому финалу годами из-за того, что что-то глубоко внутри подспудно подсказывало, что если Бог и есть, то Он не может быть таким, тут в чём-то другом причина.


 Вы и есть Бог - равно как и каждый человек, каждый элемент во флоре и фауне, в людской космологии. 
И он в точности такой, коей мы знаем историю и каким мы видим мир в теленовостях. Войны и жестокость - это тоже... часть божественного сна. Но мы, слабодухие, всегда столь стремимся "разрезать пирог" таким странным образом, чтоб "себе оставить" "вкусные кусочки", а плохие - выбросить, списав их на то, что любое Зло лежит "за пределом" Бога. Но это не так, это также равный элемент единой системы. Иной полюс магнита. Их разъединить нельзя.



> За это чувствовала к себе ещё большую ненависть и презрение «оттуда». И наряду с этим меня этот кто-то просто разрушал физически, душевно и духовно, много раз подкидывал мне мысли, что жизнь ужасная, невыносимая, и мне из неё надо срочно уходить, намеренно рисовал мир вокруг только чёрными красками.


 Оттуда? Откуда? С недр своего ума, строящего некие идеи и оценивающего их, и расценивающих их аки "некрасивые" ну и "нежеланные", которые не вписываются в ту ванильную сладкую _модель_, кою нам _хотелось_ "создать" и "увидеть"... Вопреки фактам и реальности.



> Сейчас я уже вижу, что не так всё «черно», что это мысли были не мои, нежелание жить не моё и что это нужно было не мне. Всё было явно навязано извне.


 "Раскрою Вам тайну": всяческие мысли (коими бы они ни были) - они далеко не "наши". Человек - банальный "приёмник" того, что витает в мировом "эфире", во мире идей. Постепенно, он меняет "частоту", "настройку", "принимая" различные думы. "О Боге", "О дьяволе", "О земном/мирском", "О чём-то сакральном". Но все эти "радиопрограммы" - приходят, звучат и смолкают. "Радиоприёмник" мозга далее сканирует мировой эфир, думая что-либо прочее, меняясь со временем. Так люди метаются межи разных крайностей. Например, от тюрьмы и грехов к православию, от веры - к гомосексуальной педофилии, от религии - к тирании, войнам. Гитлер, Сталин, Муссолини - посещали церковь, пели в детстве во церковном хоре, Сталин обучался в духовной семинарии. Но ум - завсегда подвижен. Одни идеи - сменяются прочими, полными противоположностями. От веры к сатанизму, ото сатанизму к вере, ото атеизма к богу и наоборот. Жизнь - это движение - нашего ума. Но все эти "промежуточные станции" - это лишь слова в нашей голове и они не имеют никакого отношения к конечному "пункту назначения". Именно, к Творцу. Тому, кого лицезрите в глубине собственных же глаз.



> Это всё грандиозный спектакль сошедшего с ума существа, театральное представление в масштабах всего мира (даже в моей секте говаривали, что «в церковь надо ходить как в театр»), и множество людей обманулись и оказались невольными его актёрами, не понимая, что их направляют по сценарию. А я больше участвовать в этом спектакле не хочу.


 А у Вас "есть выбор"?..



> Они целенаправленно разрушают людей как личности и разрушают семьи.


 


> ...древние традиции так прямо и говорят, что они целенаправленно это разрушают.


 Если не разрушить ложное, разве сможет проявиться подлинное? Чтобы прорасти ростоком ну и новым древом, семя должно умереть.



> Вы же понимаете, что такое разрушение личности? Это или психическое расстройство, раздвоение / расщепление личности или депрессия и самоубийство.


 Нет, это свобода ну и пробуждение.
Вряд ли стоит путать разные явления.

----------


## Unity

> Вы не знакомы с кальвинизмом? Кальвинистское течение приписывает Богу и всё зло, не только добро. Вы буквально их цитируете. Ваша религия в точности повторяет их религию, только с примесью Востока. Кальвинисты, кстати, по истории лили очень много крови, устраивали геноциды народов, превращали целые города в деструктивные культы. У них даже «духовные пробуждения» заканчивались волнами самоубийств. Это люди, «постигшие» (цитирую), что «все самые страшные и ужасные преступления в этом мире тоже спланированы и осуществлены Богом».


 У меня нет никакой "религии", аз просто живу, исследуя каждую. 
Кальвинисты правы, точны как аптекари или математики. Но как это связано с убийствами, насилием или суицидами? Это было их волеизъявление. Их выбор, желание. Каким боком здесь идея "О Боге"? 
Видя Всё как одно единое целое, разве Вы станете вредить кому-то, чему-то? И, напротив, оставаясь в сне, видя мир как набор элементов, смело можно заниматься разными злодействами. Кто сказал, что кальвинисты, все до одного, были мудрецами?



> Ну так я же Вам уже говорила, что все, кого Вы считаете просвещёнными (типа Саи Бабы, Ошо), у них тоже были форсированная деградация, мания величия и, кстати, выкачка денег с последователей, разврат, педофилия и т.п. Следуя Вашей логике, ни один человек на этой земле не оказался «не готов» к этой «истине». От этой «истины» у всех, кто её «принял», поехала крыша в большей или меньшей степени (кстати, кальвинисты тоже предупреждают, что от кальвинистского учения люди сходят с ума).


 "По делам их узнаете их". Знание того, "как правильно", вовсе не лишает свободы/возможности действовать с точностью до наоборот. 
Ключевой феномен: постиженье истины - дарует свободу. А кто как решит подобным воспользоваться - говорит, скорее, обо самом человеке, качествах его, а не о религии. Она словно нож: им можно лечить, если ты хирург, и им можно убивать, если ты разбойник. Религия - это просто Инструмент, а как им воспользоваться - зависит от нас.



> Вы то презрительно отзываетесь о маньяках и «богах», что у них бред, то говорите, что маньяки и «боги» - это тоже проявление Бога и надо это принять и «не париться». Так чего ж Вы «паритесь» тогда?


 Каков смысл мне париться? Бред - это попытки донести коим-то непосвящённым и незаинтересованным нечто с сферы метафизики или оккультизма. Всё равно напрасно. Нет смысла даже пытаться. 



> Что-то от чего-то отделяете, так и скажите прямо: убивать и насиловать детей – это «от Бога», это надо принять и не мешать «Богу проявляться» в насильниках, «не ограничивать их» тюрьмой. Объявить себя Богом и грохнуть тысячу своих последователей с детьми за один день вместе с собой – это тоже «проявление абсолюта» и «не надо называть это чёрным, на самом деле это белое». Разрушать личность – это высокая цель. Разрушать семью – класс, к этому надо стремиться. Вот от такой логики и рождаются те, кто сейчас сидят по тюрьмам строгого режима за тремя замками, чтоб больше не могли разрушать и убивать личности, мучить детей и разрушать людям семьи.


 Повторяю, понимание недвойственности позволяет увидеть в других продолжение собственного естества, аватары Бога. 
Люди, сеющие зло, "богом" почитают только лишь Себя, собственное Эго, а иных считают "расходным материалом". Это заблуждение. Действующие, исходя с подобных посылок, демонстрируют иным разве что... убогость, скупость ну и ограниченность собственного понимания. Бог - во всех и сразу. Как-либо злодействуя, этакий псевдо-пробуждённый вредит самому себе. Что в этом божественного?.. Лишь аутоагрессия - что свидетельствует о глубокой душевной неполноценности, а не "пробуждённости". Но сами зазнайки - редко в себе сомневаются, что и приведёт их вскоре к вполне неизбежной драме. 
Подлинные же мастера - никого не ищут "насильно" во ученики. Не "вербуют" прочих. Не творят рекламы некого "продукта", коий стоило бы оплатить. 
Те, кто желает роста свыше формы человека - сам находит их. Сам их уговаривает "раскрыть все секреты". Ну и то, что им открывается - разрушает Эго, интерес к мирскому. С точки зренья обывателей - это катастрофа. С точки зрения самого искателя - это эволюция. 



> Если Вы нарисуете шедевр, а я подойду и оболью его черной краской, то это разве Ваше проявление? Сквозь чёрноту всё-равно будет просматриваться Ваш шедевр.


 Если я создам что-либо провокативное - я, тем самым, предумышленно создам в чьём-либо уме жажду мщения за то, что своим творения я бередю "раны" в чьей-то душе. Причина и следствие. Если я позволю своему творению стоять без охраны - да, я буду в ответе за чьи-то реакции. 
Если бы творец желал, его бы творению ничто не грозило. А так... он сам себе угроза - чтобы интересней было. Змей и Божество - одно лишь лицо, правая и левая рука. Но слабые духом всё делят на два, будучи не в силах понять, что не существуюет Абсолютных блага или зла, что они как ток с одного источника. 



> Я ж Вам уже говорила, что «разливалась» я с ним, и «сливалась» я с ним, и «растворялась» в нём. Но просто сейчас я уже ясно поняла, что это был не Он.


 Абсолют - это просто качество Вашего сознания. Оно - это всегда Вы, что бы Вы ни думали - "Обо разливе"/"слиянии" или "растворении". Каждый - волна в едином океане, даже если эта волна почитает, будто она - "нечто автономное" ну и пребывает с "Внешним Абсолютом" в неких "отношениях" (интеграции или расщепления). Абсолют - это то, что всегда наполняло и одухотворяло Вас. Никогда не было "пробела"/такого мгновения, когда Вы были бы "отдельными". Вы - и есть те очи, посредством которых вселенский рассудок внимает "реальность". Но в своём неведенье, в своей летаргии/комме, все мы начинаем себя почитать "людьми" - просто потому, что нас воспитали так; просто потому, что нам так сказали, что нам так внушили в юном беззащитном возрасте.



> То, что Нью-Эйдж / древние традиции называет «абсолютом, творящим и зло и добро» – он просто не тот, за кого себя выдаёт.


 Душа мироздания - ни за что себя не выдаёт. Она и есть Всё в своей совокупности. Всё без исключения: и спящие люди, и будды, и слепцы, полагающие, будто бы мистические постулаты - дают нам карт-бланш творить кою-то несправедливость. 



> Я уже проходила то, к чему Вы меня пытаетесь направить.


 Не имею цели кого-то куда-то направлять. 
Схоже, Вы таки так и не смогли приблизиться к главному. _Некому идти, некуда идти. Вы уже на месте._
Но то, что Вы Здесь - уже говорит о том, что... сон вымышленной "личности" дальше продолжается. 
Вы и далее отождествляетесь со своим умом и калейдоскопом дум на его экране. То одних, то других. То грустных, то светлых. То к жизни, то к смерти. 
Ну а Ваша суть (равно как и всех нас) - чистое сознание. Без боли, без радости. Без веры в что-либо. Без встроенной потребности в ком-то внешнем боге. Сама Пустота - даже без раздумий, коих-то эмоций, без вечного мерцания коих-то идей в внутреннем эфире. Без имени/фамилии. Без желаний, целей и страстей. Без боли, без радости, безо всех тех прежних круговых движений между разных крайностей.
Но это - божественно и оно страшит. 
Легче оставаться жалким "человеком" в потоке привычных "проблем".
Это и есть сон. 



> Вы пока ещё по нему идёте, поэтому Вам ещё всё видится так блаженно и розово.


 Подобные интерпретации - также лишь одна из крайностей в суждении. 
О внутренней алхимии - не молвить словами. Это... "никак", ежели угодно. Нету позитива, нету негатива, нету больше никаких метаний между состояниями, всё серо всегда, пусто, монотонно. 
А плохой конец - удел только тех, кто и начинал с плохого. С ложных убеждений, кои порождали ложные поступки, шаги в ложном направлении.



> Вы думаете, что «разлились в нём», и он приносит Вам абсолютный покой и свободу, даёт Вам мудрость, превосходящую «серую массу», и что Вы «улетите в блаженную нирвану», у него же на Вас другие планы.


 Я? Думаю? Никакого такого "я" внутри нас в действительности ведь... и не существует. Опыт медитации сие иллюстрирует. Никого внутри. Только пустота, созерцающая яркий шумный мир. Покой и свобода - но нет никого, кто бы мог дать характеристики сему состоянию. 
Мудрость - свойство личностей, вечно маневрирующих в душном лабиринте собственных инстинтов, рефлексов, потребностей, целей и желаний. После пробуждения... уже нету никакой "персоны", кою бы могла вдруг заинтересовать Идея "О том, чтоб превосходить других" - или же идея "Обо разделии Себя/мироздания/и иных людей", или же идея "О классификации иных аки 'серой массы', а Себя, любимой, - аки чего-то прекрасного и превосходящего".
Всё это - игры ума, не имеющие никакого смысла, кроме как потещить своё самолюбие. 
Нет необходимости "улетать" куда-то - в плане географии или состояний. Сансара - се ум, обуреваемый помыслами и эмоциями. Нирвана - отсутствие коих-то идей - о боге и благе, о дьяволе/зле, о Себе и людях, о Себе и боге, о смысле или суициде. 
А планы на всех - только лишь одни. Впавшие во сон фрагменты единого - снова осознают свою принадлежность. Всё.

----------


## N_Life

> У меня нет никакой "религии", аз просто живу, исследуя каждую.


 Если бы Вы просто жили, то и говорили бы как человек. А так Вы говорите противоестественным, религиозным языком: "аз есмь", "се, сие", "ибо-ибо", "иже херувимы".
И если бы Вы просто жили, то Вы бы дали просто жить и другим. А так Вы целенаправленно и методично навязываете свою картину мира, не слыша, что Вам говорят в ответ и по умолчанию считая оппонента тупой овцой, которой надо "открыть глаза". 
Так ведёт себя религия, дорогой мой друг. А так как я уже порвала с её автором, то меня его речи больше не впечатляют, через кого бы он их не говорил - через Вас или кого либо другого.

----------


## N_Life

> Это... "никак", ежели угодно.
> ...всё серо всегда, пусто, монотонно.


 Боже, как всё уныло... 

За что я Вам искренне благодарна, так это за то, что благодаря Вам, я теперь буду знать весь "пакет", на который предлагают подписаться древние восточные религии: разрушение личности, разрушение семьи, разрушение разума, пустота внутри, серая, безрадостная, пустая и монотонная жизнь.
А я всё же хочу пожелать Вам радостной, наполненной и красочной жизни.

----------


## Unity

> Если бы Вы просто жили, то и говорили бы как человек.


 Я больше "общаюсь" с книгами, нежели с людьми, ну и нахожу, что литературный - куда красивее нынешнего сленга ну и новояза. 



> И если бы Вы просто жили, то Вы бы дали просто жить и другим. А так Вы целенаправленно и методично навязываете свою картину мира, не слыша, что Вам говорят в ответ и по умолчанию считая оппонента тупой овцой, которой надо "открыть глаза".


 Этот диалог - не мной начинался. И "картина мира" - не "моя", не "Ваша" или ещё "чья-то". Она лишь одна, общая для всех, равно как законы физики - "верите" ль Вы в них или же не верите, понимаете их принцип или нет. А вот "облачные замки", созданные для защиты от фактов реальности, кои наша психика, увы, неспособна вынести, они, таки да, всегда уникальны; у каждого свои. Микрокосм, созданный из отрицания. Светофильтр, пропускающий вовнутрь только некоторую информацию, что "прошла цензуру". 
Таково состояние большинства людей и оно прискорбно. 
Верно, нету никакого смысла тратить время на слова. 
Пускай каждый самолично учится, набивает шишки, годами страдает, думает о суициде и даже заканчивает им...
Зачем отнимать у людей иллюзии?.. 
Это то одно единственное, благодарствуя чему они ещё живы. 



> Так ведёт себя религия, дорогой мой друг.


 Так ведёт себя любое существо, в коем живо сострадание. 
Но оно напрасно. Правду не постигнет тот, кто не дорос и тот, кто не ищет.



> А я всё же хочу пожелать Вам радостной, наполненной и красочной жизни.


 Большое спасибо, но всё же - не надо. 
"Обратная сторона медали" любой сущей "радости" - меланхолия и грусть. 
Любая "наполненность" приводит к усталости, переизбытку и разочарованию. Проходили, знаем.
И любая красочность - влечёт за собой восприятие реальности в двойственном ключе "нравится/не нравится", "плохое/хорошее", что приводит, во конечном счёте, к судорожной жизни, преисполненной страданием: отыскать ну и удержать то, "красочное"; сбежать ну и отстраниться от всего "не красочного". 
Ум, расщеплённый надвое - се и есть недуг большинства "людей". 
Вы мне этого желаете? Жизнь в вечной агонии, смысл которой - искать "радость", сбегать от "тоски"?..
Мне неинтересны крайности и связанная с ними боль.
Мой выбор - покой. Безмолвный покой, без бога и дьявола, без церкви и секты, без чужих людей, именуемых "семья", без вымышленной личности, без "кнута и пряника", вечно фигурирующих внутри внутреннего монолога. Без стремленья к жизни равна как и к саморазрушению. 
Вы - не наигрались. 
Продолжайте, право. 
Рано или поздно, все игры заканчиваются ну и утомляют. И Вы уже знаете, что будет потом.

----------


## N_Life

> Правду не постигнет тот, кто не дорос и тот, кто не ищет.


 Точно так же считает представитель любой религии. Вы говорите, что у Вас не религия. Но Вы считаете, что я и другие люди по умолчанию «не постигли правду», «правду» постигли именно Вы, а остальные «не доросли» до Вашего самого правильного понимания «правды». Так думает любая религия. Религия даже не допускает мысли, что она может быть не права и заранее уверена, что не прав её оппонент.




> Вы мне этого желаете? Жизнь в вечной агонии, …


 А Вы мне желаете пустоту внутри, серую, безрадостную жизнь и небытиё.
Я смотрю, Вы в рамках Вашего религиозного представления зажаты между Сциллой и Харибдой, у Вас только две альтернативы. С одной стороны – жизнь в агонии и боли, а с другой стороны – жизнь в пустоте, серости и «несуществовании». И из «двух зол» Вы выбрали меньшее для себя. Я же не выбираю ни то, и ни другое, потому что у меня есть ещё третий вариант. Я доживу эту жизнь (она не так длинна, как кажется, по сравнению с вечностью), пусть иногда и с болью, но иногда и с большой радостью (сейчас я даже рада чувствовать боль, потому что она даёт мне почувствовать, что я ЖИВАЯ; Вы даже не представляете, как это важно для меня как для человека, который столько лет прожил мёртвым, с резиновыми чувствами и искусственным восприятием себя и мира, как я ещё недавно завидовала обычным людям, не отравленным религией, которые просто ЖИВУТ - ЧУВСТВУЮТ боль, страдание, сострадание, душу другого человека, радость, любовь и все другие чувства). Так вот, я доживу эту жизнь, прочувствую её сполна, а потом, когда она закончится, боли, страданий, агоний, серости и пустоты, которые отравляют живым существам жизнь в этом мире, больше не будет никогда. Будет настоящая жизнь – такая, какая она была задумана изначально – совершенная, красочная, без боли, без болезней, без тоски, без серости, без смерти. Те отголоски совершенного мира, которым мир был изначально и которым он будет в конце, я вижу сейчас везде вокруг себя и в себе. И мне этого достаточно видеть, чтобы дотерпеть эти нелепые серые краски, боль и всё чуждое и временное, которое пока ещё портит и отравляет ту совершенную картину, которую я буду наблюдать вечно после того, как закончу быть здесь. Просто совершенный мир заболел. Смертельным заболеванием. Но тот умнейший разум и то добрейшее сердце, из которого вышел этот совершенный мир, уж конечно же знает, как вылечить свой любимый шедевр и вернуть его в совершенное, живое состояние. Просто надо немножко подождать. Смерть закончится, закончится с ней и всё остальное, что она с собой принесла, останется только жизнь. А жизнь никогда не закончится, потому что она просто есть, её не может не быть. 

Раньше мне было непросто «ждать». Хотелось дёргаться в ту или иную сторону и искать из болеющего, мучающего меня мира выходы или способы «спрятать голову в песок». Так было, пока была религия и вопросы. Сейчас у меня нет религии – и нет вопросов и дёрганий. Я просто начала видеть то, чего не видела раньше. Я просто начала чувствовать к себе ЛЮБОВЬ. Вот понимайте, как хотите. Просто постоянное ощущение, что тебя ЛЮБЯТ так, как ты даже представить себе не можешь. В том, как на меня сегодня светит солнце, я чувствую любовь к себе. В том, как для меня сегодня расцвёл цветок, как он пахнет, как мне это нравится. В том, как на меня упала капля дождя, как на меня посмотрела моя кошка, в том, как красиво сегодня небо над головой и как сегодня по-особенному пахнет вечер. Я вижу любовь буквально во всём сейчас – и любовь, которая в это всё была заложена, и любовь, которая направлена конкретно ко мне через всё тем, кто это всё сделал живым. Меня сейчас буквально на каждом шагу сопровождает эта любовь. Мне даже всё-равно сейчас, если мне предстоит ещё болеть, страдать, терять людей, пока я ещё здесь в ожидании совершенно мира, но те смутные отголоски, что я чувствую от того, что мне предстоит, когда мир выздоровеет, делают всё остальное временным и по сути неважным. У меня совсем недавно умерла мама (её убила религия), но для меня это не стало трагедий и глобальной потерей смысла жизни. Я даже ни разу не плакала из-за этого, потому что я просто ЧУВСТВОВАЛА, к какой любви она ушла и как там сильно её будут любить. Я даже не чувствую потери, потому что смерть временна (любой страшный сон когда-нибудь заканчивается), и я конечно же, буду с ней всегда в мире, где нас сильно любят, просто надо временно подождать. Моменты боли и страдания сейчас дают даже ещё острее и сильнее почувствуют эту глобальную, тотальную и бесконечную любовь, которая всегда со мной и которая в такие моменты ещё ближе и роднее. 

Я начинаю понимать, что такое ЖИЗНЬ. Я никогда раньше этого не знала. Вы говорили, что есть только одно настоящее, Вы правы. Настоящая только жизнь, а смерть (болезни, страдания, боль, небытиё, пустота, серость, разрушение) временны. Они никогда не задумывались в умнейшем разуме и добрейшем сердце – поэтому они временны и их не будет.




> Рано или поздно, все игры заканчиваются ну и утомляют.


 Поэтому я больше не играю в религию и другие игры.
Я поняла, что надо просто жить. А жизнь тебя сама всему, что надо, научит. Не надо ей просто мешать.

----------


## June

*N_Life*, у вас сформировался отличный иммунитет к тому, чем вы переболели. Приятно вас читать. Я и сам чувствую то, про что вы пишите, когда здоровье позволяет. Не назову это любовью. Просто жить хорошо, когда организм исправен.

----------


## N_Life

June, наверное, потому что Вы чувствуете гармонию, которая изначально была заложена в Ваш организм. Дисгармония и разлад в дизайн нашего организма не входили. Это временный разлад до возвращения в гармонию.

----------


## June

Я сторонник теории эволюции, поэтому считаю, что, скорее всего, не было заложено, а так получилось. Я по своему опыту знаю, что человек может чувствовать себя хорошо продолжительное время. Думаю, что более физически здоровые люди чувствуют себя хорошо ещё чаще. Конечно, есть и люди, постоянно чувствующие дисфорию. Такие рождались, рождаются и будут рождаться. Такова плата за изменчивость и возможность приспосабливаться к постоянно меняющейся окружающий среде. Такие люди, как правило, рано умирают и не дают потомства, соответственно их гены пропадают.

----------


## N_Life

June, да, я понимаю Вас.

----------


## White_Gargouil

Все понятия - относительны. Понятия о настоящей жизни, о счастье, о Боге. Мы не можем ничего знать о подлинной сущности этих явлений наверняка, пока пытаемся смотреть через призму собственных привязанностей и зависимостей, сформировавшихся мнений, испытанных ощущений. Однако же никто не запрещает нам быть субъективной единицей.
А способность хоть на сущую секунду видеть "сверхмассивную черную дыру" в центре собственной "галактики" - на самом деле неплохая способность. И чувствам - радостным и скорбным - после этого созерцания не обязательно исчезать. Они могут продолжать возникать так же стабильно, как возникает в теле фундаментальное чувство голода. Поменяется лишь отношение к ним, притом весьма выгодно поменяется. Ни один аспект сознания не сможет уязвить, пока ты помнишь о том, что пребывает в его глубинном основании.

----------


## Unity

> Точно так же считает представитель любой религии. Вы говорите, что у Вас не религия. Но Вы считаете, что я и другие люди по умолчанию «не постигли правду», «правду» постигли именно Вы, а остальные «не доросли» до Вашего самого правильного понимания «правды». Так думает любая религия. Религия даже не допускает мысли, что она может быть не права и заранее уверена, что не прав её оппонент.


 Дело здесь не в том, что "кто-то считает"; дело в объективном положении вещей. Люди, что не углубляются в постиженье тонкостей коих-то наук - не получат Нобелевскую премию в этих областях. Речь идёт о закономерности: существуют души, предельно довольные жизнью простого животного: рефлексы, инстинкты, борьба за существование. И есть души, кои не удовлетворяет примитивное существование в качестве двуногой... кхм, лошади, скотины, смысл бытия которой - исправно платить налоги ну и порой, иногда щекотать сенсоры собственного тела "приятными" опытами.
"Правда", с коей носятся людские умы, суть не что иное, как интерпретация - колоссального потока сенсорного опыта, который их мозг впитывал ну и "загружал" в себя всю жизнь. Кто-то боле объективен в его "описании" и "истолковании", ну а кто-то - менее, просто в силу действия пресловутых механизмов "психологических защит", кои легко "отсекают" добрую половину правды. В силу неспособности личности принять истинное положение вещей ну и в силу жажды сотворить (во своём уме) "личную реальность". На основе общей, в коей "всё бы было хорошо и правильно", "не было бы боли, слёзок ну и зла".
Факты однозначны. Со времён древнего Шумера, Египта, Китая и Индии. Ничто не меняется в природе людей. Если беспристрасно посмотреть на них, это очевидно. Собственно, смысл любой религии всегда заключался в том, чтобы помочь людям отбросить свои заблуждения, порождённые желанием "украсить реальность" своими иллюзиями, своими фантазиями. Дабы обрести свободу, покой в системе ума и ясное виденье, предостерегающее душу от ошибок, боли. Больше ничего. Религии были первыми науками (о внутреннем мире) ну и строились они массой поколений вдумчивых исследователей, кои опирались только лишь на факты, эмпирические опыты. 
Дальше всех продвинулись религии Востока - вообще отбросившие концепцию "бога" в качестве излишней, ложной и бессмысленной. Концентрируясь на едино-важном, на самом источнике любых представлений, идей и концепций, любых дефиниций и вербальных символов. Именно, на нашем сознании - том, что думает "О Боге", "О Смысле", "О Предназначении", "О спасении души" - или же "О суициде" (ну и миллионе подобных вещей).
Во ключе религий - "правота" или же "неправота" субъекта "измеряется" единственно... его состоянием. Всем происходящим у него внутри. 
Так кто здесь "не прав"? Буддийские или же тибетские монахи - или современные люди СНГ, лезущие в петлю?..
P.S. Если будет время, отвечу на прочее.

----------


## culexus

*N_Life*, если у вас всё здорово, то и беспокоиться не о чем.

Ну а когда бесконечное счастье закончится (такой вот парадоксальный каламбур) - и поговорите еще разок с *Unity*. Щас-то это бесполезно ввиду ненадобности - вам и так, наверное, хорошо. А когда человеку хорошо - ему незачем думать о последующем, ведь счастье кажется окончательным и бесконечным.

Или вы хотите всех осчастливить? Наставить на путь истинный? Уж не новой ли "религией" сие благоухает?

----------


## June

culexus, мне стало интересно, а вы с какой целью раздаёте советы? Хотите всех осчастливить, или всё так плохо, что настало время поговорить? Или для себя у вас есть более лестное объяснение?

----------


## culexus

> culexus, мне стало интересно, а вы с какой целью раздаёте советы? Хотите всех осчастливить, или всё так плохо, что настало время поговорить? Или для себя у вас есть более лестное объяснение?


 Я тут просто болтаю с людьми о разном, когда есть охота.

----------


## N_Life

Unity, у каждого человека своя жизнь. Если Вы верите так, как Вы считаете самым правильным, верьте. Но я тут причём? Я считаю так, как мне кажется самым правильным и самым убедительным. Это моя жизнь, и я сама отвечаю за то, на чём я её буду основывать. Вы за мою жизнь не в ответе, у Вас своя есть. Что Вам не даёт "отпустить" человека жить так, как он хочет жить? Что Вас вынуждает меня "вербовать"? Если в Вашем миропредставлении "серая масса" живёт неправильно и не стремится к тому уровню, которого достигли Вы, Вам то что до них? А может, их так устраивает жить?

Лезут в петлю... Почему Вы считаете, что Ваша философия "вылечит" от тяги лезть в петлю и "спасёт" жизнь? Вы же сами говорите, что есть лишь небытиё. Поэтому повесятся люди или примут Вашу позицию и растворятся "в нирване", всё-равно в итоге "небытие". Вы предлагаете просто заменить одно небытиё другим небытиём. Если бы Ваше мировоззрение предлагало "жизнь, и жизнь с избытком", тогда бы ещё был смысл предлагать его в качестве альтернативы.

Вы говорите, что "буддийские / тибетские монахи" "правы". Почему тогда среди них тоже самоубийства? Почему даже в их "священных текстах" со слов самого Будды («Годхика-сутту», к примеру) описано самоубийство монаха? Мы все что, не знаем случаев самосожжений "просветленных" монахов? Мы что, не знаем, буддистов самураев с их харакири? А синтоисты камикадзе? Там же полно суицидников.
Вы знаете точно, как умерли известнейшие из "просветленных"? Будда? Ошо? До сих пор точно не установлено, но по некоторым описаниям, очень похоже на техническое самоубийство.
Разница между людьми, которые "лезут в петлю", и между "пробуждёнными", которых Вы представляете, только в способе.
В инете есть статья инструктора йоги, где описан её диалог с парнем-йогом (вот этот парень наиболее точно понял суть того, что он делает):
- Вот что для тебя - йога? Что тебя привлекает в ней?
- Небытие.
- А почему тогда не сразу - головой в окно?
- Страшно... В йоге это приходит постепенно.

----------


## N_Life

> P.S. Если будет время, отвечу на прочее.


 "Отпустите" меня. Я не хочу в Вашу "нирвану".

----------


## N_Life

> Ну а когда бесконечное счастье закончится (такой вот парадоксальный каламбур)


 Ни Вы, ни я не можем это проверить здесь. Потому что ЗДЕСЬ всё всё-равно закончится. А смысла спорить о том, будет ли ТАМ бесконечное счастье или нет, тоже нет смысла. Потому что мы не знаем. Когда умрём - проверим.




> Ну а когда бесконечное счастье закончится (такой вот парадоксальный каламбур) - и поговорите еще разок с *Unity*.


 Даже если мне станет очень плохо или невыносимо - религия больше для меня не вариант в любом случае.
Во-первых, потому что в религии станет ещё хуже, а во-вторых, если ты наелся чего-то, что потом оказалось полной отравой, ты не пойдёшь уже это есть снова, потому что ты уже знаешь, что это такое.




> Или вы хотите всех осчастливить? Наставить на путь истинный? Уж не новой ли "религией" сие благоухает?


 Я прошу прощения, если мои собственные представления показались Вам навязчивы или поучительны. Меньше всего я этого хотела.
Никогда не думала, что если человеку вдруг захотелось жить (по каким-то причинам), то это может восприниматься как религия.
Мне просто хотелось поговорить с людьми. Просто выговориться. Мне кажется, здесь все для такой цели.
Если это выглядит как "наставление", тогда я лучше помолчу, потому что мне меньше всего хочется "наставлять", "переубеждать", "вербовать в религию". Тем более, что у меня нет религии и "истинного пути". Я пока сама ещё ничего не знаю.

----------


## culexus

*N_Life*, да брось, ты даже мила и забавна. Просто чую, что тебе еще немного лет, а в молодости часто бывает кажется, что "держишь бога за яйца" : )) Хотя потом выясняется, что всё не так просто : )

Короче, без всяких там премудростей - живется хорошо - и ладненько! Юнити по своему прав, хотя порой не слишком осторожен в высказываниях, но религиозным его точно не назвать - по-крайней мере я такого за ним не наблюдал. И в буддизме - никаких богов нет, по сути - это вообще психофилософская система, а не религия, из необоснованного, требующего веры там разве что "перерождение", хотя, учитывая то, что там же есть понятие о "бессамостности" явлений, то это "перерождение" - это не перенос некоей сущности, а более сложное понятие, скорее являющееся продолжением обычной причинно-следственной связи.

Но самое замечательное что мне, не-буддисту, нравится в буддизме, знаешь что? - Там прямо говорят: никому не верь, всё проверяй сам! : ) Вот такая вот "религия". И в этом я полностью согласен с тем же буддизмом.

А ты, кстати, много говоришь как заправский буддист : ) Вот уж точно: "отрекающийся от истины и топчущий истину, топчет её во имя истины."

Ибо, как говорят злокозненные буддисты: "Нет другого бога, кроме истины." : )))

----------


## N_Life

> Просто чую, что тебе еще немного лет,


 Думаю, мне гораздо больше лет, чем Вам.
Просто я сейчас начинаю возвращаться к «детскому подходу» к жизни. На данный момент, он начинает мне казаться самым правильным.





> Юнити по своему прав, хотя порой не слишком осторожен в высказываниях, но религиозным его точно не назвать - по-крайней мере я такого за ним не наблюдал.


 Как человеку, вышедшему из религии, мне его слова, простите за грубость, «воняют религией».  К нему, как к человеку, я очень хорошо отношусь, но иногда трудно поговорить с ним, как с человеком, через «ширму» речей, которых я уже наслушалась там, где была. Тем более, эта навязчивая вербовка… 





> И в буддизме - никаких богов нет,


 Есть. Сами люди. Юнити же так и говорил, что мы все должны «осознать», что мы сами – боги.




> по сути - это вообще психофилософская система, а не религия,


 Опять же, как человек, отказавшийся от религии, я узнаю сейчас в буддизме всё то, что было в протестантизме, где я была. Просто оформлено немного по-другому. А суть такая же. Если сравнить людей, приходящих в буддизм, и людей, приходящих в другие религии, с чистым листом, но на всех этих людей в итоге оказывается написано одно и то же. С ними происходит одно и то же, и они превращаются в одно и то же. 




> Там прямо говорят: никому не верь, всё проверяй сам! : ) Вот такая вот "религия". И в этом я полностью согласен с тем же буддизмом.


 В той секте, где я была, нам тоже поначалу говорили: не верьте на слово всему, что вам здесь говорят со сцены, проверяйте всё сами, вы должны сами это увидеть и сами к этому придти. Да, у любой религии есть эта «фишка» - создать у человека иллюзию, что ему «ничего не навязали», и что он «сам к этому пришёл». 




> А ты, кстати, много говоришь как заправский буддист : ) Вот уж точно: "отрекающийся от истины и топчущий истину, топчет её во имя истины."


 Я не могу «отрекаться от истины», так как её никогда и не знала. Я и сейчас ещё её не знаю, у меня пока только появляются какие-то предположения, которые жизнь или подтвердит, или опровергнет. «Отрекаюсь» я, если можно так сказать, от того, что пытается выдавать себя за истину. И то не отрекаюсь, а просто начинаю видеть её глупость, ограниченность, наигранность, лживость, неестественность, бессмысленность и разрушительность.

Спасибо Вам за разговор!

----------


## culexus

Ну мало ли кому что показалось : )

Мне вот кажется, что в вас говорит "детский" же протест - в кои веки вы освободились от "мамкиной" опеки, и теперь всею собой показываете свою независимость ото всего на свете : )

Что ж до сект... вот я и не буддист, и не христианин, и никакая прочая - ибо смысл? Всё это "брендирование" - чушь собачья, единственный настоящий христианин - был сам Христос, единственный тру-буддист - Гаутама, а остальные нахрена подмазываются под всё это? Для буддистов и вовсе это, мне сдается, самый стремный моветон - называть себя буддистом, потому что сам Гаутама говорил, и напоследок повторил: "Будьте сами себе светильниками", а по иному - вы стадо заблуждающихся, пытающихся найти опору там, где её нет и быть не может.

Но, опять же, все же на разной стадии находятся, упайя там, все дела... Не будешь же ты кормить младенца мясом, напрямер - всему свое время. Так что приходится согласиться - ну... да... наверное для всякого нужен свой подход и еще и в разное время - разный. Кому-то когда-то нужно и повариться в секте какой-нибудь, пока до него не дойдет, что это хрень собачья : ) и таким образом получается, что это вовсе и не хрень собачья это была, ибо ж отрицательный результат - тоже результат, и без него не было бы движа дальше. Сложная тема, короче : )

----------


## N_Life

> единственный тру-буддист - Гаутама, а остальные нахрена подмазываются под всё это?


 Ну вот я и не вижу логики для Юнити пытаться «сделать из меня» «фальшивого буддиста», если настоящего буддиста он из меня всё-равно не сделает, да и сам не стал (если следовать логике того же Гаутамы). Бессмысленное занятие.





> Так что приходится согласиться - ну... да... наверное для всякого нужен свой подход и еще и в разное время - разный.


 Лично мне сейчас кажется, что ни к кому вообще не надо искать никакой подход. Надо просто быть человеком и признавать за другим тоже право быть человеком.




> Кому-то когда-то нужно и повариться в секте какой-нибудь, пока до него не дойдет, что это хрень собачья : ) и таким образом получается, что это вовсе и не хрень собачья это была, ибо ж отрицательный результат - тоже результат, и без него не было бы движа дальше.


 В случае с теми, кто религию «не пережили» и повесились (а таких много), эта логика не работает...

----------


## culexus

Сомневаюсь, если не сказать больше, что *Unity* желает вас в буддизм обратить - он и сам такой же буддист как и я : )) То есть - никакой. *Unity* - это *Unity*. Со своими таракашками, как и все. А то что он и я ссылаемся на буддизм - так это оттого, что там есть логика. Самая всамделишная. Повторюсь - никаких уверований в буддизме не требуется - напротив, всё тщательно проверяется, а каждому следуют убедиться самостоятельно. Это и есть буддизм - ядро. То, что наверчено в более поздних интерпретациях - частично как и всюду - отсебятина интерпретаторов, частично - плоды ассимиляции. Чему буддизм - надо признать - не сопротивлялся, ибо та самая упайя - бишь метод, как говорится для начала пусть дитя тешится - лишь бы не вешалось. Ну охота людям верить в богов - пусть верят, со временем дойдет... Впрочем, мне нет нужды особо защищать буддизм, но действительность именно такова - наиболее ранние записи - Трипитака - не содержат никаких отсылок к богам, даже космологии нету - Будда "благородно помалкивал" насчет строения вселенной, чтобы, надо полагать, не обругать санскритским матом вопрошающего, ибо тот явно демонстрировал такими вопросами отсутствие понимания дискурса. А кому нравится повторять одно и то же - тут того гляди и впрямь ка-а-ак матюкнешься, хоть и будда... : )))

Ну а *Unity*... Да, знаешь, с ним же похожая история была как и с тобой : )) Его торкнуло волной любви - и он окрыленный тут был, на что я ему заметил, что это прекрасно, но ведь не навечно... И наверняка он тогда посчитал так же меня мудаком : ))) А теперь вот сам вишь что глаголит, стервец : ) Но с другой стороны - это правильно же все было, ибо надо ж было не просто там занудного меня послушать, а самолично убедиться. Чего я и всем остальным советую.

А про повесицца там... Люди ежедневно умирают - по разному-всякому. Ну и, наверное, что могем - мы можем сделать, а что не могем, то даже и при желании - не сделаешь. В конце концов, некоторым запрети страдать и мучиться - так они будут страдать и мучиться от самого запрета.

"Трудно с ним, понимаешь?" : ) Вот вам Unity и кажется, поди, бездушным серонирванщиком. Хотя уж кто-кто, а он-то как раз иной раз и напротив - мог бы и полехчи на поворотах сострадания-то быть : )

----------


## June

> в вас говорит "детский" же протест


 Безоценочность прёт из всех щелей)




> единственный тру-буддист - Гаутама


 Я читал кое-какие притчи, и, как мне кажется, уловил главную мысль: откажись от всего, собственности, работы и т.д., тебе нечего будет терять, и через это дело придёт к тебе долгожданное счастье. Да и сам Гуатама описан там как бомж-попрошайка, не имеющий ничего кроме простыни, в которую он завёрнут, и гордящийся своим положением. Мне иногда попадаются на глаза бомжи с гниющими ногами, от которых мочой воняет за километр. Не мой взгляд, они максимально близки к идеалу) А остальные, сидящие в тёплой комнате и тыкающие пальчиком в свой гаджет, действительно только притворяются, и крайне неубедительно.

----------


## culexus

> Безоценочность прёт из всех щелей)
> 
> 
> 
> Я читал кое-какие притчи, и, как мне кажется, уловил главную мысль: откажись от всего, собственности, работы и т.д., тебе нечего будет терять, и через это дело придёт к тебе долгожданное счастье. Да и сам Гуатама описан там как бомж-попрошайка, не имеющий ничего кроме простыни, в которую он завёрнут, и гордящийся своим положением. Мне иногда попадаются на глаза бомжи с гниющими ногами, от которых мочой воняет за километр. Не мой взгляд, они максимально близки к идеалу) А остальные, сидящие в тёплой комнате и тыкающие пальчиком в свой гаджет, действительно только притворяются, и крайне неубедительно.


 Я ж не будда какая совершенная. Я и написал - "мне кажется". И "мало ли кому что показалось". В общем-то всё это не столь и важно - всё равно же каждый своим путем пойдет. И на здоровьичко!

А ты-то чего возбудился, тоже тебе буддизм замешал или это личная неприязнь? : )

Не срамись, будь выше этого! Ты же такой лапочка!

----------


## N_Life

> Сомневаюсь, если не сказать больше, что *Unity* желает вас в буддизм обратить


 Что-то он таки хочет добиться от меня, чтобы я «осознала».




> А то что он и я ссылаемся на буддизм - так это оттого, что там есть логика.


 Что-то вообще не могу увидеть там логики. Сплошные противоречия. Высшая цель всего живого – достичь небытия. Так всё и так уйдёт в небытиё и без буддизма, не «достигая» своими усилиями никакой «нирваны». Просто кто-то успеет понаслаждаться природой и моментами радости в жизни и умрёт, а кто-то просидит всю жизнь в пещере в самоизнурении, без солнца, без радости, и тоже умрёт. Достичь своими усилиями состояния «ничего» и «пустоты», чтобы перестать крутиться в колесе вместе со всеми – так никто не знает наверняка, есть ли там это колесо или нет. Может, и нет никакого колеса, его существование недоказуемо - оттуда никто не возвращался. Поэтому никто не может быть уверен, что если он уже «не чувствует» себя существующим, значит, он вырвался откуда-то, «освободился». Здесь он это всё-равно не проверит. Вдруг он умрёт и обнаружит, что ни фига он не «освободился» и ему теперь опять надо в камень. Или обнаружит, что колеса никакого не было. Или вообще ничего не обнаружит, потому что его вообще не будет больше.




> Да, знаешь, с ним же похожая история была как и с тобой : )) Его торкнуло волной любви - и он окрыленный тут был, на что я ему заметил, что это прекрасно, но ведь не навечно...


 Я такие «волны» тоже уже проходила по жизни. И не раз. И видела, что чем заканчивается. И анализировала эти ситуации, и делала выводы.
Просто мне сейчас видится совсем другое объяснение «волн» - почему, как говорит Юнити, радость в мире сменяется страданием и счастье несчастьем. Просто он выбрал способ «вырваться» из этих «волн» - перестать быть и чувствовать. Но и это иллюзия. Я не верю, что он сейчас абсолютно нечувствителен к боли, болезням. И к тому же, он знает, что тоже умрёт, как и все другие (не важно, воспринимает ли он жизнь не так, как все, или так, как все, чувствует ли он что-то или не чувствует), поэтому он такой же «несвободный» от смерти, как и все другие. Что бы там ни постиг Будда, он тоже умер, чем доказал, что он такой же, как все, и «волны» кидают его, как и всех остальных - жизнь так же сменилась для него смертью. 

И вообще мне не близка логика буддизма и её идеал – полное уничтожение мира и самоуничтожение. Мой идеал – чтобы всё жило и наслаждалось жизнью.




> Вот вам Unity и кажется, поди, бездушным серонирванщиком.


 Да нет, он кажется мне «побитым жизнью» человеком (как и почти все люди), который нашёл для себя свой способ, как ему больше не сделают больно.

----------


## culexus

*Unity* вынужден избыть свой травмирующий опыт, и именно сострадание заставляет его вмешиваться в дела других людей - он хочет поделиться своим способом. Не знаю, насколько это правильно и уместно, но делает он это не со зла. Это та самая накопленная карма - причины и следствия - которые приходится всем проживать, и как знание теории езды на велосипеде не делает из вас еще велосипедиста, так и знание из буддизма не устраняют необходимости лично прожить : )

Что же касается логики буддизма... вы ведь говорите о каком-то своем буддизме : ) Я же позволю себе несколько ремарок.

Во-первых, путь буддизма - это срединный путь. Сидхартха Гаутама был принцем, и содержался в достатке и максимальном удовольствии, пока не произошли его встречи с изнанкой жизни в лице старика, больного и мертвеца. Это навело его живой ум на то,что всё это в принципе ждет и его, и отравит его существование в конце концов. Четвертым он встретил аскета, и, вдохновившись его спокойствием - решил достигнуть того же. Так начался его путь аскета.

Но, на этом пути, не смотря на то, что он продвинулся по легенде далее всех прочих, он чувствовал в себе слабость - но он искал не этого. Посему, вконец измучившись, он уселся под дерево и поклялся, что не сойдет с места, пока не познает истину. Ну, или умрет, что, в общем-то уже и не особо его страшило.

Вот там, под деревом он и понял то, что понял. В частности то, что оба направления - стремление к гедонизму, и стремление к аскетизму - непродуктивны, они заставляют человека напрягаться и страдать, нет в этом истинного спокойствия, а только лишь напряжение. Кстати, дуккха - это не страдание в виде боли там или иных неудобств - это как раз неудволетворенность, вечная неустойчивость и переменчивость, коя и является неизбежным аттрибутом Сансары. Как противоположность этому - есть в буддизме Нирвана - это не ничто, для ничто есть иной термин - Шуньята, и он связан с другим осознанным буддой феноменом - той самой бессамостностью всего ввиду того, что всё в Сансаре взаимосвязано, и провести границы, выделить "отдельные" объекты можно лишь условно, а неделимая среда - как раз таки безаттрибутивна, и в таком случае - она как бы и не существует для мира сансары - это и есть Ничто-Шуньята.

Собственно поняв то, что он сам - будда - есть всего лишь системный эффект взаимосвязей, он осознал, что не нужно себе морочить голову ни удовольствиями, ни самоистязанием, путь будды - пусть срединный. И вот именно поэтому я сказал, что это весьма похоже на то, что говорила ты, *N_Life* - в буддизме не может быть призывов к каким-то крайностям - это признано родоначальник учения контрпродуктивным. Как раз таки фокус в том, чтобы научиться жить в спокойствии посреди неспокойствия.

Юнити, как и те побасенки, которые я слышу от вас в качестве буддийских постулатов - никак не пишутся в эту картину, и это что угодно, но не буддизм : )

Что же касается уничтожения мира... так как срединным путь уравновешивает человека, он становится менее вовлечен в суету, этот процесс постепенно приводит к затуханию типично человеческих острых психических реакций - это - Затухание - и есть Нирвана. Такое состояние по заявлениям буддистов не передаваемо в виду невозможности аналогий ни с каким доступным при соединенности с сансарой опытом, а вне сансары - вы не существуете для сансарного мира. Так как сам я никакой не просветленный, то лишь пишу об этом. В общем-то и просветление - не есть смерть, а лишь предсостояние, когда ваша психика больше не вязнет в сансарическом опыте, а становится много более подвижна, ну а типа маханирвана - это уже когда будда покидает вовсе сферу Сансары, полностью избыв кармические связи и не порождая новых.

Вот как-то так. В общем-то там можно рассказывать еще и еще, но как вы должно быть видите - буддизм не совсем то, что вы о нем думали.

Что-то, конечно, и я приврал тут : ) Но, как в той Трипитаке, я лишь повторю: так я услышал : )

----------


## N_Life

> Я читал кое-какие притчи, и, как мне кажется, уловил главную мысль: откажись от всего, собственности, работы и т.д., тебе нечего будет терять, и через это дело придёт к тебе долгожданное счастье.


 Кстати, интересная мысль. Вы напомнили мне о монахах-аскетах (как православных, так и католических). Полное отрешение от всего и нищенствование, даже юродствование (чем не буддийское «отрешение от разума»?). Вроде выглядит «духовно», люди становятся «святыми», «свободными от мира». А когда оформилась инквизиция в католицизме и в православии, там именно монахи стали основными садистами и карателями. Причём их жестокости и отсутствию совести поражались даже обычные люди, не замороченные религией. Пока они думали, что через аскетизм и какие-то практики «освобождаются» от «всего человеческого» и достигают «блаженства», на самом деле они опускались на самое дно человеческих «пороков».

«Отрешение» от всего «человеческого» есть и у Свидетелей Иеговы («работа – мирское, её нужно оставить», «семья – это чужие, они тебе никто», «люди вокруг – все твои враги, «водимые дьяволом», и так и ищут тебя сбить с самого истинного пути»; собственность желательно всю отдать Свидетелям Иеговы, так как и она «принадлежит Иегове»  :Smile:  ; и, конечно же, откажись «от самого себя» и «своего разума», потому что «за тебя теперь будут думать свыше, а ты принимай и не смей допускать сомнений»). Примерно то же самое в любой религии, секте, где-то больше, где-то меньше, но есть везде. 

У меня тоже такое было: и «моя мать мне больше не мать, а просто человек», и «муж мне больше не муж, и я должна быть «свободна от него внутренне», и «у меня ничего нет, это всё не моё», и вообще я «уже не здесь», и «я – это уже я», я даже себя другим именем начала называть, и «жизнь мне больше не нужна, я должна умереть, чтобы потом «переродиться»». Мы с мужем и ещё одной подругой из той же секты даже дружно ждали «клинической смерти» и звонили друг другу и спрашивали, насколько ты там уже мёртв и что в тебе ещё умерло или «отмерло». Да, на какое-то время у тебя действительно что-то похожее на «долгожданное счастье» и иллюзия «свободы от всего» и сильной близости чего-то потустороннего. Но рано или поздно какая-то ситуация обязательно «стукнет по голове» и приведёт в чувства. И ты видишь, что ничего «человеческое» по факту у тебя не «умерло», только обострилось; лучше ты не стал, «святее» тоже не стал (наоборот появилась холодность, жестокость и бесчувственность, какой не было раньше); не «вырос духовно», а наоборот деградировал, и теперь надо начинать думать «с нуля»; сделал больно близким и вынужден теперь перед всеми извиняться; отдал кому-то часть имущества (а некоторые всё отдают и даже больше, чем имели, потому что ещё и взяли в кредит), а оно теперь тебе, оказывается, нужно для жизни. А к жизни-то теперь возвращаться не так-то просто после «умирания». Помню, даже сам выход на улицу из «затворничества в квартире» причинял боль, потому что вокруг всё живое, вокруг запах весеннего утра – и уже от одного этого запаха жизни болит душа, атмосфера «смерти» и «небытия» стала гораздо привычнее. Отрешался от жизни – теперь пытаешься у обычных людей «учиться жить» (что у них получается само собой, и они даже не задумываются, как это у них получается). Отрешался от родных – некоторые теряют семьи или родных навсегда и уже «нечего восстановить» (как моя родная сестра отказалась от родителей без объяснений на долгие годы, чем нанесла им тяжёлую травму, а потом узнала уже по факту, что папа умер, и плакала, что потеряла его и уже не сможет сказать ему «прости»). Отрешался от людей вокруг – теперь вообще не знаешь, кто такие люди и как с ними вообще иметь дело, любой контакт с ними приносит боль (тяжёлая пост-религиозная социопатия). Понятное дело, что на работах тоже не можешь работать, потому что нахождение среди людей превращается в невыносимую пытку, приходится выбирать «удалённые» работы подальше от людей (моя подружка, с которой мы «вместе умирали», до сих пор не может нигде работать, хотя столько лет прошло, вынуждена сидеть на шее у мамы и у сына). Отрешался от себя – потом уже не знаешь, кто ты, и болезненно воспринимаешь каждое слово, что о тебе говорят, всё на личный счёт, тебе кажется, что о тебе все думают что-то ужасное, хотя ты вроде ещё ничего такого не сделал. 

Короче, возвращение в реальность после всех этих «отрешений» и «отказываний» от всего, что только можно, намного болезненнее, чем было ДО попыток «освободиться от реальности». Далеко не все в реальность возвращаются, некоторые остаются там «жить иллюзиями и дальше», лишь бы вот так вот не «прозревать», некоторые выходят в окно или ещё куда, а остальные «возвращаются», кто как может. Вобщем, весь этот буддистский путь к «освобождению» реально ни к чему хорошему не приводит. Это всё красивые слова и пустые обещания, человек становится ещё более не свободен.

----------


## White_Gargouil

N_Life, насколько я понял, Вы предполагаете наличие некоего гармоничного существования после смерти, притом сама смерть понимается как временное и не слишком значительное явление само по себе. В таком случае разве не спадают преграды для собственной незначительной погибели? Что побуждает Вас терпеть несовершенную досмертную жизнь, предпочитая ее совершенной жизни послесмертной? Если "там"- любят и ждут, чего ждать "здесь", перебиваясь лишь мгновениями счастья вместо бесконечности счастья? Существует какая-то сокрытая причина обязательного "прожития" отмеренных лет в этом "больном" месте? Человеческое ожидание и терпение всяческой боли как-то необходимо Творцу?
Не с целью критики вопрошаю, но из банальнейшего любопытства к Вашей мировоззренческой системе. И конечно же, исправьте меня, если я что-то понял не так.

----------


## jozh

Могу ошибаться, но сейчас мне видится, что возможен только один вариант посмертного "суда". Предельная реальность, которая в зависимости от итогового состояния человека, может стать для него раем или адом.

----------


## culexus

Опять же, возвращаясь к аналогии с велосипедами, всё это выглядит как то, что вас кто-то пытался убедить ездить на велосипеде с квадратными колесами, без руля и с колом вместо сидушки - и теперь для вас это и есть езда на велосипеде : ) Однако же, обычный велик - весьма обычный и рациональный предмет и не более. Вся наверченная истерия - типична для западного достигаторства, в то время как восток как говорил о гармонии и развивал эти идеи, так и по ныне во многом придерживается таких воззрений. Тот же даосизм, с его символом Инь-Ян, символизирует взаимпроникновение "черного" и "белого", и в голову даосисту не придет противопоставлять эти два начала, они составляют нормальный баланс, и смысл не в противопоставлении, но единстве - этакая ранняя диалектика : )

Впрочем, я написал свои замечания, ибо представления ваши не соответствуют фактическому учению будды, а вовсе не для того, чтобы вы его приняли, да и, как я уже писал неоднократно - совершенно глупо чинить то, что не поломалось. А как я понимаю - вам и без буддизма нормально живется. Ну и фиг с ним, с этим буддизмом : ) Каждому - да быть своё : ) И пусть никто потом не обижается : )

----------


## N_Life

> *Unity* вынужден избыть свой травмирующий опыт, и именно сострадание заставляет его вмешиваться в дела других людей


 Травмируя меня, например. Именно сострадание к людям заставляет и всех сектантов (а большинство из них тоже пришли в религию не «от хорошей жизни», а после травм) «вмешиваться в дела других». Только вот ведь в чём проблема: они искренне думают, что они «помогают» человеку и не видят, что по факту наносят человеку ещё большую травму. 
Не знаю, мне по факту после общения с вами двумя захотелось повеситься… Может, это и есть та цель, которой вы добиваетесь… в шуньяту ли, в нирвану – да какая разница? По итогу-то вы всё-равно добиваетесь, чтоб человека вообще не было. Только вы предлагаете для этого «серединный путь», какая разница, каким путём человека убить? Главное, чтобы его больше не существовало. 
Надеюсь, Вы на меня не обиделись...

----------


## culexus

> Травмируя меня, например. Именно сострадание к людям заставляет и всех сектантов (а большинство из них тоже пришли в религию не «от хорошей жизни», а после травм) «вмешиваться в дела других». Только вот ведь в чём проблема: они искренне думают, что они «помогают» человеку и не видят, что по факту наносят человеку ещё большую травму. 
> Не знаю, мне по факту после общения с вами двумя захотелось повеситься… Может, это и есть та цель, которой вы добиваетесь… в шуньяту ли, в нирвану – да какая разница? По итогу-то вы всё-равно добиваетесь, чтоб человека вообще не было. Только вы предлагаете для этого «серединный путь», какая разница, каким путём человека убить? Главное, чтобы его больше не существовало. 
> Надеюсь, Вы на меня не обиделись...


 Обиделся, конечно! Очень!!! Теперь я вот повесюсь, а виновата - ТЫЫЫЫЫЫЫ! Вот до чего ты меня довела!!! Как тебе такое, Илон N Маск?

----------


## culexus

> Я Unity уже много раз говорил, что его сострадание и метод доведут его пациєнтов до самоубийства гораздо бьістрее. Но он не слушает, и продолжает "помагать".  Ну а culexus помагает "помагать".


 Ты убиваешь меня! Противный!!! Какой же ты жестокий!

----------


## Ваня :)

Я Unity уже много раз говорил, что его сострадание и метод доведут его пациєнтов до самоубийства гораздо бьістрее. Но он не слушает, и продолжает "помагать".  :Smile:  Ну а culexus помагает "помагать".  :Smile:

----------


## culexus

Как всегда - хотел скрыть свои злые намерения, а, Ваня?! Довел человека, обидел - и в кусты? Некрасиво-то как, стыдобище! Или что - мы с Юнитей не люди, нас можно всяко обругивать жестоко?

Ты еще меня и в дневнике своем припечатал - я проплакал полдня из-за этого!

Совесть есть у тебя? Так ранить людей, походя... А еще хорошим человеком себя считаешь, поди. Ну, конечно - это ж мы тут с Юнити злодеи, нас не жалко; вам волю дай - так распнете и хороводы под баян начнете водить на разрыв..

----------


## N_Life

*culexus*, честно, ребята, гораздо честнее сказать человеку сразу, без окольных путей и без запутанных фраз, что его существование - это ошибка и что он должен эту ошибку "прекратить", как-то так. Вот Юнити говорил, что разум и личность - это ложное и надо "не быть". Господи, ну неужели так сложно сказать человеку прямо, без длинных постов и "мозговзламывающих фраз", что пойди "избавь мир от своего существования", а я подскажу тебе способ: "сядь, отрешись, растворись и пойми, что тебя нет". Так было бы честнее. Блин, на кладбище реально никто не разберёт, кто "отрешился", а кто "в окно вышел", у кого на могилке "статуэтка будды" стоит, а у кого - православный крест стоит. Итог один - религия достигла своей цели: украла, убила и погубила. Всё, больше у неё целей нету.
Мне всё-равно, принцем был Будда, кого он увидел, под деревом ли у него началось, что и как он постиг. Какая разница, если люди шли в монахи, думали "достигнут вырывания из колеса страданий", достигнут "состояния будды", а потом самосжигались или их находили... Вы скажете: это единичные случаи, и Будда с учением тут ни при чём. Дак в любой религии говорят так же! Религии всегда "ни при чём" и их "не так поняли". 
У СИ просто катастрофический уровень самоубийств, вешаются даже руководящие сотрудники прямо в штаб-квартире в Бруклине. А "церковь" СИ ни при чём, она учит, что "самоубийство - это плохо". Да, внешне учит, а на деле что? 
Будду тоже спрашивали, что он думает о самоубийстве. "Самоубийство - это неправильно", а чего ж твои монахи кончают с собой, а ты это ещё и описываешь в своих текстах? Господи, неуж-то так трудно раззуть глаза и посмотреть, что это можешь быть ты виноват и твои учения. Столько последователей не могут "не так понять" тебя.
Мне это же самое до боли напоминает случай с кальвинистами (опять буддизм напоминает кальвизм): когда у них "великое пробуждение" было, и лидер (Эдвардс), сидел и держал за руку девушку, которая наивно пришла туда, потому что "искала Бога".
Но ей стало плохо после "служений", она стала отказываться от еды, ничего не понимать, что с ней происходит, не хотеть жить, из неё просто уходила жизнь. А он сидел возле её кровати, держал за руку (без капли сострадания), и ему было интересно наблюдать, как человека "поглощает бог".
И Эдвардс, конечно же, был "ни при чём". И его учение было "ни при чём", он ведь "к Богу призывал", они, видимо, не так поняли или "не доросли до понимания". А люди с его служений убегали и перерезали себе горла, дети кричали по ночам, не могли спать, так страшно им было после его "проповедей".
В любой религии есть такой тонкий, завуалированный метод убийства (а чаще массового поражения), который вообще не видно.
Тебе вроде доносят "истинный путь", помогают тебе "освободиться от страданий", "понять, как правильно и как тебе будет лучше", а тебя что-то разрушает и убивает от этих слов. Вот что-то, стоящее за этими благими словами, тебя сильно ненавидит и хочет твоей смерти, твоего "небытия". И ты в любой момент можешь не выдержать и поддаться этому "заряду" в словах. Потому что он очень сильный.
А говорящий "ни при чём", и говорил он "не об этом", его просто "не так поняли".
Те буддийские монахи, которые сожгли себя, наиболее "правильно" поняли то, что "сказал" будда, саму суть буддизма. Небытиё - это смерть, как ты это не переформулируй.
Те католические и православные священники, которые покончили с собой, наиболее правильно поняли "суть" той религии, которой служили. 
Всё остальное - акафисты, кадила, молитвословы (или статуэтки будды, позы лотоса, медитации и обривание налысо) - это всё лишь антураж, как "красиво обставить" убийство человека, чтобы ему было "приятно", "не страшно" и "обоснованно" умирать.

----------


## N_Life

> Ну, конечно - это ж мы тут с Юнити злодеи, нас не жалко; .


 Вы очень хорошие. Вы просто взяли в руки "оружие" и думаете, что делаете людям операцию. Я просто пытаюсь вам сказать, что это не скальпель...

----------


## culexus

Да что мелочиться, *N_Life* - сама жизнь оканчивается смертью... Ну, вы меня поняли.. Кто как не жизнь виновата в смерти!!!

----------


## culexus

> Вы очень хорошие. Вы просто взяли в руки "оружие" и думаете, что делаете людям операцию. Я просто пытаюсь вам сказать, что это не скальпель...


 Скальпеля нет, Нео.

----------


## June

> отдал кому-то часть имущества (а некоторые всё отдают и даже больше, чем имели, потому что ещё и взяли в кредит)


 Ну вот, сами всё понимаете. Вы продемонстрировали уязвимость, и у местных сектантов закономерно потекли слюни. Из Unity, как обычно, потоки психотического бреда, culexus запутался в своём вранье, то ли он буддист, то ли не буддист, сам уже не разберёт) Но я всё-таки надеюсь на ваш иммунитет и на то, что второй раз на ту же удочку вы не попадёте.

----------


## culexus

> Ну вот, сами всё понимаете. Вы продемонстрировали уязвимость, и у местных сектантов закономерно потекли слюни. Из Unity, как обычно, потоки психотического бреда, culexus запутался в своём вранье, то ли он буддист, то ли не буддист, сам уже не разберёт) Но я всё-таки надеюсь на ваш иммунитет и на то, что второй раз на ту же удочку вы не попадёте.


 Оп-па, это сектант-эволюционист что ли голос подал? Надеюсь никто на эту бредятину не поведется!!!!

----------


## N_Life

> N_Life, насколько я понял, Вы предполагаете наличие некоего гармоничного существования после смерти,


 На сегодняшний день да, предполагаю.




> В таком случае разве не спадают преграды для собственной незначительной погибели? Что побуждает Вас терпеть несовершенную досмертную жизнь, предпочитая ее совершенной жизни послесмертной? Если "там"- любят и ждут, чего ждать "здесь", перебиваясь лишь мгновениями счастья вместо бесконечности счастья?


 Ну… а если у тебя такое ощущение, что это «там» для тебя уже наступило здесь?... Пусть пока не снаружи, а только внутри. Тогда смерть или не смерть – это уже ничего не меняет.





> Существует какая-то сокрытая причина обязательного "прожития" отмеренных лет в этом "больном" месте?


 Пока ещё не знаю. Может, моё нахождение в «больном» мире делает жизнь моего мужа, к примеру, лучше и легче (он тоже после секты, намного дольше там был, чем я, и поэтому вообще не приспособлен пока работать, имеет возможность просто жить и постепенно восстанавливаться, пока я зарабатываю на нас двоих)? Может, моей подруге, легче будет «домотать срок» в этом мире, если я буду здесь и буду ей звонить, когда чувствую, что ей плохо (она тоже до сих пор не восстановилась после секты)? Может, моей знакомой я нужна, чтобы помочь ей деньгами на операцию, она выздоровеет, и ей будет легче жить? Может, моей сестре нужна будет поддержка (она ещё в религии, и её ещё осаждают мысли о самоубийстве)? Может, она до сих пор ещё ничего не сделала с собой просто потому, что я ей часто пишу и говорю, что я её люблю? Может, какой-то собаке будет легче жить, если я буду видеть её возле супермаркета и каждый раз кормить? Можно ли это назвать смыслом моего существования в этом «больном» мире? Я пока вижу в этом смысл…




> Человеческое ожидание и терпение всяческой боли как-то необходимо Творцу?


 Если бы у меня были дети, и я их по-настоящему любила, необходимо бы мне было, чтобы они терпели боль? Думаю, нет. Думаю, мне бы было самой больно, если бы было больно им. 
А почему приходится ждать и терпеть боль? Не знаю. Почему приходится терпеть кошмарный сон, от которого ты не можешь проснуться? Наверное, надо просто подождать до утра…

----------


## N_Life

> Могу ошибаться, но сейчас мне видится, что возможен только один вариант посмертного "суда". Предельная реальность, которая в зависимости от итогового состояния человека, может стать для него раем или адом.


 Я тоже думаю про реальность. Всё-равно в этом мире не получается полностью ощутить реальность. Всё-равно что-то не даёт полностью её понять, осознать, "проснуться" что ли.
Мне кажется, я уже знаю, что такое "ад"... Что такое "рай" - пока нет, только смутные ощущения и догадки.
А "вечная жарка", какую придумала религия, мне кажется, существует только в самой религии, чтобы периодически "поджаривать" людям пятки, чтобы они боялись покинуть религию.

----------


## Unity

> Я смотрю, Вы в рамках Вашего религиозного представления зажаты между Сциллой и Харибдой, у Вас только две альтернативы. С одной стороны – жизнь в агонии и боли, а с другой стороны – жизнь в пустоте, серости и «несуществовании». И из «двух зол» Вы выбрали меньшее для себя.


 Что Вы, мои "представления" "О жизни" вообще мало связаны с "религией". 
Скорее, стою на позициях философии механицизма. В её парадигме каждый человек - это гормональный робот, собранный из атомов, молекул, словно бы сложнейший механизм часов. В ключе неё, наше уникальное "сознание" - этакий "побочный эффект" бытия сложнейшей машины тела, непрестанно, в каждое мгновение, тратящей энергию. Вынужденную завсегда искать всё новые джоули, горючее и "стройматериал", поглощая плоть прочих организмов. Генетически запрограммированную завсегда "сражаться за существование", пытаться сохранять гомеостаз во враждебной/переменчивой окружающей среде, как-то реагируя на раздражители (внутри и вовне). Так, как повелевает немалый "пакет" условных рефлексов/программа, кои мы зовём своим "воспитанием", своим кредо, "личностью". 
В ключе сего, каждое наше движение (плоти, мысли, языка) всегда продиктовано болью ну и дискомфортом: голод, жажда, затёкшие члены, мечты ("О иной реальности", нежели доступная), мечты "О партнёре", спаривании, размножении и тому подобном.
Ни один наш стимул не есть "позитивным". Каждое наше шевеление - это всегда бегство от страданий - психики, завсегда бегущей словно белка в колесе. И любое наше состояние (в настоящий миг) - в скорости изменится. В сторону пресыщенности и разочарования, "передозировки", отвращенья, боли (если игнорировать ранние "звоночки").

И ни Вы, ни я, ни кто-либо из здешних - ничего не "выбирал", стоит полагать. Каждый - лишь "последствие" игры мироздания. 
Понимая это, лучшее, что можно сделать - это попытаться свести к минимуму все свои терзания, спокойно дождавшись "казни" ото старости, ранишних заболеваний или же ненастных случаев.
Собственно, к чему независимо пришли Вы сами, своими стезями.



> Я же не выбираю ни то, и ни другое, потому что у меня есть ещё третий вариант. Я доживу эту жизнь (она не так длинна, как кажется, по сравнению с вечностью), пусть иногда и с болью, но иногда и с большой радостью (сейчас я даже рада чувствовать боль, потому что она даёт мне почувствовать, что я ЖИВАЯ; Вы даже не представляете, как это важно для меня как для человека, который столько лет прожил мёртвым, с резиновыми чувствами и искусственным восприятием себя и мира, как я ещё недавно завидовала обычным людям, не отравленным религией, которые просто ЖИВУТ - ЧУВСТВУЮТ боль, страдание, сострадание, душу другого человека, радость, любовь и все другие чувства). Так вот, я доживу эту жизнь, прочувствую её сполна, а потом, когда она закончится, боли, страданий, агоний, серости и пустоты, которые отравляют живым существам жизнь в этом мире, больше не будет никогда. Будет настоящая жизнь – такая, какая она была задумана изначально – совершенная, красочная, без боли, без болезней, без тоски, без серости, без смерти. Те отголоски совершенного мира, которым мир был изначально и которым он будет в конце, я вижу сейчас везде вокруг себя и в себе. И мне этого достаточно видеть, чтобы дотерпеть эти нелепые серые краски, боль и всё чуждое и временное, которое пока ещё портит и отравляет ту совершенную картину, которую я буду наблюдать вечно после того, как закончу быть здесь. Просто совершенный мир заболел. Смертельным заболеванием. Но тот умнейший разум и то добрейшее сердце, из которого вышел этот совершенный мир, уж конечно же знает, как вылечить свой любимый шедевр и вернуть его в совершенное, живое состояние. Просто надо немножко подождать. Смерть закончится, закончится с ней и всё остальное, что она с собой принесла, останется только жизнь. А жизнь никогда не закончится, потому что она просто есть, её не может не быть.


 Относительно же этого, при всём уважении...
Что мы можем Знать относительно того, что же происходит после выключения двигателя-сердца?
Знание отсутствует, есть одно неведенье ну и амнезия. И есть масса домыслов, гипотез. Мы, как смертный вид, безмерно страшимся этого "пробела" в знаниях, вакуума, неизвестности, посему пытаемся "восполнить" отсутствующее своими проекциями, манифестами своих пожеланий, своими теориями. Экая заплатка на ментальной ране.
Но это не "правда". Это снова вера, нечто с области именно религий.
N.B. Я не "нападаю", не пытаюсь как-либо расшатывать Ваши убеждения. Просто восхищает данный аспект поведения.



> Раньше мне было непросто «ждать». Хотелось дёргаться в ту или иную сторону и искать из болеющего, мучающего меня мира выходы или способы «спрятать голову в песок». Так было, пока была религия и вопросы. Сейчас у меня нет религии – и нет вопросов и дёрганий. Я просто начала видеть то, чего не видела раньше. Я просто начала чувствовать к себе ЛЮБОВЬ. Вот понимайте, как хотите. Просто постоянное ощущение, что тебя ЛЮБЯТ так, как ты даже представить себе не можешь. В том, как на меня сегодня светит солнце, я чувствую любовь к себе. В том, как для меня сегодня расцвёл цветок, как он пахнет, как мне это нравится. В том, как на меня упала капля дождя, как на меня посмотрела моя кошка, в том, как красиво сегодня небо над головой и как сегодня по-особенному пахнет вечер. Я вижу любовь буквально во всём сейчас – и любовь, которая в это всё была заложена, и любовь, которая направлена конкретно ко мне через всё тем, кто это всё сделал живым. Меня сейчас буквально на каждом шагу сопровождает эта любовь. Мне даже всё-равно сейчас, если мне предстоит ещё болеть, страдать, терять людей, пока я ещё здесь в ожидании совершенно мира, но те смутные отголоски, что я чувствую от того, что мне предстоит, когда мир выздоровеет, делают всё остальное временным и по сути неважным. У меня совсем недавно умерла мама (её убила религия), но для меня это не стало трагедий и глобальной потерей смысла жизни. Я даже ни разу не плакала из-за этого, потому что я просто ЧУВСТВОВАЛА, к какой любви она ушла и как там сильно её будут любить. Я даже не чувствую потери, потому что смерть временна (любой страшный сон когда-нибудь заканчивается), и я конечно же, буду с ней всегда в мире, где нас сильно любят, просто надо временно подождать. Моменты боли и страдания сейчас дают даже ещё острее и сильнее почувствуют эту глобальную, тотальную и бесконечную любовь, которая всегда со мной и которая в такие моменты ещё ближе и роднее.


 Разве Вы не замечаете, что абзацем выше Вы уже таки... нашли себе "выход" ну и "способ спрятать главу во песок". Создав себе Миф и в него уверовав: что "пройдёт всё зло", ну и нет нужды бороться со несправедливостью, стоит просто созерцать ну и дожидаться смерти (в качестве амнистии) и будет "помилование", свобода и "рай".
Но откуда растут ноги у этой идеи?
Сладкое самовнушение, радующее разум? В чём же его базис? Кои доказательства? Разве эта вера в ванильный исход чем-то отличается ото априорной православной веры, или католической, или ото веры в Несси, НЛО иль снежного человека?
N.B. Нет, не говорю, что замена грустных мыслей радужными мыслями - это как-то "плохо". Попросту пытаюсь обратить внимание на сей парадокс. Разум - словно маятник. Предаваясь одному вектору мышления, пока в клетках мозга ещё полон запас нейромедиаторов, человек, рано или поздно, таки изменяет вектор размышлений к прямо противоположному. Этот виток может занимать часы, или дни, или даже месяцы, но се неизбежно. Смакуя идеи о розовом мире, преисполненном любовью, разве Вам не страшно после вновь столкнуться с фактами?



> Я начинаю понимать, что такое ЖИЗНЬ. Я никогда раньше этого не знала. Вы говорили, что есть только одно настоящее, Вы правы. Настоящая только жизнь, а смерть (болезни, страдания, боль, небытиё, пустота, серость, разрушение) временны. Они никогда не задумывались в умнейшем разуме и добрейшем сердце – поэтому они временны и их не будет.


 Те, кто отрицает факты, вынужден страдать.
Зло, иносказательно, тот материал, с коего и состоит действительность, всяческий нейронный импульс в нашем организме. Боль - часть нашей системы самоуправления, базовой, фундаментальной.
И Вы от неё устали, и Вам хочется считать, будто это кончится однажды, хотя всю предшествующую земную историю всегда проливалась кровь и люди терзались...
Кто-то задумал сей мир именно таким. Таким, не иным. Но Вам хочется поверить в сказку, фентези, мираж - будто бы живая машина вдруг может быть "освобождена" от своих программ, от своей конструкции и своей структуры, что предопределяют ощущенье хронической муки всё наше существование (из-за тысячей причин).
Как же "добрый Бог" позволяет со времён Каина & Авеля миллионы убийств, изнасилований, грабежей и войн, каждый сущий день, всю земную историю? Как он позволяет голод, торговлю людьми, детскую проституцию, разрушение нашей экологии?..
Разве Вы не замечаете?..
Нету "бога" здесь, кроме нас самих. Ну и воля, что реализуется нашими умами, нашими сердцами, нашими руками... каждый выпуск теленовостей говорит об этом. Войны, коррумпированные олигархические режимы, нищие народы, преступления и беззаконие.
Где в этом "любовь" и "великий разум"?
Просто лысые бесхвостые приматы делят доступный ресурс ну и территорию - много тысяч лет. Человек, альфа-обезьяна, вверху над толпой, с пальцем на красной кнопке ядерного чемоданчика - вот и весь "всевышний". Тысячи бета-обезьян, кои без конца присваивают плоды от труда собственных собратьев ради праздной и роскошной жизни - это и есть церковь, элита, сливки иерархии.

----------


## Unity

Гамма-обезьны, мучающиеся у подножья пирамиды социума, едва выживающие, коих миллиарды - это и есть мир премудрого Архитектора Вселенной... Глобальный концлагерь.
Ужас пред этой картиной многих повергает в шок, психика инкапсулируется в ванильный мирок, вымышленный, рукотворный. Только бы не видеть этого инферно.
С тихого согласия множества людей, кои "просто терпят", мир-антиутопия уже множество веков "просто" остаётся прежним. 
Нет, не осуждают выбор. Обращаю внимание на этот феномен, Вы мне помогли его рассмотрить. 
Большое Спасибо. 



> У каждого человека своя жизнь. Если Вы верите так, как Вы считаете самым правильным, верьте. Но я тут причём? Я считаю так, как мне кажется самым правильным и самым убедительным. Это моя жизнь, и я сама отвечаю за то, на чём я её буду основывать. Вы за мою жизнь не в ответе, у Вас своя есть. Что Вам не даёт "отпустить" человека жить так, как он хочет жить? Что Вас вынуждает меня "вербовать"? Если в Вашем миропредставлении "серая масса" живёт неправильно и не стремится к тому уровню, которого достигли Вы, Вам то что до них? А может, их так устраивает жить?


 Вера - сложный ну и длительный ментальный процесс - проекций "желанного" вопреки наличествующему. Не считаю правильным утруждать себя подобными играми. 
Вы - привлекли внимание именно по той причине, что... в Вас крепка вера. 
Было подлинно бесценным Ваши изучать слова и идеи. Ещё раз - спасибо. 
Вы вполне свободны - думать, верить, дейсвовать, как заблагорассудится. 
Мне не нужно в чём-то убеждать иных. Я - такая же серая масса, с меня не спадёт корона такое признать. Уровень у всех один, вопрос только в том, пользуется ли индивидуум собственным сознанием, или же оно пользуется им? 
Что мне интересно в Вас: Вас _действительно_ устраивает то, что происходит во Вашей душе? Разве Вы не понимаете, что смещение ума в сторону светлых идей, чувств и состояний, рано или поздно, сменится противоположными? Как уже случалось не раз.
Разве не устали Вы от этих "качаний", от этой причинности?



> Лезут в петлю... Почему Вы считаете, что Ваша философия "вылечит" от тяги лезть в петлю и "спасёт" жизнь? Вы же сами говорите, что есть лишь небытиё. Поэтому повесятся люди или примут Вашу позицию и растворятся "в нирване", всё-равно в итоге "небытие". Вы предлагаете просто заменить одно небытиё другим небытиём. Если бы Ваше мировоззрение предлагало "жизнь, и жизнь с избытком", тогда бы ещё был смысл предлагать его в качестве альтернативы.


 Моя философия - это "выбросить все философии" и жить настоящим. Даже без раздумий, "внутреннего монолога", даже без суждений, без интерпретаций. Быть просто... сознанием, зрителем и наблюдателем. 
Почему мне мыслится, что это разумно и это работает? Несколько людей прошли параллельно в точности такой же путь - и сумели выжить, отойдя от края саморазрушения. 
Да, "небытие" и пустота - истая природа каждого из нас. Дабы сбежать от неё, себя "ощутив живыми", множественные души измыслили Эго ну и Личность. Расщепили один только мир на пары полюсов ("плохого"/"хорошего", "друзей и врагов", "дьяволов/богов", "мужское и женское"). Человеческий мир - мир противоположностей, кои завсегда динамически сменяются, порождая боль, порождая призрачную радость. 
Те же, кто пресытился подобными играми, себя "растворяет" и уничтожает. Ментально - ну а после смерть завершит процесс. Все эти метаморфозы устраняют боль - равно как и радость, всяческие крайности. 
Ну а "жизнь в избытке" - неразрывно связана и с болью. В избытке. И Вы это пробовали. 
Есть ли в этом смысл? Кошмарно страдать - ради редких "проблесков"? 
Не лучше Штиль, вечный, нерушимый, непоколебимый? Покой мертвеца. 
Это лучше всяческих мучений и мытарств в погоне за "счастьем". Тем хотя бы, что уже не больно. Вообще никак. 



> Вы говорите, что "буддийские / тибетские монахи" "правы". Почему тогда среди них тоже самоубийства? Почему даже в их "священных текстах" со слов самого Будды («Годхика-сутту», к примеру) описано самоубийство монаха? Мы все что, не знаем случаев самосожжений "просветленных" монахов? Мы что, не знаем, буддистов самураев с их харакири? А синтоисты камикадзе? Там же полно суицидников.
> Вы знаете точно, как умерли известнейшие из "просветленных"? Будда? Ошо? До сих пор точно не установлено, но по некоторым описаниям, очень похоже на техническое самоубийство.
> Разница между людьми, которые "лезут в петлю", и между "пробуждёнными", которых Вы представляете, только в способе.


 Как и в случае с "мирянами", каждый эпизод саморазрушения - целая история. Сжигали себя монахи, выступающие против окупации Тибета Китаем. Сеппуку было способом "сохранить лицо" и уйти достойно в ситуации, что не предполагала неких хэппи-эндов. Камикадзе защилали родину - равно как наши герои, что "грудью на амбразуру". 
Всё же, это стоит отличать от самоубийства в боли и отчаяньи, когда люди попросту не видят никакого выхода. 
Монахи и воины - учились умирать всю жизнь. Кульминация для них не была чем-то удивительным, страшным, экстраординарным. 
Ну а для людей в областных психиатрических больницах нашего СНГ - это всегда Драма. 
В этом всё различие. 



> В инете есть статья инструктора йоги, где описан её диалог с парнем-йогом (вот этот парень наиболее точно понял суть того, что он делает):
> - Вот что для тебя - йога? Что тебя привлекает в ней?
> - Небытие.
> - А почему тогда не сразу - головой в окно?
> - Страшно... В йоге это приходит постепенно.


 Подтверждаю это. 
Это многократно лучше колебаний между адом/раем, в коём завседа живёт большинство людей.
Никаких контрастов. Мертвенный покой.
Если бы страдающие наши евразийцы, сидя в надзорных палатах клиник для душевнобольных - с ремнями, фиксирующими на кровати, с перерезанными венами, с переломами от прыжков с высот, с сожжёной нервной системой после коих-то пилюль - от неразделённой любви, от проваленных ЭГЭ, от прочих причин - если б они знали, что есть Альтернатива - больше ничего не чувствовать - думаю, они выбрали бы Это. 
Не пилюли, не самообман, не самовнушение.
Эволюцию сознания, вследствие которой "личность" отмирает, игры прекращаются.

----------


## jozh

Вот, кстати, про реальность. Что могут увидеть наши глаза при взгляде на многомерный объект (например, в микромире или в космосе)? Трехмерную его составляющую ил вообще - хаос? А если этот многомерный объект находится не в линейно и не в однонаправленном течении времени? Может быть наша тоска по реальности обусловлена всего лишь ограничением наших средств восприятия? Фантастично выглядит предположение, но почему нет?

----------


## Ваня :)

Вот! Наконец-то. Дождался.  :Smile: 




> Относительно же этого, *при всём уважении...*


  :Smile: 

Простите. Больше постараюсь не флудить.

----------


## N_Life

> Да что мелочиться, *N_Life* - сама жизнь оканчивается смертью... Ну, вы меня поняли.. Кто как не жизнь виновата в смерти!!!


 Жизнь гусеницы оканчивается смертью, чтобы начать жить как бабочка. Ну Вы меня поняли.

----------


## N_Life

> Скальпеля нет, Нео.


 Тогда и Вас нет. Но я же Вас вижу.

----------


## White_Gargouil

N_Life, спасибо за ответ. 
Тоже считаю, что есть смысл не склоняться ко смерти хотя бы ради людей, которые тебя любят, для которых ты важен. Когда нет разницы - жить или умереть - выбор очевиден, конечно, в пользу жизни, ибо тут у не_одинокого человека есть как минимум один повод остаться.
Благодарю, что лишний раз напомнили мне об этой простой вещи.

----------


## N_Life

> Что мы можем Знать относительно того, что же происходит после выключения двигателя-сердца?
> Знание отсутствует, есть одно неведенье ну и амнезия. И есть масса домыслов, гипотез. Мы, как смертный вид, безмерно страшимся этого "пробела" в знаниях, вакуума, неизвестности, посему пытаемся "восполнить" отсутствующее своими проекциями, манифестами своих пожеланий, своими теориями. Экая заплатка на ментальной ране.


 Правильно, не знаем, поэтому и Ваша «заплатка» может оказаться неправильной. Поэтому я и не хочу навязывать Вам «свою теорию» восполнения «вакуума», потому что там всё может оказаться совсем по-другому. И не вижу смысла Вам мне предлагать «свою теорию», потому что она тоже может оказаться неправильной. Честнее будет просто признать, что мы не знаем, что будет, когда сердце перестанет биться. 




> Смакуя идеи о розовом мире, преисполненном любовью, разве Вам не страшно после вновь столкнуться с фактами?


 Нет, мне не страшно. Я с этого начинала (когда была ещё ребёнком), и я к этому вернулась.
Всё остальное наносное и какое-то не настоящее. 




> Но Вам хочется поверить в сказку, фентези, мираж - будто бы живая машина вдруг может быть "освобождена" от своих программ, от своей конструкции и своей структуры, что предопределяют ощущенье хронической муки всё наше существование (из-за тысячей причин)..


 Я не считаю мир запрограммированным. Я вижу его задуманным. Отсутствие программы предполагает свободу. А это риск, что «что-то может пойти не так». Поэтому умный дизайнер сначала придумывает способ решения проблемы на случай, если что-то пойдёт не так, а потом уже создаёт свой шедевр. И если в мире таки «что-то пошло не так», даже если это может выглядеть ужасно и безысходно, это не значит, что «всё вышло из-под контроля» и так будет всегда.
По крайней мере, я так понимаю.

----------


## N_Life

> Гамма-обезьны, мучающиеся у подножья пирамиды социума, едва выживающие, коих миллиарды - это и есть мир премудрого Архитектора Вселенной... Глобальный концлагерь.
> Ужас пред этой картиной многих повергает в шок, психика инкапсулируется в ванильный мирок, вымышленный, рукотворный. Только бы не видеть этого инферно.


 Я тоже мир видела в таких мрачных красках, пока была в религии. И не «инкапсулировалась», а смотрела на весь этот ужас «широко раскрытыми глазами». Но. Сейчас мне всё время попадаются или вспоминаются истории, которые почему-то тогда мне не попадались и не приходили на ум. Как один человек спас сотни людей во время Холокоста. Как один солдат на войне из последних сил вытащил много людей с поля боя (причём и своих, и врагов). Как женщина простили маньяка, убившего её ребёнка, навестила его в тюрьме и стала для него матерью. Как жертвуют своей жизнью ради совершенно чужих людей. Даже по отношению ко мне – когда мне было особенно тяжело, а по мне этого было не видно, мне как-то алкоголик на улице мог случайно сказать какую-то мелочь, просто так, и сам того не зная, спас мне жизнь. Он конечно же не мог знать, что именно тогда мне надо было именно это услышать. В жизни каждого человека есть такие истории или он знает такие истории. Я никогда раньше не думала, что таких историй очень много. Просто они почему-то раньше мне не попадались на глаза (или кто-то не хотел, чтобы они мне попадались на глаза). Почему я раньше видела только концлагерь, а не видела одного-единственного поступка, который способен «перекрыть» целый концлагерь? У Вас никогда не возникало ощущения от таких историй, что это – НАСТОЯЩЕЕ, и все концлагери и войны меркнут на этом фоне, как что-то нелепое, чего не должно было быть?




> Вы - привлекли внимание именно по той причине, что... в Вас крепка вера.


 У меня её нет. Я даже пока не знаю, что это такое.




> Вас _действительно_ устраивает то, что происходит во Вашей душе? Разве Вы не понимаете, что смещение ума в сторону светлых идей, чувств и состояний, рано или поздно, сменится противоположными? Как уже случалось не раз. Разве не устали Вы от этих "качаний", от этой причинности?


 Что-то из этих «смещений» настоящее, а что-то ложное. Пусть сменяется, настоящее устоит, а временное «покачает», «покачает» и отойдёт в небытиё, куда ему и место. А настоящее останется, потому что оно настоящее.




> Моя философия - это "выбросить все философии" и жить настоящим. Даже без раздумий, "внутреннего монолога", даже без суждений, без интерпретаций. Быть просто... сознанием, зрителем и наблюдателем.


 Значит, это у Вас осталась последняя «философия», которую нужно выбросить, и тогда ничего больше не будет Вам мешать просто жить настоящим.





> Ну а "жизнь в избытке" - неразрывно связана и с болью. В избытке. И Вы это пробовали.


 Это ещё я не пробовала.





> Если бы страдающие наши евразийцы, сидя в надзорных палатах клиник для душевнобольных - с ремнями, фиксирующими на кровати, с перерезанными венами, с переломами от прыжков с высот, с сожжёной нервной системой после коих-то пилюль - от неразделённой любви, от проваленных ЭГЭ, от прочих причин - если б они знали, что есть Альтернатива - больше ничего не чувствовать - думаю, они выбрали бы Это.


 Поэтому Вы полагаете, что им нужна «эвтаназия»…
Именно это заполнит их «вакуум» и «пустоту» внутри.

----------


## N_Life

> Вот, кстати, про реальность. Что могут увидеть наши глаза при взгляде на многомерный объект (например, в микромире или в космосе)? Трехмерную его составляющую ил вообще - хаос? А если этот многомерный объект находится не в линейно и не в однонаправленном течении времени? Может быть наша тоска по реальности обусловлена всего лишь ограничением наших средств восприятия? Фантастично выглядит предположение, но почему нет?


 Никогда так не думала. Это очень интересно...
Вы хотите сказать, что всё на самом деле не так далеко, как нам кажется?

----------


## N_Life

> Сжигали себя монахи, выступающие против окупации Тибета Китаем. Сеппуку было способом "сохранить лицо" и уйти достойно в ситуации, что не предполагала неких хэппи-эндов. Камикадзе защилали родину - равно как наши герои, что "грудью на амбразуру".


 Но это же алогично. Если бы они действительно «отрешались» от всего, то для них бы не было ни оккупации, ни не оккупации,  Ни родины, ни не родины. Для них бы всё было «ложь» и «несуществующее». Они бы вообще никак не реагировали на эту «ложную реальность». Я не знаю, от чего они тогда «отрешались» годами, если ничего у них по факту не работает…

----------


## jozh

> Никогда так не думала. Это очень интересно...
> Вы хотите сказать, что всё на самом деле не так далеко, как нам кажется?


 Даже и безо всех этих сложностей наш глаз видит лишь ничтожно малую часть спектра. А уж со сложностями...

https://prostoprosto.info/wp-content.../09/spektr.png

----------


## culexus

> Жизнь гусеницы оканчивается смертью, чтобы начать жить как бабочка. Ну Вы меня поняли.


 Понял, конечно! А жизнь бабочки оканчивается смертью, что начать жить гумусом.

Но тогда я что-то не понимаю истерии вокруг сгоревших монахов и прочая - они тоже же - того. Тут какие-то двойные стандарты: здеся - "ой-ой-ой", а тама - "блалепие и вечное торжество жизни".

Если вы меня поняли : )

----------


## culexus

> Тогда и Вас нет. Но я же Вас вижу.


 Такое тоже бывает: и когда видят того, чего нет, и наоборот - не видят того, что есть : )

----------


## culexus

> Но это же алогично. Если бы они действительно «отрешались» от всего, то для них бы не было ни оккупации, ни не оккупации,  Ни родины, ни не родины. Для них бы всё было «ложь» и «несуществующее». Они бы вообще никак не реагировали на эту «ложную реальность». Я не знаю, от чего они тогда «отрешались» годами, если ничего у них по факту не работает…


 Во-о-о-о! И я о том же *Unity* говорю : )

----------


## Unity

*с тихой молчаливой улыбкой складывает оружие*
Вот такие удивительные люди порой посещают Форум!)
Восхитительный интеллект, боразоновая вера.
Мне не пошатнуть сего!..
Большое спасибо за эту беседу, *N_Life*. _За то, какой Вы себя создали и то, к чему Вы пришли_.

----------


## N_Life

> Большое спасибо за эту беседу,


 А жалко, я только хотела Вам написать в ответ свои предположения на то, почему в мире концлагеря, войны, "пирамиды с приматами у подножья" и всё так ужасно. Сегодня только они у меня появились  :Smile: 
Вам тоже большое спасибо. Благодаря Вам я тоже многое поняла и про жизнь, и про людей, и про те же восточные религии . Пусть с какими-то вещами и не согласна. Спасибо Вам, что Вы есть!
И да, мне будет не хватать общения с Вами...

----------


## N_Life

> А жизнь бабочки оканчивается смертью, что начать жить гумусом.


 В смертном мире – да. Потому что и гусеницы, и бабочки, и всё остальное «заболело» смертью. Но даже в смертном мире повсюду «подсказки»  и «аналогии», что «на смерти ничего не заканчивается». Каждый вечер вы ложитесь спать, и ночью всё выглядит, как будто вы «в отключке», но каждое утро Вы снова «оживаете» и встаёте. «Аналогии» повсюду, и они «говорят».




> Но тогда я что-то не понимаю истерии вокруг сгоревших монахов и прочая - они тоже же - того. Тут какие-то двойные стандарты: здеся - "ой-ой-ой", а тама - "блалепие и вечное торжество жизни".


 Когда любиш что-то (или кого-то), то даже если ты знаеш, что «всё будет хорошо», тебе всё-равно «болит», когда «болит» у того, кого любиш. Пусть это и временно, но тебе всё-равно хочется, чтобы у любимого существа не «болело» никогда. И если ты хочеш, чтобы любимое существо жило, потому что ты сам понял, что такое жизнь и как нелепа смерть, и понял, насколько дорого это существо и насколько ценна его жизнь, у тебя всё-равно будет «кричать душа» от нелепости его «умирания». Как-то так.

----------


## N_Life

> Даже и безо всех этих сложностей наш глаз видит лишь ничтожно малую часть спектра. А уж со сложностями...


 То есть, наша "конструкция" рассчитана, чтобы видеть намного больше...

----------


## jozh

> То есть, наша "конструкция" рассчитана, чтобы видеть намного больше...


 Строго говоря, человек видит не глазами. Человек видит мозгом. Глаз - это только объектив с преобразователем оптического изображения в сигналы, понятные "центральному компьютеру", а вся дальнейшая интерпретация происходит именно там.

----------


## N_Life

> Строго говоря, человек видит не глазами. Человек видит мозгом. Глаз - это только объектив с преобразователем оптического изображения в сигналы, понятные "центральному компьютеру", а вся дальнейшая интерпретация происходит именно там.


 А чем можно "увидеть" остальную часть спектра? Мозг тоже, насколько я знаю, процентов на пять только используется. Интересно, на что "рассчитана" остальная часть...
Никогда Вам не казалось, что глаз напоминает планету?
На анимационных изображениях это ещё лучше видно https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoGMtl27uoo
Даже с защитным "озоновым шаром".  :Smile:

----------


## N_Life

*jozh*, Вы вообще "открыли" для меня "целый мир".

----------


## jozh

> А чем можно "увидеть" остальную часть спектра? Мозг тоже, насколько я знаю, процентов на пять только используется. Интересно, на что "рассчитана" остальная часть...
> Никогда Вам не казалось, что глаз напоминает планету?
> На анимационных изображениях это ещё лучше видно https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoGMtl27uoo
> Даже с защитным "озоновым шаром".


 Похож, да.
Смотрите телеканал Galaxy-tv и увидите многократно более удивительные вещи!)

----------


## White_Gargouil

> Мозг тоже, насколько я знаю, процентов на пять только используется. Интересно, на что "рассчитана" остальная часть...


 Слыхал мимолетом, что это миф, явившийся из неверно интерпретированного факта. Мол, все известные науке функции мозга в совокупности составляют 100% , но мы же не можем включить их все разом) поэтому в единственный момент времени на нас работают только 5%.

----------


## N_Life

И всем другим большое спасибо за общение! Это был неповторимый опыт.

----------


## oneway

> Мне интересно, как относятся к религии те, кто по каким-то причинам хочет умереть или совершить самоубийство? Это, в основном, атеисты? Или нейтрально относятся к религии (к любой)? Или ходили в какой-нибудь храм / религиозную организацию или читали религиозную литературу?


 В раннем детстве доводилось читать Библию (подвернулась под руку, когда, будучи в гостях у бабушки, искал, что почитать), ну и в более взрослом возрасте, когда я, будучи уже су-ориентированным, искал ответы на свои вопросы, перечитывал. Не могу сказать, что я как-то глубоко погружался в религию. Мне была не понятна логика лежащих в основе верований и ритуалов. Тем не менее, понимая, что дыма без огня не бывает, я искал в религиях рациональное зерно. Что-то нашел)

----------


## N_Life

> Похож, да.


 А сегодня мне вдруг "пришёл смысл", что эта "планета" внутри глаза человека - это внутренний мир самого человека. А в самом центре этого "мира" - черная дыра... Я раньше не знала, что зрачок - это дырка внутри глаза. Похоже на тот "вакуум" и "пустоту", о которой все говорят...
На некоторых фото глаз просто "в глаза бросается", что радужная оболочка явно похожа на солнце (лучи, расходящиеся во все стороны от зрачка - "чёрного" солнца).
Про зрачок пишут: "сквозь это отверстие проходят световые лучи. Зрачок приспосабливается по размеру: при тусклом свете он становится больше, а при ярком — меньше"...

----------


## June

Человек, лишившийся глаз, лишается внутреннего мира?
Космическая чёрная дыра не пуста, это очень тяжёлый объект, притяжение которого настолько велико, что даже свет не может его преодолеть. Поэтому мы и воспринимаем её как чёрную.
А пустоту ощущают не все. Хотя на этом сайте многие о ней пишут. Заметил, частенько её чувствуют люди с определёнными психиатрическими диагнозами. Наверное, это ощущение как-то связано с химией мозга.  И не зря Пелевин назвал одного своего героя, пациента психиатрической клиники, Пётром Пустотой.

----------


## N_Life

> Слыхал мимолетом, что это миф, явившийся из неверно интерпретированного факта. Мол, все известные науке функции мозга в совокупности составляют 100% , но мы же не можем включить их все разом) поэтому в единственный момент времени на нас работают только 5%.


 Наука ещё только «в процессе» изучения всех «мощностей» и на данный момент признаёт, что ещё не знает всех «пределов» возможностей мозга. 
Из статьи в научном журнале ("Human brain may be even more powerful computer than thought"):
«Мозг может быть даже более мощным компьютером, чем считалось ранее - микроскопические ветви клеток мозга, которые когда-то считались простыми проводниками, на самом деле могут вести себя как миникомпьютеры.

Теперь ученые обнаружили, что дендриты могут быть чем-то большим, чем просто пассивной «проводкой»; фактически они могут активно обрабатывать информацию.

«Внезапно оказалось, что вычислительная мощность мозга намного больше, чем мы думали раньше», — говорится в заявлении ведущего автора исследования Спенсера Смита, нейробиолога из Университета Северной Каролины в Чапел-Хилл.


«Функции, которые, как мы думали, требовали всего нейрона, могут вместо этого осуществляться только частицей дендритного дерева нейрона», – сказал Смит LiveScience. «Это подразумевает, что отдельный нейрон может действовать как множество вычислительных подблоков».

И говорят дальше, что даже пока ещё не вияснили, до каких пределов это увеличивает вычислительную мощность мозга. И это только область, отвечающую за зрение, они исследовали. А в других областях они подозревают тоже самое.

Совсем только недавно наука «доросла» до того, что мозг, оказывается, способен работать по принципу квантового комп’ютера и в научной статье «Кубиты у нас в мозгу» за прошлый год пишут: «В нейронных сетях живых организмов происходят преобразования несравненно сложнее, чем в квантовом компьютере».
Может, когда-то наука «дорастёт» и до полного понимания всех мощностей мозга…

----------


## N_Life

> в единственный момент времени на нас работают только 5%.


 И кстати, вот интересно, наука в то же время говорит, что только 5% нашего мозга у нас работает "осознанно", а 95% работает "неосознанно".
И дальше наука "приходит" к тому, что это означает на практике.
Проводился эксперимент.
Из научных статей: «ученые из лейпцигского института Макса Планка по изучению мозга и берлинского Центра компьютерных нейроисследований имени Бернштейна провели эксперимент с целью выяснить, как же человек на самом деле принимает решения. Оказалось, что часто решения в мозгу принимаются до того, как человек успевает это осознать. …Исследователи обнаружили, что еще за 7 секунд до того, как человек осознанно пришел к тому или иному решению, в мозгу уже был сделан выбор. То есть компьютер, подключенный к исследовательскому оборудованию, мог предсказать, что испытуемый сделает в ближайшие секунды».
Директор Института мозга человека РАН Святослав Медведев говорит по этому поводу: «До сих пор считалось, что весь процесс принятия такого решения в мозгу происходит в течение секунды-полсекунды, а тут вдруг такие дикие сроки. Семь секунд - это очень много. Это означает, что наше решение предопределено и что в подсознании существует очень длинное, глубокое планирование в общем очень простой деятельности, что удивительно».
Профессор Хайнес, который эксперимент проводил, говорит, что получается, что когда «мы осознаём наш выбор или решение», оно уже «было принято за нас нашим подсознательным», т.е. «без нашего участия».

Года три назад и британские нейропсихологи из Кардиффского университета начали приходить к такому же пониманию: «наше самосознание не создает и не выбирает наши убеждения, чувства или ощущения. Его содержимое генерируется «за кулисами» быстрыми, эффективными и бессознательными системами в мозге, не требующими вмешательства сознания, которое, как пассажир в автобусе, пассивно ждет в углу, пока все это происходит». Другими словами, «мы не выбираем свои мысли или чувства, мы только узнаем о них». И дальше пишут в статье, что «сознание занимает пассивную роль наблюдателя и не несет какой-либо важной практической функции. А «свободная воля» и «персональная ответственность» встроены в нас обществом и отражают то, как мы воспринимаем себя как личность и как вид, а не являются результатом нашего осознанного выбора, пишет Science Alert».

Нейробиолог Дэвид Иглман говорит, что мы не контролируем осознанно не только наши мысли, чувства, решения и действия, но даже наше дыхание и функции внутренних органов. Его цитата: "В научной среде даже идет спор относительно того, эффективно ли вообще человеческое сознание. Наше сознание регистрирует события с такой большой задержкой, что его мнение по поводу происходящего на самом деле не имеет никакого значения. Чем больше мы изучаем, как работает мозг, тем больше понимаем, что сознание - всего лишь краткое изложение процессов, протекающих у нас в голове без нашего осознанного участия». Некоторых учёных «начинают тревожить» открытия, к которым приходит наука, и они говорят, что это похоже на «запрограммированность»…

О чём мне лично, к примеру, это говорит? Что если человек, скажем, попадает в религию, и, осознавая всего 5% того, что с ним там происходит, получает каким-то образом в свои 95% «подсознательного» некую «программу», которую он, естественно, «не осознаёт» и даже не догадывается, что она в нём есть? Он будет «мыслить», «принимать решения», «действовать» по этой «программе» (я её называю для себя «сценарием») и будет искренне уверен, что это «его собственные мысли», «его собственные решения» и «его собственные поступки». Его слова и действия будут выглядеть не совсем естественно, «заторможено», «запрограммировано», даже «зазомбировано», как будто он говорит и действует, как «пластинка», как «религиозный автомат», «движется по чьему-то сценарию» и «сам себе не принадлежит». При этом если такому человеку сказать, что его зазомбировали, ему «промыли мозги» и он ведёт себя нелепо и несёт ахинею, он этого реально не будет «видеть», потому что он «осознаёт» в своих 5% мозга все свои мысли и действия как «свои собственные», а не «чьи-то», а 95% своего «подсознательного» просто не «осознаёт» и «не видит»…

Можно пойти дальше и предположить, а что если в «подсознание» обычного человека, который от природы хочет жить, заложить «программу смерти» или «сценарий саморазрушения»?… Не будет ли такой человек осознавать «желание умереть» как своё собственное желание? Осознавать «запрограммированное» «видение» мира вокруг исключительно в безысходном и «чёрном» свете как своё собственное, «осознанное» видение мира? И осознавать свой выбор умереть как свой, «осознанный выбор», а не кем-то «запрограммированный» выбор в его «подсознании»…

----------


## jozh

Да человек буквально ВСЁ заложенное осознает как свое собственное. Любо-дорого, например, посмотреть на женщин, выходящих из детородного возраста. "Что это было?" спрашивают некоторые (самые честные с собой). "Я была уверена, что это Я хочу ребенка, что это МНЕ было нужно. А оказалось, что всего лишь гормональный коктейль клокотал в крови"...

----------


## N_Life

*jozh*,
Ну вот меня и не покидает иногда ощущение "сценария" ("сценария" не только внутри, но и в мире вообще). Причём, чужеродного "сценария", который по сути не нужен ни миру, ни никому из нас.
Мне кажется, нужно просто остановиться, чтоб перестать в нём "играть", тогда станет понятно, кто "сценарист", к какому финалу движется эта "драма" и как выйти из этого "сценария"...

----------


## jozh

N_Life, драма точно движется к тепловой смерти Вселенной. А сценарист, вполне возможно, находится за пределами возможностей нашего понимания. Мне видится, что в этом вопросе хорошо было бы не накладывать на свою психику слишком больших нагрузок, чтобы не испытывать пределы ее устойчивости...

----------


## N_Life

jozh, я понимаю, о чём Вы. И возможно, Вы правы. Но по-другому я уже не могу. Я просто захотела "100% правды" (то, что Вы называете "предельной реальностью"), и меня теперь тянет к ней сильным притяжением, как будто к какой-то огромной планете. Больше уже не удовлетворяет жить полуправдами, частичными правдами и 99% правды, "рассматривать" эту "огромную планету" лишь из окна "театра абсурда", который происходит вокруг. Наверное, притяжение этой "100% правды" стало уже сильнее, чем психика или жизнь. И на данный момент мне кажется, что моя психика или жизнь под бОльшей угрозой, когда я участвую в "сценарии", чем когда есть реальный шанс "вырваться" из него глобально в настоящую свободу. Оставаться в нём уже больше не моё...

----------


## jozh

N_Life, если вы выдержали испытание религией, то глупо было бы погубить такое своё достижение форсированным обличением неведомого сценариста. Так это мне видится. Самые лучшие умы человечества бились над этим вопросом. Неужели мы, дилетанты, их превзойдем?
А вы слышали о таком чудесном явлении как теодицея?

----------


## N_Life

> если вы выдержали испытание религией, то глупо было бы погубить такое своё достижение форсированным обличением неведомого сценариста.


 На данный момент мне начинает видеться, что религия – это только часть глобального «сценария». Выдержать испытание актом «спектакля» - это ещё не означает выдержать испытание самим «спектаклем». Это всего лишь «поменять роль». По сути, если я не «освободилась» от «кукловода» глобально, то толку мне освободиться от него локально? Тогда мне в мозг «вкладывали» ложные представления о Боге, а теперь в мире «вкладывают» ложные представления о мире и происходящем; наука, как оказалось, тоже лжива (почитала статьи честных учёных, которые начинают проверять «достоверные» научные данные, и более половины из них не подтверждают себя – просто тупо сыпется всё). А как теперь ещё и начинают подтверждать учёные, мне (как и всем) вообще мысли и решения что-то вкладывает (то есть, тупо кто-то или что-то «думает за меня» и «решает за меня»). Можно, конечно, было бы «закрыть» на это глаза, не шевелить всё, что происходит «по умолчанию» и «плыть по течению», как обычно это принято делать. А можно рискнуть и захотеть настоящей свободы - уже «не по сценарию», не «по программе» и не «по течению». Если Библия права (вдруг?), то такое может быть возможно и в этой жизни, а не только в «загробном мире». 

Я по сути не хочу трогать это «существо», которые «пишет» «программы», мне его хватило «во всей красе» за 17 лет в религии. Я просто настолько не хочу больше иметь с ним ничего общего ни в религии, ни за её пределами, что почему бы не рискнуть предположить, что от него можно быть полностью свободным? В конце концов, каждый сам решает, на что потратить свою жизнь. Почему бы мне не потратить свою на это? Это пока кажется мне разумнее и ближе, чем продолжать вместе с миром автоматически «проживать программу» противного и чужого мне существа.




> Самые лучшие умы человечества бились над этим вопросом. Неужели мы, дилетанты, их превзойдем?


 Видите, умы. А как наука сейчас уже понимает, умами «что-то» (или «кто-то») руководит, но не мы сами. И кстати, многие из этих «умов» принадлежали представителям религии (странно было бы «кукловоду» позволить своим марионеткам «добраться до правды» и освободиться от него). Мне кажется, дело не в том, кто умный или глупый, кто знает больше или меньше. Думаю, всё упирается только в желание знать правду. Насколько сильно это желание – настолько больше правды и приходит. Если это желание 100% - правда придёт вся. Со «сценаристом» вообще не нужно бороться - если «сценарист» лжив и вся его «программа» лжива, то достаточно обычного желания правды – и правда сама начнёт «рассеивать» весь «спектакль», и из-за его кулис покажется его «голый зад».

----------


## N_Life

> А вы слышали о таком чудесном явлении как теодицея?


 Нет. Первый раз от Вас услышала  :Smile: 
Почитала я о теодицее, но я "оправдываю Бога" немного по-другому, чем они  :Smile: 
Так если вкратце, то Творец настолько "никуда не делся" от Своего творения, что чуть ли не "страдает вместе с ним". 
Я ещё пока не поняла смысл фразы, что "мир Им стоит" и мы "Им движемся, живём и существуем", но подозреваю, что Он ещё ближе, чем я думаю.
Мне кажется, это означает, что каждый раз, когда болит у Его творения - болит и у Него. Каждый раз, когда забирают чью-то жизнь - забирают Его жизнь, ведь Он её вложил.
Если Он Сам приходил в Свой мир как творение и Сам страдал, чтобы в итоге всё вернуть в жизнь...
Единственно вопрос: почему Он всё это допускает и не прекратит сейчас? Наверное, потому что мы все это не хотим прекращать. 
Несмотря на то, что плачемся, как всё плохо в этом мире и как нам тут невыносимо, но всё равно продолжаем - ещё не наигрались в "сами себе боги", видимо...

----------


## Unity

Все мы, вся совокупность человеческих существ - это и есть Бог. "Рой" из восьми миллиардов sapiens, из флоры и фауны, даже декорации реальности состоят с Него. Лёгкая "загадка", кою разгадали ещё древние индусы, китайцы, но коя осталась тайной для нас, евразийцев, превратно истолковавших веру иудеев.

----------


## N_Life

> Все мы, вся совокупность человеческих существ - это и есть Бог. "Рой" из восьми миллиардов sapiens, из флоры и фауны, даже декорации реальности состоят с Него. Лёгкая "загадка", кою разгадали ещё древние индусы, китайцы, но коя осталась тайной для нас, евразийцев, превратно истолковавших веру иудеев.


 И превратили это всё в абсурд. Смешав всё в одну кучу, объявив всего лишь частички Творца, творение (флору, фауну, людей, камни и пыль) самим Творцом, смешав со всей тьмой, злом и гадостью и эту "гремучую смесь" выдали за "абсолют". И теперь человечество, которое когда-то "клюнуло" на ту же древнюю ложь, которую сейчас предлагают все древние религии ("мы и есть Бог", "мы сами боги", "мы должны осознать, что мы все - абсолют" и прочие замшелые разновидности этой лжи), стремительно катится в пропасть, а представители древних религий, как издевательство, предлагают человечеству всё ту же замшелую ложь в качестве "лечения": вы должны осознать, что "вы боги".
Когда ж вы все "наиграетесь в богов" и в то, что "вы все - абсолют" и прекратите издеваться над этой планетой и над всеми нами? Признали бы уже, что вы всё запороли, что вы все умираете, а значит, из вас такие "Боги", как с г... пуля, тогда бы настоящий Бог вымел Своей жизнью всю смерть из всех нас и из смертного мира, и никто бы не ныл на подобных форумах, что мир - дерьмо и что нам в нём невозможно жить.
Древние религии тоже "прописаны" в "сценарии по дискредитации Настоящего" и задуманы, чтобы "бесконечно крутить" это всем уже надоевшее колесо: "мы боги - мир превратился в ад - значит, мы должны осознать, что мы боги - мир катится в пропасть - значит, мы ещё не достаточно осознали, что мы боги..."). Это и был «вход» для нас всех в смерть, а вы это предлагает как «выход». Вы все "слились" с "абсолютом", который пишет вам "программы" и "сценарии", и направляет по ним всех губить самих себя и всё вокруг. А вы ищете из происходящего вокруг ужаса опять же предложенные "сценаристом" "выходы", которые ни фига не работают и предлагаете их другим, у которых они также ни фига не будут работать. И вся эта мышиная возня в мировом масштабе только для того, чтобы отнимать у творения время остановиться и понять, что мы больше не можем без настоящего Творца, мы умираем...
Древние религии были "срежиссированы" вашим "абсолютом", чтобы предложить очередной неработающий "выход" из "сценария": он повесил перед вами всеми морковку, к которой вы всю жизнь будете тянуться, и только в конце вашей жизни эта морковка превратится в фигу. И всё для того, чтобы вы не искали и не нашли НАСТОЯЩИЙ выход и не вышли из этой "программы". Вам «сценарист» даже «по приколу» «показал» эту «фигу» (Будда покончил с собой), но вы всё-равно продолжаете тянуться за мифической морковкой, а «программиста-абсолюта», похоже, это ещё больше развлекает и забавляет. 
Разгадайте "загадку", кто ваш "сценарист" и чего он от вас хочет, и тогда вас "выход найдёт сам" и вас как ветром сдует с суицидного форума, потому что Вам никогда больше не захочется умирать.

----------


## N_Life

> Лёгкая "загадка", кою разгадали ещё древние индусы, китайцы, но коя осталась тайной для нас, евразийцев, превратно истолковавших веру иудеев.


 А «замшелая» «вера иудеев» давно уже «разгадала», что смерть в мире идёт «по сценарию», и что этот «сценарий» - не Самого Творца (а одного творения, которому захотелось самому побыть Творцом и предложить и людям побыть Творцами). Что кто-то людям явно «ослепил умы» и «уловил их в свою волю». Что у этого «кто-то» только одна цель – губить и убивать. Что люди сами по себе не хотят смерти и не хотят страдать и причинять страдания, они хотят жить и жить с избытком, а их смерти хочет и добивается за них кто-то другой. Вам даже уже ваша наука (на которую вы все так надеетесь) говорит, что всё, что вы делаете, делаете не вы, за вас это делает «что-то другое», вы лишь «бездумно повторяете» это как ваше. И та же «замшелая», «мифическая» «вера иудеев» говорит, что вы все «слепы» и не видите, что вас «ведут в яму», что вас всех держат и мучают во внутренней «тюрьме» намеренно для того, чтобы вы не увидели «великий свет» и не вышли «на свободу». «Мифическая» «вера иудеев» даже «разгадала», что ваш «сценарист» проиграл, что жизнь уже победила смерть, и победила её её же оружием. И что из этого «сценария смерти» есть выход в жизнь уже сейчас, и можно уже не «мучиться» и не дожидаться конца своих дней в этом мире. Но ваши «мудрые» восточные религии выбирают «проигравшую сторону» и продолжают и дальше двигаться по пессимистической, тупиковой «программе смерти», выбирать смерть и всю жизнь вращаться вокруг бессмысленной, побеждённой субстанции, дни которой сочтены и которая может сгинуть для них в любую минуту. Потому что этого хочет кто-то, кто понял свой глобальный проигрыш и теперь пытается успеть забрать с собой как много больше творений в смерть, пока жизнь окончательно не поглотила смерть и не стала «жизнь всё и во всём».

----------


## oneway

> А «замшелая» «вера иудеев» давно уже «разгадала», что смерть в мире идёт «по сценарию», и что этот «сценарий» - не Самого Творца (а одного творения, которому захотелось самому побыть Творцом и предложить и людям побыть Творцами). Что кто-то людям явно «ослепил умы» и «уловил их в свою волю». Что у этого «кто-то» только одна цель – губить и убивать.


 Зачем же Творцу создавать существо, которое будет мешать его плану по установлению вечной жизни? Тут либо Творец этот не в себе был на момент творения, либо план его на самом деле состоит в чем-то другом  :Smile:

----------


## N_Life

> Зачем же Творцу создавать существо, которое будет мешать его плану по установлению вечной жизни? Тут либо Творец этот не в себе был на момент творения, либо план его на самом деле состоит в чем-то другом


 Абсолютная любовь даёт абсолютную свободу. Если создаёшь не роботов – всегда кто-то может захотеть чего-то не того и уйти от жизни. Мне видится, что Его план вечной жизни был задуман и уже завершён ещё до того, как Он вообще всему дал жизнь. Какие бы тупиковые пути кто не выбирал, всё-равно он в итоге придёт к выводу, что это тупик, и что нетупиковый путь только один. Поэтому жизнью всё началось, жизнью всё и закончится.

----------


## oneway

> Абсолютная любовь даёт абсолютную свободу. Если создаёшь не роботов – всегда кто-то может захотеть чего-то не того и уйти от жизни.


 Хорошо, это объясняет. Но тогда что такое свобода? Откуда берутся желания, не предусмотренные планом Творца? Магическим образом возникают из ничего безо всяких предпосылок к этому? Скажем, вот этот индивидуум, который полагается вами источником всего человеческого зла. У него самого-то откуда желание делать все то, что он делает?

----------


## Unity

> И превратили это всё в абсурд. Смешав всё в одну кучу, объявив всего лишь частички Творца, творение (флору, фауну, людей, камни и пыль) самим Творцом, смешав со всей тьмой, злом и гадостью и эту "гремучую смесь" выдали за "абсолют". И теперь человечество, которое когда-то "клюнуло" на ту же древнюю ложь, которую сейчас предлагают все древние религии ("мы и есть Бог", "мы сами боги", "мы должны осознать, что мы все - абсолют") и прочие замшелые разновидности этой лжи), стремительно катится в пропасть, а представители древних религий, как издевательство, предлагают человечеству всё ту же замшелую ложь в качестве "лечения": вы должны осознать, что "вы боги".


 Да, это абсурд. Хорошо, что Вы это понимаете и осознаёте. Но источник этого кошмара - именно его Творец, "Автор сценария", Архитектор жизни. 
Следственно, "тьма, гадость и зло" - это предумышленная часть Его плана, "Замысла", поэзии, коя завсегда вершится не мистическими "полтергейстами", "ангелами/демонами", но лишь нашими руками. Нами, "аватарами" одного сознания, Альфы & Омеги - ибо "мир стоит Им" ну и "Им же движется". Всё, без исключения, в механизме Жизни.
Это нелегко принять, что Холокост, Хиросима/Нагасаки, чума и "испанка", Мировые войны, миллионы убийств, изнасилований, древнее рабовладение ну и современная торговля людьми, все виды зависимостей (спирт/никотин/наркотики) - всё это "божестевенность". Часть Его самовыражения - посредством всех нас, "людей", каждодневно совершающих омерзительные вещи. 
Причина, по коей люди отвергают Истину, это эгоизм. Оным нелегко принять, что Их рукотворный образ (самих же себя) как-то может оказаться "связан" с подобным "всевышним": что, согласно мифам, устроил Потоп, насылал египетские "кары" ну и истреблял первенцев-младенцев. Им претит идея, что из всей обширной "палитры" реальности невозможно "выделить" и себе присвоить Только лишь приятные и красивые "тона", иное отбросив, вычеркнув, отрицая или игнорируя, приписав авторство всего монструозного "чему-то другому", а не всеединому...
Это просто инфантильность нашего ума: "я не вижу зла" и "не хочу признать, что источник зла тот же, что и блага". Реализм же в том, что всё, всё без исключения, всё берёт начало с одного истока. Лишь наши интерпретации могут различаться. Каждая победа - чьё-то поражение. Даже истребление евреев немцами считалось благом - равно как и геноцид индейцев испанской Конкистой, как резня арабских народов во время Крестовых походов, как "сожженье ведьм" в эру Инквизиции. 
Все мы - дети/аватары такого вот Бога. Могущего убить и не моргнуть глазом. Для которого "реальность" - лишь сюжет острожетного романа, нечто в этом роде. 



> Когда ж вы все "наиграетесь в богов" и в то, что "вы все - абсолют" и прекратите издеваться над этой планетой и над всеми нами? Признали бы уже, что вы всё запороли, что вы все умираете, а значит, из вас такие "Боги", как с г... пуля, тогда бы настоящий Бог вымел Своей жизнью всю смерть из всех нас и из смертного мира, и никто бы не ныл на подобных форумах, что мир - дерьмо и что нам в нём невозможно жить.


 Ответ: никогда. Одно лишь сознание коротает Вечность, ну и, кроме Игр, Ему больше нечем заниматься, коротая время ну и разгоняя скуку. Истребление тысяч видов и целых экосистем, загрязнение мирового океана, недр, воздуха и почв - всё это, бесспорно, промысел Господень. Экая "русская рулетка": к чему придёт Человечество как Вид? Поумнеет? Самоликвидируется? В этом суть Игры: большое Исследование. Коль угодно, Тест - "коллективного интеллекта", собранного с миллиардов особей, живущих онлайн.
Да, реальность - это не утопия. Но есть то, что есть. Наше настоящее - отраженье Нас. Отраженье Бога - равно как и каждая картина - это отражение собственного живописца. "Нечего пенять на зеркало, коль рожа крива".
"Настоящий бог" и "ненастоящий" - лишь идеи нашего ума. А реальный Бог - то, что мы видим вокруг. Грязны улицы и парки, реки. Серые высотки и серые озабоченные люди. Серые и удручающие будни. Зло и самоубийства. Это и есть подлинное. 
Но можно плевать на факты, уходить в интеллектуальный эскапизм и много слоёв "психологических защит" - чтобы в кульминации всего измыслить себе "правильного Бога", подобно тому как в детстве девочки придумывают образ будущего "принца на белом коне". Похожий процесс. 



> Древние религии тоже "прописаны" в "сценарии по дискредитации Настоящего" и задуманы, чтобы "бесконечно крутить" это всем уже надоевшее колесо: "мы боги - мир превратился в ад - значит, мы должны осознать, что мы боги - мир катится в пропасть - значит, мы ещё не достаточно осознали, что мы боги...").


 Самые древние с религий - вроде буддизма, дзогчена и бон - вообще не делают акцент на "личность Творца", обращая всё наше внимание на... функционирование нашего ума, нашего сознания, что и порождает "образы" и "характеристи" ("себя", "мира", "богов" ну и "дьяволов", "посмертных миров"). То, о чём мы думаем ну и то, чем мы занимаемся - все, как один вид - задаёт реальность. Никакой здесь мистики или оккультизма. Физика, механика ну и математика.



> Вы все "слились" с "абсолютом", который пишет вам "программы" и "сценарии", и направляет по ним всех губить самих себя и всё вокруг.


 "По образу и подобию".
Что Вас не устраивает, чем Вы не довольны? 



> А вы ищете из происходящего вокруг ужаса опять же предложенные "сценаристом" "выходы", которые ни фига не работают и предлагаете их другим, у которых они также ни фига не будут работать.


 Ужас, то, что есть.
Дата моей регистрации на данном ресурсе - почти десять лет назад. Если б "практика" по реализму не была бы действенной - меня бы Здесь не было. 



> И вся эта мышиная возня в мировом масштабе только для того, чтобы отнимать у творения время остановиться и понять, что мы больше не можем без настоящего Творца, мы умираем...


 Добро пожаловать в полностью безбожный мир, в коем "божеством" назначено человеческое Эго - каждой/каждого из нас. По нраву ль "картинка", миссис? 



> Древние религии были "срежиссированы" вашим "абсолютом", чтобы предложить очередной неработающий "выход" из "сценария": он повесил перед вами всеми морковку, к которой вы всю жизнь будете тянуться, и только в конце вашей жизни эта морковка превратится в фигу. И всё для того, чтобы вы не искали и не нашли НАСТОЯЩИЙ выход и не вышли из этой "программы"


 Здесь я умываю руки. 
Прощу "помощь зала" в лице более могучих и мудрых ораторов.



> Разгадайте "загадку", кто ваш "сценарист" и чего он от вас хочет, и тогда вас "выход найдёт сам" и вас как ветром сдует с суицидного форума, потому что Вам никогда больше не захочется умирать.


 Каждый человек - "храм Божий". 
И мой "сценарист" - это просто я. Моё творчество - лишь лажа и халтура. И мне грустно очень по этой причине. Легче умереть, чем сменить свой "креативный стиль". Легче убить себя, нежели раскрыть глаза ну и поумнеть. 
Посему я Здесь.
Изучаю трусость ну и слепоту. Свою, прежде всего, и иных людей. Из меня - плохое, начинающее божество. Глупое, бездарное, предельно наивное. И я признаю за собой все те "косяки", я их не стесняюсь. Преодолеваю. 



> А «замшелая» «вера иудеев» давно уже «разгадала», что смерть в мире идёт «по сценарию», и что этот «сценарий» - не Самого Творца (а одного творения, которому захотелось самому побыть Творцом и предложить и людям побыть Творцами). Что кто-то людям явно «ослепил умы» и «уловил их в свою волю». Что у этого «кто-то» только одна цель – губить и убивать.

----------


## N_Life

> И мой "сценарист" - это просто я.


 Согласно логике буддизма, Вас нет. Вашего «я» нет. То, чего нет, не может создать то, что есть. Вы не можете быть сами себе сценаристом.




> Изучаю трусость ну и слепоту. Свою, прежде всего, и иных людей. Из меня - плохое, начинающее божество. Глупое, бездарное, предельно наивное. И я признаю за собой все те "косяки", я их не стесняюсь. Преодолеваю.


 Вы никогда не думали, что в каждом человеке есть «два человека»? Один — совестливый, тянется к добру, к тому, чтобы делать добро и хочет жить, а другой — трусливый, слепой, глупый, хочет вредить другим и умереть. В одном и том же человеке уживается и нечто совершенно прекрасное и нечто совершенно ужасное. Когда берёт верх «настоящее» — человек способен на самопожертвование, на всё самое прекрасное и «вечное», а когда берёт верх «злой человек» — человек тут же меняется и начинает портить всё то доброе, что делал до этого. Вы сам по себе, подлинный, «настоящий» Вы — совсем не глупое и не бездарное существо. Наоборот. Вы были созданы совершенным, с уникальной, неповторимой личностью. Таких, как Вы, никогда не было и никогда больше не будет. Настоящие Вы не можете быть глупы — с «мегаквантовым компьютером» в черепной коробке это просто невозможно. Когда «включаетесь» настоящие Вы, я понимаю, что это то вечное, что прекрасно, что должно жить и что будет жить всегда. 

Проблема только в том, что внутри Вас есть ещё одна, «ложная» личность, которая да, глупа, которая зла и которая хочет Вашей смерти и смерти других. Ваш внутренний враг, Ваш персональный губитель и разрушитель, называйте как хотите. Когда «включается» Ваше «альтер эго» (то, что я для себя называю «тело смерти»), оно уродливо, оно приносит Вам мучения, оно «не даёт Вам жить». Оно хочет приносить вред Вам и другим людям через Вас: Ваши предыдущие посты про буддизм несли в себе убойный «заряд смерти», который я почувствовала на себе и поняла, что именно Вы разносите людям, и что это направлено на то, чтобы губить людей. Хотите ли Вы настоящий выполнять эту «смертельную программу»? Нет. Вы настоящий хотите «помогать» людям, но Ваше «альтер эго» хочет губить. Вы просто «в плену», «в рабстве» этого персонального убийцы, вынуждены выполнять его волю, и Вас просто должны от него освободить.




> Легче убить себя, нежели раскрыть глаза ну и поумнеть.


 Это тот «выход», который всегда предлагает эта «ложная личность»: избавься от себя, и так ты избавишься и от меня. Но она лжёт. От неё можно избавиться, не избавляясь при этом от себя.

----------


## N_Life

> Все мы - дети/аватары такого вот Бога. Могущего убить и не моргнуть глазом. 
> Отраженье Бога - равно как и каждая картина - это отражение собственного живописца. "Нечего пенять на зеркало, коль рожа крива".


 Именно такие объяснения предлагает нам наша ложная, злая личность. Именно так она хочет, чтобы мы видели реальность. Она предлагает искать «врагов» извне (Бог, «верхушка пирамиды», «злые люди вокруг» и т.п.) и искать «врагов» в своей настоящей личности, которая по сути сама страдает от зла и тянется к жизни. Лишь бы мы не увидели настоящего нашего врага — внутри нас — источник всего того, что нас не устраивает в себе и в мире. Вашу подлинную личность не устраивает злой, «ужасный» мир (как не устраивает и подлинную личность любого из нас). Вы не хотите, чтобы было так. Вам это противно. Такой Вы настоящий. Вы появились, когда всего этого не было. Вы настоящий были просто не предназначены к злу, ужасам, страданиям и смерти. Вы были предназначены наслаждаться природой, солнцем, жизнью, видеть жизнь и радость вокруг, не болеть, не страдать и не умирать. Нам зло и смерть — чужое. Я как-то задумалась, почему у полицейских иногда бывает травматичная реакция на некоторые сцены убийства. Казалось бы, повидавшие виды люди, и это их работа, и части тела они видят чуть ли каждый день, и это всего лишь тело, что тут такого? а иногда «сцена», оставленная после какого-нить каннибала, вызывает у них тошноту или сильную психологическую травму, которая может остаться с ними на всю жизнь. Бывают случаи, когда люди сходили с ума, просто посмотрев передачу о каннибале или маньяке. Просто наша настоящая личность, наша психика, наш мозг не «рассчитаны» на такое, не предназначены видеть такое и осмысливать такое. Это чужое нам, вызывает отторжение или травму. В любом самом, казалось бы, безнадёжно злом человеке (самом распоследнем серийнике, Гитлере и т.п.) иногда «включается» настоящее, когда он сам «стонет под бременем зла» и пытается из этого вырваться и больше в этом не участвовать, пока снова не «взяла верх» над ним его ложная, злая личность.

Она держит каждого из нас в рабстве, заставляет делать то, что хочет она, а не мы. Кто-то чувствует это рабство больше, кто-то меньше; кто-то периодически, кто-то постоянно; а кого-то она «взяла за горло» и заставляет выполнять то, чего хочет она, на все 100%, но даже стремясь к добру и делая что-то хорошее, мы никогда не можем знать, когда «включится» она и всё испортит. Мы знаем примеры пар, которые начинали с любви и действительно хотели любить и не делать друг другу больно всю жизнь. Но. Этого хотела их настоящая, любящая личность. В какой-то момент они оба видят, что одного этого желания мало. Есть ещё что-то внутри их обоих, которое начинает доводить друг друга, убивать словами, пилить, вести себя «на разрушение» любимого человека, как на зло «идти на сторону» и предавать. Эти люди хотят одного, а делают другое. Хотят любить, беречь, делать счастливыми и быть счастливыми всегда, а вынуждены делать больно, предавать, и делать несчастными себя и любимого человека. Мы все в рабстве. Мы делаем не то, что мы хотим, а делаем то, что мы ненавидим. Наш враг — не человек рядом с нами, не люди вокруг и не наша настоящая, человечная личность. Наш враг — это агент разрушения и смерти, с которым внутри себя мы уже приходим в этот мир. 

И тот мир, которым мы видим его сейчас, результат действий внутреннего «врага» каждого из нас. Поэтому одни предлагают «переделать мир» (сделать его лучше, добрее). Это невозможно, так мы не можем своими силами «сделать лучше» себя самих, мы сами в рабстве своей «худшей» части. Тогда другие делают вывод, что надо как можно больше людей убить, тогда мир станет «чище» (прим., Гитлер, Филипп Лис или Мэрилин Мэнсон). Но и это невозможно, потому что даже если останется всего один человек на планете, его внутренний «губитель» никуда не денется, и он размножит по земле всё то же самое худшее, что было до этого.
В таком случае мир пытается «спастись» через то, чтобы как-то поменять самих себя. Для этого появились религии, психотренинги, курсы «личностного роста» и прочая неработающая чепуха, потому что всё-равно все смотрят на «результат» — мир лучше не стал, а становится ещё хуже. Суть этих всех потуг — попытаться «сделать себя лучше», «святее», «вырасти над собой» или наоборот «сойти на нет» и перестать существовать. Рано или поздно каждый замечает в себе «внутреннюю борьбу» добра и зла, жизни и смерти, настоящего и ложного — и православные, католические, буддистские и др. монастыри (впрочем как и многие «школы», «секты» и «движения») предлагают «бороться с самим собой». «Усмирять свою плоть», «отрешаться от человеческого», «убивать в себе» желания, мысли, «убивать в себе» личность, отказываться от еды, от секса, кастрировать себя, вешать на тело всякие «вериги», цепи и т.п., чтобы терять кровь и становиться «слабее», бесконечно винить себя, избивать себя, ненавидеть себя, отрекаться от своего «я», изнурять себя постами чуть ли не до смерти, закрывать себя в могильных монастырских кельях или тёмных пещерах без солнечного света и еды и медленно «умирать», «мумифицировать» себя заживо или закапывать себя в землю живьём (как делали некоторые буддисты). На какое-то время кажется, что это «работает», потому что злых мыслей и желаний становится вроде меньше, ты вроде «перестаёшь быть человеком» и радуешься, что побеждаешь. Но только пока «тело смерти» вновь не «возьмёт за горло» и не начнёт диктовать свои условия. После таких «практик» оно обычно только «набирает власть» и возвращается с новой силой и с ещё большим злом. И состояние человека становится ещё невыносимее и хуже перед его напором. Часто таких людей «срывает с катушек» и они идут на массовые убийства или самоубийства. По итогу такая «борьба с самим собой» заканчивается ещё большим злом, чем было у человека до этого. А бесполезность такой борьбы и невозможность победить своё «смертоносное я» приводит человека в отчаяние, и его «я» с готовностью подсказывает ему выход — в окно, самосжечься, отравиться, и человек на этот выход ведётся.

----------


## N_Life

*Unity*, Вы просто ещё только на пути, ещё не дошли до «состояния Будды». Вы ещё надеетесь пройти этот путь до конца и найти там то, что Вы ищете: избавление от страданий путём избавления от самих себя. Но это ложь религий и «психокоррекций». Человек не может избавиться от самого себя. Он есть. И это факт. И он — человек. И это тоже факт. Он не может своими силами перестать быть человеком и убить в себе человеческое. Это ему не подвластно. Человеческое всё-равно никуда не денется. И даже убить себя не может с целью избавления от «самого себя» — потому что «внутренний враг» никуда не денется, а уйдёт вместе со своим «заключённым», радуясь, что достиг, наконец, своей цели, потому что именно этого он и добивался всё это время. Этот «внутренний враг» сам — смерть, его тянет к смерти, он знает, что умрёт, и все его стремления — только туда.

Так вот «состояние Будды», к которому Вы направляетесь, это банальное признание своего проигрыша — очередное самоубийство. Будду самого одолело его внутреннее «тело смерти» — он оправдывал самоубийства своих монахов Годхика, Чанна и Ваккали. Буддийская сутта рассказывает, как Будда проповедовал в Весаали «высшим» монахам (бхикшу) о «грязности» человеческого тела с целью помочь монахам «подавлять стремления их человеческой плоти» в медитации, после чего Будда ушёл в ретрит на две недели. Когда он вернулся, он увидел, что ряды бхикшу сильно поредели. Он спросил у Ананды, почему их так мало осталось. А Ананда ответил, что после проповеди Будды монахи так сильно возненавидели «свою плоть», что начали кончать жизнь самоубийством по тридцать монахов в день. Что странно, что их никто и не пытался остановить, а Будда себе спокойно, как будто ничего не произошло, начал читать следующую проповедь про «осознанную дыхательную медитацию».
Самоубийство самого Будды было мучительным (если верить его последователям) — он шесть месяцев страдал от медленного отравления тем, что он намеренно съел, и только потом умер. 
Буддизм — это тот же Джонстаун, только растянутый во времени.

И кстати, согласно тому, что говорят сами же буддисты, Будда «плохо кончил» в кармическом плане: Виная называет самоубийство разновидностью убийства. Чула-камма-вибханга сутта говорит, что убийство «влечет за собой бедственное перерождение или короткую жизнь».  Буддийская традиционная Сангха России говорит, что «совершивший суицид обрекает себя на перерождение в мире ада» и что об этом «сказано в Учении Будды». Ламы Санкт-Петербургского дацана Гунзэчойнэй говорят, что «из-за суицида человек обрекает себя на пребывание в аду на миллионы лет». Короче, неутешительный финал как для самого Будды, так и для его бхикшу, самосожжённых, самозакопанных и прочих последователей — и из «колеса» не вырвались, и сделали себе только хуже. Этот бедный человек проиграл, как и все остальные.

Наша проблема — не мы сами, не наша личность, не наше тело, не наши человеческие чувства и желания, не наша душа и дух. С ними было всё в порядке когда-то. В нас всё устроено очень гармонично, продуманно, совершенно и «настроено» на счастье. Наша проблема во внутреннем «враге», которого мы получили по наследству, по «подписке», на которую подписались когда-то за нас. И цель этого врага — использовать наше совершенное тело, нашу совершенную душу и дух в «плохих» целях и направлять это всё против нас. Поймите, кто Ваш настоящий враг, и Вы узнаете, как можно от него избавиться по-настоящему и навсегда.

----------


## oneway

Откуда инфа, что будда самоубился? Поискал в интернете, но ничего не нашел.

----------


## culexus

> Откуда инфа, что будда самоубился? Поискал в интернете, но ничего не нашел.


 Это было сразу после войны драконов с единорогами.

----------


## N_Life

> Но тогда что такое свобода?


 Право выбора.




> Откуда берутся желания, не предусмотренные планом Творца?


 Из свободы выбрать не то, что предусмотрено Творцом. 
Если бы Вы были самой Жизнью, создали всё живое и дали ему выбор быть с Вами или без Вас… И если бы какое-то Ваше творение, видя, как совершенно оно создано, подумало бы о том, что оно достаточно совершенно, чтобы функционировать само по себе, без Вас (или вне Вас)… А жизнь – это Вы, поэтому вне Вас жизни нет. Станете ли Вы насильно тянуть это творение к жизни, если дали ему свободу выбрать, и если оно решило проверить, а как это пожить без Вас?...

----------


## N_Life

> Откуда инфа, что будда самоубился? Поискал в интернете, но ничего не нашел.


 Да на многих сайтах и на русском, и на англ. языке написано про то, что он отравился, и в самих буддийских текстах. В «Махапариниббана сутта», в «Дагья Никайя» – первой книге «Сутта Пинака». И на этом сайте: https://thedailyenlightenment.com/20...ng-in-old-age/
Да это известная история для буддийских богословов. В «BUDDHA’S SUICIDE» Ричарда Дж. Бенефилда объясняется, что Будда съел отравленную еду добровольно, зная, что она ядовита. 
Бывший буддийский монах Стивен Бэчелор в книге «Что такое буддизм? Исповедь буддийского атеиста» в 17-ой главе пишет, что Будда знал, что ел ядовитое, и вёл себя странно.
Среди буддистов только ведутся споры, что именно он съел: то ли отравленные бобы это были, то ли мясо борова, то ли «свиные» грибы-трюфели.

----------


## June

> Откуда инфа, что будда самоубился? Поискал в интернете, но ничего не нашел.


 Это даже я знаю. В своей предпоследней жизни скормил своё тело голодной львице, в последней наелся ядовитых грибов, зная, что они ядовитые. Я не утверждаю, что так оно и было, так гласит предание.

----------


## jozh

> дали ему свободу выбрать, и если оно решило проверить, а как это пожить без Вас?...


 А если ему расчудесно живется "без Вас". И даже проверять нечего. Просто прекрасно живется!)

----------


## oneway

> Да это известная история для буддийских богословов. В «BUDDHA’S SUICIDE» Ричарда Дж. Бенефилда объясняется, что Будда съел отравленную еду добровольно, зная, что она ядовита.
> Бывший буддийский монах Стивен Бэчелор в книге «Что такое буддизм? Исповедь буддийского атеиста» в 17-ой главе пишет, что Будда знал, что ел ядовитое, и вёл себя странно.


 Ну тогда и Иисус - самоубийца, потому что знал, что его схватят и распнут, но не попытался избежать сей участи... А вообще это все весьма сомнительная история. Добровольно или не добровольно - как это можно наверняка знать спустя несколько тысячелетий?

----------


## N_Life

> А если ему расчудесно живется "без Вас". И даже проверять нечего. Просто прекрасно живется!)


 Да что-то как-то... не очень расчудесно-то и живётся, как почитаешь на подобных форумах )))
Я первый раз сюда как зашла, как почитала - ужаснейшая безнадёга и безвыходность какая-то... Блин, и как люди с этим внутри живут?...

----------


## N_Life

> Ну тогда и Иисус - самоубийца, потому что знал, что его схватят и распнут, но не попытался избежать сей участи... А вообще это все весьма сомнительная история. Добровольно или не добровольно - как это можно наверняка знать спустя несколько тысячелетий?


 Вот до Кого мы уже добрались  :Smile: 
Хоть я пока ещё с этой Личностью не знакома. К сожалению. Но если то, что там происходило, это правда... Тогда этот человек убил не себя, а убил саму смерть.
И кстати, если верить тем, кто описали эти события, то у Него был выбор пойти на это или отказаться. И выбор, я так понимаю, тяжёлый, раз с гематидрозом (с кровавым потом) - сильнейшим психологическим напряжением. И таки выбрал пойти.
И опять же, если верить тем людям, которые об этом писали, то это приходил Сам Творец. И не для того, чтоб "избежать этой участи", а чтоб этой участи избежало всё творение.
Если книжка не врёт и свидетели не врут, тогда отличие от Будды и всех остальных кардинальное.
Будда меня не создавал, ему до меня нет никакого дела, да он меня и не знал никогда и знать не будет. Он умер давно, и я умру. И что мне его смерть дала? Ничего. Очередной самоубийца.
А эта Личность мало того, что создала меня, я Ею дышу и живу каждый день, и Она же приходила в таком же смертном теле, как у меня, не ради Себя, а ради меня.
И ещё унизиться до оскорблений, плевков и издевательств Своего же творения... Чтобы убив Своего Творца, творение смогло освободиться от смерти и больше никогда не умирать.
И опять же, если всё так и было, как написали, то Он и сейчас имеет ко мне непосредственное отношение (в отличие от Будды), потому что Он и сейчас не мёртв и никогда уже не будет мёртв.
Но я не хочу больше говорить о Том, Кого пока не знаю. И то, что там произошло, я пока мало понимаю. Или я переживу это всё лично сама или... или про это просто писали люди в книжке, писали давно, и этому можно доверять или не доверять.

----------


## N_Life

> Из меня - плохое, начинающее божество.


 Это хорошо. Из таких получаются идеально живые ЛЮДИ.

----------


## oneway

> Но я не хочу больше говорить о Том, Кого пока не знаю. И то, что там произошло, я пока мало понимаю.


 Поддерживаю. Желаю вам отложить всю эту разрозненную и непроверенную информацию. Не имея сильного критического мышления, очень легко запутаться, увязнуть, словно в паутине, в почерпнутых извне знаниях. Ну а поиск истины можно начинать и изнутри: с исследования своих мыслей, эмоций, желаний и, наконец, с исследования самого исследователя.

----------


## jozh

> Да что-то как-то... не очень расчудесно-то и живётся, как почитаешь на подобных форумах )))
> Я первый раз сюда как зашла, как почитала - ужаснейшая безнадёга и безвыходность какая-то... Блин, и как люди с этим внутри живут?...


 Ну так где взаимосвязь, что некоторым живется плохо (тут может быть тысячи причин) и желанием пожить без бога? Из одного отнюдь не проистекает другое.

----------


## culexus

Тоже очень люблю легенды!

В одной древней легенде, например, говорится, что древние могли изготавливать одушевленные объекты - достаточно было по сусекам поскрести да по амбару помести! А животные в древности очевидно умели разговаривать человеческим языком!

Кстати, а у Будды были лотоносные стопы, и родился он, выйдя не банальными родовыми путями, а из бока своей матери! Тут, конечно, еще исследовать и исследовать! Хорошо, что есть добросовестные исследователи, такие, как мы с вами, и интернет с телевидением.

Вот, рекомендую еще обратить внимание - замалчивается инфа рептилоидами:

----------


## N_Life

*culexus*
Ну вот и буддизм точно так же "проверяем", как и всё остальное, что писали. Вас не было, когда жил Будда, Вы своими глазами не видели, как он родился, не видели лично, как он жил, в каком состоянии он ушёл в вечность. И можете только доверять или не доверять людям, которые об этом написали.
Так же и я не жила тогда, когда ходил по земле другой, не видела лично, что там происходило, и могу только доверять или не доверять тем, кто это всё описали.

----------


## culexus

> *culexus*
> Ну вот и буддизм точно так же "проверяем", как и всё остальное, что писали. Вас не было, когда жил Будда, Вы своими глазами не видели, как он родился, не видели лично, как он жил, в каком состоянии он ушёл в вечность. И можете только доверять или не доверять людям, которые об этом написали.
> Так же и я не жила тогда, когда ходил по земле другой, не видела лично, что там происходило, и могу только доверять или не доверять тем, кто это всё описали.


 Дело вовсе не в том - кто когда и как жил - это для вас предмет животрепещущих обсуждений, а не для меня. Я разбираюсь с концепциями, заложенными в учениях, и их анализирую и проверяю. Поэтому, собственно, те или иные личности и подробности их жизни имеют для меня значение постольку-поскольку. Так же точно, например, изучая математику я обращаюсь к математике, а не к тому - кто именно привел те или иные доказательства, и, собственно, совершенно не важно насколько авторитетный чувак говорит нестыкующиеся и неработающие вещи - важен не этот самый чувак, а насколько адекватны и применимы его соображения.

Тот же легендарный колобок - это концептуальная история о том, что не стоит себя переоценивать и не помешает быть осторожнее, но некоторые видят в той легенде как раз то, что я описал в предыдущем своем сообщении.

Никакого доверия тут не нужно - ибо либо что-то работает, либо это хрень собачья - и не важно кто эту хрень несет : ) Ну еще, конечно, есть масса гуманитарного субъективизма, спорить о котором можно бесконечно - но в таких спорах я как раз и не вижу особого смысла для себя.

----------


## N_Life

> Я разбираюсь с концепциями, заложенными в учениях, и их анализирую и проверяю.


 Я тоже делаю так, как Вы. Но. Чтобы проверить какие-то концепции и учения, да, приходится посмотреть и на то, работают ли эти концепции у самого их автора. К примеру, один разберёт учения буддизма, увидит в них истину, начнёт проверять на себе, работают ли они. Может потратить на это хорошую часть жизни или всю жизнь. И какое-то время может казаться, что этот путь действительно работает. Иначе бы столько людей по нему не шло. Важно, что будет в конце. К чему приведёт этот путь в итоге. Приведёт ли к тому, что он обещает.
Поэтому прежде чем вообще начинать этот путь и тратить на него свою жизнь, я сначала посмотрю, как прошёл этот путь сам автор этого пути. Не как проходил, а как прошёл. «Сработало» ли это у него в итоге. Посмотрю на других, кто достиг того состояния, которое обещает этот путь. Получилось ли у них реально достичь заявленного. И если я не увижу ни одного человека (ни основателя этой концепции, ни одного последователя этой концепции), который бы своей жизнью доказал, что это та самая концепция, которая работает на 100%  и это то, что мне нужно, то зачем мне тратить на неё свою жизнь? Потом будет постсектантский синдром «эффект вырванных лет» или «впустую потраченного времени». А потом тратить ещё кусок жизни на «проверку» очередного пути, который тоже через много лет по итогу может оказаться нерабочим. Нет уж, лучше сразу, на берегу. Если я не буду смотреть трезво на «конец пути», то я буду просто прогрёбывать свою жизнь. Лучше тогда вообще ничего не искать и никакие концепции не проверять, а жить, как живётся, и не заморачиваться.




> Никакого доверия тут не нужно - ибо либо что-то работает, либо это хрень собачья - и не важно кто эту хрень несет : )


 С этим я полностью согласна. Только есть один нюанс. Почему в каждой религии и у каждой концепции много последователей? Потому что какое-то время что-то действительно «работает». Эта концепция может «работать» много лет, чуть ли не до конца жизни. А на «неработающие» моменты всегда можно закрывать глаза. И только ближе к концу может обнаружиться, что то, что казалось тебе «работающим», было фейком и ничего тебе не дало, не дало и другим, кто тоже шёл по этому же пути, и не могло дать. И будет опять же «эффект прогрёбанных лет». Как «перестраховаться» заранее, что такой финал тебя не ждёт? Присмотреться внимательнее, как прошли этот путь другие (и, главное, сам основатель концепции), чтобы узнать, что ждёт тебя в конце этого пути. А больше никак.

----------


## N_Life

> Ну так где взаимосвязь, что некоторым живется плохо (тут может быть тысячи причин) и желанием пожить без бога? Из одного отнюдь не проистекает другое.


 Для кого-то нет никакой взаимосвязи. Для меня лично есть прямая взаимосвязь. У каждого своё мнение и свои объяснения всему происходящему.

Лично мне на данный момент мои объяснения объясняют всё и обо мне, и о других, и о происходящем в мире. Лично я не вижу «расчудесной» жизни ни у кого вообще в мире. Нет ни одного человека в мире, кто никогда не болел. Нет ни одного, кто никогда не страдал и не знал, что такое боль. Нет ни одного, кто никогда никого не терял. Нет ни одного, кому рано или поздно не приходили бы мысли о суициде. Вешаются и стреляются успешнейшие и живущие «расчудеснейшей жизнью» на яхтах. Бросаются с окон успешные модели, знаменитости. Нам как-то ректор рассказывал, что даже в садике дети вешаются на колготках. Я разговаривала с пятиклассником по душам, когда в школе работала, и он рассказывал, что собирается повеситься. И это ещё только люди, которые начинают жить… Да, и как бы кому расчудесно и распрекрасно не жилось, он прекрасно знает, что закончится это всё всё-равно смертью.
У каждого свои объяснения, почему всё так, и своё мнение.
Лично моё объяснение на данный момент — всё упирается всё в тот же злосчастный, злополучный «экзистенциальный вакуум» или «переживание бездны», как это называют психотерапевты и говорят, что её ощущают все, и абсолютно здоровые психически и успешные люди. Они называют это «подлинно человеческим» в человеке. Мы ощущаем эту «бездну» даже когда скучаем, говорят они. Всё-равно эта бездна даёт о себе знать время от времени и ищет объяснения, почему у нас всё не так распрекрасно и расчудесно, как нам хотелось бы (или как нам хотелось бы в это верить).

Но это лично моё мнение. У каждого оно своё.

----------


## N_Life

> Ну а поиск истины можно начинать и изнутри: с исследования своих мыслей, эмоций, желаний и, наконец, с исследования самого исследователя.


 Мне кажется, что я уже нашла. Путь к тому, что я искала всегда.

----------


## culexus

> Я тоже делаю так, как Вы. Но. Чтобы проверить какие-то концепции и учения, да, приходится посмотреть и на то, работают ли эти концепции у самого их автора. К примеру, один разберёт учения буддизма, увидит в них истину, начнёт проверять на себе, работают ли они. Может потратить на это хорошую часть жизни или всю жизнь. И какое-то время может казаться, что этот путь действительно работает. Иначе бы столько людей по нему не шло. Важно, что будет в конце. К чему приведёт этот путь в итоге. Приведёт ли к тому, что он обещает.
> Поэтому прежде чем вообще начинать этот путь и тратить на него свою жизнь, я сначала посмотрю, как прошёл этот путь сам автор этого пути. Не как проходил, а как прошёл. «Сработало» ли это у него в итоге. Посмотрю на других, кто достиг того состояния, которое обещает этот путь. Получилось ли у них реально достичь заявленного. И если я не увижу ни одного человека (ни основателя этой концепции, ни одного последователя этой концепции), который бы своей жизнью доказал, что это та самая концепция, которая работает на 100%  и это то, что мне нужно, то зачем мне тратить на неё свою жизнь? Потом будет постсектантский синдром «эффект вырванных лет» или «впустую потраченного времени». А потом тратить ещё кусок жизни на «проверку» очередного пути, который тоже через много лет по итогу может оказаться нерабочим. Нет уж, лучше сразу, на берегу. Если я не буду смотреть трезво на «конец пути», то я буду просто прогрёбывать свою жизнь. Лучше тогда вообще ничего не искать и никакие концепции не проверять, а жить, как живётся, и не заморачиваться.
> 
> 
> С этим я полностью согласна. Только есть один нюанс. Почему в каждой религии и у каждой концепции много последователей? Потому что какое-то время что-то действительно «работает». Эта концепция может «работать» много лет, чуть ли не до конца жизни. А на «неработающие» моменты всегда можно закрывать глаза. И только ближе к концу может обнаружиться, что то, что казалось тебе «работающим», было фейком и ничего тебе не дало, не дало и другим, кто тоже шёл по этому же пути, и не могло дать. И будет опять же «эффект прогрёбанных лет». Как «перестраховаться» заранее, что такой финал тебя не ждёт? Присмотреться внимательнее, как прошли этот путь другие (и, главное, сам основатель концепции), чтобы узнать, что ждёт тебя в конце этого пути. А больше никак.


 Всё это имеет значение, если вы своей собственной жизнью не живете - тогда, конечно, кого-то надо же копировать.

Ну и про Гаутаму... более-менее точная оценка возраста будды на момент смерти - порядка 80 лет. Идеальное самоубийство, да. Погиб, что называется, в расцвете лет. Вот не ел бы младенцев на завтраки - пожил бы еще. Вы еще нигде не прочли, как он ел младенцев?

----------


## jozh

> Для кого-то нет никакой взаимосвязи. Для меня лично есть прямая взаимосвязь. У каждого своё мнение и свои объяснения всему происходящему.
> 
> Лично мне на данный момент мои объяснения объясняют всё и обо мне, и о других, и о происходящем в мире. Лично я не вижу «расчудесной» жизни ни у кого вообще в мире. Нет ни одного человека в мире, кто никогда не болел. Нет ни одного, кто никогда не страдал и не знал, что такое боль. Нет ни одного, кто никогда никого не терял. Нет ни одного, кому рано или поздно не приходили бы мысли о суициде. Вешаются и стреляются успешнейшие и живущие «расчудеснейшей жизнью» на яхтах. Бросаются с окон успешные модели, знаменитости. Нам как-то ректор рассказывал, что даже в садике дети вешаются на колготках. Я разговаривала с пятиклассником по душам, когда в школе работала, и он рассказывал, что собирается повеситься. И это ещё только люди, которые начинают жить… Да, и как бы кому расчудесно и распрекрасно не жилось, он прекрасно знает, что закончится это всё всё-равно смертью.
> У каждого свои объяснения, почему всё так, и своё мнение.
> Лично моё объяснение на данный момент — всё упирается всё в тот же злосчастный, злополучный «экзистенциальный вакуум» или «переживание бездны», как это называют психотерапевты и говорят, что её ощущают все, и абсолютно здоровые психически и успешные люди. Они называют это «подлинно человеческим» в человеке. Мы ощущаем эту «бездну» даже когда скучаем, говорят они. Всё-равно эта бездна даёт о себе знать время от времени и ищет объяснения, почему у нас всё не так распрекрасно и расчудесно, как нам хотелось бы (или как нам хотелось бы в это верить).
> 
> Но это лично моё мнение. У каждого оно своё.


 Думаю, что вы просто не поняли, о чем я и поэтому мы говорим о разных вещах, в которые не вникает собеседник. Да, все люди страдают, теряют, болеют и ждут смерти. В этом смысле "прекрасно" не живет никто. Но на самом деле нет ни малейшего доказательства того, что все наши печали хоть как-то связаны с желанием пожить без бога. Вот то есть - вообще никакого! И в этом смысле мы живем прекрасно без него. Еще точнее - прекрасно обходимся. А если исследовать то, как другие прошли пути, предлагаемые различными религиозными концепциями, то мы обнаружим множество людей, достигших существенных духовных результатов (в том смысле, что получили облегчение от житейских страданий и от самого бремени жизни) почти в любой из имеющихся концепций. Ну, кроме сатанизма и прочего подобного. Как же нам выделить тогда истинную концепцию? Может быть проще предположить, что имеется психологический (или психический?) феномен духовного роста при применении ЛЮБОЙ религиозной концепции? Что это просто свойство нашей психики...

----------


## June

Задумался, ел ли Будда младенцев на завтрак? И почему только на завтрак, в обед уже можно? И почему только младенцев? Вспомнил прочитанную когда-то историю:




> И все же предание повествует о том, что даже Будда неправильно оценил возможности нескольких своих монахов, созерцавших на кладбище. Вернувшись туда через некоторое время, он обнаружил, что все они покончили с собой, по видимому из за депрессии.


 Не знаю, в каком возрасте они совершили самоубийство. Судя по поступкам, интеллектуально взрослых не было ни среди учеников, ни среди преподавательского состава. Будда их, конечно, не съел, тем не менее, по российскому законодательству он мог бы помедитировать до 15 лет в не самых приятных уголках планеты.

----------


## culexus

> Задумался, ел ли Будда младенцев на завтрак? И почему только на завтрак, в обед уже можно? И почему только младенцев? Вспомнил прочитанную когда-то историю:
> 
> 
> 
> Не знаю, в каком возрасте они совершили самоубийство. Судя по поступкам, интеллектуально взрослых не было ни среди учеников, ни среди преподавательского состава. Будда их, конечно, не съел, тем не менее, по российскому законодательству он мог бы помедитировать до 15 лет в не самых приятных уголках планеты.


 Это прямо как в анекдоте, когда собрались две толпы людей, готовых броситься друг на друга. Вдруг выбегает между ними поп и кричит: "Люди! Одумайтесь! Что вы творите!? Господь с вами!..." Кто-то из толпы: "Вы слышали - Господь с нами! Мочи гадов!!!" А еще короче в небезызвестной поговорке: "Заставь дурака богу молиться..."

В чем-то ты прав, *June*, по-крайней мере в отношении данного форума, давно превратившегося в пристанище для людей, у которых уже более чем явные проблемы с психикой, зашедшие значительно дальше бытовых заблуждений и небольших эпизодических заскоков, и их интерпретации чего бы то ни было легко могут превратиться в любую крайность, лишенную разумной обоснованности. Но с тем же успехом можно обвинить физику в том, что она способствует самоубийству - взять ту же энтропию - разве это понятие не способствует самоубийству? Еще как, вот и *Unity*, например, делает такие намеки. Собственно и Гаутама, порекомендовавший обратить внимание на эту энтропию в виде созерцания за естественным явлением - умершими - очевидно дал маху, ведь какие, оказывается, выводы можно сделать из этого замечательные!

Между тем, буддизм - не об этом, он о самоисследовании, и как результат этого самоисследования, у человека должно бы хоть бы мелькнуть в голове - что его мысли сотканы из множества предпосылок внешних, собственно - и сам человек это стечение обстоятельств, как и всё остальное в сансаре, и с одной стороны - да, мы те, кто мы есть, с другой - нас нет как независимых субъектов ввиду того, что мы - есть лишь условная точка схождения и интерпретации массы событий, и буддизм предлагает над этим задуматься, причем бесстрастно - потому что что зависимость от негатива, что от позитива - равнозначна. Следовать мыслям - это и означает быть игрушкой в руках обстоятельств. Что в захлеб прожить, погрузившись в достигаторство, что прожить с упором на негатив - одно и то же, это бессознательная жизнь.

Но, как это понимал и сам Гаутама - понять это непросто, ибо по другому преданию, он не желал учительствовать и вообще общаться на эту тему, и лишь прискакавшие "боги" упросили его поделиться с людьми его выводами, мотивировав это тем, что "Пусть дураков подавляющее большинство, но ведь есть и немного тех, кому это пригодится"

В итоге - массового чуда-то не случилось, что изначально не было секретом.

И да - будда ни за кого на себя ответственность не брал и вся его концепция - это концепция САМОпознания. Никто за другого не просветлится, чудес не бывает : ) Для менее самостоятельных же есть другие "прибежища" - как раз вера в обратное, хотя и даже там - не всё так просто.

----------


## sos123

я раньше  был верующим, так вот в библии не указано что самоубийство грех...
да там есть слова не убей, но потом также в той же библии, да и больше того в той самой книге библии бытие и исход, написанным одним автором, говорится что все-таки убивать можно иногда, например женщину или мужчину которые занялись сексом до свадьбы, положено сжигать, или забивать камнями, были случаи когда народ израиля не хотел убивать и тогда бог их наказывал,также бло написано при взятии города вырезать всех от младенца до быка, но какой-то царь израиля в одном городе пощадил людей и бог наказал весь народ израилева.
Так что, видим что иногда можно убивать, а в библии не указано конкретно о самоубийстве, говорится лишь не убей, а если трактовать: что мол и не убей и себя в том числе. То тогда можно и трактовать что и не убий и быка и вообще никого ни микроба)).
В библии также говорится в этих самих 10 заповедях, что надо соблюдать субботу, нельзя даже еду готовить, кормить животных, ничего в общем, за несоблюдение смерть. так вот почему не держатся этой заповеди? в библии постоянно что-то менялось на протяжении веков.
Или говорится нельзя принимать кровь, ну понятно что кровь пить нельзя, надо дать стечь крови животных, за несоюлюдение смерть, но это ведь по логике сторонников греха самоубийства, можно трактовать что и переливать нельзя кровь, как это делают СИ.

----------


## June

> "Заставь дурака богу молиться..."


 Наблюдать за молящимся не дураком – тоже занятие такое себе. Спросишь у Ремарка, подставит ли он другую щёку под удар, как требует святое писание, он ответит – конечно нет, это ж бред. Тем не менее – христианин. Или вас почитаешь: Будда хороший, будь как Будда, а потом вдруг – а сам я не буддист.



> Между тем, буддизм - не об этом, он о самоисследовании


 Это вы сейчас как не буддист говорите, или как буддист? На мой взгляд, нет никакого истинного буддизма или истинного христианства. Я как-то зашёл на Филиппинах в католический храм и с удивлением обнаружил, что у них Иисус коричневый. Хотя ничего удивительного тут нет – каждый создаёт себе бога по образу и подобию своему. И у каждого он свой, уникальный получается. Для вас буддизм на сегодняшний день вот такой, а завтра будет немного другим, потому что вы изменитесь. И Сёко Асахара с зарином в токийском метро – это тоже буддизм. И пытки и убийства, которые устраивала святая инквизиция – это тоже христианство. А начнёшь задумываться над святыми истинами… Кто без греха, пусть первый бросит в меня камень – яркий пример дихотомического мышления, и если бы современная судебная система работала по этому принципу, ей пришлось бы либо всех расстрелять, либо всех отпустить. Но что-то я отвлёкся от буддизма. Если когда-нибудь сможете посмотреть на него беспристрастно, поймёте, что и он – сборник вредных советов. Хотя вы и сейчас это интуитивно понимаете, потому что не стремитесь к тем идеалам, которые в нём обозначены.



> Но с тем же успехом можно обвинить физику в том, что она способствует самоубийству


 Физика – лишь один из языков описания происходящего. Обвинять её – всё равно что обвинять следователя, ведущего дело Чикатило, во всех преступлениях обвиняемого. Тогда уж не физику, а природные явления, что верно, хотя дело не в энтропии, с которой большинство людей неплохо уживается. А та же изменчивость, необходимая для адаптации к постоянно меняющейся окружающей среде и порождающая миллиарды уродов на единицы полезных изменений. И не только она.



> его мысли сотканы из множества предпосылок внешних, собственно - и сам человек это стечение обстоятельств


 Это самоочевидно без всякого буддизма.



> Следовать мыслям - это и означает быть игрушкой в руках обстоятельств.


 Очень дихотомично. Мысли могут содержать некоторый процент ошибок и неточностей, но жить без них ещё хуже.



> он не желал учительствовать и вообще общаться на эту тему, и лишь прискакавшие "боги"


 Боги в буддизме – это те белые нитки, которыми сшиты открытые якобы истины с дальнейшим поведением главного героя, явно этим “истинам” противоречащим. Без богов история разваливалась.



> И да - будда ни за кого на себя ответственность не брал


 Учитель хороший, ученики - говно? Умение брать на себя ответственность за собственные советы и поступки, понимание этой ответственности – это то, что отличает взрослого, психически здорового человека от младенца или психа. Надеюсь, своих детей вы бы учителю c такой репутацией не отдали.

----------


## Unity

В качестве эпиграфа:



> В этом мире каждый всю жизнь общается только с небом, а другие - просто вестники в этом общении.


 


> Согласно логике буддизма, Вас нет. Вашего «я» нет. То, чего нет, не может создать то, что есть. Вы не можете быть сами себе сценаристом.


 Логика буддизма верна: наша "личность", эго, всё то, что мы каждодневно мыслим "О себе" - всего лишь фантом, обман внутреннего зрения, существующий как "эхо" и побочный эффект наших размышлений. Если прекрастить раздумия с утра и до ночи, окунувшись в созерцательные практики, то вскоре становится вполне очевидно, что эти феномены - ложны, иллюзорны, сродни миражу в пустыне, жалкому самогипнозу или же самовнушению.
Каждый человек, грубо говоря, лишь маленький "квадрат" - на большом листе огромной тетради - одной с миллионов прочих на складе типографии. Его "выделяют" ну и "порождают" условные линии, их пересечения, но сущность любой души - это быть бумагой, одной целюлозой, независимо от букв, нанесённых временно на её поверхность, плюя на "границы", созданные ну и "существуюшие" лишь в нашем воображении, в процессе мышления в качестве фигур ума, абстрактных идей.
Сущность каждого, если абстрагироваться от наших концепций, это само Бытие, "подвешенное" в пустоте. Это то, что есть, ну и мы - увы, к сожалению - только ветви сего древа. То, что существует. Точки восприятия, "аватары" проклятые Вечного Сознания, жаждущего развлечений. Каждый, на разных этапах своей эволюции, сам себе Читатель, Писатель иль Зритель. Всё зависит лишь от фазы ну и уровня нашего развития, оный обусловливает наше поведение, помыслы, слова и взгляды на жизнь.
Кто-то убеждён, что он "раб господень"; кто-то нигилист, плюёт на религии и живёт свободно, наслаждаясь жизнью; иной - понимает, что кроме него и его сознания - нету ну и не было во этой вселенной больше никакого "бога". Оный понимает, что умы людей - дремучих, невежественных - всегда порождали все те пантеоны незримых вымышленных персонажей и всё "сверхъестественное".

Что мы можем и чего не можем - в мыслях ну и наяву - всегда обусловлено только нашей Верой. В то, чем, согласно нашим убеждениям, все мы и являемся. Есть рабы (выдуманных "господинов"), и есть атеисты, и есть сами боги. Ежели утрировать: умные альфа-обезьяны, менее продвинутые бета-обезьяны, совсем умственно-отсталые гамма-обезьяны - ну и качество их жизней далеко не равно. Аки аналогия: кто-то - влачит бытие на одну зарплату до самого гроба, до нищенской пенсии и первой болезни, оплатить лечение которой он не в состоянии; кто-то мутит больше в личном своём бизнесе, ни в чём себе не отказывая; кто-то правит странами, нефтью, миллионами набожных рабов, несущих налоги в казну, с коей они могут воровать сколь заблагорассудится ну и воплощать в реальность самые дичайшие ну и изощрённые свои пожелания. 
Одни только люди, одни организмы, одна биология, один только мир, одна его физика, но кто-то суть раб, свободный или же хозяин - ну и их возможности крайне различаются своей широтой. Узкий кругозор - значит суицид. Горизонт простых обывателей - крошки со стола господ. Больший же охват картинки - создаёт сверхчеловека, бога во плоти, коий не стеснён глупыми иллюзиями, унаследованными, словно бы венерическая инфекция, с протухших умов собственных родителей ну и окружения, культурных традиций. 
Всё зависит только от настроек в нашей голове. Ото горизонтов нашего сознания. А так - каждый это бог на различных фазах и этапах своей эволюции: яйцо, гусеница, мотылёк.



> Вы никогда не думали, что в каждом человеке есть «два человека»? Один — совестливый, тянется к добру, к тому, чтобы делать добро и хочет жить, а другой — трусливый, слепой, глупый, хочет вредить другим и умереть. В одном и том же человеке уживается и нечто совершенно прекрасное и нечто совершенно ужасное. Когда берёт верх «настоящее» — человек способен на самопожертвование, на всё самое прекрасное и «вечное», а когда берёт верх «злой человек» — человек тут же меняется и начинает портить всё то доброе, что делал до этого. Вы сам по себе, подлинный, «настоящий» Вы — совсем не глупое и не бездарное существо. Наоборот. Вы были созданы совершенным, с уникальной, неповторимой личностью. Таких, как Вы, никогда не было и никогда больше не будет. Настоящие Вы не можете быть глупы — с «мегаквантовым компьютером» в черепной коробке это просто невозможно. Когда «включаетесь» настоящие Вы, я понимаю, что это то вечное, что прекрасно, что должно жить и что будет жить всегда.


 Нет, миледи, рассуждать подобным образом - значит идти по стопам мистера *Ивана*, местного философа и апологета химии, расщепляющего лишь _одно_, даже без того шаткое сознание, на некие "фрагменты", кои "отвечают" за различные аспекты каждодневного человеческого поведения/принятье решений. 
Но это иллюзия. Человек един и воля его одна! Иной лишь вопрос, что во временной динамике воля эта без конца хаотически переключается на разные русла, цели и желания, подчас и противоречивые, как у алкоголиков, наркоманов или суицидников (а-ля в один день, сегодня: "всё, в завязке я и больше ни-ни", а завтра - снова во все тяжкие). Воля их слаба и подобна флюгеру, что движим капризами случайного ветра - ну и это стоит попросту искренне признать, себе и иным облегчив дорогу.



> Проблема только в том, что внутри Вас есть ещё одна, «ложная» личность, которая да, глупа, которая зла и которая хочет Вашей смерти и смерти других. Ваш внутренний враг, Ваш персональный губитель и разрушитель, называйте как хотите. Когда «включается» Ваше «альтер эго» (то, что я для себя называю «тело смерти»), оно уродливо, оно приносит Вам мучения, оно «не даёт Вам жить». Оно хочет приносить вред Вам и другим людям через Вас: Ваши предыдущие посты про буддизм несли в себе убойный «заряд смерти», который я почувствовала на себе и поняла, что именно Вы разносите людям, и что это направлено на то, чтобы губить людей. Хотите ли Вы настоящий выполнять эту «смертельную программу»? Нет. Вы настоящий хотите «помогать» людям, но Ваше «альтер эго» хочет губить. Вы просто «в плену», «в рабстве» этого персонального убийцы, вынуждены выполнять его волю, и Вас просто должны от него освободить.


 Мы, сами по себе, подлинные/настоящие - какие же мы? За гранью любых человеческих "законов" и моральных норм. Полностью свободные, как любые боги. Можем помогать сегодня, а завтра вредить - всё тем же персонам. Можем убивать и можем лечить - своих и врагов. Можем даровать что-либо ну и можем грабить без тени смущения. 
Всё подвластно и доступно нам, всё без исключения! Однако, шествуя по пути прогресса, рано или поздно, мы _осознаём единство со всем существующим_, со исконным Зрителем, спрятавшимся за "оправой" глаз любой формы жизни - и тогда мы больше не можем вредить кому бы то ни было, толкаясь локтями в погоне за "счастьем". Тогда понимаем: альфа и омега, Бог - равно наполняет каждого. В Будде и в блохе на брюхе бездомной собаки, равно в принцах/нищих, в топ-моделях с подиумов/Инстаграммах и в старушке-дворничихе, что драит подъезды от чьих-то плевков, окурков, водочных бутылок, блевотины ну и экскрементов, равно во цветах с гламурных оранжерей и в грязных одуванчиках. 
Бог - это тот "материал", с которого сделано всё. Всё, без исключения и "вредить кому-то" значит "навредить себе". Предельно буквально.
Мудрый понимает это и воздерживается от любой _(ауто)агрессии_. Агрессивный примат в начале своего "духовного" пути - видит лишь Себя, а прочих считает чем-то "посторонним", не имеющим никакого отношения к собственной душе. Так приходт Зло, аки слепота, невежество и воинствующая дурь. 

Совершенны, бесподобны и неповторимы?
Все мы суть такие, в этой уникальности - нету ничего редчайшего или исключительного. Это базовое правило. Миру всё равно: есть я или нет - или кто-угодно прочий. Бог не проводит различий между Своими детьми, Собственными воплощениями. Нету у Него "любимчиков" или же изгоев, это всегда эффект общества, созданного на основе жадности, страха и несправедливости.
Да, каждый из нас обладает мозгом, что (при правильном использовании) может вознести нас ввысь по иерархии в человеко-обезьяннем социуме. В этом совершенно нету ничего особенного, ибо большинство из нас всё равно _внизу_, не умея пользоваться собственной же "техникой", даже не желая обучаться этому. Посему, мозги большинства людей - кислое гуано, ничего не стоящее, ничего не могущее, кроме как тащить черпало ко рту, ходить на работу, проводить наркоз никотином ну и алкоголем, ну и умирать в ожиданье пенсии. 

Что же в людях настоящее? Когда они режут себе вены от уныния, вешаются, глотают пилюли, прыгают из окон, мостов иль под поезд - или же когда, скрепя сердце, потом обливаясь/кровью, бьются за "возможность" прожить ещё день, ища эндорфины, роясь во земной пыли?
И то, и другое - равно настоящее. Вечное, прекрасное и живущее всегда, несмотря на периодические акты саморазрушения - временного и фальшивого, например, плоти.

----------


## Unity

> Именно такие объяснения предлагает нам наша ложная, злая личность. Именно так она хочет, чтобы мы видели реальность. Она предлагает искать «врагов» извне (Бог, «верхушка пирамиды», «злые люди вокруг» и т.п.) и искать «врагов» в своей настоящей личности, которая по сути сама страдает от зла и тянется к жизни. Лишь бы мы не увидели настоящего нашего врага — внутри нас — источник всего того, что нас не устраивает в себе и в мире.


 Повторюсь, миледи: мы сами себе (иль другим) - боги или дьяволы. Всё зависит только лишь от онлайн-состояния нашего сознания, меры зрелости его и текущей крайности в его колебаниях.
Все мы в мир приходим с полной амнезией, со равным потенциалом - стать: ангелом иль демоном - действуя по-разному, одинаково стремясь поймать за хвост "счастье". 
"Бог" и "Сатана", завсегда поочерёдно двигающие нашими руками, - это орёл ну и решка, стороны одной лишь медали. Это просто "полюса" магнита нашего сознания. Этого не стоит стыдиться. Ничто нам не чуждо, ничто. Каждый - это богочеловек и одновременно каждый - это также "Омен". Каждый - это живой воплощённый ницшеанский сверхчеловек, могущий переключаться между двумя "передачами" (блага ну и зла) вполне произвольно. Увы, далеко не все об этом проинформированы ну и понимают это.



> Она держит каждого из нас в рабстве, заставляет делать то, что хочет она, а не мы. Кто-то чувствует это рабство больше, кто-то меньше; кто-то периодически, кто-то постоянно; а кого-то она «взяла за горло» и заставляет выполнять то, чего хочет она, на все 100%, но даже стремясь к добру и делая что-то хорошее, мы никогда не можем знать, когда «включится» она и всё испортит.


 Я - садомазохист со стажем, равно как и многие здешние аборигены. На досуге страстно и самозабвенно упиваюсь болью, кою себе причиняю собственными мыслями и самоочевидно-глупым поведением. Но это мой выбор, взвешенный, осмысленный. Если бы я мог жить как-то иначе - меня бы здесь не было. И я понимаю принцип, но, тем не менее, опять и опять к сему прихожу ну и возвращаюсь. Мой враг - мой ум, верней, неспособность правильно его использовать, вовремя включать ну и отключать, как-то контролировать. 
В моих постах - просто взгляд на мир с одной с многих плоскостей ну и точек зрения. Кому-то он близок, кого-то страшит, а кого-то вовсе и может добить - того, кто и так раньше и с другими уже растерял последние остатки ментальной стабильности. "Где тонко, там и рвётся", но это не означает, что стоит вводить цензуру на Правду - даже если она ранит ну и вовсе на такая, коей бы её хотели увидеть некоторые люди, "подгоняя" явь под свои иллюзии.
Именно поэтому уже много лет при любой возможности посредством медитации силюсь хоть как-то разбавить кошмары сансары. Не всегда, правда, удаётся - тогда аз иду на форум и часами ною, находя "причины" для ментальной боли ну и априори отметая любые воззвания к мудрости и разуму. Это такой "клапан", чтоб стравить избыток "давления" во своём уме, кипящем в огне сумрачных иллюзий.
Все мы, если откровенно, Здесь по Этой причине. Выплеснуть страдания, причина которых - мы сами.



> И тот мир, которым мы видим его сейчас, результат действий внутреннего «врага» каждого из нас. Поэтому одни предлагают «переделать мир» (сделать его лучше, добрее). Это невозможно, так мы не можем своими силами «сделать лучше» себя самих, мы сами в рабстве своей «худшей» части. Тогда другие делают вывод, что надо как можно больше людей убить, тогда мир станет «чище» (прим., Гитлер, Филипп Лис или Мэрилин Мэнсон). Но и это невозможно, потому что даже если останется всего один человек на планете, его внутренний «губитель» никуда не денется, и он размножит по земле всё то же самое худшее, что было до этого.


 Признаюсь окровенно: по большому счёту, мне совсем неважно, как же поясняют Зло и его причины люди с иным мироощущением и иной "картиной реальности". Объяснения, к коим пришло моё фальшивое эго и разум - предельно просты, это квинтэссенция моих трёх десятилетий (пребывания или Заключения) на этой планете.
Мы - сами себе самые главные враги - собственного счастья, покоя, гармонии, мудрости и умиротворённости. Никто, кроме нас, нашим не "правит" сознанием. Есть лишь только мы ну и наши Сны - относительно того, "как же поймать счастье" или "что же на данный момент его похищает"? Есть только стремление миллиардов душ сделать "хорошо" Себе - даже ценой "плохо" для многих иных. Это эгоизм, это тень невежества и, кроме сего, в мире нету Зла. Совсем, совершенно. Всё оно всегда - только нашими руками, умами и духовной Тупостью, уродством, убогостью. 
Злой и ужасный мир - сотворён руками прекрасных, премудрых людей, силящихся удовлетворить запросы инстинктов в среде с дефицитом средств ну и большой конкуренцией - только и всего, просто математика ну и биохимия: всех нас - много, всего (ценного и интересного) - мало аки ни крути.
И я понимаю Вас, курс, по которому все мы совместно идём, но аз понимаю также, где же мы находимся, на каком отрезке пути. Там, где к свету - ещё очень далеко.



> В таком случае мир пытается «спастись» через то, чтобы как-то поменять самих себя. Для этого появились религии, психотренинги, курсы «личностного роста» и прочая неработающая чепуха, потому что всё-равно все смотрят на «результат» — мир лучше не стал, а становится ещё хуже. Суть этих всех потуг — попытаться «сделать себя лучше», «святее», «вырасти над собой» или наоборот «сойти на нет» и перестать существовать. Рано или поздно каждый замечает в себе «внутреннюю борьбу» добра и зла, жизни и смерти, настоящего и ложного — и православные, католические, буддистские и др. монастыри (впрочем как и многие «школы», «секты» и «движения») предлагают «бороться с самим собой». «Усмирять свою плоть», «отрешаться от человеческого», «убивать в себе» желания, мысли, «убивать в себе» личность, отказываться от еды, от секса, кастрировать себя, вешать на тело всякие «вериги», цепи и т.п., чтобы терять кровь и становиться «слабее», бесконечно винить себя, избивать себя, ненавидеть себя, отрекаться от своего «я», изнурять себя постами чуть ли не до смерти, закрывать себя в могильных монастырских кельях или тёмных пещерах без солнечного света и еды и медленно «умирать», «мумифицировать» себя заживо или закапывать себя в землю живьём (как делали некоторые буддисты). На какое-то время кажется, что это «работает», потому что злых мыслей и желаний становится вроде меньше, ты вроде «перестаёшь быть человеком» и радуешься, что побеждаешь. Но только пока «тело смерти» вновь не «возьмёт за горло» и не начнёт диктовать свои условия.


 *мощные аплодисменты*
Восхищаюсь искренне Вашим поэтическим даром!..
Описать так собственный наш разум, мечущийся между крайностями в поисках блаженства, сбегая от боли!..
Но это всё мы: котлеты и мухи - сразу, в одном лишь комплекте (розы и шипы, ежели угодно).
И здесь что важно - видя себя во всей полноте, в душевной своей наготе - как отреагирует некий индивидуум на своё уродство?
"Иной ворчит, что у цветов - колючки, иной благодарит, что у колючек есть цветы".
Понимая ну и признавая, что внутри души - множество ужасных опухолей, кто-то без тени сожаления иссекает во своей природе всё то омерзительное, что он смог заметить - ну а кто-то начинает развивать теории "множественной личности", либидо-мортидо, извечной войны на фронте души тысяч легионов (дум, идей и концепций) под знамёнами Ахурамазды ну и Арихмана.



> Мы знаем примеры пар, которые начинали с любви и действительно хотели любить и не делать друг другу больно всю жизнь. Но. Этого хотела их настоящая, любящая личность. В какой-то момент они оба видят, что одного этого желания мало. Есть ещё что-то внутри их обоих, которое начинает доводить друг друга, убивать словами, пилить, вести себя «на разрушение» любимого человека, как на зло «идти на сторону» и предавать. Эти люди хотят одного, а делают другое. Хотят любить, беречь, делать счастливыми и быть счастливыми всегда, а вынуждены делать больно, предавать, и делать несчастными себя и любимого человека. Мы все в рабстве. Мы делаем не то, что мы хотим, а делаем то, что мы ненавидим. Наш враг — не человек рядом с нами, не люди вокруг и не наша настоящая, человечная личность. Наш враг — это агент разрушения и смерти, с которым внутри себя мы уже приходим в этот мир.


 Но легче, быстрее и проще попросту признать, что...
...Себя мы любим больше, чем любых других - даже тех, с кем в браке - чем и объясняется грубость, измены, разводы и все формы боли.
...Что все суть маньяки, диктаторы - искалеченные выросшие дети, коих не любили и не научили этому.
...Что то наше "Настоящее" - часто крепко спит, протезируясь умом, что спит, рождая чудовищное - под предлогом поиска блаженства ну и неких выгод для Своей персоны.
Все мы - сраслись с "маской" своего ума. Это и есть Зло. Эгоизм: видеть бога в Себе исключительно, но не видеть в прочих.
Зачем говорить о всём том хорошем, коего "хотим" мы? Это манифесты ну и декларации, просто сотрясенье воздуха. Но наши Поступки - лучший "переводчик" наших намерений.
Изменяем, потому, что Можем и Желаем этого. Грубим и хамим некогда "любимым" людям - можем и желаем. Ведь уже привыкли. Успели заскучать ну и обесценить, утратили любое уважение, возомнив Богом Себя, а другого почитая глупой и ничтожной тварью, кою можно поучать...
Этому не стоит искать оправданий "внутренними демонами". Это просто химия, примитивная механика нашего сознания, таково положение вещей.

----------


## Unity

> Но только пока «тело смерти» вновь не «возьмёт за горло» и не начнёт диктовать свои условия. После таких «практик» оно обычно только «набирает власть» и возвращается с новой силой и с ещё большим злом. И состояние человека становится ещё невыносимее и хуже перед его напором. Часто таких людей «срывает с катушек» и они идут на массовые убийства или самоубийства. По итогу такая «борьба с самим собой» заканчивается ещё большим злом, чем было у человека до этого. А бесполезность такой борьбы и невозможность победить своё «смертоносное я» приводит человека в отчаяние, и его «я» с готовностью подсказывает ему выход — в окно, самосжечься, отравиться, и человек на этот выход ведётся.


 Да, мир - результат программ, кои управляют всяческим аспектом человеческой активность: секс, голод, жадность, страх. Просто математика, ничто, кроме этого.
*и снова овации*
Браво!..
Ваши описания - шедевр в области литературы! *без тени иронии*
Ну и что они описывают? Безуспешную "войну" - правой руки против левой - то есть, паралич и смерть, ну а прежде годы напряжённых мук.
Помните ту выдержку из Библии: "а если демон, уйдя опосля изгнания, придёт и узрит, что в душе, где он ранее паразитировал, чисто, пусто и светло, то вернётся он, прихватив с собой несколько демонов похлеще, сильнее себяЮ и будет тому человеку трындец хуже прежнего".
Это архаическое описание базовых психологических основ: что-то в себе отрицая или подавляя - человек словно бы "заводит пружину", сила во ней нарастает и, рано или поздно, она таки вырвется, "джинн выйдет из бутылки" и будет всем плохо.
Именно поэтому множество восточных учений говорит о том, что Всё стоит принимать "как есть" ну и не судить или же "бороться". Просто созерцать - пока не осядет муть - коими бы ни были Идеи, кои истязают нас. Смотреть неподвижно и не вовлекаться в соблазнительные игры своего ума.



> Вы просто ещё только на пути, ещё не дошли до «состояния Будды». Вы ещё надеетесь пройти этот путь до конца и найти там то, что Вы ищете: избавление от страданий путём избавления от самих себя. Но это ложь религий и «психокоррекций». Человек не может избавиться от самого себя. Он есть. И это факт. И он — человек. И это тоже факт. Он не может своими силами перестать быть человеком и убить в себе человеческое. Это ему не подвластно. Человеческое всё-равно никуда не денется. И даже убить себя не может с целью избавления от «самого себя» — потому что «внутренний враг» никуда не денется, а уйдёт вместе со своим «заключённым», радуясь, что достиг, наконец, своей цели, потому что именно этого он и добивался всё это время. Этот «внутренний враг» сам — смерть, его тянет к смерти, он знает, что умрёт, и все его стремления — только туда.


 Господи, *N_Life*, - аз не претендую на кои-то звания или звёздочки на погонах. Я - всего лишь looser в тепле на печи, сквозь окно в избе, пыльное и закопчённое, постигающий Мир и чудеса, что вершатся в нём. Все мои "пути" - только лишь внутри моего ума. Как и моя "личность", как и тот "образ меня", коий Вы храните в уме у себя. Верно совершенно: все наши "страдания" - это просто реквием обо своём эго, кое недовольно, кое ненасытно, кое само есть мучение по сути своей: поддержание тяжкого барьера/кордона меж Собой и миром, меж собой и Богом, меж собой и всеми "прочими людьми".
Отбросив необходимость в вечном поддержании этого процесса в недрах своего ума - дышится-то легче, и смотрится после совсем по-другому.
Зла в мире не меньше, но ты понимаешь причины и следствия, по которым оно захватило и поработило мир, и пьёт с него кровь, ведя на заклание массы с миллиардов душ.

Человек!.. Он есть. Она есть. Все мы существуем. Только мы не "люди". Все мы, коллективно, и есть тот горяче искомый Бог. Это тоже факт. Идею "О Боге" породил наш разум, верней, подхватил идею, созданную предками. Мы, наш ум и его иллюзии. Значит, мы и есть то, о чём фантазируем, так как неделимы плоть, психика и образы, коими она играет, коими она давно одержима. Ограниченные плотью чистые умы, зажатые во оковы физики.
Верно, куда б ни ушли мы после своей смерти - ум мы прихватим с собой. И воспоминания.
Именно поэтому важно несказанно, покамест мы Здесь, заняться... самопознанием. Чтобы больше не делить своё естество на "врагов"/"друзей", внутреннее/внешнее, чёрное и белое, мужское да женское, на благо и зло. Одно только море, одни только волны. Но только снаружи. Внутри, в глубине - всегда суть спокойно. Холодно. Темно.



> Так вот «состояние Будды», к которому Вы направляетесь, это банальное признание своего проигрыша — очередное самоубийство.


 Подо состояньем Будды подразумевается ясное сознание, чистое от наваждений, непрестанно продуцируемых скучающим разумом, дремлющей фантазией, стихийно метающейся в ментальных сновидениях, во абстрактных цепях из вербальных символов и случайных образов, некогда отпечатавшихся в памяти. Это не процесс, растянутый в времени, обладающий некоторыми стартом ну и финишем. Это осознание подлинной природы всего существующего: сама пустота - ежели не захламлять и не заслонять её вечным диалогом с самой же собой. Это состояние, в коем, кроме всего прочего, нету также боли. Именно этот аспект буддийской "рекламы" некогда привлёк меня. Отсутствие мучений. Отсутствие эго. Отсутствие любого цепляния за изменчивые и зыбкие контуры призрачного "настоящего". 
А что обещают прочие (религии) - "в обмен" на местечко "в эфире"/в прицеле внимания чьей-либо души? Прянички, выгоды и наслаждение - и притом навечно? 
Любой, кто хоть мало-мальски проник в понимание всей той биохимии, что детерминирует смену состояний собственной же психики, знает, разумеется: маятник качается. Услада приходит, услада уйдёт - и явится боль. Скука. Пресыщение. Разочарование. Поиск нового наркоза (верней, "развлечения"). И это не прекратится - совсем, никогда - экий вечный голод, экий поиск света, счастья и любви, и новых объектов любви, и новых... и так без конца. Поиск того и другого, денег, секса, власти, новых впечатлений - и богоискательство, и богостроительство.
Буддизм ставит точку во этом процессе, говоря что всё - суета сует. Что нет никакого смысла далее отождесталяться с чередой напрасных иллюзий, в кои конвертируем мы каждый сущий джоуль жизненной своей энергии.
И мне сие импонирует.
Подлинное "счастье": больше не кататься между полюсов радости и горя. Золотая середина, суть коей - вечное ни-что.
Верно, человек не может "выключить" своё сознание, но он вполне может отбросить всё то, что он "О себе" придумывал всю свою "сознательную" жизнь, едва научившись думать.
Многие с людей предельно осознанно выбирают отречение от своего "наследства" в виде человечности, становясь монахами или же самоубийцами. Ну и не жалеют после.



> Буддийская сутта рассказывает, как Будда проповедовал в Весаали «высшим» монахам (бхикшу) о «грязности» человеческого тела с целью помочь монахам «подавлять стремления их человеческой плоти» в медитации, после чего Будда ушёл в ретрит на две недели. Когда он вернулся, он увидел, что ряды бхикшу сильно поредели. Он спросил у Ананды, почему их так мало осталось. А Ананда ответил, что после проповеди Будды монахи так сильно возненавидели «свою плоть», что начали кончать жизнь самоубийством по тридцать монахов в день. Что странно, что их никто и не пытался остановить, а Будда себе спокойно, как будто ничего не произошло, начал читать следующую проповедь про «осознанную дыхательную медитацию».


 Да, многие ушли, поняв саму суть. В жизни совершенно нету ничего хорошего. Циклические удовлетворения базовых жизненных потребностей, жалкая раб_ота, пока старость и болезни не покончат с жалким этим "телесериалом", бессмысленным шоу с одним только зрителем.
Прочим остаётся молча ненавидеть жизнь, мечтать о самоубийстве и вечно страшиться некого "возмездия" (кое обещали прочие, но кое, увы, никто ещё никогда не видел [скорее всего, придумав]), "ада после жизни" ну и "кары божьей" - онлайн завсегда "живя" во геенне во здесь и сейчас, годы и десятилетия просто прозябая, мечтая о смерти при всяком досуге, годами напрасно тихо призывая гибель (аки завершение напрасных мытарств на этой планете).
Таков он, сей грех - уныние. А после - возмездие. Расплата за то, что машина, созданная Абсолютом (Оным же наполненная, Оным же и управляемая в мрачном сновидении) - "проявит свободу", отринув сей мир с всем его несовершенством, мерзостью, абсурдом...

----------


## jozh

Неужели Unity это всё не в обдолбанном состоянии пишет?

----------


## oneway

> Неужели Unity это всё не в обдолбанном состоянии пишет?


 Эндонаркотический коктейль... Тоже хотите?  :Wink:

----------


## oneway

> Мне кажется, что я уже нашла. Путь к тому, что я искала всегда.


 Как сказал один человек: "Истина - страна без дорог." Иногда может быть полезно откладывать в сторону свои карты и путеводители. Кто знает, куда они заведут?.. Реальность-то всегда под носом, не требует выполнения каких-то особых действий или ритуалов. Ты либо смотришь на ее, либо - на свои карты и путеводители  :Smile:

----------


## culexus

> Наблюдать за молящимся не дураком – тоже занятие такое себе. Спросишь у Ремарка, подставит ли он другую щёку под удар, как требует святое писание, он ответит – конечно нет, это ж бред. Тем не менее – христианин. Или вас почитаешь: Будда хороший, будь как Будда, а потом вдруг – а сам я не буддист.
> 
> Это вы сейчас как не буддист говорите, или как буддист? На мой взгляд, нет никакого истинного буддизма или истинного христианства. Я как-то зашёл на Филиппинах в католический храм и с удивлением обнаружил, что у них Иисус коричневый. Хотя ничего удивительного тут нет – каждый создаёт себе бога по образу и подобию своему. И у каждого он свой, уникальный получается. Для вас буддизм на сегодняшний день вот такой, а завтра будет немного другим, потому что вы изменитесь. И Сёко Асахара с зарином в токийском метро – это тоже буддизм. И пытки и убийства, которые устраивала святая инквизиция – это тоже христианство. А начнёшь задумываться над святыми истинами… Кто без греха, пусть первый бросит в меня камень – яркий пример дихотомического мышления, и если бы современная судебная система работала по этому принципу, ей пришлось бы либо всех расстрелять, либо всех отпустить. Но что-то я отвлёкся от буддизма. Если когда-нибудь сможете посмотреть на него беспристрастно, поймёте, что и он – сборник вредных советов. Хотя вы и сейчас это интуитивно понимаете, потому что не стремитесь к тем идеалам, которые в нём обозначены.
> 
> Физика – лишь один из языков описания происходящего. Обвинять её – всё равно что обвинять следователя, ведущего дело Чикатило, во всех преступлениях обвиняемого. Тогда уж не физику, а природные явления, что верно, хотя дело не в энтропии, с которой большинство людей неплохо уживается. А та же изменчивость, необходимая для адаптации к постоянно меняющейся окружающей среде и порождающая миллиарды уродов на единицы полезных изменений. И не только она.
> 
> Это самоочевидно без всякого буддизма.
> 
> Очень дихотомично. Мысли могут содержать некоторый процент ошибок и неточностей, но жить без них ещё хуже.
> ...


 Твое сообщение - самореферентно : ) то есть объясняет само себя. Потому что по сути - это детская претензия на свою же детскость.

Я свое мировоззрение строил отнюдь не погружаясь в буддизм или изучая какие-то религии и философии - я был увлечен естественными науками. Помнишь про медаль я писал? - Так вот, она была серебряная, потому что у меня была 4 по русскому языку. Русский язык и прочую гуманитарию я ни во что не ставил, так как мне это всё виделось абсолютно бесструктурным нагромождением соглашений. Только уже в заключительном 11-ом классе одна, случайно вышедшая на замену нашей, преподаватель русского языка показала мне, что в языке есть своя система, которую я раньше не замечал сам, а учителя не показывали этого. За один урок я понял о языке больше, чем за все 10 лет обучения в школе : ))) Но исправлять ситуацию уже было поздно - так я и закончил школу с одной четверкой. Естественные же науки мне были и интересны, и понятны всегда. К тому же, их было легко "учить", а по сути - и учить-то ничего не надо было, мне хватало разобраться с основой, а всё остальное - в той же математике, физике, химии - вытекает логично из основ, так что я как раз и не запоминал практически ничего, а многое, что требовалось - "выводил" по необходимости. Из-за чего, кстати, меня и хвалили и ругали, и доходило до анекдотических ситуаций: как-то я поехал на олимпиаду по физике - хорошего уже такого уровня, последний этап перед всеросийской, и вот там, помимо решения теоретических задач была и практическая часть. И вот на этой самой практике приносят набор инструментов и задание - а я смотрю на всё это и думаю: и чё с этим всем делать?! : ))) Потому что по своей ленности, я, разумеется, особо в приемы измерений разного всякого не погружался... Короче, сижу, охреневаю... Но делать-то что-то надо... Сел, стал думать че-как, кое-как намутил что-то - и сдал. На оглашении результатов комиссия вдруг говорит: "А в этом году мы решили вручить отдельный приз за практическую работу - участник выполнил практику с особой оригинальностью!" И называет мои имя-фамилию. Я снова прифигел - я-то не бы уверен, что вообще хоть что-то в тему сделал. Вышел к комиссии, председатель мне приз вручает и говорит: "Я даже не думал, что так можно было - никто еще так не делал! Молодец!" А я думаю: "Ну еще бы!  Ведь я нихрена не знаю как это делается по-нормальному" : )))

В общем, меня интересовала наука, а в науке я находил стройные, согласованные концепции, которые отражались в практику. По мере погружения в этот чудесный мир знания, я наблюдал, что в общем-то существуют метапринципы, верные для всех наук, и даже непонимаемый мной, считавшийся глупым нагромождением "русский язык" являл это единство. Разумеется, я стал задумываться об этой метаконцепции - что она из себя представляет? На чем базируется всё это великое разнообразие проявлений?

Всё более абстрагируясь от частностей и пытаясь осмыслить общие системные признаки, я приходил к разным вариантам, но все они попросту не сходились, теряли согласованность в каких-то местах или не соответствовали наблюдаемому. Мне пришлось прошвырнуться достаточно глубоко по научным знаниям, и помимо школьных, "приглаженных" знаний, я лез в самые дебри, где всё становилось всё менее однозначно - как-то квантовая физика, математическая теория хаоса, исследования множеств, самоорганизующиеся системы (этого добра, кстати, хватает как в кибернетике, так и в химии, и в биологии - и это тоже сквозные принципы казалось бы для разных областей).

В итоге, я пришел к тому, что уже озвучивал с помощью буддийской терминологии, так как не вижу особого смысла выдумывать свою. С буддизмом я познакомился уже после того, как пришел к аналогичным выводам, и это меня удивило - что, во-первых, как похоже, а во-вторых - ведь почти к тому же самому пришел чувак, живший больше двух с половиной тысяч лет, и он не мог опираться на всё то знание, на которое мог опереться я.

Теперь, собственно, о твоих претензиях... Для меня буддизм - это в первую очередь концепция, к которой я пришел своим, независимым путем. Смысла называться буддистом (или кем-то еще из "-истов") я не вижу, и тем более - следовать каким-то традициям. В своей основе, я считаю, буддизм - это не организация, а концепция, какое отношения всяческие "ритуальные агентства", претендующие на регламентацию жизней людей  имеют отношение к познанию - я не понимаю. Это две разных задачи - разобраться лично или же идентифицировать себя с какой-то идеей. Никто же не говорит, например, как важно быть походим на математика для изучения математики : )) Есть, конечно, разные подходы - и всякий волен что-то взять у другого математика, но суть-то изучения математики - в понимании её, а не в том, чтобы "вести себя как математик". Отсюда я считаю совершено глупым сбивание людей в группы и на основании того считающих себя познавшими что-то там : ) 

У меня было много учителей, я так же с интересом общаюсь и с людьми и учусь каким-то вещам у них, но для меня любая информация - это прежде всего то, что я сам должен осмыслить, а не бежать сломя голову невесть куда. Я прекрасно понимаю, почему люди поступают иначе - фрагментированность их мировоззрения приводит к тому, что любой кусочек информации не встраивается в их общую картину, а каждый раз оценивается отдельно - как истина или нет - и так же отдельно используется. Так и появляются секты и более крупные вероисповедания, основанные на "авторитетных" догматах, так происходят совершенно рассогласованные действия, типа святых пыток инквизиции. Наконец и претензии понятны к этому всему - потому что всякое учение некоторыми людьми воспринимается не как информация к размышлению, а как готовый шаблон поведения (причем куцый и противоречивый), который они либо тут же пытаются натянуть на себя, ибо он им по их опять же фрагментарным представлениям где-то подошел, либо целиком отвергают - по той же причине. Но это как минимум - незрелый подход барахтающегося в море разрозненных фактов ребенка.

Что касается буддизма - я кое в чем не согласен с ним концептуально, а именно - в части выводов о необходимости движения к Нирване. Если совсем уж бесстрастно смотреть на картину, то и желание Нирваны - это такое же желание, которыми под завязку нагружены люди. И, более того, это выставляет финальную цель, что опять же порождает вопрос: и что дальше? : ) Ну вот все-все свалили в Нирвану - и что? : ) Ведь Сансара - это не какое-то когда-то возникшее искажение, потому что никакого "когда" не существует вне самой сансары... В общем - это уже реально концептуальные вопросы, и если тебе, *June*, будет интересно именно разобраться с этим и поговорить на эту тему - без проблем. А что касается как именно кому поступать - я никогда ничего и никому не навязывал.

----------


## June

> так происходят совершенно рассогласованные действия, типа святых пыток инквизиции


 Так и религия сама по себе рассогласованная. Автор фразы “не убий” сам очень любил убивать, когда ему что-то не нравилось. Можно вспомнить, хотя бы, это: “Сегодня ночью Я пройду по Египту и убью всех первенцев, людей и животных, и произведу суд над всеми богами Египта. Я – Господь.”. А однажды вообще всемирный потоп устроил. Поэтому я не знаю, какое христианство более настоящее. Нет в нём единого эталона килограмма, хранящегося в палате мер и весов, с которым можно сравнить свой и сказать, похож он или не похож. Там на каждой странице свой “килограмм”.




> Наконец и претензии понятны к этому всему - потому что всякое учение некоторыми людьми воспринимается не как информация к размышлению, а как готовый шаблон поведения (причем куцый и противоречивый)


 Подача информации именно к этому и располагает, и больше похожа не на информацию, а на геббельсовскую пропаганду. Вы недавно выкладывали притчу, в которой Будда с учениками проходил мимо деревни, жители которой его не любили. Давайте её и разберём.

Журналист проявляет профессиональный интерес к мнениям всех сторон, имеющих отношение к событию. В притче же мы смотрим на ситуацию только со стороны буддистов. А почему жители деревни были недовольны этим святым человеком? В притче об этом – ни слова. Плевать автор притчи хотел на аргументацию несогласных. Не говоря об этом словами, чтобы читатель над этими словами не задумался, притча показывает пример, как именно надо поступать с мнением несогласных. К нему не стоит прислушиваться. Его вообще не стоит анализировать. Оно не важно. Обратная связь не нужна. Но давайте всё же попытаемся представить, чем же собравшиеся могли быть недовольны.

По деревням ходит банда бездельников. Работать не хотят, еду клянчат, молодёжь с неокрепшими умами уводят, соблазняя лёгкой жизнью. Рабочих рук становится меньше, экономика региона рушится, нищета растёт, а вслед за ней растут грабежи и насилие. Люди, попавшие в банду, иногда кончают жизнь самоубийством. Жители деревни этим недовольны, и, встретив Будду, предъявляют ему требования: Не ходи здесь и не уводи наших детей. Ты родился в семье богатого человека, тебе всё доставалось даром, ты, вероятно, думаешь, что еда с неба падает? Так возьми в руки тяпку, попробуй что-нибудь вырастить, может, поймёшь тогда, что еда достаётся нам потом и кровью. Вон у Токсина единственный сын ушёл к тебе, а потом повесился. Что Токсин с женой будут делать, когда у них не останется сил работать? С голоду помирать?

Ничего не ответил им Будда, но про себя подумал: Плевать мне на вас и на ваши предъявы. Я теперь такой просветлённый, что мне хоть ссы в глаза, всё божья роса. Работать я не буду. Работать будете вы, а я буду жрать, и жрать, в отличие от вас, я буду очень хорошо. (смотри статуэтку китайского, не тайского, Будды с огромным пузом). И детей ваших буду уводить и доводить до самоубийства. И ничего вы мне не сделаете, это ж только я такой добрый, а ученики мои те ещё балбесы. У вас в деревне несчастные случаи были? Если не дадите фруктов – будут.




> незрелый подход барахтающегося в море разрозненных фактов ребенка.


 Я, как минимум, не назвал бы это свойством только ребёнка, а как максимум, вообще ребёнка. Фрагментированность, дезинтегрированность сознания, и, как мне кажется, одно из его проявлений – уверенность в том, что любой сложносочинённый салат состоит из одного единственного (или главного) компонента, называется схизисом. Схизис является основой шизофрении, не из чего не выводится (хотя это спорно) и может появиться в любом возрасте. Вообще, тема очень сложная и интересная. Если разберётесь в ней немного, лучше поймёте поведение некоторых участников форума)

----------


## culexus

> Так и религия сама по себе рассогласованная. Автор фразы “не убий” сам очень любил убивать, когда ему что-то не нравилось. Можно вспомнить, хотя бы, это: “Сегодня ночью Я пройду по Египту и убью всех первенцев, людей и животных, и произведу суд над всеми богами Египта. Я – Господь.”. А однажды вообще всемирный потоп устроил. Поэтому я не знаю, какое христианство более настоящее. Нет в нём единого эталона килограмма, хранящегося в палате мер и весов, с которым можно сравнить свой и сказать, похож он или не похож. Там на каждой странице свой “килограмм”.


 Я к христианству вообще не обращаюсь ввиду того, что там как раз столько всего намешано, что сам черт ногу сломит - что именно хотели сказать этим христианством. Центральная идея Христа, отдельно от Ветхого завета и наверченного позже в виде святых писаний в общем-то довольно ясна как мне представляется - на мой взгляд, она о той же взаимосвязи всего со всем, и что поступать эгоистично - это в конце концов плевать в тот же колодец из которого сам же и пьешь. Поэтому - Любовь.

Но опять же, два момента - снова слова и деяния Христа доведены его последователями, я лично отношусь к этому с большой осторожностью - в тех же некоторых традициях и будда был ступнелотоносным, и родился чудесным образом и много чего еще - наверное, для усиления эффекта. Всё это "замыливает" суть концепции, уводя в сторону, и мне лично - не особо интересно. Сочинять и домысливать всегда люди любили : )

Второй момент - это то, что и христианство, и буддизм тот же - это эсхатологические истории, хотя Иисус и говорит о любви и прочая, но он не претендует на царствование на земле со своим прожектом социального устройства, потому что само это бытие неизбежно изменчиво и неоднозначно. Да, типа, любите ближних своих, но это вам не гарантирует царствия небесного на земле. Да и его жизнь закончилась отнюдь не триумфом коммунизма. И попытки рассматривать эти учения исключительно в плоскости социальной - это всё равно что натягивать сову на глобус.

И еще раз повторю - с христианством вообще засада, и вопросы по нему - отнюдь не ко мне.




> Подача информации именно к этому и располагает, и больше похожа не на информацию, а на геббельсовскую пропаганду. Вы недавно выкладывали притчу, в которой Будда с учениками проходил мимо деревни, жители которой его не любили. Давайте её и разберём.
> 
> Журналист проявляет профессиональный интерес к мнениям всех сторон, имеющих отношение к событию. В притче же мы смотрим на ситуацию только со стороны буддистов. А почему жители деревни были недовольны этим святым человеком? В притче об этом – ни слова. Плевать автор притчи хотел на аргументацию несогласных. Не говоря об этом словами, чтобы читатель над этими словами не задумался, притча показывает пример, как именно надо поступать с мнением несогласных. К нему не стоит прислушиваться. Его вообще не стоит анализировать. Оно не важно. Обратная связь не нужна. Но давайте всё же попытаемся представить, чем же собравшиеся могли быть недовольны.
> 
> По деревням ходит банда бездельников. Работать не хотят, еду клянчат, молодёжь с неокрепшими умами уводят, соблазняя лёгкой жизнью. Рабочих рук становится меньше, экономика региона рушится, нищета растёт, а вслед за ней растут грабежи и насилие. Люди, попавшие в банду, иногда кончают жизнь самоубийством. Жители деревни этим недовольны, и, встретив Будду, предъявляют ему требования: Не ходи здесь и не уводи наших детей. Ты родился в семье богатого человека, тебе всё доставалось даром, ты, вероятно, думаешь, что еда с неба падает? Так возьми в руки тяпку, попробуй что-нибудь вырастить, может, поймёшь тогда, что еда достаётся нам потом и кровью. Вон у Токсина единственный сын ушёл к тебе, а потом повесился. Что Токсин с женой будут делать, когда у них не останется сил работать? С голоду помирать?
> 
> Ничего не ответил им Будда, но про себя подумал: Плевать мне на вас и на ваши предъявы. Я теперь такой просветлённый, что мне хоть ссы в глаза, всё божья роса. Работать я не буду. Работать будете вы, а я буду жрать, и жрать, в отличие от вас, я буду очень хорошо. (смотри статуэтку китайского, не тайского, Будды с огромным пузом). И детей ваших буду уводить и доводить до самоубийства. И ничего вы мне не сделаете, это ж только я такой добрый, а ученики мои те ещё балбесы. У вас в деревне несчастные случаи были? Если не дадите фруктов – будут.


 Во-первых, это от и до - домыслы. Я не говорю, что и истории из Трипитаки - это капец какая правда, но смысла разбираться в домыслах я не вижу. К тому же - а что, самоубиться на поле, поднимая экономику родного края - это по-твоему абсолютно истинная цель человеческой жизни? Весь этот твой пассаж - это те же пропагандистские "страшилки", разбавленные домыслами, а про "неокрепшие умы" - это прям сигнальный перл, ведь ты-то видно сразу знаешь - чего надо умам человеков, не то что некоторые : ))) Это  вот как раз и есть пропаганда. Только в довесок - ты, похоже, свято уверен, что твои-то представления о том "как надо" - это истинная истина в последней инстанции : )

Только вот в этом ты неоригинален - все так думают : ) и чем ни глупее человек, тем сильнее его уверенность.

Таких историй, как ты написал - я и сам могу сочинить сколько угодно, и про тебя - тоже, какой ты такой-растакой бабайка.

Про те самые самоубийства - я уже тоже пояснил. Гаутама им не велел самоубиваться. Это вообще в рамках его концепции - типичное проявление заблуждения. Касательно же ответственности - я так же сказал, что речь всё же шла не о детском садике, иначе такими гиперболами мы дойдем до того, что надо судить и производителей кухонных ножей - знаешь сколько по бытовухе людей ножами кухонными перерезано? А почему? - Да всё просто - их наускивали производители (да и продавцы!) ножей своими этими ножами. А еще - автомобили! Статистику аварий посмотри. Да и тебе, *June*, не мешало бы в целях профилактики - пенис отрезать. Вдруг ты кого-нибудь им изнасилуешь? Что, не собираешься даже? Но пенис-то у тебя есть, и именно им же можно наделать дел!

И про кодекс РФ или другой страны - тоже не надо больше : ) Ты же тоже сидишь и оскорбляешь "чувства верующих" - а это статья. Или ты про законы вспоминаешь только когда они соответствуют твоей позиции? "Тут играем, тут - не играем, здесь - вообще рыбу заворачивали"? - Дак это не согласованность, а волюнтаризм типичный, нарядившийся в одежды назиданий.




> Я, как минимум, не назвал бы это свойством только ребёнка, а как максимум, вообще ребёнка. Фрагментированность, дезинтегрированность сознания, и, как мне кажется, одно из его проявлений – уверенность в том, что любой сложносочинённый салат состоит из одного единственного (или главного) компонента, называется схизисом. Схизис является основой шизофрении, не из чего не выводится (хотя это спорно) и может появиться в любом возрасте. Вообще, тема очень сложная и интересная. Если разберётесь в ней немного, лучше поймёте поведение некоторых участников форума)


 Тут я не очень понял - о чем речь.

----------


## June

> Гаутама им не велел самоубиваться.


 У победы тысяча отцов, а поражение всегда сирота.




> ведь ты-то видно сразу знаешь - чего надо умам человеков, не то что некоторые : )))


 culexus, вы позиционируете себя как человека, который в школе понимал суть предметов. Почему в моём посте вы обращаете внимание не на суть, а на то, что я “знаю как надо”? Вы тоже “знаете, как надо”, и вас это не смущает. Приведу пару примеров, хотя их намного больше.




> Это хорошо. При очередном сеансе самолюбования обрати внимание на свои прекрасные глаза. Глядишь как-нибудь и обнаружишь красивое же несказанно бревнышко : )


 


> Иными словами - вам нужен план, и начать стоит…


 Собственно, мои “домыслы” основаны на моём понимании сути буддизма, подразумевающего полный отказ от собственности, чтобы не печалиться из-за её возможной потери, отказ от работы в поле, чтобы не печалиться из-за возможной потери урожая. Я эту мысль не выдумал, а почерпнул из прочитанных притч, и само поведение Будды описанным мной принципам не противоречит. И он вслух гордится тем, что у него нет ничего. И я понимаю, что эта суть лажовая, что такая система не сможет работать, если все станут просветлёнными, их просто некому будет кормить. И вы это тоже понимаете, потому что не сидите в позе лотоса под ближайшей ёлкой, завернувшись в простыню. Суть я готов обсудить, а если продолжится быдлячество, оставлю его без ответа.




> Тут я не очень понял - о чем речь.


 Если когда-нибудь появится желание поизучать психиатрию – поймёте.

----------


## culexus

> У победы тысяча отцов, а поражение всегда сирота.


 Спору нет - последователи стремятся возвысить предмет культа, однако же сама концепция будды не создает иерархии - она говорит, что каждый сам отвечает за свои действия, у всех своя собственная карма, а будда - всего лишь тот, кто проснулся, а не какой-то единственный человек, поэтому делать культ из будды на основании самого буддизма - глупость. Хотя, конечно, людей целеустремленных - ничего не остановит : ) Но это уже к концепции будды отношения не имеет.

И снова да опять - будда не пришел и не сказал: о как ребята здорово всё поняли - давайте срочно все самоубиваться, ведь это и есть то, о чем я говорю!




> culexus, вы позиционируете себя как человека, который в школе понимал суть предметов. Почему в моём посте вы обращаете внимание не на суть, а на то, что я “знаю как надо”? Вы тоже “знаете, как надо”, и вас это не смущает. Приведу пару примеров, хотя их намного больше.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Собственно, мои “домыслы” основаны на моём понимании сути буддизма, подразумевающего полный отказ от собственности, чтобы не печалиться из-за её возможной потери, отказ от работы в поле, чтобы не печалиться из-за возможной потери урожая. Я эту мысль не выдумал, а почерпнул из прочитанных притч, и само поведение Будды описанным мной принципам не противоречит. И он вслух гордится тем, что у него нет ничего. И я понимаю, что эта суть лажовая, что такая система не сможет работать, если все станут просветлёнными, их просто некому будет кормить. И вы это тоже понимаете, потому что не сидите в позе лотоса под ближайшей ёлкой, завернувшись в простыню. Суть я готов обсудить, а если продолжится быдлячество, оставлю его без ответа.


 От твоего проницательного взора ничего не утаишь - здесь только Burlesque может составить тебе конкуренцию! Конечно же это "быдлячество"! Только всё же это непростое быдлячество: когда я использую подобные "аргументы" - это настоящее узколобое быдлячество, но когда их используешь ты - это уже утонченная мудрость! Смотри не перепутай! : )

Суть. А что не так с сутью, в том числе - с отказом от собственности? Хотя это опять же не соответствует концепции - Гаутама говорил о срединности. Он побывал в принцах, побывал аскетом - оба варианта признал крайностями. Будда пришел к тому, что ему никуда не вперлась собственность - естественным путем. Кто хотел последовать за ним - следовал, насильно никого в буддизм не загоняли.

Ты, конечно, рисуешь нам тут сельскую пастораль на фоне вздымающихся тяпок, но в действительности - это период жесткой кастовости в Индии, а будда - как заправский демократ - говорил, что любому человеку можно просветлиться и вообще - нельзя почем зря гнобить исходя лишь из того, в какой он семье уродился. Или это тоже беда - демократизм? Даже женщин в общины в конце концов пустили, хотя в той же скрепоносной индийской культуре, уважающей себя женщине полагалось самосжечься в костре вместе с почившим мужем... но это фигня по сравнению с "ужасами буддизма", не так ли? Что ты там вложил в уста своих выдуманных милых крестьян, справедливо отчитывающих будду, какой он там был душегуб? Ах же он бандит!

Но вернемся к собственности, работе и прочему - так а смысл в этой всей деятельности? Я понимаю, что тебя лично устраивает это, но, видишь ли, это не универсальное средство - похоже, что свои личные пристрастия ты выдаешь за абсолютные ценности. Ладно я - вражина - тебе противоречу, но ты же легко можешь вот прям здесь видеть массу неудовлетворенных таким раскладом, это еще не говоря о том, что и масса формально согласных испытывает на сём пути существенные трудности, что порой и жизнь - и с чего бы, да!? - не мила становится. Ах они негодники - не понимают своего счастья! Что тут сложного - родился, потерпел, умер! Вот квинтэссенция смысла, так что ли, *June*?

Или ты радеешь за светлое будущее на горизонте, чтоб, понимаешь, не сам - но чтоб потомки жили как люди. Когда-нибудь. Но это же всего лишь вера, причем безосновательная. И даже если придти к изобильному изобилию - то что все эти удовлетворенные в конец люди будут делать со своими молочными реками в кисельных берегах. Вот серьезно: я решительно не понимаю ожидателей Рая - богожественного или материалистического. Если всё есть, то ничего и не надо : ) Понятно, что для очень большого числа людей это выглядит привлекательным на фоне их страданий по поводу всяческих "лишений" в их частной жизни, но это именно что на фоне этих страданий, а если возьми да всё дай - то что? Это же тоска зеленая!

Вся прелесть этого - в самообмане и благословенном недостатке воображения, не могущего шагнуть чуточку дальше и представить, что наконец-то им всё дадено - сколько хошь, чего хошь и навсегда.

Поэтому - снова возвращаясь к собственности, работе и прочая наше родное-бытовое... - ну есть что-то - радуйся, хочешь чего-то - пробуй, но любые достижения - они не сделают тебя фореве энд эве хэппи. Тут еще эта изменчивость вечная - никак мгновенье не хотит остановится.

Гаутама это всё просто понял - и оттого не видел смысла в том, чтобы упираться. Ты, конечно, его в нахлебники записамши - но ведь он не вымогал, не крал ничего, кто хотел - давал. Опять же - да, непорядок, разбазаривание народного добра, как тут пройти мимо, когда экономика того гляди рухнет - да, *June*? : )))

Но в целом - да, я тот же вопрос задаю, что и *N_Life* - каким боком просветленному должна мешать жизнь, собственность, работа? Он же вроде перестал теребонькать свой разум всякими страданиями?

Вот надоесть - наверное, может... Когда-нибудь. Но тогда и комментарии какие-то излишне будут.




> Если когда-нибудь появится желание поизучать психиатрию – поймёте.


 Ладно.

----------


## June

> Спору нет - последователи стремятся возвысить предмет культа, однако же сама концепция будды не создает иерархии - она говорит, что каждый сам отвечает за свои действия, у всех своя собственная карма, а будда - всего лишь тот, кто проснулся


 Вот, прозвучало важное слово – проснулся. Теперь и я могу написать, что да, признаю, и ножами убивают, и в автомобильных авариях погибают. Ефремова вот судят, и, несмотря на старания адвоката Пашаева, можно с уверенностью сказать – да, это он убил. Сел пьяный за руль и убил. И я пишу это с лёгкостью, culexus, а всё почему? Да потому, что не считаю его просветлённым, проснувшимся, понявшим всё и т.д. и т.п.. А случай с Буддой опускает его с небес на землю, показывает, что не такой уж он и проснувшийся, а, скорее, посредственный, слишком самоуверенный, безалаберный. У вашей учительницы литературы никто на уроке не повесился? А у него – сразу несколько учеников. Значит, не всё он понял. Может и ещё в чём ошибался? Может, и благородные истины не такие благородные, и не такие истины? Вот в чём проблема, как мне кажется) Про остальное завтра постараюсь написать, сейчас поработать надо чуток.

----------


## culexus

> Вот, прозвучало важное слово – проснулся. Теперь и я могу написать, что да, признаю, и ножами убивают, и в автомобильных авариях погибают. Ефремова вот судят, и, несмотря на старания адвоката Пашаева, можно с уверенностью сказать – да, это он убил. Сел пьяный за руль и убил. И я пишу это с лёгкостью, culexus, а всё почему? Да потому, что не считаю его просветлённым, проснувшимся, понявшим всё и т.д. и т.п.. А случай с Буддой опускает его с небес на землю, показывает, что не такой уж он и проснувшийся, а, скорее, посредственный, слишком самоуверенный, безалаберный. У вашей учительницы литературы никто на уроке не повесился? А у него – сразу несколько учеников. Значит, не всё он понял. Может и ещё в чём ошибался? Может, и благородные истины не такие благородные, и не такие истины? Вот в чём проблема, как мне кажется) Про остальное завтра постараюсь написать, сейчас поработать надо чуток.


 Во-первых, сравнение учителя литературы и Гаутамы - это сравнение жопы с пальцем. Насколько связано преподавание литературы с экзистенциальным выбором и учительствование Гаутамы? Соответственно, масштаб и количество того, что может пойти не так - отличается существенно, так же точно, как у токаря на заводе и Королева, бывшего пионером космических запусков ракет - разумеется, что токари в основном могут по невнимательности пары пальцев лишиться, в то время как у того же Королева были и аварии с человеческими жертвами. И еще раз повторю - некорректно и сравнение аудиторий, дети - детсадовцы и школьники - потому и считаются ограниченно дееспособными, что царя в голове не особо много, и методы работы с детьми изначально подразумевают их уровень. Что касается собственно инцидента в общине - не удивлюсь, если именно после него возникло понятие упайи - то есть как раз учета разной подготовки людей. Да и вообще - это процесс разворачивался постепенно, так же и правила вырабатывались и вводились постепенно, а не сразу.

Вообще же - это снова кивание на идеалы, мол всё должно быть идеально - или никак. Но так не бывает и быть в принципе не может, что опять же понятно и из той же философии буддизма, которая говорит о постоянной изменчивости и относительности. Твои оценки деятельности будды, как и оценки других людей, могут быть какими угодно (и, кстати, бездумное обожание - такой же дефект мышления), и я лично не собираюсь отстаивать их идеальность, ибо это глупо. То, что сделали его ученики - это не то, что им указывал учитель - и это однозначно. Виноват ли в этом учитель? - А где эта грань? Вот, например, Девадатта - был такой, который мутил воду в сангхе, подговорил одного принца убить своего отца, несколько раз покушался на самого Гаутаму, привел общину к расколу - за это тоже ответственен Гаутама? Ведь формально Девадатта - тоже был "буддист"? Но будда не наущал Девадатту в этих поступках, более того - осуждал. Это, конечно, здорово - всех собак повесить на будду, и прекрасный, как ты говоришь, пропагандистский прием, но это не более чем попытки огульной дискредитации. Может и театральное искусство виновато, что Ефремов напился и угробил человека тогда? Или его преподаватели? Родители? Производители спиртного и автомобилей? Только не сам Ефремов конечно же! Ведь он же, малыш наш, всего лишь следовал тому, что ему предлагали другие. Причем эти другие так хитро всё завуалировали, что и спиртное надо бы пить не до отключки, а если напился - не садись ни в коем случае за руль - но это всё же чушь собачья, на самом деле всё было подстроено, чтобы невинного Ефремова подставить!

И снова - я никакого идеализирования тут не провожу, это удел тех же заблуждающихся - искать в сансаре идеальное, которого там в принципе быть не может. И будда, да и любые иные деятели - для меня не предмет культа, а источник информации.

Могут ли благородные истины быть не такими благородными, а будда - в чем-то ошибаться в своей концепции? - Так почему бы тебе и не привести аргументы - в чем конкретно неверны эти истины, а не пытаться оспорить их какими-то отсылками к личности будды? Так же точно, если бы хоть бы сам Чикатило сказал, что 2+2 равно 4, из того, что он маньяк и мы не разделяем его поступков - не следует, что и "2+2=4" - это неверно. Хочешь оспорить "благородные истины" - оспаривай, приводи аргументы против истин, а не против будды. Для меня утверждения на основе авторитетов ничего не значат - разбираться следует с собственно концепцией.

----------


## culexus

Вот, кстати, цитата - Махапариниббана записал ответ Гаутамы на просьбу Ананды назначить его главой общины после смерти будды:




> Ананда, почему Орден монахов ожидает этого от меня? Я учил Дхамме, не делая различия на «внутреннее» и «внешнее»: у Татхагаты нет «кулака учителя» (в котором сдерживаются определенные истины). Если есть кто-то, кто думает: «Я возьму на себя ответственность за Орден» или «Орден под моим руководством», такой человек должен будет принять меры в отношении Ордена. Татхагата думает иначе. Зачем Татхагате делать приготовления для Ордена? Я сейчас стар, измучен... Я достиг срока жизни, мне исполняется восемьдесят лет. Подобно тому, как старую тележку заставляют двигаться, удерживая ее ремнями, тело Татхагаты продолжает двигаться, будучи перевязанным... Поэтому, Ананда, вы должны жить как острова сами по себе, будучи своим собственным прибежищем, не ища другого прибежища; с Дхаммой как с островом, с Дхаммой как с вашим убежищем, не ища другого убежища... *Те монахи, которые в мое время или впоследствии живут так, ища остров и прибежище в себе и в Дхамме и нигде больше, эти ревностные монахи действительно мои монахи* и преодолеют тьму.

----------


## culexus

Байку еще вспомнил, про дзен-мастера - веселые ребята были. В точности мне лень искать, перескажу своими словами.

Шаро*бились как-то монахи со своим учителям по деревням и весям, и в дороге их застал ливень. Тут они видят в скале углубление и рядом алтарь будды - с деревянной статуей. Ну, мастер их повел туда и говорит - тащите статую. Монахи думают: щас помедитируем перед буддой, то да сё, авось получше станет, а то холодища, мокро - жопа! Притащили статую, а мастер берет её и... об скалу - Хрясь! - в щепки. Все обомлели, а учитель поломал статую, развел костер в углублении, и все уселись вокруг. Сидят, молчат в ах*е... Мастер и говорит: "Че насупились-то?! Поди думаете, что - вот старый пердун-богохульник! Но вы еще молодые долбо*бы, а между тем буддизм - он для того, чтоб реально помогать, а не х*рней заниматься. И кто как не будда был бы сейчас рад, что обогрел нас своей статуей в такую непогоду!"

----------


## N_Life

> Неужели Unity это всё не в обдолбанном состоянии пишет?


 Религия — это и есть «обдолбанное» состояние. Религия сама по себе наркотична. Говорившие об «опиуме для народа» были правы. «Просветлённый» Ошо Раджниш сказал: «Да, медитация — это предельное ЛСД!» Читала про опыты Грофа с ЛСД и другими психоделиками, так он обнаружил, что «под наркотой» человек способен пережить то же самое, что переживает представитель любой религии — фейковое «присутствие Бога», «просветление», «блаженство». Недавно учёные, проверяя сканы мозга под действием ЛСД, обнаружили, что «под ЛСД» человек переживает «потерю личной идентичности», «растворение эго» — то, чего ищут Unity и другие представители его религии. Даже в моей секте бывшие наркоманы говорили, что здесь «наркота» гораздо круче, чем всё, что они пробовали до этого. После некоторых собраний нас всех так «накрывало», что мы встать не могли все, лежали. Массовый «кайф», «обдолбанность», потом все уходили, шатаясь, как пьяные. Да, где-то это всё уже сравнивали с тёткой с чашкой, которая напоила из этой чашки все народы вином и сделала их пьяными. В нашей религии (харизматии) все просили этого «вина» ещё больше, в некоторых местах оно «лилось», туда все слетались, «пили» это и валялись, «трезвели» и опять «пили». Потом лежали ржали часами, как люди «под сильной дурью». Даже было в харизматии ответвление, которое прямо называло это всё «ширкой», проповедовали с «пьяной» мордой, заплетающимся языком, ржали и предлагали всем «забить косяк духа», «нашыряться Богом», «налакаться этого вина» и говорили, что круче наркотика, чем это, просто нет. Абсолютно в любой религии есть эффект этого «опьянения» или «обдолбанности».
Так что Вы «зрите в корень»  :Smile:

----------


## culexus

> Религия — это и есть «обдолбанное» состояние. Религия сама по себе наркотична. Говорившие об «опиуме для народа» были правы. «Просветлённый» Ошо Раджниш сказал: «Да, медитация — это предельное ЛСД!» Читала про опыты Грофа с ЛСД и другими психоделиками, так он обнаружил, что «под наркотой» человек способен пережить то же самое, что переживает представитель любой религии — фейковое «присутствие Бога», «просветление», «блаженство». Недавно учёные, проверяя сканы мозга под действием ЛСД, обнаружили, что «под ЛСД» человек переживает «потерю личной идентичности», «растворение эго» — то, чего ищут Unity и другие представители его религии. Даже в моей секте бывшие наркоманы говорили, что здесь «наркота» гораздо круче, чем всё, что они пробовали до этого. После некоторых собраний нас всех так «накрывало», что мы встать не могли все, лежали. Массовый «кайф», «обдолбанность», потом все уходили, шатаясь, как пьяные. Да, где-то это всё уже сравнивали с тёткой с чашкой, которая напоила из этой чашки все народы вином и сделала их пьяными. В нашей религии (харизматии) все просили этого «вина» ещё больше, в некоторых местах оно «лилось», туда все слетались, «пили» это и валялись, «трезвели» и опять «пили». Потом лежали ржали часами, как люди «под сильной дурью». Даже было в харизматии ответвление, которое прямо называло это всё «ширкой», проповедовали с «пьяной» мордой, заплетающимся языком, ржали и предлагали всем «забить косяк духа», «нашыряться Богом», «налакаться этого вина» и говорили, что круче наркотика, чем это, просто нет. Абсолютно в любой религии есть эффект этого «опьянения» или «обдолбанности».
> Так что Вы «зрите в корень»


 Дак вон оно что.

Харизматия - такая же религия, как сеансы Кашпировского - медицина : ) Путать таки не стоит и всё грести под одно.

Но прекрасно, что вы таки умудрились соскочить.

----------


## N_Life

> Всё это имеет значение, если вы своей собственной жизнью не живете - тогда, конечно, кого-то надо же копировать.


 Если бы Вы жили своей собственной жизнью, тогда бы Вы Будду даже не упоминали.
А так Вы живёте «его жизнью», хотите Вы это признавать или нет. И то, что Вы и Unity вообще живёте — лучшее доказательство, что буддизм «не работает». Если бы Вы с ним действительно «постигли суть» восточных религий, «просветлились» полностью, то ни Вас, ни Unity не было бы на форуме вообще, потому что вы бы поняли, что форума нет, нет и никого на этом форуме, поэтому нечего никому писать, и вас нет, поэтому вы не можете ничего писать, потому что слов не существует и вашего мозга не существует, из которого вы достаёте какие-то слова. И если бы Вы действительно «разлились в пустоте», что обещают восточные религии, то Вы бы просто прекратили существовать вообще. Вы бы больше не ели, не пили, потому что Ваш желудок — это иллюзия, и пища — это иллюзия, кой смысл наполнять пустоту пустотой? Вы вообще — одна сплошная иллюзия в иллюзорном мире (говорю сейчас «безумной» логикой восточных религий). Как иллюзия может мне вообще что-то писать, если нет ни Вас, ни меня, ни этого форума? Зачем Вы «гоняете пустоту» из пустого в порожнее? Зачем Вы вообще продолжаете этот «спектакль» в этой теме, на этом форуме и вообще в Вашей жизни? Зачем продолжаете играть «роль» culexus? Culexus не существует и никогда не существовало. Вы выдаёте из несуществующего мозга несуществующие мысли мне, которой тут нет и никогда не было. 

Чем больше Вы будете отвечать мне и другим в этой теме, тем больше Вы будете доказывать мне, что восточные религии врут. Есть и Вы, есть и Unity, есть June, у June есть мозг, его мозг выдаёт мысли (умные мысли), Вы с этими мыслями спорите, считаете их глупыми, чем доказываете, что и у Вас есть мозг, он как-то реагирует, он никуда не делся, и он не иллюзия. Если бы Вы или Unity имели хоть какое-то отношение к восточным религиям или хотя бы их «концепции», Вы бы вообще не пользовались своим мозгом, потому что «просветлённый» Раджниш предупреждает, что «проблема — именно в уме, остерегайтесь того, что говорит ваш ум». И вообще «просветлённые» считают ум — несуществующим, иллюзией — тем, чего нет. Как Вы можете «отстаивать свою позицию» в этой теме с помощью Вашего ума? Это же Ваш враг, враг восточных религий, источник всех Ваших проблем. То есть, «перевожу» Вам с «языка религии» (а с языка религии, как я уже поняла, всегда нужно переводить, что она хочет сказать прямо. Так как она вечно виляет вокруг да около, не говорит прямо, мутит воду, специально всё усложняет и размывает, чтобы не поняли её простого и разрушительного посыла): для того, чтобы «просветлиться полностью», то есть до «состояния Будды», Вы должны «обойти» ум, «отказаться» от него, то есть полностью «сойти с ума», стать полностью «безумным», чтоб Вам вообще не было чем мыслить и чем анализировать и проверять хоть что-то, и только тогда Вы «растворитесь в пустоте» и «перестанете существовать».

Вы говорили, что буддизм — не религия. Так вот ум — враг любой религии. В любой религии говорят про ум, разум примерно то же, что и в восточных религиях. Задача любой религии — свести человека с ума, сделать его «безумным». Поэтому задавание вопросов и выражение сомнений не приветствуется и подавляется в любой религии. Попробуй православный монах задать вопрос настоятелю монастыря, почему у них в монастыре монахов после длительных молитв увозят в психлечебницу с шизофренией и разве это так должно быть? — настоятель скажет, что ему «бесы вкладывают эти мысли в ум», пусть воспитывает в себе «беспрекословное послушание» и выкидывает сомнения прочь. В харизматии, где я была, когда пастыря собирались кинуть людей на крупные деньги, а у людей возникали подозрения и сомнения, им говорили «это дьявол подкидывает тебе такие мысли, представь, что твоя голова — это чайник, сними крышечку (то есть, отключи свои мозги) и выпусти пар», и потом люди набрали миллионы в кредит, позакладывали свои дома, поприносили всё пастырю и остались в крупнейших долгах, без жилья и на грани самоубийства.

В буддистских монастырях, когда монахи «включают ум» и выражают сомнения в том, что им там преподают истину (или сомневаются в том, что «просветление» — это что-то хорошее, видя, что их «просветлённые» наставники спят со своими учениками или детьми), их наставники бьют палкой, «выбивают из них эго», были случаи, что и до смерти (почитайте «Stripping the Gurus»). Им на это скажут что-то вроде «Ум — это злейший враг человека».

----------


## N_Life

*culexus*, итак, для того, чтобы стать настоящим буддистом (а не фейковым), Вы должны окончательно «сойти с ума» и не пользоваться больше тем, чего нет. Примерно как Джим Керри, который недавно пережил «просветление», «слетел с катушек» по-настоящему, как и положено «просветлившемуся» и теперь везде рассказывает, что его нет и никогда не было, что он не реален, и мира нет, и мысль — иллюзорна, и вообще ничего и никого нет. 

Но. Как и любая религия, восточные религии — это одно сплошное лицемерие. С одной стороны Керри «пробудился» и «осознал», что его нет и ничего нет, с другой стороны — он продолжает (уже с «безумными» глазами) играть роли в кино, зарабатывать деньги, давать интервью, «играть роль» Джима Керри перед людьми, выступать перед публикой, рассказывая о своём «просветлении», старается (как он сам выразился) «забрать с собой как можно больше людей туда». Каких людей? Если он сам говорит, что «персоны» — это маски, за ними в действительности никого нет. И как он может кого-то куда-то забрать, если его самого нет, нет и того места, куда он пытается забрать?

Вы все лицемеры, как и любой религиозник. И Будда лицемерил, когда с одной стороны утверждал, что пережил «растворение в пустоте», а с другой стороны продолжал жить, учить кого-то чему-то (пользоваться своим умом), следить за общиной, есть, пить, страдать от болезней, страдать от потери своих ближайших учеников, которых убили в ходе политических разборок (почитайте бывшего буддийского монаха Стивена Бэчелора).


Вы сами, только появившись в этой теме, с порога доказали, что Будда не смог «отрешиться» даже от банального человеческого раздражения. Ваша цитата: «Будда "благородно помалкивал" насчет строения вселенной, чтобы, надо полагать, не обругать санскритским матом вопрошающего, ибо тот явно демонстрировал такими вопросами отсутствие понимания дискурса. А кому нравится повторять одно и то же - тут того гляди и впрямь ка-а-ак матюкнешься, хоть и будда... : )))». 

Никакое «отрешение» не работает ни у кого.
Вот Вам ещё одно доказательство того, что этот путь «не работает»: толку было Гаутаме оставлять свою жену и детей с целью «освободиться от человеческих привязанностей», если он потом привязался к своим ближайшим ученикам так же сильно, а может, и больше. Найдите хоть одного «просветлённого», «достигшего», кто бы реально «перестал существовать» после «просветления». У них «человеческое эго» не то, что не исчезло, а ещё больше «раздулось»: у Ошо в общине был полнейший разврат и разгул (и обогащение за счёт последователей), потом он ещё и засадил в тюрьму своих ближайших, когда начались вопросы. «Просветлённые» спят со своими последователями и последовательницами, с проститутками, с детьми, богатеют за их счёт, нередко попадают в тюрьму за эти дела. Они реально становятся ещё хуже по человеческим и уголовным понятиям, чем были до своего «просветления».

Почитайте статью про дзен мастеров «The Enlightenment Scam», где автор пишет: «Чем больше я изучал буддизм, тем больше я узнавал про учителей буддизма. И чем больше я узнавал про учителей буддизма, тем меньше мне нравилось, что я видел. Я думал, что «полностью просветлённый» человек другой.  Но все эти секс-скандалы, сектантство и откровенная тирания этих учителей доказали мне, что просветлённые мужчины и женщины не лучше, чем кто-либо из нас. И я говорю сейчас о личностях с безупречной дзен-буддистской репутацией, истинность «просветления» которых была признана дзен-буддизмом, и оно не остановило их от насилия над своими учениками, обворовывания их и разных других проявлений жестокости». 

Почитайте «Feature: Buddhism's pedophile monks»: «секс с детьми веками происходит в буддистских монастырях Азии, это распространённое явление на Тибете, в Китае, в Японии и других местах». Тут пишут, что даже Иезуиты, когда прибыли в Китай и Японию в 16-ом веке, были шокированы «взаимоотношениями» буддистских монахов и неофитов, которые были совсем ещё детьми. Это даже если католики (которые сами являются «фабрикой по производству педофилов»), были шокированы, то… «Просветлённый» У .Г. Кришнамурти называл все ашрамы борделями.

Либо никакой «пустоты» не существует, либо ни у одного представителя восточных религий никогда не получилось и не получится «раствориться» в этой пустоте.

----------


## jozh

N_Life, браво! Лучше чем вы здесь и сейчас выразили, ничего не скажешь! Но религиозники, таки да. Не стерпят и что-нибудь ляпнут, ибо веритофобы. И с ними станет совсем скучно...

----------


## N_Life

> Ну и про Гаутаму... более-менее точная оценка возраста будды на момент смерти - порядка 80 лет. Идеальное самоубийство, да. Погиб, что называется, в расцвете лет.


 Для «кармы» абсолютно без разницы когда. Главное, как. По буддийским меркам, он не «вырвался из колеса» и продолжит перерождаться, но только уже «в мире ада». Да, и опять же, как напомнил *June*, Гаутама ещё, получается, и «кармический самоубийца» — дважды избавиться от собственного тела — за это «колесить по сансаре» ему ещё много и много «жизней».

----------


## jozh

Вот, кстати, и зуб Будды. Кому-то что-то еще надо объяснять или все понятно?)
https://wolive.ru/images/img/zub_buddi/630110533.jpg

----------


## N_Life

*jozh*, а всё предсказуемо. Слышать они всё-равно никогда ничего и никого не слышат.  Слышат всегда только себя. С ними говорить всё-равно, что с пластинкой, в которую пытаешься вставить какие-то факты, а пластинка себе и дальше крутится сама по себе и повторяет сама себя. Забалтывание, переливание с пустого в порожнее, побольше заумных фраз, противоречие самому себе… Если совсем уже «зажимать фактами» — включается агрессия, вплоть до угроз. Обязательно переход на личности, если нечего сказать в ответ. Это самоослеплённые, самооглушённые люди, которые не видят и не слышат. 
Раньше думала, между религиями есть хоть какая-то разница, сейчас поняла, что вообще никакой. Поговори с буддистом и поговори с православным — разницы не увидишь никакой, одно и то же однотипное поведение и шаблонные реакции. Всё до боли предсказуемо. И до боли печально…

----------


## N_Life

> Но на самом деле нет ни малейшего доказательства того, что все наши печали хоть как-то связаны с желанием пожить без бога. Вот то есть - вообще никакого! И в этом смысле мы живем прекрасно без него. Еще точнее - прекрасно обходимся.


 С чем тогда связаны все наши печали? Какие у Вас объяснения? Мне интересно услышать Ваше мнение. Банальные и извечные вопросы: почему мы страдаем? И почему умираем?





> Как же нам выделить тогда истинную концепцию? Может быть проще предположить, что имеется психологический (или психический?) феномен духовного роста при применении ЛЮБОЙ религиозной концепции? Что это просто свойство нашей психики...


 Думаю, никакого реального «духовного роста» ни в одной религиозной концепции нет. По крайней мере, могу сказать из своих личных наблюдений за всеми религиозными концепциями: везде есть ИЛЛЮЗИЯ «духовного роста», иллюзия эта может длиться долго, почти всю жизнь, но в какой-то момент она обязательно окажется фейком. То, что долгое время казалось человеку «духовным ростом», обязательно окажется «духовной деградацией». Свойство психики «заболевшего» человека в «заболевшем» мире — верить в ложь и принимать ложь за правду. И, к сожалению, ложь «работает» какое-то время и очень сильно смахивает на правду, почти не отличишь. Но только до какого-то момента.
А «истинная концепция», как на данный момент мне видится — это не религия, и не рост, а ЖИЗНЬ. Настоящая жизнь. Без лжи и без иллюзий.




> мы обнаружим множество людей, достигших существенных духовных результатов (в том смысле, что получили облегчение от житейских страданий и от самого бремени жизни)


 Вот пока жизнь для человека является «бременем», с таким человеком, как мне кажется, что-то серьёзно не так. Вернее, с его жизнью. И если он будет «прятать голову в песок» от этого «бремени жизни» в разных религиозных концепциях (а религию я считаю самой смертью), он никогда не узнает, что такое жизнь, и как это когда жизнь — это не бремя, а наслаждение и настоящая свобода.

----------


## jozh

Страдаем и умираем... По той же, вероятно, причине, по которой 10-15-20- летняя машина перестает ездить. Износ механизма носителя сознания. Что такое сознание - не спрашивайте. Я не знаю...
А печали... Реакция на износ. Причем, не только видимый, физического носителя, но и более тонкий, неосязаемой субстанции. Душа иногда ощутимо болит. А где в ней нервные рецепторы? Бог весть...



> Думаю, никакого реального «духовного роста» ни в одной религиозной концепции нет. По крайней мере, могу сказать из своих личных наблюдений за всеми религиозными концепциями: везде есть ИЛЛЮЗИЯ «духовного роста», иллюзия эта может длиться долго, почти всю жизнь, но в какой-то момент она обязательно окажется фейком. То, что долгое время казалось человеку «духовным ростом», обязательно окажется «духовной деградацией». Свойство психики «заболевшего» человека в «заболевшем» мире — верить в ложь и принимать ложь за правду. И, к сожалению, ложь «работает» какое-то время и очень сильно смахивает на правду, почти не отличишь. Но только до какого-то момента.
> А «истинная концепция», как на данный момент мне видится — это не религия, и не рост, а ЖИЗНЬ. Настоящая жизнь. Без лжи и без иллюзий.


 Жизнь, да. Предельная реальность, о которой никто ничего не знает. "Я знаю только то, что ничего не знаю, а другие не знают и этого". Однако, согласитесь, незнание Сократа сильно отличается от незнания двоечника-второгодника дебила Васи. Сократ говорит о своем незнании из предельной реальности, а Вася даже не подозревает о её существовании)

----------


## N_Life

> Не знаю, в каком возрасте они совершили самоубийство. Судя по поступкам, интеллектуально взрослых не было ни среди учеников, ни среди преподавательского состава. Будда их, конечно, не съел, тем не менее, по российскому законодательству он мог бы помедитировать до 15 лет в не самых приятных уголках планеты.


 «Доведение до самоубийства» — это вообще самая излюбленная форма убийства, которую выбирает любая религия. Попробуй докажи, что ты довёл, а не что он сам. Особенно через учения. А они это мастерски делают. Они всегда остаются «ни при чём». Хитро получается: вроде проповедует про смертность тела, про то, что надо помедитировать на тему «мерзости своего тела», «своего разлагающегося трупа», как с теми бедными бхикшу было (то есть, сконцентрировал все их мысли на их собственной смерти), и когда это, естественно, вызвало у них «реакцию избавления от своего мерзкого тела», он развёл руками типа он не это имел ввиду и продолжает дальше. И его учение типа ни при чём, они не так поняли. Да нет, они как раз всё правильно поняли. 

Странное совпадение: способ эти бхикшу выбрали такой же, как «близнецы-братья» буддистов кальвинисты — перерезание горла. У кальвинистского лидера тоже «грамотное» доведение до массового самоубийства было: проповедовал, какие они все мерзкие, как Бог типа раскачивает их над пропастью, как паука, смотрит на них с омерзением и так и ждёт, чтоб они улетели в костёр. Люди, естественно, ревели, истерически кричали, хватались за столбы, им казалось, что под ними уже горит, и они сейчас провалятся и, конечно же, побежали «избавляться от себя таких мерзких». Его проповеди «захлебнулись в крови», но он так и не сел.

Вот почему эти люди заранее готовят себе «крышу». Гаутаме покровительствовал правитель Магадхи. Можно было доводить кого угодно до чего угодно. В моей бывшей секте пастыря шли в депутаты, а потом начинались кидания людей на квартиры и деньги с доведением до самоубийства. Сандей Аделаджа (которого уже все знают) тоже был «ни при чём», когда пошла волна самоубийств после «Кингз Кэпитал». Он типа не говорил им ничего никуда вкладывать. Хотя люди ходили на его проповеди и прекрасно помнят, что он их настойчиво вынуждал (и даже заставлял) это делать. 

Все религии кишат педофилами — а это куча поломанных судеб, эти дети чаще всего потом кончают с собой. И любая религия старается спихнуть всё на детей и «отмазать» своих педофилов от суда. То, что католики «тасуют» их, как карты, с прихода в приход, то же делают и православные, и СИ, и баптисты и все другие. У всех у них есть «связи» и «крыша». У Свидетелей Иеговы тоже есть «связи» наверху и свой личный «юр. отдел». Потому, насколько я знаю, никто никогда из СИ не «сел» из-за жертв «остракизма» —бойкотирования несогласных и ушедших (а скорее, выплюнутых из секты) (хотя остракизм есть в любой секте, но у СИ он особенно беспощаден). Столько людей покончило с собой из-за этого. 

Когда «проваливались» пророчества СИ и адвентистов о конце света на определённые даты, и люди (которые поверили, всё продали и ждали) кончали с собой, никто за это не сел. Никто не садится за самоубийства после выхода из сект. А оттуда редко вообще кто выходит без мыслей о самоубийстве. Буддийские монахи, кстати, выходят из монастырей с тем же самым «посттравматическим» набором тоталитарно-деструктивного культа (с самоубийством в том числе). Но Гаутаму за это никогда не посадят. Он «выплюнул» свои учения в мир и ушёл, а они ещё долго и долго будут губить, и никто за это не сядет…

----------


## N_Life

> я раньше  был верующим,


 Думаю, Вы были в религии, а не верующим. Как и я раньше.
Это прямо противоположные вещи.

----------


## N_Life

> возомнив Богом Себя, а другого почитая глупой и ничтожной тварью, кою можно поучать...


 По-моему, Вы именно этим здесь и занимаетесь. По крайней мере, для меня всё выглядит именно так.

*Unity*
Вы представляете «абсолюта» как шизофреника, в котором «всё в одну кучу», который одновременно хочет добра и хочет зла и ищете с ним «слиться». Чтобы что? Чтобы тоже стать шизофреником?

----------


## oneway

> Вот, кстати, и зуб Будды.


 Этот крепкий орешек ни одному будде не по зубам)

----------


## N_Life

> Как сказал один человек: "Истина - страна без дорог."


 Я прихожу к выводу, что истина — это Личность.




> Реальность-то всегда под носом, не требует выполнения каких-то особых действий или ритуалов.


 Ну вот и я начинаю понимать, что она сама тебя находит, потому что она всегда рядом, стоит её только захотеть.

----------


## oneway

> Я прихожу к выводу, что истина — это Личность.


 Чья личность?

----------


## N_Life

> Харизматия - такая же религия, как сеансы Кашпировского - медицина : )


 Да ну? Часть протестантизма. С 1901 года. Самая типичная что ни на есть религия. 
У нас, кстати, даже ретриты были, как у Вас, у буддистов. И «пробуждения» были — то же самое, что у вас — «просветления». Чем больше я читаю Ваших «просветлённых» и их ощущения и переживания, тем больше я узнаю свою религию и свои ощущения и переживания в ней. Как будто я побывала в буддизме. У нас просто другими словами всё это называли, а так было всё то же самое. У нас куча «просветлённых» лидеров была, которые тоже осознали себя как «я есть», «слились со всем», с «абсолютом», «я — это всё, и всё это я» и прочее. Кеннет Коупленд даже говорил на проповедях своим последователям: «я в вас, вы во мне, мы — одно», «я есмь, и вы есть», «я Бог и вы и есть Бог» — типичный буддист. У нас и «просветление» раздавали через прикосновение ко лбу (как делал Сёко Асахара). У нас полно «просветлённых» было — и спали с последователями, с детьми и оббирали людей на деньги точно так же, как и ваши буддистские «просветлённые».




> Но прекрасно, что вы таки умудрились соскочить.


 Поэтому Вы предлагаете новую «иглу», теперь уже восточного происхождения?

----------


## N_Life

> Чья личность?


 С Которой всё началось и Которой всё закончится. Всё из Неё, Ею и к Ней.

----------


## oneway

> С Которой всё началось и Которой всё закончится. Всё из Неё, Ею и к Ней.


 Ну, хорошо. А что это понимание дает и что меняет конкретно в человеческой жизни: в вашей, например, или моей?

----------


## N_Life

> Ну, хорошо. А что это понимание дает и что меняет конкретно в человеческой жизни: в вашей, например, или моей?


 Лично в моей это меняет всё. Я начала жить. Чего не было ещё до этого форума (и что нельзя было назвать жизнью). Если меня сильно любят (я сейчас говорю не про человека), и я люблю в ответ — что ещё надо? Особенно если у меня такое чувство, что эта жизнь и эта любовь уже никогда не закончится, а будет только расти… 

Все люди, по сути — это большие недолюбленные дети. Что нам ещё нужно кроме того, чтобы нас сильно любили по-настоящему, и чтобы эта любовь никогда не заканчивалась?

----------


## N_Life

> Страдаем и умираем... По той же, вероятно, причине, по которой 10-15-20- летняя машина перестает ездить. Износ механизма носителя сознания.


 Иногда это объясняет, да. Но в случае с только что родившимися детьми со смертельным заболеванием должно быть ещё какое-то объяснение…




> Предельная реальность, о которой никто ничего не знает.


 Мне на данный момент кажется, о ней можно узнать всё (ну или почти всё) ещё в этой жизни. Если этого по-настоящему захотеть.

----------


## oneway

> Лично в моей это меняет всё. Я начала жить. Чего не было ещё до этого форума (и что нельзя было назвать жизнью). Если меня сильно любят (я сейчас говорю не про человека), и я люблю в ответ — что ещё надо? Особенно если у меня такое чувство, что эта жизнь и эта любовь уже никогда не закончится, а будет только расти…


 Ну это прекрасно. Серьезно. Рад за вас и не вижу никаких причин докучать далее своими вопросами. Хотя если хорошая полоса все-таки закончится, я не против поговорить с вами о жизни. Без религии, без сказок, без сомнительных концепций. Только интроспективное погружение в собственную повседневность)

----------


## N_Life

> не вижу никаких причин докучать далее своими вопросами.


 Почему? Мне очень нравятся Ваши вопросы. Очень.




> Хотя если хорошая полоса все-таки закончится, я не против поговорить с вами о жизни.


 А если это окажется не «полоса», а предельная реальность, которая всегда была, есть, будет и никогда не закончится? Если она так и останется навсегда моей повседневностью? Без религий. И без сказок. Просто ЛЮБОВЬ, которая всегда была, есть и будет, и которая растёт с каждым днём…




> я не против поговорить с вами о жизни.


 Что такое жизнь для Вас?

----------


## oneway

> Почему? Мне очень нравятся Ваши вопросы. Очень.


 Потому что они несут в себе "зерна" моего сомнения, которые, вероятно, могут навредить вашему текущему самоощущению. А у меня нет никаких причин хотеть этого. 




> А если это окажется не «полоса», а предельная реальность, которая всегда была, есть, будет и никогда не закончится? Если она так и останется навсегда моей повседневностью? Без религий. И без сказок. Просто ЛЮБОВЬ, которая всегда была, есть и будет, и которая растёт с каждым днём…


 Тогда я буду рад за вас) Я ведь, собственно, примерно о том же, хотя оперирую при этом куда более приземленными понятиями. Для меня нет, например, ни Творца, ни свободы воли. 




> Что такое жизнь для Вас?


 Все, что происходит в текущий момент времени, все что мной воспринимается и осознается, включая мои собственные мысли по поводу происходящего.

----------


## N_Life

*oneway*, я только одного не могу понять, вот обратила внимание, почему Вы, Unity, culexus и некоторые другие ждут, когда же мне, наконец, станет плохо? Вы все так уверены, что вот-вот «качели» качнутся в другую сторону, и я прибегу «плакать вам в жилетки, как всё в жизни плохо» под поучительное «а мы ж говорили…»  Вы хотите мне смерти? Хотите мне страданий? Почему если человеку хорошо, нужно обязательно ожидать какой-то подвох? Мне иногда кажется, что некоторые люди на подобных форумах находятся для «подталкивания того, кто на грани, ближе к краю, чтоб наверняка»… А если кому-то хорошо, ему обязательно нужно сделать плохо или добиться от него негатива и «всё плохо». Короче, надо сделать, чтобы плохо было всем. Может, вы думаете, что вы лучше «знаете жизнь»? Что именно вы правильно поняли, что жизнь — это страдание и бремя, и что все, кто так не считает — «не знают жизни»? Я, может, лучше вас знаю, что такое «не жизнь», меня столько раз не должно уже было быть после всего, что со мной было. После такого много кто не выжил бы. Почему я так мало вижу людей вокруг (не только на этом форум, а вообще), которые «вытягивают из ямы», а не «затаскивают в яму» или «подталкивают ближе к яме»? Куда они подевались? Мне одной хочется, чтобы Вам было так же хорошо, как сейчас мне? Я одна Вам желаю жизни, любви и счастья? Вы мне такого не желаете? Вы желаете мне «разговоров о жизни», когда мне, наконец, станет плохо?
Почему у меня не такой подход к людям сейчас? Почему мне так сильно хочется, чтобы у Вас и у каждого другого в этой теме было это состояние настоящей жизни, которое никогда не закончится? Почему у меня такое чувство, что я ради этого отдала бы свою жизнь? Почему когда моей подруге было ужасно плохо, и она балансировала на грани самоубийства, я не рассказывала ей, как всё плохо и не намекала ей, что ничего хорошего её впереди не ждёт? Почему я её тащила из этой ямы, хотя её состояние чуть не убило меня саму по ходу (вернее, убивало постоянно), и она сейчас в постоянном состоянии, что «её любят», как и я? Может, потому что у меня ценность «человека» другая, чем у Вас? Я так понимаю, Вы тоже больше восточных религиозных взглядов. Для этой концепции человек — это пыль, ничто, ошибка. Для меня же человек — это то, за что не жалко отдать свою жизнь. Это что-то настолько ценное, что боишься даже осознать, насколько… Я уже писала, что для меня Творец на данный момент — это реальная личность, и в моём понимании Он оценил жизнь человека выше, чем Свою собственную жизнь. Мне кажется, я это очень-очень-очень сильно понимаю сейчас, как никогда. И я, честно, не жду, когда Вам станет плохо. Я этого очень не хочу. Мне будет от этого больно. Так что… Я не против поговорить с Вами о жизни, если Вам нужна будет жизнь, а не смерть. Или если Вам нужно будет, чтобы кто-то «тащил Вас из ямы», молча, без религий, без сказок, просто любил и тащил…

----------


## N_Life

> Потому что они несут в себе "зерна" моего сомнения, которые, вероятно, могут навредить вашему текущему самоощущению.


 Если оно настоящее и, как бы так сказать, вечное, то этому ничего не сможет навредить. Поэтому я не боюсь Ваших сомнений и Ваших вопросов. 




> Для меня нет, например, ни Творца, ни свободы воли.


 Кто ж Вас тогда любить-то будет?... Раб? Вы сам?




> Все, что происходит в текущий момент времени, все что мной воспринимается и осознается, включая мои собственные мысли по поводу происходящего.


 Ну для меня сейчас примерно тоже так же можно описать жизнь. Только такое состояние, как будто этот «текущий момент» уже не закончится никогда.

----------


## jozh

> Я уже писала, что для меня Творец на данный момент — это реальная личность, и в моём понимании Он оценил жизнь человека выше, чем Свою собственную жизнь. Мне кажется, я это очень-очень-очень сильно понимаю сейчас, как никогда. ... нужно будет, чтобы кто-то «тащил Вас из ямы», молча, без религий, без сказок, просто любил и тащил…


 Но ведь история про бога, который, будучи единосущным со своим сыном, принес его (себя) в жертву - это и есть религия. Как же "Он оценил жизнь человека выше, чем Свою собственную жизнь", если, как вы сами говорите, дети умирают? Или еще хуже - рождаются инвалидами и так живут всю жизнь. Какая же это любовь?
А что касается библейской концепции, то я писал о фактах, которые делают ее несостоятельной. Следовательно, и вся эта история со спасением и искуплением тоже несостоятельна.

----------


## culexus

> Если бы Вы жили своей собственной жизнью, тогда бы Вы Будду даже не упоминали.
> А так Вы живёте «его жизнью», хотите Вы это признавать или нет. И то, что Вы и Unity вообще живёте — лучшее доказательство, что буддизм «не работает». Если бы Вы с ним действительно «постигли суть» восточных религий, «просветлились» полностью, то ни Вас, ни Unity не было бы на форуме вообще, потому что вы бы поняли, что форума нет, нет и никого на этом форуме, поэтому нечего никому писать, и вас нет, поэтому вы не можете ничего писать, потому что слов не существует и вашего мозга не существует, из которого вы достаёте какие-то слова. И если бы Вы действительно «разлились в пустоте», что обещают восточные религии, то Вы бы просто прекратили существовать вообще. Вы бы больше не ели, не пили, потому что Ваш желудок — это иллюзия, и пища — это иллюзия, кой смысл наполнять пустоту пустотой? Вы вообще — одна сплошная иллюзия в иллюзорном мире (говорю сейчас «безумной» логикой восточных религий). Как иллюзия может мне вообще что-то писать, если нет ни Вас, ни меня, ни этого форума? Зачем Вы «гоняете пустоту» из пустого в порожнее? Зачем Вы вообще продолжаете этот «спектакль» в этой теме, на этом форуме и вообще в Вашей жизни? Зачем продолжаете играть «роль» culexus? Culexus не существует и никогда не существовало. Вы выдаёте из несуществующего мозга несуществующие мысли мне, которой тут нет и никогда не было. 
> 
> Чем больше Вы будете отвечать мне и другим в этой теме, тем больше Вы будете доказывать мне, что восточные религии врут. Есть и Вы, есть и Unity, есть June, у June есть мозг, его мозг выдаёт мысли (умные мысли), Вы с этими мыслями спорите, считаете их глупыми, чем доказываете, что и у Вас есть мозг, он как-то реагирует, он никуда не делся, и он не иллюзия. Если бы Вы или Unity имели хоть какое-то отношение к восточным религиям или хотя бы их «концепции», Вы бы вообще не пользовались своим мозгом, потому что «просветлённый» Раджниш предупреждает, что «проблема — именно в уме, остерегайтесь того, что говорит ваш ум». И вообще «просветлённые» считают ум — несуществующим, иллюзией — тем, чего нет. Как Вы можете «отстаивать свою позицию» в этой теме с помощью Вашего ума? Это же Ваш враг, враг восточных религий, источник всех Ваших проблем. То есть, «перевожу» Вам с «языка религии» (а с языка религии, как я уже поняла, всегда нужно переводить, что она хочет сказать прямо. Так как она вечно виляет вокруг да около, не говорит прямо, мутит воду, специально всё усложняет и размывает, чтобы не поняли её простого и разрушительного посыла): для того, чтобы «просветлиться полностью», то есть до «состояния Будды», Вы должны «обойти» ум, «отказаться» от него, то есть полностью «сойти с ума», стать полностью «безумным», чтоб Вам вообще не было чем мыслить и чем анализировать и проверять хоть что-то, и только тогда Вы «растворитесь в пустоте» и «перестанете существовать».
> 
> Вы говорили, что буддизм — не религия. Так вот ум — враг любой религии. В любой религии говорят про ум, разум примерно то же, что и в восточных религиях. Задача любой религии — свести человека с ума, сделать его «безумным». Поэтому задавание вопросов и выражение сомнений не приветствуется и подавляется в любой религии. Попробуй православный монах задать вопрос настоятелю монастыря, почему у них в монастыре монахов после длительных молитв увозят в психлечебницу с шизофренией и разве это так должно быть? — настоятель скажет, что ему «бесы вкладывают эти мысли в ум», пусть воспитывает в себе «беспрекословное послушание» и выкидывает сомнения прочь. В харизматии, где я была, когда пастыря собирались кинуть людей на крупные деньги, а у людей возникали подозрения и сомнения, им говорили «это дьявол подкидывает тебе такие мысли, представь, что твоя голова — это чайник, сними крышечку (то есть, отключи свои мозги) и выпусти пар», и потом люди набрали миллионы в кредит, позакладывали свои дома, поприносили всё пастырю и остались в крупнейших долгах, без жилья и на грани самоубийства.
> 
> В буддистских монастырях, когда монахи «включают ум» и выражают сомнения в том, что им там преподают истину (или сомневаются в том, что «просветление» — это что-то хорошее, видя, что их «просветлённые» наставники спят со своими учениками или детьми), их наставники бьют палкой, «выбивают из них эго», были случаи, что и до смерти (почитайте «Stripping the Gurus»). Им на это скажут что-то вроде «Ум — это злейший враг человека».


 Я упоминаю будду, так как он исторически раньше сформулировал то, к чему пришел и я сам - без него : )

Вы же сами сейчас на качелях: как когда-то спешили в свою секту с полной уверенности в своей правоте, так с тем же азартом сейчас обличаете всё напропалую : ) Декорации поменялись, а суть - всё та же: опьяненость собственными мыслями и ощущением причастности к истинной истине : )

Вот вы приводите нам примеры того, что в общинах есть и педофилия и много прочего... но всё ровно то же самое есть и в светских заведениях. Преступники - есть как те, кто называет себя верующими в то или иное, так и атеисты : ) Но вы видите сейчас только одну сторону, эта избирательность вашего внимания - типичное когнитивное заблуждение, вполне объяснимое явление на фоне вашего текущего "противостояния", создающее иллюзию правдивости. Но в действительности, в каждом конкретном случае мы имеем за теми или иными поступками - собственно человека, и не важно - относит он себя к какой-то конфессии или нет.

В целях того же подтверждения своей платформы, вы, очевидно, предпочитаете не замечать, что я уже несколько раз повторил: я никаких ритуалов не исповедую вообще, ни в каких организациях не участвую и ни кого ни в какие организации вступать - не призываю, но вы настойчиво меня записываете в какие-то верующие : )) И это я, оказывается, вас не слышу. Ой-ли?

Что же касается "пустотности" и прочего - я так же пояснил каким образом что из чего вытекает, и так же писал, что для меня это технический, материалистический вывод, который, в общем-то, оказался близок к буддийскому, только буддизм не располагал экспериментальными данными, на которые мог опереться я, и потому пришел к этому иначе. Впрочем, не вижу смысла еще раз всё повторять.

Насчет моих "должествований"... *N_Life* - это очередная иллюзия : ) я что-то там должен - исключительно по тому, что вы сами себе придумали обо мне, но другого варианта вы даже себе допустить не можете, и услышать другого - неспособны сейчас. Я предлагаю вам обмен мнениями, а вы - защищаете очередную свою иллюзию "правды", расценивая любые реплики как атаку. После перенесенного вами травматического опыта - ваше поведение понятно. Но не разумно. Опять же - и это пройдет : )

На сём я раскланиваюсь и желаю хорошего времяпрепровождения вам.

----------


## oneway

> *oneway*, я только одного не могу понять, вот обратила внимание, почему Вы, Unity, culexus и некоторые другие ждут, когда же мне, наконец, станет плохо? Вы все так уверены, что вот-вот «качели» качнутся в другую сторону, и я прибегу «плакать вам в жилетки, как всё в жизни плохо» под поучительное «а мы ж говорили…»  …


 Ну я точно не жду и не уверен, что вам точно станет плохо. Я вижу, что вы - другой человек, со своим особенностями восприятия и обработки информации, и то, что не работает для меня, для вас может прекрасно работать. Поэтому я и пишу "если". Просто до тех пор в ином подходе нет никакого смысла. Дойдите до конца в своих собственных изысканиях, а там - посмотрим. Если в конце-концов все так и останется хорошо, то, повторюсь, буду лишь рад за вас. Желаю вам, чтобы так оно и было.




> Я так понимаю, Вы тоже больше восточных религиозных взглядов.


 Нет. Я сейчас совсем не религиозен и отошел от копания в религиозных концепциях. Если я по каким-то моментам совпадаю с ними, то только лишь потому, что сам, исходя из собственного опыта проживания жизни, пришел к аналогичным выводам.

----------


## N_Life

> Я упоминаю будду, так как он исторически раньше сформулировал то, к чему пришел и я сам - без него : )


 Мне это не нужно «обличать», как и что-либо другое. Это не я начинала. Сначала меня начал тащить в эту концепцию Unity, потом к нему присоединились и Вы. Пришлось от вас обоих «отбиваться», разобравшись с этой концепцией, почему для меня она однозначно не подходит. Даже если у Вас это что-то отдельное от каких-либо религий, Вы всё-равно мне не подтвердили, что эта концепция «работает». Не надо было начинать напор — не было бы отпора  :Smile: 




> Вы же сами сейчас на качелях: как когда-то спешили в свою секту с полной уверенности в своей правоте, так с тем же азартом сейчас обличаете всё напропалую : ) Декорации поменялись, а суть - всё та же: опьяненость собственными мыслями и ощущением причастности к истинной истине : )


 По-моему, я нигде со 100% уверенностью не утверждала, что только так, и больше никак. И уверенности в собственной правоте у меня нет. А выражать свои мысли и свои представления о чём-то на данный момент времени никому не запрещено. Разве я Вам их навязываю как единственно правильные?




> Вот вы приводите нам примеры того, что в общинах есть и педофилия и много прочего... но всё ровно то же самое есть и в светских заведениях. Преступники - есть как те, кто называет себя верующими в то или иное, так и атеисты : ) Но вы видите сейчас только одну сторону,


 Да нет, я как раз и говорила о том, что злое, смертоносное «альтер эго» есть абсолютно в каждом человеке, и в религиозном, и в светском. «Болезнь» у всех (у всего человечества) одна и та же. И выражает она себя и в педофилии, и в других преступлениях, и вообще в причинении зла друг другу и самому себе. Просто светские ничего с этой «болезнью» не делают, а религиозные претендуют на то, что они знают, как это «вылечить». В случае с концепцией конкретно восточных религий я и выяснила для себя, что не «лечит» она ни фига, «не работает» лечение.




> я никаких ритуалов не исповедую вообще, ни в каких организациях не участвую и ни кого ни в какие организации вступать - не призываю, но вы настойчиво меня записываете в какие-то верующие : ))


 Вы мне уверенно старались доказать, что для меня всё-равно всё закончится смертью, и всё бессмысленно, поэтому мне надо в «шуньяту», не дожидаясь своего конца. Да, Вы верующий. Вы верите в «великую пустоту», и по-своему призывали меня туда, заметили ли Вы это или нет.




> Я предлагаю вам обмен мнениями, а вы - защищаете очередную свою иллюзию "правды",


 Мнениями так не обмениваются. Вы говорите с позиции уверенности в существовании пустоты и колеса, из которого нужно вырваться. Для меня это не факт — я не нахожу подтверждений существованию пустоты, колеса и т.п. ни в Ваших словах, ни у кого другого, кто об этом говорит или пишет. Вы и они ведёте себя так, как будто этой пустоты не существует. Вы мне говорили не как Ваше мнение, а как факт, что для меня всё всё-равно закончится смертью и с этим бессмысленно что-то делать. Не факт. Есть другие пути, помимо того понимания, к которому пришли Вы и которое Вы утверждаете как факт. Так надо было и говорить, что это всего лишь Ваше мнение и концепция, которая на данный момент кажется Вам самой правильной и «работающей».

----------


## oneway

> Если оно настоящее и, как бы так сказать, вечное, то этому ничего не сможет навредить. Поэтому я не боюсь Ваших сомнений и Ваших вопросов.


 Нельзя сбить с пути только дошедшего, а идущего - вполне возможно. Вы, как я понимаю, пока еще в процессе.




> Кто ж Вас тогда любить-то будет?... Раб? Вы сам?


 А мне для того, чтобы любить жизнь, не нужна чья-то любовь)




> Ну для меня сейчас примерно тоже так же можно описать жизнь. Только такое состояние, как будто этот «текущий момент» уже не закончится никогда.


 Хорошо. Пусть так и будет!

----------


## N_Life

> Но ведь история про бога, который, будучи единосущным со своим сыном, принес его (себя) в жертву - это и есть религия.


 Только потому, что об этом написали книжку и вокруг этого настроили каких-то стрёмных, фейковых религий? Лично я не хочу больше ничего находить в книжках, а хочу переживать лично. Если я до этого факта дожила на данный момент своей жизнью, и он даёт мне настоящую жизнь, то какая мне разница, где и когда об этом писали, и какая религия тоже уцепилась за этот факт и обмусолила его в какую-то свою сторону? Факт-то от этого не перестал быть фактом (если он был). И вообще мне кажется, полюбить кого-то и отдать за него жизнь — это вообще не может быть религией. Это живые, настоящие отношения. «Лав стори» Творца и Его творения, если хотите. Я не утверждаю, что моё видение и переживание на данный момент самое правильное и не собираюсь его никому навязывать. Просто у меня оно такое.




> Как же "Он оценил жизнь человека выше, чем Свою собственную жизнь", если, как вы сами говорите, дети умирают? Или еще хуже - рождаются инвалидами и так живут всю жизнь. Какая же это любовь?


 У меня есть свои объяснения этому всему, которые мне пока на 100% всё это объясняют и «укладывают» в стройную картину, но мне кажется, высказывать своё мнение не имеет никакого смысла, раз всё, что я говорю, воспринимается всеми, как религия, значит, я делаю вывод, что надо молчать. Просто жить и молчать. По возможности, "закрыть свой рот навсегда" и не отвечать ничего, даже если кто-то когда-то заведёт какую-то тему и придётся высказать своё мнение, всё-равно не высказывать. В этом мире не все люди имеют право на своё мнение.




> А что касается библейской концепции, то я писал о фактах, которые делают ее несостоятельной. Следовательно, и вся эта история со спасением и искуплением тоже несостоятельна.


 Я не хочу защищать книжку. Опять же по причине, которую описала выше. Несмотря на то, что лично у меня к ней претензий нет, для меня на данный момент она не обнаружила никакой лжи и, так получилось, стала моим лечением на выходе оттуда, так как именно из неё мне становилось понятно, куда я попала, что это было и как из этого выйти и от этого «вылечиться» без психологов, психиатров, антидепрессантов и пр. Но я всё-равно не хочу защищать книжку и не хочу ничего книжного. Либо лично пережитое, а не вычитанное или выслушанное от кого-то (пусть даже пережитое будет по факту похоже на то, о чём я когда-то читала, но книжка ж в этом не виновата, если она может совпадать с жизнью?).

----------


## N_Life

> А мне для того, чтобы любить жизнь, не нужна чья-то любовь)


 На этом форуме разве есть кто-то, кто любит жизнь? Пока что-то я этого не заметила.

----------


## oneway

> На этом форуме разве есть кто-то, кто любит жизнь? Пока что-то я этого не заметила.


 Почему бы и нет? Думаете, люди сюда только за смертью приходят?) Мне, вот, интересна атмосфера, интересны необычные люди, проходящие или прошедшие ранее через пограничные состояния, их мысли, мои собственные мысли и чувства, возникающие при прочтении. Все это тоже - жизнь. Даже если проходит в разговорах о смерти.

----------


## N_Life

*jozh*, раз уж Вы начали про «это религия», то всё-таки я не могу не спросить у Вас. Вы в курсе, что история про «Бога нет, искупления не было и Библия несостоятельна» — это религия? Вы знаете, что представляете религию, а значит, секту? Атеистическая религия проявила себя как религиозная секта в масштабах Советского Союза. Как-то, изучая историю баптистского сектантского движения, я наткнулась на историю «Мюнстерской коммуны» — когда сектанты-анабаптисты захватили власть в Мюнстере и превратили весь город в секту. Я с удивлением обнаружила, что «сценарий», по которому развивались события в этом городе, мне что-то до боли напоминает. Так вот, в атеистическом Советском Союзе всё развивалось по идентичному сценарию, но только не в масштабах города, а в масштабах целой страны.

В Мюнстере во главе стали религиозные лидеры, «пророки». В Советском Союзе тоже — «святая троица», один из которых до сир пор «нетленный» лежит, и свой «батюшка» («отец народов»). В Мюнстере обещали, что город превратится в «новый Иерусалим», «рай на земле», и в СС обещали «светлое будущее». В Мюнстере объявили, что у них теперь коммунизм — всё общее, они все теперь семья, а кто не хочет делиться, у того отбирали, и в СС ввели коммунизм, когда все граждане — это товарищи, всё общее, а кто не хочет делиться, того «раскулачивали». В Мюнстере все блага стали собираться в руках верхушки, а население начало беднеть настолько, что в городе начался голодомор, умершие от голода лежали прямо на улицах, и люди начали есть людей; и в СС партийная верхушка стала непомерно богатеть, а в некоторых местах страны (к примеру, на Украине) начались голодоморы, когда отбирали абсолютно всё, что можно было съесть, и люди стали есть людей. И это в то время, когда верхушка (и в Мюнстере, и в СС) объедалась деликатесами. В Мюнстере не выпускали никого из города; недовольных, задающих вопросы и сомневающихся стали объявлять «врагами», сажать в тюрьму, казнить публично, и в СС старались не выпускать никого за пределы «железного занавеса», чтоб не видели, как хорошо живётся людям за пределами «секты», а тех, кто уезжал, считали предателями; сомневающихся и недовольных внутри страны объявляли «врагами народа», забирали из дома посреди ночи без объяснений, мучили в застенках НКВД, сажали в тюрьму или расстреливали. В Мюнстере практиковалась слежка за «ближними» и доносы на предмет «предательских мыслей и взглядов», и в СС было то же самое. Жертв Мюнстерского сектантского режима было много, в СС их было намного больше — миллионы. Мюнстер превратился в невыносимую тюрьму, и режим распался, и в СС произошло то же самое. Мюнстер обманул людей с «раем на земле», и атеизм обманул людей со «светлым будущим». Мюнстер стал для жителей «промывкой мозгов», «зомбировкой населения» (так что некоторые и после всех этих ужасов считали верхушку «пророками от Бога»), и атеистический СС превратил людей в зомбированное население с «совковым мышлением» и «промытыми мозгами», когда весь народ плакал, хороня своего тирана «батюшку Сталина» и до сих пор есть люди, которые хотят возвращения его «железной руки», а некоторые православные пишут с «батюшки Сталина» иконы и считают его святым. Это поведение любого зазомбированного человека с «промытыми мозгами». «Нетленный», кстати, тоже никуда не делся, несмотря на его «провальные пророчества» о светлом будущем.

Описанный тут «сценарий», в принципе, характерен для любой религии и секты, везде начинает развиваться что-то подобное, если для этого создаются благоприятные условия. Вы, может, и не знаете, но, к сожалению, Вы являетесь представителем и «религии» Джонстауна (на позднем этапе этой секты). То ужасное, что эти люди сделали в конце, они сделали уже как полные атеисты. Ещё за два года до «смертельной драмы» Джим Джонс проповедовал атеизм и агностицизм (если точнее всего это выразить, «атеистический агностицизм»). И, кстати, ещё коммунизм, он даже пересылал финансовые средства в Советский Союз, имел с коммунистами связи. Хотя атеистом он стал уже давно, ещё когда они не переехали из США в Гайану и не стали строить «город Джонса», который превратится в их «братскую могилу».

Секта Джонстауна развивалась по точно такому «сценарию», как Мюнстер и как советский атеизм. Там было всё то же самое. В своих проповедях Джонс постоянно вбивал в мозги своим последователям, что «бога нет», презрительно называл его «небесным богом», называл его неудачником, высмеивал, рассказывал своим последователям, что их «небесный бог» ничего им не дал и не даст, потому что его нет. Только «я вам дал еду, одежду, здоровье, обеспечение, любовь, поддержку и т.п.», — убеждал их Джонс. Он швырял на своих проповедях Библию на пол, топтался по ней и говорил: «Вот видите, если бы бог был, он бы поразил меня за это молнией». Эту книжицу он ненавидел лютой ненавистью: «эта черная книжка — источник всех бед, рабства и т.п.», «Библия — это мышьяк, она погубит вас».

Когда я прочитала Ваши атеистические фразы на этом форуме, мне они показались знакомыми. Где-то я всё это уже слышала. И вот сейчас я вспомнила, где я их слышала: в проповедях Джима Джонса. «Удивительно, что до сих пор существует религия» — здесь Вы практически дословно цитируете его. О «несостоятельности Библии» и «несостоятельности истории спасения и искупления» Джонс тоже говорил. И это было ещё самое мягкое, что он об этом говорил. И я понимаю, почему такие совпадения — все представители атеизма-агностицизма, хотят они того или нет, но «выполняют одну и ту же программу» одного и того же автора, который её придумал. Эта программа придумана для своей определённой цели. В случае с Джонстауном цели атеистической программы были — довести до смерти всех этих людей (хотя смертей в Джонстауне было намного больше, чем в день отравления, потому что до этого люди Джонса методично убивали тех, кто уходили из секты, а после этого ещё долго совершали самоубийства оставшиеся после «финальной драмы» в живых). В случае с Советским Союзом цели были — миллионы смертей. Не бывает никакой религиозной программы без целей. А итоговая цель её всегда — смерть.

P.S. Говорю об этом всём ни в коем случае не с целью «высмеять» Ваши взгляды и взгляды других атеистов и агностиков, а исключительно из уважения к Вам, как к очень умному человеку, который имеет право знать факты, которых он, возможно, ещё не знает. Так как мы не можем знать все факты. Некоторые мы узнаём только позже. А бывает, что и когда уже слишком поздно. По крайней мере, считаю разумным поступать с другими так, как хочу, чтобы поступали со мной, а мне бы очень помогло, если бы тогда, когда я не знала всех фактов о религии, в которой я была, мне повстречался человек и рассказал эти все факты мне тогда, когда ещё было не поздно. Но, к сожалению, такого человека не было, и мне пришлось находить все эти факты самой, когда уже было поздно.

----------


## jozh

N_Life, огромное спасибо вам за добрые слова и особенно - за добрые намерения! Огромная редкость в наше время - беспокоиться о состоянии собеседника, а не самоутверждаться за его счет. Вот и говорите после этого, что духовные усилия в рамках какой-либо религиозной концепции не приносят никакого результата!)
Однако, позвольте обозначить абсолютно невозможную логическую несовместимость в ваших рассуждениях. Вот эти все злодеи, которые использовали атеизм в своих злодеяниях - кто тут виноват? Они или атеизм? Если некто устроит людоедскую секту под видом клуба любителей ванильного мороженого, то можно ли говорить, что ванильное мороженое подталкивает людей к людоедству? Это классическая подмена, которая известна с незапамятных времен. Всем, кто интересуется вопросом, я настойчиво советую посмотреть фильм "Хвост виляет собакой". Он может показаться идиотским, но если вы обратите пристальное внимание на скрытый посыл этого фильма, то станете понимать, как устроена манипуляция общественным мнением в пропагандистских и идеологических целях. И даже более того! Можно проследить параллель и в том, что происходит в персональном сознании человека, искажающего реальность для получения каких-то "вторичных выгод", как говорят психологи. Но за стремлением к вторичности теряются первичные факторы душевного равновесия...
Когда я защищаю атеизм (сам я агностик), то имею в виду только научно-проверяемую его составляющую и ничего более! Никаких идеологических составляющих, никакой придуманной кем-то программы уничтожения. Это все "навороты", а меня интересует суть. Вот смотрите. Атеизм (в той его части, которая обличает несостоятельность библейской концепции) - ПРОВЕРЯЕМ! Вы, я, любой другой человек - МОГУТ освоить методы датировки ископаемых останков древнейших существ и сделать по итогам своих замеров однозначный (и проверяемый другими людьми!) вывод - это существо жило и умерло задолго-задолго до антропогенной эпохи. Следовательно - не человеческое грехопадение (как это утверждает библия) стало причиной их смерти. Следовательно - библейская концепция не верна и никакому Христу-спасителю нет нужды нас "спасать" от чего-либо, т.к. отсутствует сам предмет "гибели". Вот о каком атеизме я говорю и ни о чем более!

----------


## N_Life

> Вот и говорите после этого, что духовные усилия в рамках какой-либо религиозной концепции не приносят никакого результата!)


 Так нету ж никаких усилий)) И все религиозные концепции я для себя повыбрасывала как мусор)) Выходит, именно отсутствие «духовных усилий» и религиозных концепций даёт какой-то результат))




> Вот эти все злодеи, которые использовали атеизм в своих злодеяниях - кто тут виноват? Они или атеизм?


 Вы мне сейчас напомнили нашего старого, доброго друга *culexus* ))) Сначала он преподносил концепцию буддизма как самую правильную (к которой его привёл его личный опыт), «подтверждённую как факт», от которого я должна отталкиваться. Когда же стало выясняться, что обычные, нормальные, живущие люди, принимая концепцию буддизма, становятся суицидниками, начинают сжигать себя, перерезать себе горла на кладбищах, закапывать себя заживо, сходить  с ума, попадать в тюрьму, отравлять себя, а особенно когда выяснилось, что и автор этой концепции не избежал этой участи, наш добрый друг *culexus* начал говорить, что сама концепция в этом никак не виновата, это некоторые люди не так её поняли/применили или, как говорил мне не менее добрый наш друг *Unity*, если какие-то негодяи (или обезьяны с гранатой) использовали эту концепцию в своих злодеяниях, то разве виновата сама концепция, а не эти негодяи? И опять же, как и наш дорогой друг *culexus*, который в итоге занял позицию «я к буддизму не имею никакого отношения, у меня своя собственная концепция», Вы тоже к атеизму не имеете никакого отношения, и у Вас своя собственная позиция, основанная только на науке, а не на религии атеизма ) Если бы это было так, тогда бы Вы не упоминали ничего ни о Боге, ни о Его сыне, ни о спасении, ни о «что ж это за любовь у бога такая?». Вы бы просто сказали об ископаемых останках и их расхождении с библейской концепцией и расхождениях в датировках библейских и датировках научных. И всё.
Так вот что я хочу сказать. Из моих личных наблюдений за учениями, концепциями, религиями и т.п., виноваты не негодяи и злодеи, а именно концепции, учения, представления, слова, которые делают из людей негодяев и злодеев. Лидер Джонстауна был обычным добрым ребёнком, не злодеем, как и все дети. Для того, чтобы из обычного доброго ребёнка вырос лидер культа, массовый убийца и самоубийца, должно было что-то произойти. И это что-то была концепция, учение. Его в детстве заманила в пятидесятническую секту соседка, где ему промыли мозги религиозной концепцией. Пятидесятническая религия для правдоподобности вмешала в свою концепцию Бога и Библию (которые не имеют никакого отношения ни к пятидесятничеству, ни к какой другой религии), Джонс годами рос на этом «суррогате», которым, естественно, отравился и, закономерно, перерос в атеиста с презрением к Богу и к Библии. И вот именно эта религиозная концепция, это учение, эти слова и воспитали из него то, что из него стало. Именно атеизм (а в данном случае атеизм был всего лишь продолжением пятидесятничества, а по сути это было одно и то же) «развязал руки» этому человеку сделать то, что он сделал. Именно религиозная концепция атеизма нашпиговала его смертью, и он постоянно хотел умереть и помочь умереть и другим. Джонс не был злодеем. Нет. Он как-то любил людей по-своему и пытался им помогать, как мог. Но он был продуктом. Продуктом религиозной концепции. Представления. Учения. Слова. И эта концепция сделала из него злодея.

Взять тот же буддизм. Все просветлённые буддисты, которые сели в тюрьму, могли бы никогда и не стать уголовниками, они смогли ими стать, когда стали буддистами. Если бы Ошо Раджниш был обычным человеком без религиозной концепции, жил себе с семьёй, он, может, так бы и умер себе спокойно, без множества обманутых и ограбленных людей, без самоубийств его последователей, без срока в тюрьме и без самоубийства. Но Ошо нашёл религиозную концепцию, и она сделала из него того, кем он стал. Пока он был обычным человеком, ему, может, и совесть не позволила бы посадить своих ближайших верных учеников в тюрьму или выпить яд, но религиозная концепция буддизма «развязала ему руки», научив его, что он уже «просветлённый», он бог, а значит, ему можно всё.

Из моих личных наблюдений, в секты и к концепциям часто приходит очень много хороших, совестных людей, которые бы, может, и не решились обокрасть или убить другого или себя. Но религиозная концепция делает их на это способными. Она превращает людей, пардон, в моральных уродов. Потому пасторами, священниками и религиозными лидерами часто становятся уголовники. Потому что религия — это криминальная субстанция с «ангельской маской» и волчьими зубами за маской.

----------


## jozh

> Если бы это было так, тогда бы Вы не упоминали ничего ни о Боге, ни о Его сыне, ни о спасении, ни о «что ж это за любовь у бога такая?». Вы бы просто сказали об ископаемых останках и их расхождении с библейской концепцией и расхождениях в датировках библейских и датировках научных. И всё.


 Вот это новость!) А почему, собственно?))) Я упоминаю о библейской концепции именно потому, что она опровергнута наукой без малейшей возможности реабилитации, но почему-то продолжает существовать в умах людей. Я упоминаю библейского бога и его сына не как реально существующих персонажей, а как колобка, бабу Ягу и курочку Рябу. Разве упоминание данных персонажей к чему-нибудь обязывает?
Кстати! Если можно, прокомментируйте пожалуйста более подробно последний абзац моего предыдущего сообщения. Просто интересно ваше мнение.

----------


## N_Life

> Когда я защищаю атеизм (сам я агностик), то имею в виду только научно-проверяемую его составляющую и ничего более! Никаких идеологических составляющих, никакой придуманной кем-то программы уничтожения.


 Вы — нет, лично Вы не преследуете никакой программы уничтожения. Эту программу преследует концепция атеизма, к которой Вы нет-нет, да и обращаетесь, и незаметно для Вас делает своё дело.

Может, это прозвучит громко, но зато откровенно. Вы, именно Вы — лучшее для меня доказательство как существования Творца, Который даёт жизнь, так и опасности атеизма/агностицизма, который несёт смерть. Объясню почему. Когда в Вас ещё вначале этой темы «включился» настоящий Вы и сказал мне о том, как продуманно устроена моя кровеносная система, от этих слов со мной (на тот момент мёртвым человеком, су) произошло что-то такое, что я могу описать как «перешла из смерти в жизнь» или «родилась из смерти в жизнь вечную». Смерть перестала быть моим родным состоянием и стала мне чужим, чуждым состоянием. Моим родным состоянием (и выбором навсегда) стала жизнь. Смертный человек не способен «переродить» человека из смерти в постоянную жизнь, это был явно кто-то больший, чем человек. И не человек, а только Творец мог придумать для того, чтобы оживить мёртвого человека, привести его в место самой большой концентрации смерти (в царство суицида) и использовать для этого человека, отрицающего Его существование, чтобы «включить» в нём Свой образ и подобие на мгновение и подарить через него другому человеку Свою жизнь. 

А теперь о «программе уничтожения» атеизма/ агностицизма. Потом в Вас «включился» опять Ваш старый «альтер эго» — агностик/атеист, задача которого — чтоб жизнь была бременем и для Вас, и для других. И Ваши посты в мою сторону стали «начинены смертью». Нет, Вы не писали ничего оскорбительного. Вы всегда были вежливы и ни в одном посте не желали мне смерти. Но. Ваша концепция (Ваши представления о Творце, Его существовании или несуществовании, состоятельности или несостоятельности книжки, в которой писали о Творце, которые являются концепцией агностицизма или атеизма) оказывала на меня смертоносное, убийственное действие, «на грани жизни и смерти». Точно такой же по силе «заряд смерти», кстати, несли здесь некоторые посты буддистов в мою сторону. При этом не важно, в какие слова облекали свои мысли Вы или они, за вашими словами шёл прямой посыл с попаданием прямо внутрь: убейся, умри. Слова были лишь ширмой и по факту не имели значения. После «убитого» состояния нужно было какое-то время, чтобы отойти от этого «заряда» и придти в себя, но жизнь, которая появилась у меня тогда, никуда не девается и только растёт. Она, похоже, неубиваема и нескончаема… Если бы я не «перешла в жизнь» тогда и осталась в том состоянии, в котором была до этого форума, это было настолько невыносимо, что я бы после таких постов, наверное, болталась уже в петле.

Так вот, понятное дело, что Вы не «спите и видите, как бы загнать какого-нить человека в петлю». Это делаете не Вы. Это делает Ваша концепция, которую выдаёт Ваше «альтер эго», и она делает своё дело. Вот уж точно в одном человеке уживается настоящий человек, «образ и подобие», который способен несколькими словами принести жизнь, и ложный человек, который способен несколькими словами принести смерть. Когда «включился» Вы настоящий тогда, Вы, как бы это объяснить, были похожи на Него, Вы сказали много очень мудрых для меня вещей. Вот именно настолько мудрых, что откуда-то оттуда высоко. Я такой мудрости в жизни не слышала. Это была та самая «100% правда» и «предельная реальность». Я до сих пор следую Вашим советам «не пытаться заставить никого заговорить» и «просто созерцать». Но. К сожалению, сейчас в Вас постоянно «включён» другой человек, а за тем настоящим приходится скучать… Поэтому Вы настоящий навсегда останетесь для меня лучшим доказательством существования Творца, а Вы ненастоящий навсегда останетесь для меня лучшим доказательством смертоносности религий и концепций. 

Не нужно недооценивать силу слова. Одним словом можно погубить целый мир, и одним словом можно весь мир вылечить. Вы были в православии, я так поняла. Гнетущее состояние — это был продукт слова, лживого слова концепции православной религии. Так же и я, попав в неопятидесятничество, получила это лживое слово, которое сделало из меня суицидницу и носила в себе это смертельное слово много лет (и сейчас понимаю, что, наверное, отравляла этим смертельным словом и других людей таким же способом, как я писала о Ваших атеистических постах, хотя и не замечала этого за собой). Так вот избавиться от смертельного слова, попавшего внутрь — значит, избавиться и от смерти, которое несёт в себе это слово. Выйти из религии — это только начало. Я поняла, что всё реально начинает меняться только тогда, когда религия выходит из тебя.

----------


## N_Life

> Вот эти все злодеи, которые использовали атеизм в своих злодеяниях - кто тут виноват? Они или атеизм?


 Вы знаете, что, хотя мне и неприятно это говорить, Вы до сих пор остаётесь православным человеком? Вы скажете: нет, я из православия вышел и не имею к нему никакого отношения. А православие из Вас вышло? Вы никогда не думали, что агностицизм/атеизм — это продолжение православия, его финальный этап? Вы знаете, что основная масса атеистов, агностиков (вобщем, тех, кто спорит с существованием бога, состоятельностью библии и т.п.) — это продукт религий? Если я бы действительно считала, что никакого творца не существует и, следовательно, ни в какой книжке, которая о нём пишет, не может быть правды, я бы ни с кем и не спорила на эту тему. Чего спорить-то о том, чего нет? И не искала бы в науке или где-либо ещё подтверждений того, что всё, что с ним связано — ложь. Зачем разоблачать для себя ложь того, чего не существует? Не придёт же в голову разоблачать ложь санта-клауса, если его и так не существует. Нет, у меня сначала должны были произойти какие-то «тёрки» с этой темой. Меня должны были отравить чем-то, что мне выдали за Бога и за Библию. Меня должны были травмировать этой темой, чтобы я стала в защитную позу против всего этого. Чтобы я ушла в «защитную ракушку» и выпустила колючки против этой темы. Тогда бы я понаходила в науке нестыковки с книжкой о боге (и даже если бы они казались мне не очень убедительными — это неважно, они станут моей защитой от той травмы, что я пережила). 




> прокомментируйте пожалуйста более подробно последний абзац моего предыдущего сообщения.


 Хорошо, если Вам хочется пообсуждать книжку, я прокомментирую Вам книжку и её нестыковки с наукой. Хотя я не являюсь представителем книжки и защитником её правдивости. Если она правдива, путь доказывает себя сама мне и Вам. Только мне понадобится чуть больше времени на окаменелости. Закончу с работой, и прокомментирую.

Так вот, Вы знаете, что очень много священников православной религии, которые сейчас служат службы, атеисты? Да-да, они уже давно не верят, но… Или им некуда идти, или боятся отлучений и проблем с верхушкой, или просто никак не решатся порвать с православием окончательно. Я уже как-то об этом писала, но суть в чём: самый простой и удачный способ отвернуть человека от чего-то хорошего — это подсунуть ему какую-то гадость, подделку под хорошее, и сказать: на, вот это и есть то хорошее, вот оно такое. Долго есть такую гадость нормальный человек не станет, ему станет противно, ну и болезненно, так как это реальная смертельная отрава. И он переходит на следующую стадию: «то, что я считал хорошим — это, оказывается, хрень собачья и я себе и другим это докажу». Православие (как и любая другая религия) — это инкубатор атеистов. Любой истинный православный должен стать атеистом или агностиком. Это логическое продолжение православия, это его финальный этап. Православие и задумано было ради этой концовки. А не ради свеч, кадил, икон, молитв и прочей ерунды. Поэтому когда человек, отравившись православием, становится атеистом, он продолжает «дело православия», выполняет его главную цель. Православие из человека не вышло, а просто перешло на свой следующий этап. Представители атеистической религии в Советском Союзе были сначала отравлены православием. Сталин вообще в духовной семинарии учился — он был нашпигован религией. А религия-то из них не вышла. Этот смертельный заряд никуда не делся. Он перешёл на следующую стадию, поэтому атеистическая религия в стране делала то же самое, что до этого делало со страной православие: обманывало, гнобило и губило. В этом смысле атеисты «продолжали дело православия». У Вас оно тоже приняло свою закономерную форму и продолжает своё дело, о котором я писала выше — свою программу по отношению к Вам самим и к другим. Так же было в своё время и у меня. Пока религия не выйдет из человека, пока человек не выкинет все эти концепции к чёртовой матери из своей жизни, жизнь будет для него бременем, а смерть будет выглядеть избавлением от бремени.

P.S. Про окаменелости я помню. Обязательно прокомментирую.

----------


## N_Life

> Атеизм (в той его части, которая обличает несостоятельность библейской концепции) - ПРОВЕРЯЕМ! Вы, я, любой другой человек - МОГУТ освоить методы датировки ископаемых останков древнейших существ и сделать по итогам своих замеров однозначный (и проверяемый другими людьми!) вывод - это существо жило и умерло задолго-задолго до антропогенной эпохи. Следовательно - не человеческое грехопадение (как это утверждает библия) стало причиной их смерти.


 Давайте уже сразу все свои «железобетонные аргументы», какие там у Вас ещё были?)))) Будем вместе искать правду :Smile:

----------


## jozh

Оххх... Но лучше честно, чем никак. Вы меня просто молотом по башке... Знаете, было бы интересно поговорить с вами тогда, когда вот это все в вас уляжется и успокоится и молчание и созерцание сделают свое дело. Мир и покой - главная стадия, из-за которой все затевалось истинным творцом, а вы пока видите только две промежуточные - религия и атеизм. Но они зачем-то нужны, как болезни нужно лечение, а про выздоровление вы забыли? Атеизм после религии - это как химиотерапия после рака. Весь организм идет вразнос и волосы выпадают. Просто рак и химиотерапия - это грубые подобия того, через что проходят наши души в этом мире, результаты лечения нам не видны, потому что все равно тела обречены на смерть, как машина обречена на неподвижность...
Вот вы говорите, что я переключаюсь "между человеками", а про кредо, которое выше всех концепций, вы забыли? Мир выглядит сотворенным, точно и строго рассчитанным, тонко сбалансированным. В нем явственно виден разумный расчет. Это в основе всего. Дальше идут наши умственные построения, которые не изменяют и не отменяют ничего. Просто мозг не может не работать и не производить всякий ментальный мусор. Но он необходим, чтобы мы обменивались друг с другом энергией. А без этого мы чувствуем себя одинокими. Только энергия другого человека (за счет "вкраплений" в нее энергии истинного творца) избавляет нас на краткое время от одиночества... Что такое "стать здоровым"? Перестать пользоваться этими костылями. Молчание и созерцание должно заменить все и заполнить все миром и покоем. Но как же мало таких людей... Как же катастрофически мало во мне такого человека...

----------


## jozh

> Давайте уже сразу все свои «железобетонные аргументы», какие там у Вас ещё были?)))) Будем вместе искать правду


 Слушайте... Я уже боюсь говорить с вами. Если мои "переключения" способны на такую деструкцию...

----------


## jozh

Ну хорошо. Я признаю, что атеизм в некоторых своих проявлениях подобен религии. А что можно иметь против агностицизма?

----------


## Burlesque

Полемика вновь побеждает разум.)
*jozh*, твоя визави  - человек экзальтированный, с неустойчивой психикой, и ещё не раз попадёт в историю, связанную с темой религии или сектантства. Обычно такие вот и попадают, независимо от того, что они сами о себе думают.

----------


## N_Life

> человек экзальтированный, с неустойчивой психикой, и ещё не раз попадёт в историю, связанную с темой религии или сектантства. Обычно такие вот и попадают, независимо от того, что они сами о себе думают.


 Попадают все, кто угодно. С какой угодно психикой. И Вы можете попасть. И любой другой. Никто от этого не застрахован.

----------


## N_Life

> Слушайте... Я уже боюсь говорить с вами. Если мои "переключения" способны на такую деструкцию...


 Вы думаете, это всего лишь моё личное восприятие, которое не соответствует действительности?
"Переключения" бывают у всех у нас, к сожалению. Поэтому я и говорила, что то, какой Вы на самом деле, не имеет к деструктивному влиянию никакого отношения.

----------


## N_Life

[


> Мир и покой - главная стадия, из-за которой все затевалось истинным творцом,


 Только ж вот постами выше Вы отрицали существование творца… Вы для меня — загадка, которую я никак не могу разгадать. 




> Атеизм после религии - это как химиотерапия после рака. Весь организм идет вразнос и волосы выпадают. Просто рак и химиотерапия - это грубые подобия того, через что проходят наши души в этом мире,


 Надо же, я недавно начала приходить к таким же параллелям и образам. Мне кажется, именно онкология точнее всего объясняет то, что происходит с людьми в религии, и то, что вообще происходит со всем миром. Буквально вчера мне попалась фраза Пелевина: «Наше общество напоминает мне организм, в котором функции мозга взяла на себя раковая опухоль».

Но лично я не считаю атеизм лечением. Если бы я закономерно ушла в него после религиозного «рака», я бы мучилась, наверное, до сих пор. Можно ли назвать мучение лечением?... Скорее, продолжением разрушения себя.




> Мир выглядит сотворенным, точно и строго рассчитанным, тонко сбалансированным. В нем явственно виден разумный расчет. Это в основе всего.


 Вот и не знаю теперь, отвечать ли мне на Ваши слова об окаменелостях после этого… 




> Только энергия другого человека (за счет "вкраплений" в нее энергии истинного творца) избавляет нас на краткое время от одиночества... Что такое "стать здоровым"? Перестать пользоваться этими костылями. Молчание и созерцание должно заменить все и заполнить все миром и покоем. Но как же мало таких людей... Как же катастрофически мало во мне такого человека...


 Потому что мы все живые, хотим мы того или нет. Молчание и покой… Наверное, если бы не было души, и она ничего не чувствовала и не болела, тогда бы было полное молчание, полный мир и покой, и только созерцание. 

Вы снова правы на счёт молчания и покоя. Я уже получила на этом форуме, что хотела — вернее, даже больше, чем ожидала получить. Спасибо Вам за общение. Спасибо за всё. А самое главное, за жизнь и за Творца. Не держите зла, пожалуйста, если я, может, какими-то словами Вас обидела. Я этого ни в коем случае не хотела.

----------


## jozh

> Я уже получила на этом форуме, что хотела — вернее, даже больше, чем ожидала получить. Спасибо Вам за общение. Спасибо за всё. А самое главное, за жизнь и за Творца. Не держите зла, пожалуйста, если я, может, какими-то словами Вас обидела. Я этого ни в коем случае не хотела.


 Это прощание? Вот так всегда... Значит, я не увижу результатов действия молчания и покоя...
Разумеется, никаких обид. Вы очень симпатичная Визави. Vis a vis одно из значений - "лицом к лицу". Нечастое явление в нашей жизни)



> Только ж вот постами выше Вы отрицали существование творца… Вы для меня — загадка, которую я никак не могу разгадать.


 А еще несколькими постами ранее? Я отрицаю (и доказываю это!) отсутствие только библейских персонажей. А бог агностиков безусловно существует! Вот только на контакт не идёт от слова "совсем"...



> Вот и не знаю теперь, отвечать ли мне на Ваши слова об окаменелостях после этого…


 Обязательно отвечать!) И на вопрос о агностицизме тоже.

----------


## Burlesque

> Попадают все, кто угодно. С какой угодно психикой. И Вы можете попасть. И любой другой. Никто от этого не застрахован.


 Кто угодно?) Да нет, попадают не все. Скажу больше – далеко не все. Тот, у кого иммунитет слабый, всегда в группе риска. И если провести аналогию, то вы в этой самой группе риска. То, что вы здесь в пух и прах разносите, уверяя, что исцелились, ничто иное, как обида. А обидчива, как известно, именно религия. Духовность не интересуют эти копания, потому что нет сомнений. И кстати, мужчины всегда были падки на лесть, вы не находите?)

----------


## N_Life

> Это прощание?


 Да я уже столько раз порывалась попрощаться с этим форумом. Я не понимаю, почему я до сих пор никак не могу отсюда уйти… Что меня так тянет на этот форум…




> А бог агностиков безусловно существует! Вот только на контакт не идёт от слова "совсем"...


 Теперь я Вас поняла. Вы первый агностик в моей жизни. Раньше с этим не сталкивалась. Признаю.




> Обязательно отвечать!) И на вопрос о агностицизме тоже.


 В свете то, что Вы написали о молчании и покое, всякие вопросы и ответы как-то разом потеряли всякий смысл для меня. Как-то всё стало всё-равно. Что там что доказывает, что не доказывает, права библия, не права библия, права наука / атеизм или не правы — бессмысленно всё это… Всё суета. Молчание — золото. Не знаю, правильно ли так жить или нет. Быть в полном покое лично для меня означает забить на всё и на всех. Может, и на себя в том числе. Может, равнодушие действительно правильное состояние. Может, когда ты постоянно переживаешь за других и из-за этого не можешь никак успокоиться и вечно лезешь кому-то что-то говорить или пытаться помочь — это бессмысленно «рвать свою душу», и это не нужно никому и мне в том числе. Я никак не могу унести свою душу с этого форума, мне противопоказано здесь находиться ввиду того, что я переживаю за других и не могу себя заставить не переживать. Сопереживание это или как это назвать, не знаю я… И как на зло, вечно прочитаю здесь в какой-то теме про то, у кого как болит душа и как ему невыносимо, и что он с собой сделает — я не могу это читать. Ну на фига я это читаю снова и снова? Мне больно такое читать. Мне хватит прочитать тут где-то пару строк какого-то человека про то, что он с собой сделает, и я как-будто вот-вот потеряю близкого человека, переживаю за него, места себе не нахожу. Нельзя так реагировать, наверное.  Тем более, что я ничем помочь не могу, как бы я не хотела. Пока что, по крайней мере, не могу. Наверное, такое всё-равно будет происходить вокруг, и мне всё-равно придётся наблюдать, как страдают и гибнут люди и, наверное, нужно заставить себя закрывать на это глаза и вырабатывать в себе здоровый пофигизм. Это единственный путь загнать себя в покой и полное молчание. Убедить себя в том, что я всё-равно никому никогда ничем не смогу помочь и «закрывать глаза» на проблемы других. Как я завидую сейчас здоровой пофигистской позиции некоторых людей. Они, наверное, поняли правильно: в этом мире надо думать только о себе. Все остальные на втором месте. Ну или думать о других, но только не в ущерб себе или своей душе.
Вы говорили «отвечать», «общение» — на этом форуме для меня это опасно. Я поняла в какой-то момент, что любого из этих людей в любую минуту может не стать. Я не знаю, как я с этим буду жить. Я так привыкла ко всем и к каждому в этой теме, и я… боюсь потерять. Мне одна мысль, что… Я как-то прочитаю, что с кем-то что-то… Короче, нельзя мне никому ничего отвечать и ни у кого ничего спрашивать, особенно здесь,  мне нельзя привыкать.
Как воспитать в себе этот покой и молчание? Как жить правильно? Рвать себе душу, но быть живой? Или жить в пофигизме, но спокойно и счастливо? Научите меня жить, а?

----------


## Burlesque

> Только ж вот постами выше Вы отрицали существование творца… Вы для меня — загадка, которую я никак не могу разгадать.


 Ой...)))) Желаю вам её разгадать, ну и относительно существования творца тоже...)))

----------


## Burlesque

> Научите меня жить, а?


 Думала, что закончу на предыдущем сообщении... но простите, не удержалась))) Вот это реально апофеоз))) jozh, не подкачай)

----------


## jozh

> Научите меня жить, а?


 "Лучше прожить плохую, но свою жизнь, чем хорошую, но чужую".
А еще лучше - хорошую и свою.) Потихоньку-потихоньку, ощупью, как слепая, продвигайтесь к тому, что вам нужно. А что нужно - поймете по наполнению души. Есть наполнение - значит все правильно. Нет наполнения - тоже принимайте с миром, потому что это временно. Человек живет не один этап и он не раб текущего этапа. Этапы приходят к нам - пучками!) Одни зарождаются, другие в этот момент достигают кульминации, какие-то умирают, какие-то возрождаются из пепла. И вы в центре, в пучке, в фейерверке всего происходящего - СОВЕРШЕННО СВОБОДНЫ! Восторг, правда?

----------


## jozh

Бурлеска, все вышенаписанное и к тебе относится)

----------


## N_Life

Burlesque, Вы всю тему промолчали, а после моих постов про атеизм вдруг я резко превратилась в Ваш раздражитель)))) Догадываюсь, в чем тут дело. Скорее всего, здесь еще и личное)) Но я с Вами ругаться не хочу)) Так что можете отвечать и дальше на мои вопросы к другому собеседнику, сколько Вашей душе будет угодно, духовная Вы моя и не сомневающаяся)))

----------


## June

> Вы первый агностик в моей жизни. Раньше с этим не сталкивалась.


 Ни разу не смотрели фильм "Берегись автомобиля"? Там гениальный персонаж, пастор, произнёс фразу: "Все люди верят. Одни верят, что Бог есть, другие верят, что Бога нет. И то, и другое недоказуемо. Будете пересчитывать?". Актёр, игравший пастора, сыграл агностика, потому что в этой фразе вся суть агностицизма. В понимании того, что ни то, ни другое, недоказуемо. А понять, что очередная религия является ложной, как правило, довольно легко, по отсутствию внутренней непротиворечивости и противоречии научным открытиям и находкам археологов.

Кстати, сыгравший там Олег Ефремов самим названием фильма как бы обратился к своему сыну: Мишка, берегись! Но Мишка не понял)

----------


## oneway

Не забывайте, что помимо атеизма, теизма и агностицима есть еще 4я позиция: пофигизма) Это когда концепция бога либо не представлена, не имеет никакого внятного содержания, либо человек к ней настолько индифферентен, что не считает этот вопрос хоть сколь-нибудь значимым.

----------


## oneway

> Быть в полном покое лично для меня означает забить на всё и на всех. Может, и на себя в том числе. Может, равнодушие действительно правильное состояние. Может, когда ты постоянно переживаешь за других и из-за этого не можешь никак успокоиться и вечно лезешь кому-то что-то говорить или пытаться помочь — это бессмысленно «рвать свою душу», и это не нужно никому и мне в том числе. Я никак не могу унести свою душу с этого форума, мне противопоказано здесь находиться ввиду того, что я переживаю за других и не могу себя заставить не переживать. Сопереживание это или как это назвать, не знаю я… И как на зло, вечно прочитаю здесь в какой-то теме про то, у кого как болит душа и как ему невыносимо, и что он с собой сделает — я не могу это читать. Ну на фига я это читаю снова и снова? Мне больно такое читать. Мне хватит прочитать тут где-то пару строк какого-то человека про то, что он с собой сделает, и я как-будто вот-вот потеряю близкого человека, переживаю за него, места себе не нахожу. Нельзя так реагировать, наверное.  Тем более, что я ничем помочь не могу, как бы я не хотела. Пока что, по крайней мере, не могу. Наверное, такое всё-равно будет происходить вокруг, и мне всё-равно придётся наблюдать, как страдают и гибнут люди и, наверное, нужно заставить себя закрывать на это глаза и вырабатывать в себе здоровый пофигизм. Это единственный путь загнать себя в покой и полное молчание. Убедить себя в том, что я всё-равно никому никогда ничем не смогу помочь и «закрывать глаза» на проблемы других.


 Это все крайности) Зачем ударяться из одной в другую? Проблема, на мой взгляд, разрешается довольно просто, если понять, что чувствовать - значит осознавать, наблюдать в себе наличие эмоции или чувства. Если рассматривать возникающее чувство с этой позиции, окажется, что вы, будучи его наблюдателем, всегда находитесь за его пределами, между вами и чувством всегда есть некоторая дистанция. Чувства приходят и уходят, сменяют одно - другое, но вас как наблюдателя они по факту не затрагивают, вы всегда находитесь в этом самом пресловутом покое)

----------


## Burlesque

> Бурлеска, все вышенаписанное и к тебе относится)


 В смысле ко мне относится?) Предлагаешь все эти простыни выше перечитать и понять?) Нет, jozh, для меня вопрос с религией давно закрыт, я сложила для себя приемлемую картину мира, и меня это вполне устраивает. Что думают другие на этот счёт, меня не интересует, поэтому учителей не люблю).

----------


## Burlesque

> _Burlesque_, Вы всю тему промолчали, а после моих постов про атеизм вдруг я резко превратилась в Ваш раздражитель)))) Догадываюсь, в чем тут дело. Скорее всего, здесь еще и личное Но я с Вами ругаться не хочу)) Так что можете отвечать и дальше на мои вопросы к другому собеседнику, сколько Вашей душе  будет угодно, духовная Вы моя и не сомневающаяся)))


 1.	Да вот как раз в духовности и не была замечена, но это меня не смущает). 
2.	Сомнения, конечно, иногда мучают, но только в тех аспектах, которые непосредственно влияют на мою жизнь. 
3.	Нет, вы меня не раздражаете, наоборот, повеселили).
4.	Джоза я не ревную, если вы об этом))

----------


## N_Life

> Да нет, попадают не все. Скажу больше – далеко не все. Тот, у кого иммунитет слабый, всегда в группе риска.


 Милое создание, от этого иммунитета нет ни у кого. В моей секте были люди из  разряда тех, которые никогда-никогда бы не попали, кто угодно, только не они. Люди с сильнейшим, казалось бы, "иммунитетом". Поэтому знаете, кто первый в группе риска? Тот, кто думает, что он уж точно никогда.

----------


## N_Life

> Ой...)))) Желаю вам её разгадать, ну и относительно существования творца тоже...)))


 Спасибо Вам большое! Именно разгадка существования (а вернее, переживания) Творца меня сейчас и интересует больше всего на свете. И потому я очень благодарна Вам за это пожелание.

----------


## N_Life

> Да вот как раз в духовности и не была замечена, но это меня не смущает).


 Просто Вы писали «Духовность не интересуют эти копания, потому что нет сомнений», я и подумала, что это Вы о себе)))




> Нет, вы меня не раздражаете, наоборот, повеселили).


 Ну я рада))) Всегда буду рада повеселить Вас снова)))




> Джоза я не ревную, если вы об этом))


 Нет, я не об этом. Вы просто временно взяли на себя роль его ангела хранителя от «экзальтированных особ»)))

----------


## N_Life

> А что нужно - поймете по наполнению души.


 Я вот как раз всё больше начинаю понимать, что мне нужно, именно по опустошению души... Вы ещё в начале темы говорили о пустоте, я на тот момент ещё не знала, что это такое. И раньше об этом не задумывалась. А только потом я встретилась лицом к лицу с этим «экзистенциальным вакуумом», будь он неладен. С этим «переживанием бездны». Я вдруг полностью осознала, насколько я ПУСТА. Несмотря на всё внешнее наполнение моей жизни (доходная работа, любимая семья, здоровье, много времени на отдых вне дома — вроде по человеческим меркам и придраться-то не к чему). Но какой же это всё мусор по сравнению с этой злополучной ОГРОМНОЙ пустотой. Это всё не даёт реально НИЧЕГО. Пока есть эта бездна. Размер человека меньше двух метров, а пустота, такое впечатление, размером километр на километр. Когда я это пережила без прикрас, без мусора в виде светских радостей/стремлений и религиозных концепций, которыми раньше эта бездна была завалена и почти не давала о себе знать, мне стало понятно теперь состояние «состоятельных» людей, которые всю жизнь забивали свою экзистенциальную пустоту погоней за деньгами и достижением высокого статуса в обществе, а когда, наконец, достигли, то всё, не осталось ничего — осталась одна эта огромная, зияющая пустота, которую у них не получилось заполнить ни деньгами, ни статусом, ничем. И они просто выходят в окно. Мне стало понятно состояние успешных моделей и королев красоты, которые думают, что красота им даст всё — заботу и обеспечение какого-то папика, дорогие шмотки, салоны, титулы королев, обожание мужчин. Пока они этого достигают, они чувствуют какую-то наполненность и вот когда они, казалось бы, уже на пике «красивой жизни» — их вдруг находят выбросившимися из окон элитных домов… Потому что и это суета и отсутствие смысла. Красивая ли ты, не красивая, богатая, не богатая, любит ли тебя кто или нет, ты в какой-то момент так ясно начинаешь осознавать, что ты ПУСТАЯ, что… если ты не заполнишь это тем, что это реально может заполнить, то тебя просто затянет в эту чёрную дыру…

Недавно нашла информацию: «опрос, проведенный среди студентов Университета штата Айдахо, выживших после неудачной попытки самоубийства, показал: для 85% из них основным мотивом их поступка стала потеря смысла существования. Показательно, что 93% из них были совершенно здоровы, как психически, так и физически, не были замечены в асоциальных действиях, жили во вполне благополучных семьях и ладили с домашними и друзьями. Более того, многие вели весьма активную общественную жизнь и могли похвастать академическими успехами», и психотерапевт Франкл делает вывод, что «причина их поступка никак не могла быть объяснена неудовлетворенными потребностями», и что причина во всё том же злосчастном, злополучном «переживании бездны».

----------


## N_Life

> Нет наполнения - тоже принимайте с миром, потому что это временно.


 Это работало для меня, пока было чем заполнять этот вакуум, и пока я в этом заполнении видела какой-то смысл. Но когда слишком сильно, без прикрас, предельно реально осознаешь, насколько ты ПУСТ, мира уже быть не может… Ты понимаешь, что теперь тебя уже либо «нальют до краёв», либо ты умрёшь. Как я сейчас понимаю, я частично была агностиком до настоящего момента. Поэтому Ваше состояние и мироощущение оказалось так похоже на моё. И на какой-то момент мне хватало «любоваться крупицами Творца в Его творении» «узнавать и созерцать Его» в ком-то и в чём-то, и этим этапом можно было жить всегда. Но. Мне вдруг так катастрофически стало этого МАЛО… Ведь это как три капли дождя для человека, просидевшего дней сорок в пустыне без воды и еды. Или меня наполнит всё это Существо размером со всю Вселенную, или от меня останется одна пустота… Вы правильно говорили про «костыли». Да, «отблески Солнца» в самих созданиях хоть что-то нам дают, хоть как-то нас питают и хоть чем-то облегчают эту невыносимую пустоту и бессмысленность, и временные «лучи» самого этого Солнца, которые иногда попадают к нам в душу, наполняют миром и покоем, но временно. Лучи уходят, отблески гаснут, и остаётся опять эта неумолимая и предельно реальная НЕНАЛИТОСТЬ всем Солнцем. Вы правильно говорили: «излечиться полностью» — это когда тебе не нужны больше «костыли», когда у тебя самого «напитое» и «налитое» состояние, и у тебя нет больше нужды искать и пить эти капли вокруг, когда ты сам стал, как бы это так сказать, вместилищем этого Солнца. Когда Оно полноценно живёт у тебя внутри постоянно, не приходя и уходя, и не каплями, а всем Своим существом и светит тебе и другим всегда. Зачем искать отблески Солнца, если можно найти всё Солнце? Зачем пить каплями, ведь это только будит ещё большую жажду… Если можно наполниться Самим этим источником.




> СОВЕРШЕННО СВОБОДНЫ!


 Ну вот как раз в свете вот этого переживания для меня настоящая свобода теперь — это «напиться полностью» того смысла, которым должна была быть изначально наполнена эта смысловая пустота. Да, и ещё стать свободной от своего «альтер эго», которое и отделило меня когда-то от вот этого моего смыслового Солнца и преграждает мне к Нему путь назад в Него. После того, как я недавно впервые в жизни начала жить (хотя это ещё только начало, это ещё не та «жизнь с избытком», которая должна быть, когда пустота заполняется до краёв и переливается через край), от меня начал «отделяться» «второй человек», который живёт в каждом из нас, и который является смертью. Это стало мне нечто чужое, что не пускает меня к Свету и от чего меня этот Свет должен освободить. Понятно, что сама я это сделать не могу, как не может ни один человек, но, видимо, это стал делать этот Свет. Потому что «настоящая личность», если можно так выразиться, начала вырываться из этого плена, из этой внутренней пустой тюрьмы, отделяться от смерти и тянутся к Солнцу со всей силой притяжения, на которую только способна эта Планета под названием Предельная реальность. Оно сопротивляется яростно, но мне нет до него никакого дела, мне больше не нужна его смерть, мне нужно моё Солнце. В Нём будет моя настоящая жизнь, моя вода и… мой смысл. И ещё что я поняла, что Солнце этого захотело ещё раньше, чем я появилась. Собственно, это оно притягивало меня всю жизнь притяжением к Своему свету и к тому, чтобы напиться Его жизни и стать частью Его, чтобы стать настоящей собой, как это было когда-то изначально, когда всё было только задумано. И так это всё и задумано было быть. По каким-то причинам (по воле кого-то другого) я, как клетка, выпала когда-то из этого организма Солнца и вынесла с собой огромное чувство ПОТЕРИ и теперь ищу… путь туда вернуться. Любая клетка, выпадающая из здорового, разумного и задуманного организма, не может функционировать полноценно, по-настоящему «здоровой» и живой она будет только опять в организме, когда живой и любящий разум думает за неё, чем её наполнить, чем напитать, как её оживить и «оздоровить». Наверное, только тогда и происходит тот абсолютный покой, мир и тишина, о которых Вы всегда говорили (как же Вы были правы всё это время!), когда ты «дома», когда тебе уже не нужно ничего искать, когда тебя уже «нашли» и ты стал по-настоящему СВОБОДЕН.

----------


## N_Life

> Одни верят, что Бог есть, другие верят, что Бога нет. И то, и другое недоказуемо. Будете пересчитывать?". Актёр, игравший пастора, сыграл агностика, потому что в этой фразе вся суть агностицизма. В понимании того, что ни то, ни другое, недоказуемо.


 Да, это недоказуемо. Но не факт, что непереживаемо. Если то, что я переживаю, я всё-таки переживу, то моя жизнь станет для меня доказательством, что есть, а чего нет. Душа / психика — тоже недоказуемая субстанция, но Боже, что она с нами только не делает… ))) Но позицию Вашу я понимаю. Я просто не останавливаюсь на ней. Для меня она — только этап.




> Кстати, сыгравший там Олег Ефремов самим названием фильма как бы обратился к своему сыну: Мишка, берегись! Но Мишка не понял)


 )))) Тоже слежу за этой историей постоянно. Во многом она очень показательна.

----------


## jozh

Я сейчас выскажу очень спорную мысль, с которой многие не согласятся, но единственная причина, по которой здоровые люди выходят в окна - гордыня. Они почему-то решили, что их внутренняя пустота пригодна для наполнения и не способны принять, что Истинное Наполнение их игнорирует. Хотя логика тут проста и очевидна. Если Истинное не приходит, значит предлагаемая ёмкость Его чем-то не устраивает. Есть ли смысл "наказывать" за это непригодную ёмкость? Есть ли смысл торопить, подгонять Настоящее, чтобы оно поскорее залезало туда, куда нам хочется? Останется ли Оно Настоящим после того, как мы его насильно запихнем туда, куда нужно нам, а не Ему? Вот откуда эта пустота! И наполнение в виде долгожданного покоя приходит именно в ответ на смиренное ожидание и согласие с тем, чтобы все происходило так, как этого хочет Настоящее. Попробуйте! Не пытайтесь присвоить себе ничего, оно вам (и мне) не принадлежит. Не попрекайте Его (и себя) создавшейся бездной и все произойдет само в назначенные сроки. Вы просто поймете, что истинное Ожидание и истинное Наполнение - это одно и то же!

----------


## N_Life

> Если рассматривать возникающее чувство с этой позиции, окажется, что вы, будучи его наблюдателем, всегда находитесь за его пределами, между вами и чувством всегда есть некоторая дистанция.


 У меня такой дистанции нет. Это не что-то отдельное от меня, это стало моей сущностью. Сколько ни абстрагируйся от своей сущности… 




> Это все крайности) Зачем ударяться из одной в другую? Проблема, на мой взгляд, разрешается довольно просто, если понять, что чувствовать - значит осознавать, наблюдать в себе наличие эмоции или чувства. Если рассматривать возникающее чувство с этой позиции, окажется, что вы, будучи его наблюдателем, всегда находитесь за его пределами, между вами и чувством всегда есть некоторая дистанция. Чувства приходят и уходят, сменяют одно - другое, но вас как наблюдателя они по факту не затрагивают, вы всегда находитесь в этом самом пресловутом покое)


 Пока есть эта ПУСТОТА, покоя для меня точно не будет)))) Кто знает, может, это Покой так зовёт меня, чтобы заполнить, наконец, эту пустоту и дать таки этот пресловутый покой)))

----------


## jozh

> В смысле ко мне относится?) Предлагаешь все эти простыни выше перечитать и понять?)


 Нет, не все эти простыни, а только последнее на тот момент мое сообщение. Ты хотела оценить, как я справлюсь))))

----------


## N_Life

*jozh*, почему возникает это притяжение? Кто его инициатор? Если меня, к примеру, притягивает к планете Земля силой притяжения, то это я сама тянусь к ней? Или это она притягивает меня?

----------


## jozh

> *jozh*, почему возникает это притяжение? Кто его инициатор? Если меня, к примеру, притягивает к планете Земля силой притяжения, то это я сама тянусь к ней? Или это она притягивает меня?


 Не знаю, почему и кто, но мне кажется, что проблема не в самом притяжении, а в страстности в его восприятии.
А с гравитацией вообще много непонятного и для ученых мужей, не только для дилетантов вроде меня.)

----------


## N_Life

> Я сейчас выскажу очень спорную мысль, с которой многие не согласятся, но единственная причина, по которой здоровые люди выходят в окна - гордыня. Они почему-то решили, что их внутренняя пустота пригодна для наполнения и не способны принять, что Истинное Наполнение их игнорирует.


 И здесь Вы снова правы. Если бы мою гордыню жизнь не сломила раньше, наверное, я бы поступила так же, как и они.




> Если Истинное не приходит, значит предлагаемая ёмкость Его чем-то не устраивает.


 Я подумала над Вашими словами сегодня и поняла, чем я могла не устраивать Истинное раньше. Почему оно «не шло на контакт». Почему я была как бы «сама по себе». Пока я держалась хоть за какую-то ложь (какие-то религиозные концепции, нерелигиозные концепции, полу-научные, научные концепции, свои представления, что-то вычитанное или услышанное где-то, что могло быть ложью), Истинное и не «приходило» ко мне само. Потому что оно Истинное, ему нет места в ложном. Истинное не навязывается. Оно просто ждёт. Когда же мне уже настолько осточертела ложь и я всё повыбрасывала к чёртовой матери: и то, кем я себя считала, и то, что я знала, и признала, что я просто человек. Не верующий человек. Не религиозный человек. Не дитё Божье или что я там думала о себе до этого или что мне где-то внушили, кто я. Вообще НИКТО. Просто ЧЕЛОВЕК, и не более того. Человек, который не знает ничего. Выкинула для себя и библию и всё, что я оттуда могла знать и помнить. Потому что что-то из того, что я знала на тот момент, могло быть ложью, которая меня удерживает от настоящего, неложного. «Обнулилась» и перестала вообще что-то искать, «забила» на любые поиски, расслабилась и стала просто жить, как обычный человек, обычное создание, только тогда стало что-то меняться независимо от меня. Не от моих поисков. Не от моих желаний. Не от моих знаний или незнаний. Просто от моих «нулевых усилий», от «ничего неделанья», от полного успокоения. Помимо меня и не от меня. 

После этого вдруг в какой-то момент мне так сильно захотелось ПРАВДЫ… Настоящей. Стопроцентной. Без грамма лжи. Она и стала тем самым «притяжением», потянувшим меня к Настоящему. Тем самым «контактом» с обеих сторон. Когда и планета тянет тебя, и тебя тянет к этой планете. Но от тебя это уже не зависит. Ты не можешь это ни приблизить, ни отдалить, ни «запихнуть в себя», ни «выбросить из себя». А как Вы правильно сказали, просто ожидать. Думаю, если даже не ожидать ничего, это притяжение всё-равно уже ничего не остановит. Если Настоящее пошло на контакт с моей настоящей личностью, они уже не смогут не встретиться. Помимо каких-то моих усилий и действий. Этого вообще ничего не нужно. Это только мешает. Мешает и ложная личность, которой я не являюсь. Она жила ложью, питалась ложью и удерживала меня от Истинного и Истинное от меня. Но ей больше «нечего есть» — я не хочу больше лжи. Я хочу ПРАВДЫ. Она вынуждена терять силу и уступать место настоящей мне, истинной мне, которая питается Истинным и хочет ЕСТЬ и ПИТЬ правду. Наверное, предельная реальность — это и есть правда. Та самая. Стопроцентная. Она же и Солнце. И она же та Вода, которая заполняет пустоту.




> Вот откуда эта пустота! И наполнение в виде долгожданного покоя приходит именно в ответ на смиренное ожидание и согласие с тем, чтобы все происходило так, как этого хочет Настоящее.


 Да, Вы правы. Такое реальное ощущение пустоты, думаю, в моём случае началось само как результат этого притяжения, которое было не от меня. Наверное, Настоящее именно так и захотело. Наверное, так и было это всё задумано всегда. Чтобы напоить тебя полностью, сначала показать тебе, насколько сильно ты ХОЧЕШЬ ПИТЬ. Чтобы налить тебя жизнью, сначала показать тебе, насколько сильно тебе нужна ЖИЗНЬ. Чтобы наполнить тебя полностью и никогда уже не уходить от тебя, сначала показать тебе, насколько сильно ты ОДИНОК и ПУСТОЙ.

----------


## N_Life

> Предлагаешь все эти простыни выше перечитать и понять?)


 По «простыням» мы с *Unity* здесь главные))))) Он потому, что у него душа кричит, а я потому, что у меня душа длинно и громко молчит))

----------


## Unity

Крики - это... тоже разновидность лжи. 
Они никому не нужны, они ничто не изменят. 
Посему, разумнее хранить тишину. 
Экономия энергии, свобода от самозабвенных грёз и от боли, порождённой верой в "карточные домики", сложенные с слов дремлющим умом, непрестанно творящим личную "действительность" - силой своей воли ну и веры в "подлинность" своих иллюзий.
Каждый - такой спящий Бог - верующий в двойственность (творца и творения), верующий в свою "человечность", страждущий от амнезии, страха, одиночества и непонимания... 
Но у всех историй - один happy end.

* Спасибо за тему, она увлекательнее и остросюжетней любых древних книг! И растёт быстрее, нежель успеваешь её прочитать.

----------


## N_Life

*Unity*, рада Вас видеть))) Хоть Вы и считаете, что Вас нет, но как же я рада, что Вы есть!)))




> * Спасибо за тему, она увлекательнее и остросюжетней любых древних книг!


 Так «выключайте» буддиста, «включайте» себя настоящего и присоединяйтесь к разговору, *Unity*))) Сам человек — это лучшая книга.  И древняя, и современная одновременно. А мир — это библиотека. Главное научиться эти книги «читать»)))




> Посему, разумнее хранить тишину.


 Вы, смотрю, «движетесь» в том же русле, что и некоторые участники этой темы, включая меня, хоть и стали здесь нечастым гостем. 
Что такое тишина, *Unity*? Что громче всего говорит, когда Вы молчите?

P.S. Только просьба без «буддистских простыней», а то мне придётся предложить Вам эксперимент Гутэя на базе «Мумонкана»)))) Вряд ли он Вам понравится ввиду его остросюжетности)))

----------


## N_Life

*jozh*, Хабенария радиата — орхидея Белая цапля))

----------


## N_Life

*Unity*, а Вам — цитрон пальчатый (цитрусовый) «Рука Будды» )))

----------


## jozh

> *jozh*, Хабенария радиата — орхидея Белая цапля))


 Потрясающе! Даже если такие чудеса выведены людьми, то все равно доказывают существование Творца у нашего мира, ибо кто иначе заложил такие возможности мутабельности в животный и растительный мир?

----------


## oneway

> У меня такой дистанции нет. Это не что-то отдельное от меня, это стало моей сущностью. Сколько ни абстрагируйся от своей сущности…


 Дело привычки)




> Пока есть эта ПУСТОТА, покоя для меня точно не будет)))) Кто знает, может, это Покой так зовёт меня, чтобы заполнить, наконец, эту пустоту и дать таки этот пресловутый покой)))


 Речь ведь о чувстве неудовлетворенности? Оно имеет свои внутренние причины, которые вы можете определить.

----------


## N_Life

> Речь ведь о чувстве неудовлетворенности? Оно имеет свои внутренние причины, которые вы можете определить.


 Да, я уже определила его причины. И, как и говорил *jozh*, удовлетворенность начала приходить по мере заполнения. И, похоже, заполнение — это не что-то одномоментное, а процесс, который не заканчивается, пока, наконец, не «перельётся через край».

----------


## N_Life

*jozh*, сейчас я, наверное, снова Вас немножко разозлю, и Вы снова будете загонять меня в покой и молчание, но я всё же не могу это не сказать. За последние пару дней, а особенно за сегодня, я вдруг поняла несостоятельность агностицизма. И опять именно Вы стали для меня лучшим тому доказательством. Вы сами говорили «обязательно отвечать на вопрос об агностицизме», так что…))) Вы говорили «бог агностиков» не идёт на контакт совсем, наигрался и бросил, пустота, одиночество, всего лишь «вкрапления» его энергии как костыли для неизлечившегося человека… 

Я всё никак не могла понять, что я до сих пор делаю на этом форуме. И Вы мне тоже не ответили, почему я никак отсюда не могу уйти. И только вот сейчас, наконец, стали появляться какие-то смыслы, отвечающие мне на этот вопрос и объясняющие мне всё происходящее и даже больше. Скажу прямо, как думаю. Можете с этим соглашаться, можете не соглашаться, но я на данный момент всё вижу именно так. С Вами просто кто-то «пошёл на контакт». Да, пусть пока это ещё только «вкрапления его энергии», пусть пока он «кормит» Вас своей энергией с помощью «костылей». Почему не напрямую, через полное заполнение и «излечение» уже без всяких костылей — я уже говорила своё мнение (всё дело в «пригодной ёмкости»,  когда нам Истинное становится дороже всякого ложного мусора, которым мы забили свою ёмкость, и когда мы этот мусор захотим сами выбросить, тогда ёмкость становится пригодна для заполнения, и «контакт» не заставит себя ждать). 

Но даже пока ёмкость продолжает держаться за что-то, что «не пускает» Настоящее вовнутрь в его полноте, Настоящее всё-равно «идёт на контакт». Оно может выбрать самое неподходящее для этого Своё создание и давать этой ёмкости «вкрапления» Своей энергии столько, сколько будет нужно, пока не разберётся с самой ёмкостью и не наполнит её до краёв Само. Вы говорили про созерцание, так вот я и созерцаю это всё происходящее как будто со стороны. Меня здесь вообще не должно было быть, на этом форуме. Меня интересовало только выяснить для себя вопрос, после религии ли у основной массы людей начинается суицид или нет. Больше ничего меня не интересовало. Но, видимо, Настоящее «пошло с Вами на контакт», и я не могу уйти отсюда до сих пор, я только наблюдаю за происходящим и в этом явно никак не участвую))), потому что мне на фиг не нужны разборки буддистских, православных, атеистических и прочих концепций, я травмированный религией человек и травмироваться этим снова, уже закрыв лично для себя эту тему, у меня нет никакого желания, и я не вижу в этом смысла. Я ж говорю, самый неподходящий для этого человек. Только месяц как несуицидник (опять же благодаря Настоящему, которое совершенно неожиданно для меня «пошло со мной на контакт» через Вас и сделало меня живой), у меня нет времени на этот форум, нет желания и сил отходить от чужих «доз смерти», которые попадают в меня на этом форуме очень часто, потому что, как я уже говорила, этот форум напоминает мне место самой большой концентрации шахидов, начинённых взрывчаткой, которые способны (а часто и желают) в любой момент взорвать окружающих вместе с самими собой. А я — самый неприспособленный для этого человек, потому что совсем недавно сама была такой, если не ещё хуже, и потому что я очень сильно за них переживаю и очень бессильна и неспособна им с этим хоть чем-то помочь.

Но я никак не могу отсюда вырваться и наслаждаться себе спокойно в тишине и покое жизнью, которую совсем недавно мне, наконец, подарило Настоящее, потому что Настоящее решило «пойти на контакт» с человеком, который не верит в контакты между Ним и его ходячими «чудесами» ))) Я стала невольным наблюдателем этого процесса, который помогает мне очень многое понять и прочувствовать «на своей шкуре» о Настоящем и о том, как Оно на самом деле относится к своим «произведениям», насколько сильно оно «не бросило» и насколько сильно «идёт на контакт».

----------


## N_Life

*jozh*, и опять Вы, как агностик, стали для меня и вторым «железобетонным доказательством» несостоятельности агностицизма, уже по отношению ко мне самой. Опять же, Вы не представляете, в каком ужасном состоянии я была на момент появления на этом форуме. Сколько попыток суицида и насколько «смертельное» состояние, которое не заканчивается, не становится легче со временем, а становится только невыносимее и невыносимее, и ужас в том, что никак не можешь прекратить это смертью, как бы ни старался, потому что тебе что-то (или Кто-то?) каждый раз не даёт. 

Потом вдруг самым неожиданным образом и в самом неожиданном месте Настоящее «пошло со мной на контакт». И пошло на контакт через человека, который не верит в контакты между Создавшим и Его созданиями, а верит в «наигрался и бросил». «Пошёл на контакт» и вытащил с самого дна гибели и саморазрушения. И… то состояние, которое у меня сейчас, оно всё время становится сильнее и непередаваемее, это уже даже больше, чем то, что можно назвать жизнью. Это что-то предельно реальное и настоящее, и я забыла, как чувствуется смерть. Эта субстанция куда-то делась от меня. А сегодня я поняла о себе и о смерти одну вещь. Вот Unity позавчера пессимистично подытожил, что «у всех историй всё-равно один happy end», а я сегодня поняла, что момент моего «засыпания» и «просыпания» уже в объятиях дорогого мне существа (Создателя) — это уже не какой-то «пессимистичный финал», который делает всё бессмысленным и которого нужно бояться, а наоборот — это для меня продолжение того состояния, в котором я нахожусь сейчас с этим самым Настоящим. Это наоборот не потеря, а приобретение, тот самый что ни на есть хэппи-энд. 

В свете этих двух «железобетонных» для меня доказательств против агностицизма я сегодня начала вспоминать и другие истории, когда Создатель «шёл со мной на контакт». Тогда, когда я не видела (скорее, не замечала) никаких «контактов» с Его стороны и считала, что Он «наигрался», и я сама по себе, были люди и ситуации, которые я вспомнила сегодня, которые спасали меня от су и других тяжёлых моментов, которые казались мне случайными, а на самом деле они были не случайны — это со мной «шли на контакт». Когда это действительно был «контакт» Настоящего, который никогда «не бросал» и всегда «был рядом», это когда прошлой осенью моя сестра (сектантка) довела меня своими религиозными выпадами до трёх попыток суицида подряд. Из двух я как-то выбралась, а на третьей я уже поняла, что это всё, всё должно закончиться сегодня, «завтра» просто не должно для меня наступить. Никто из домашних не мог меня удержать, так как все были заняты и не заметили, как я пошла в аптеку за большим количеством таблеток, чтобы в этот день уже наверняка не вернуться домой. Только я вышла за ворота, как вдруг откуда-то взялась какая-то маленькая собачка. Я её первый раз в жизни видела, откуда она вообще, и почему она начала лаять именно возле моих ворот (это вообще не её территория). Она вдруг так настойчиво начала лаять, серьёзно смотря на меня, как будто поднимая панику и стараясь меня никуда не пустить. Я как-то интуитивно поняла, что это не случайно, и говорю: «как бы ты меня не ругала, я всё-равно уже не вернусь, извини, больше не могу». Но она затянула время, и дома успели спохватиться, что я куда-то делась, и поняли, что за мной надо бежать и куда именно надо бежать… Сейчас я понимаю, что это Создатель этого создания «пошёл со мной на контакт». 

Последнее самое сильное суицидное состояние было как раз перед самым форумом, когда я с одной стороны была рада, что сейчас, наконец, всё для меня точно закончится, а с другой стороны стало сильно страшно, что это уже точно всё, и я начала лихорадочно искать последние «соломинки», чтобы удержаться на краю — ни одной не оказалось. В качестве «последней соломинки» я решила позвонить на «телефон доверия для су» и прочитала, что он, в основном, работает для воинов и ветеранов из АТО. А, значит, моя жизнь ничего не стоит, только их жизнь имеет значение, подумала я, и «соломинок» теперь уже точно не осталось. У «последней черты» мне вдруг позвонила моя подруга (которую я перед этим вытащила из религии, она только-только начала становиться «нормальной»), сама она мне раньше не звонила, звонила только я ей. Её могла угробить моя истерика в тот момент, так как смерти было предельно много, но она меня на удивление спокойно выдержала (хотя сама ещё недавно не в лучшем состоянии была) и предложила держать меня за руку, если нужно, пока я не выйду из этого состояния сама. «Почему ты вдруг позвонила мне именно в этот момент, ведь раньше ты мне не звонила?» «Не знаю, почему. Просто так». И опять это был тот самый «контакт Настоящего со мной». Наигрался и забыл? Ой ли… Всегда помнил и рядом был.

----------


## N_Life

*jozh*, есть ещё и третье «железобетонное доказательство» несостоятельности агностицизма для меня, которым опять оказались Вы сами, но я не буду об этом писать, так как и так уже «много текста» (Бурлесочка как увидит — опять заругается))) ), но извините, Вы не оставили мне от агностицизма ничего — он разваливается в пух и прах для меня как «убедительная концепция» в последние дни в свете смыслов и пониманий, которые приходят в тишине и молчании, когда Настоящее молчит, но Его молчание так много говорит, как не говорило, наверное, никогда.  

Лучше любоваться «вкраплениями» Его энергии в Его созданиях)) Орхидеи дракулы или обезьяньи орхидеи))))

----------


## jozh

Ну, тогда в добрый путь! Не хочу вас больше задерживать своими комментариями в этом не подходящем для вас месте.) Если вдруг захотите пригласить меня в какое-нибудь другое - более подходящее для вас место - то буду рад!)

----------


## Unity

> рада Вас видеть


 Взаимно, одна из самых занятных мыслителей и философов, кои "обитают" Здесь.



> Так «выключайте» буддиста, «включайте» себя настоящего и присоединяйтесь к разговору


 Будучи сторонником Адвайты и панентеизма, полагаю, что в этой Вселенной есть только Одно, являющееся Реальным. 
Вечное _Высшее Сознание_, воплощающееся в всём, в любых сущих формах - в том числе, и всех нас. 
Именно Себя Оно силится найти Себя же во каждой "человеческой душе", даже самой накрепко уснувшей, временно мнящей себя "Человеком", вырванным из... Целого, Бога, ткани Мироздания.



> Вы, смотрю, «движетесь» в том же русле, что и некоторые участники этой темы, включая меня, хоть и стали здесь нечастым гостем.


 Все мы, несомненно, движемся в одном направлении. В сторону прогресса, но каждый по-своему. 
Дискуссия - крайне занимательная. Увы, не могу сейчас принимать участие: завал на работе и плюс универ. Честно, сложно выкроить минуты, чтобы всё прочесть ну и всё обдумать, начертать кому-то коий-то ответ. 



> Что такое тишина?


 Это "язык" Бога.

----------


## N_Life

> Что такое тишина?
> 
> Это "язык" Бога.


 Ух ты, *Unity*... Ух ты. Не ожидала такое от Вас услышать...

----------


## N_Life

> Ну, тогда в добрый путь! Не хочу вас больше задерживать своими комментариями в этом не подходящем для вас месте.) Если вдруг захотите пригласить меня в какое-нибудь другое - более подходящее для вас место - то буду рад!)


 Кажись, Вы меня не так поняли))) И принялись меня выгонять))) Я ж сказала, что не уйду из этой темы, пока не увижу, что с Вами сделает Настоящее))) Мне нравится за этим наблюдать)) Мне эта тема и все, с кем я имею счастье здесь беседовать, очень многое дают. Буквально каждый вопрос или ответ оказался для меня неслучайным и помог мне что-то важное для себя выяснить. Да, и опять же привыкание к людям… 

Кстати, ещё не закрыта тема агностицизма и «научного» атеизма. Вы сами просили ответить про ископаемых. И я ещё не затронула «научную сторону» атеизма. Так что это ещё только начало)))) И вряд ли оно Вам понравится. Предупреждаю сразу. «Простыней» будет много, так как то, что я выяснила для себя на эту тему, признаюсь честно, меня шокировало… Ну и «раззомбировало».

----------


## N_Life

> Увы, не могу сейчас принимать участие: завал на работе и плюс универ.


 Тоже завал на работе…((( Но о Реальном написали Вы интересно. Нечто похожее и я бы сказала о Реальном. Но в Вашей и моей системе мировоззрения есть разница между тем, кто что понимает под словом «проснуться» и под быть «человеком» или быть «богом». Закончу с темой науки и агностицизма и отвечу, в чём, как мне кажется, разница между моим и Вашим пониманием Реального. Когда-нибудь будет у Вас время и желание — будет интересно услышать Ваш ответ.

----------


## N_Life

> Когда я защищаю атеизм (сам я агностик), то имею в виду только научно-проверяемую его составляющую и ничего более!


 Ну вот давайте и разберём научную составляющую атеизма. Только не с целью доказать библию, креационизм или что-то там ещё — я не собираюсь заниматься этой ерундой. Меня интересует только насколько «научная составляющая» атеизма и агностицизма действительно научна, действительно надёжна и действительно непротиворечива.

Наука признаёт, что «многие переходные формы между живыми организмами пока не найдены» — «недостающие звенья» эволюции. В 1950-е годы выкопали некие останки, напоминающие одновременно птицу и динозавра, учёные назвали их «архаерораптором» и признали «сенсационную находку» «недостающим звеном» между динозавром и птицей. В 1999 году было сообщено, что это подделка: кем-то склеенные кости птицы и динозавра. То есть, 40 лет наука обманывала людей на основе неподтвержденной находки, что такое «звено» найдено. 

«Пилтдаунский человек». В 1912 году учёные нашли костные фрагменты и представили их как окаменелые останки «недостающего звена» в эволюции между обезьянами и человеком. И только 41 год спустя наука установила, что это подделка: череп полностью развитого современного человека, намеренно соединённый с подпиленной челюстью орангутана и обработанный бихроматом калия для имитации древней окраски. То есть, 41 год наука обманывала людей.

Кстати, об имитации древней окраски. Профессор Райнер Протш фон обнаружил останки человека, жившего примерно 36 тысяч лет назад. Написал статью, где доказывал, что обнаружил переходное звено между неандертальцем и современным человеком. И только позже выяснилось, что он систематически фальсифицировал артефакты каменного века, искусно «состаривая» их, и что находке не 36 тысяч лет, а всего лишь 7 тысяч. Известный японский археолог Шиничи Фуджимура сделал множество открытий, а позже выяснилось, что, прежде чем обнаружить редкую вещь, профессор Фуджимура её самостоятельно закапывает на месте будущего раскопа.

Последователь Чарльза Дарвина (кстати, Дарвин был агностиком, как и Вы) Эрнст Гекель в 1866 году открыл, что человеческий зародыш в процессе развития проходит стадии рыбы, земноводного и т.д. В качестве доказательства представил соответствующие изображения эмбрионов. Но учёные сравнили иллюстрации эмбрионов ранних стадий по Геккелю с фотографиями того же вида на аналогичной стадии и обнаружили подлог. Гекель признал, что «подрисовывал» необходимые детали. В 1950-е годы было окончательно доказано, что даже на самых ранних стадиях развития человеческий зародыш не тождественен зародышу рыбы, пресмыкающегося или птицы. Но, насколько я помню, его подделку преподавали нам в школе как подтверждённую наукой информацию.




> Вот смотрите. Атеизм (в той его части, которая обличает несостоятельность библейской концепции) - ПРОВЕРЯЕМ! Вы, я, любой другой человек - МОГУТ освоить методы датировки ископаемых останков древнейших существ и сделать по итогам своих замеров однозначный (и проверяемый другими людьми!) вывод - это существо жило и умерло задолго-задолго до антропогенной эпохи.


 А теперь по датировкам. Находка «Гваделупская женщина» — почти полный скелет женщины внутри затвердевшего, древнего известняка. Современная датировка показывает, что этому известняку 28 млн. лет. А современный человек появился якобы 25 млн. лет спустя. Находка считалась подлинной и полвека выставлялась в Британском музее.

Наука утверждает, что «переходная форма» между рыбами и земноводными — латимерия — вымерла ещё 70 млн лет назад. Вот её нашли живой: https://naukatv.ru/upload/files/07ba...e002781ef7.jpg
И оказалось, что у берегов ЮАР и Мозамбика латимерий встречают довольно часто. «Предка» лошади (гиракотерия)  находят в  одних и тех же геологических пластах, что и останки обычных лошадей. Лаосская скальная крыса, как утверждает наука, вымерла ещё 11 миллионов лет назад, а в 1996 год обнаружили такую живую. «Доисторическую акулу», которая, по мнению науки, жила ещё в «эру динозавров» (80 миллионов лет назад), нашли живой, плавающей в водах Португалии. Вот она (слева): https://static.india.com/wp-content/...oric-shark.jpg

А вот и динозавр. Совсем недавно умерший, ещё даже не успел сгнить: https://assets.answersingenesis.org/...plesiosaur.jpg
Японское судно выловило его в 1977 году. Профессор Токио Шикама из Национального университета Йокогама сказал, что убеждён: туша Дзуйё-мару — это плезиозавр. Другой профессор Фуджиро Ясуда из Токийского университета подтвердил: «На фотографиях действительно останки доисторического животного». Нашли даже живого трилобита, который, по мнению науки, вымер аж 250 млн. лет назад. Вот он живой: https://www.richardpoe.com/images/trilobite_isopod.jpg

----------


## N_Life

*jozh*
Дальше больше. На реке Палукси, Техас, раскопали следы ног трехпалого динозавра и рядом следы ног большого человека: https://img.wikireading.ru/162962_8_image03.jpg, https://hips.hearstapps.com/pop.h-cd...p&resize=980:* Определили возраст древней породы — более 100 миллионов лет. Наука до сих пор не оспорила их подлинность. А согласно науке, динозавры вымерли 66 миллионов лет назад, а люди (Homo) появились только 6,5 миллиона лет назад. 
У той же реки была обнаружена и находка Алвиса Делка —  след ноги динозавра, наступивший на след ноги человека: https://dl0.creation.com/articles/p1...Alvis-Delk.jpg  Но о её подлинности ещё спорят.

В 1983 году профессор Аманниязов Туркменского института геологии обнаружил в горах следы динозавров, а рядом с ними — следы человека (причём, выше современного человека). Вот они: http://www.ancient-wisdom.com/Images...ootprint04.jpg И нашёл он эти следы в «мезозойском слое» — ещё до появления первых приматов, не то, что людей. И говорит: «Можно утверждать, что возраст этих следов — как минимум 150 млн. лет».

Палеонтолог Джерри МакДоналд обнаружил в слоях пермского периода палеозойской эры следы птиц. Но птиц, согласно науке, тогда ещё не было. Там же нашёл следы, ходившие на задних ногах, и следы, ходившие по-обезьяньи. Там же обнаружил чёткие следы человека: http://www.ancient-wisdom.com/Images...rintzapata.jpg  И там же обнаружил следы медведя (это ещё когда животных и в помине не было). «Млекопитающие эволюционировали гораздо позже пермского периода, учёные в этом сходятся», — говорит МакДоналд, «и всё же эти следы явно принадлежат пермскому периоду». Смитсоновский научный журнал опубликовал об этом открытии статью ("Petrified Footprints: A Puzzling Parade of Permian Beasts"), подтверждающую, что да, находка подлинная.

Крымские учёные при раскопках стоянок древних людей в Крыму выяснили, что следы жизни неандертальцев находятся в грунте над следами жизнедеятельности кроманьонцев. Доктор исторических наук Виктор Чаба: «А это значит, что более современные люди посещали эти места раньше, чем древнейшие. И мы имеем дело не с эволюцией одного вида разумных существ, а с представителями разных рас, населявших в древности нашу Землю». Анализ ДНК неандертальца показал принципиальные различия от структуры ДНК современного человека. Директор НИИ палеонтологии член-корреспондент РАН Алексей Розанов рассказал, что во время недавних раскопок в районе Гибралтара археологи пришли к выводу: неандертальцы жили, и не думали вымирать, параллельно с предками людей.

А недавно доктора биомедицинских наук из частного исследовательского Рокфеллеровского университета в партнёрстве с учёными Базельского университета провели анализ ДНК более ста тысяч животных и пришли к выводу, что генетический возраст живущих на нашей планете существ практически одинаков. Они проанализировали более пяти миллионов различных последовательностей кодов и  выяснили, что каждый из ныне проживающих на планете Земля видов сформировался до нынешнего уровня практически в один и тот же период. 

О зарождении жизни. «В Лондонском королевском научном обществе провели эксперименты в вулканических источниках, где, как предполагали ученые, могла зародиться жизнь. Однако, по словам профессора Дэвида Димера, эксперименты показали, что теплые воды с повышенным содержанием глины и вулканических пород, напротив, препятствуют зарождению микроорганизмов». В итоге 514 ученых приняли документ, в котором выразили «скептицизм относительно теории естественного отбора».

Кстати, об отборе. Учёные теперь уже обнаружили, что виды выживают не за счёт силы, а за счёт дружелюбия. The Washington Post опубликовало результаты исследований: именно умение дружить и налаживать партнёрские отношения между представителями разных видов и есть основа успешного эволюционирования и выживания. Учёные, работающие в Центре когнитивной нейробиологии Университета Дьюка Брайан Хэйр и Ванесса Вудс, провели ряд исследований и выяснили, что процветание видов во все времена не имеет ничего общего с победой над конкурентами в мире животных. Они утверждают, что именно дружеские межвидовые отношения были причиной успешной эволюции, в том числе — человеческой. Приводят в пример собак — «благодаря тому, что они очень дружелюбны, их видов стало огромное множество, они развиваются и прекрасно живут среди людей. Чего не скажешь об их родственниках волках, многие виды которых  находятся на грани вымирания». Приводят пример и взаимодействия растений и насекомых. «Они бы погибли друг без друга. Сформировав партнёрские отношения, они получили пользу и развитие». А также пример невероятно миролюбивых обезьян бонобо: в отличие от шимпанзе, которые постоянно ведут войну за превосходство, бонобо намного успешнее, у них гораздо больше потомков, а, значит, и шансов на выживание вида.


Можно говорить ещё о «полистратных окаменелостях» («проткнутых слоях»): https://imgprx.livejournal.net/16f60...Yylyd-kMa7qMSE когда прекрасно сохранённые окаменелые деревья пронизывают вертикально слои, которые, предположительно, откладывались на протяжении миллионов лет. Такие «проткнутые слои»  находят в Англии, Австралии, Германии, США и т.п. За миллионы лет эти деревья сгнили бы уже давно. «Геологические факты указывают на быстрое образование осадочных пород». О том же говорит и случай с «потерянной эскадрильей» самолётов в Гренландии, которые аварийно приземлились в снегах. Через шесть лет самолёты решили найти и откопали их из глубины целых 75 метров. Измерения возраста слоёв льда выдали, что самолётам этим было аж 37 тысяч лет.

Наш дорогой *June* нам говорил, что:



> А понять, что очередная религия является ложной, как правило, довольно легко, по отсутствию внутренней непротиворечивости и противоречии научным открытиям и находкам археологов.


 Я дальше скажу, почему я поняла, что наука ничем не отличается от религии. Там и та же внутренняя противоречивость присутствует, и противоречие научным открытиям и находкам археологов. А потом скажу о том, что меня шокировало — какие масштабы смертей за наукой стоят…

----------


## jozh

Немало противоречий в приведенных вами текстах. И немало цитат из откровенной "желтой прессы", которая существует за счет создаваемых ею "сенсаций". Ну и фальсификации в науке создаются вовсе не из желания исказить Настоящее и сработать на пользу какому-то там "всемирному заговору" и не с целью кого-то убить, а гораздо банальнее - получить научную степень, "утереть нос" коллегам, повысить свою личную значимость и т.д.

----------


## N_Life

> Немало противоречий в приведенных вами текстах. И немало цитат из откровенной "желтой прессы", которая существует за счет создаваемых ею "сенсаций".


 Вот именно то, что Вы сейчас сказали, я обнаружила о науке дальше. Она реально существует за счёт "создавания сенсаций", а не за счёт стремления узнать правду. В науке всё гораздо плачевнее обстоит, чем я думала о ней раньше. И об этом я тоже напишу.

----------


## jozh

> Вот именно то, что Вы сейчас сказали, я обнаружила о науке дальше. Она реально существует за счёт "создавания сенсаций", а не за счёт стремления узнать правду. В науке всё гораздо плачевнее обстоит, чем я думала о ней раньше. И об этом я тоже напишу.


 Ох, будьте осторожны с источниками! Будьте осторожны, или хотя бы указывайте их здесь)
Вообще, мне кажется, из-за страстности восприятия, вы не сможете отделить "мух от котлет" и разобраться в этих битвах амбиций и самолюбий, которые царят в науке так же, как и в любой другой сфере человеческих взаимоотношений, начиная от песочницы...
И еще. Если бы наука занималась ТОЛЬКО созданием сенсаций, то сейчас вы не пользовались бы компьютером, смартфоном, спутниковой навигацией, интернетом и тысячей прочих подобных повседневных чудес!

----------


## N_Life

> Если бы наука занималась ТОЛЬКО созданием сенсаций, то сейчас вы не пользовались бы компьютером, смартфоном, спутниковой навигацией, интернетом и тысячей прочих подобных повседневных чудес!


 Любая религия любит манипулировать "чудесами". Меня не интересуют "чудеса", меня интересует правда, которая скрывается за "чудесами".

----------


## jozh

> Любая религия любит манипулировать "чудесами". Меня не интересуют "чудеса", меня интересует правда, которая скрывается за "чудесами".


 Правда интересует всех без исключения. Вот только потом начинается самое интересное. Обнаружив ее, все начинают рвать ее на части, чтобы приспособить под свои собственные нужды. И она перестает быть правдой...

----------


## N_Life

> Немало противоречий в приведенных вами текстах.


 Конечно. Целый список противоречий, которые нужно как-то объяснять.




> и не с целью кого-то убить.


 А то Вы не знаете статистики об экспериментах на животных и людях… Вы, может, не в курсе о масштабах.




> Ох, будьте осторожны с источниками!


 Точно так же говорит любая религия: принимайте всё только так, как подаём вам мы, а остальные источники — «от дьявола».




> Правда интересует всех без исключения.


 Основная масса людей предпочитает ложь.

----------


## N_Life

*jozh*
Вы защищаете «научную часть атеизма», но ведь научная часть атеизма опровергает «разумный замысел» этого мира с помощью своих «доводов». Даже сложный человеческий глаз Дарвин всё же посчитал возникшим не всем дизайнерским механизмом сразу, а постепенно частями и деталями, которые на протяжении многих-многих лет сложились в совершенный механизм. «Научная часть» атеизма приводит Вам слои и ископаемые в доказательство того, что всё началось хаотично и развивалось хаотично путём «слепого отбора», а Вы, несмотря на противоречия Ваших взглядов «проверяемым» «научным открытиям» и «находкам археологов», всё же верите в задуманный, а не самозародившийся мир. То есть, Вы как бы одновременно верите в «бога науки» и одновременно не верите в него. Официальной наукой «разумный замысел» признаётся псевдонаучной концепцией и направлением креационизма. Поэтому извините, но с точки зрения науки, от имени которой Вы выступаете, Вы с Вашими взглядами являетесь псевдоучёным и религиозным креационистом. Вот и скажите после этого, что у Вас не религия и она не противоречива…

Представитель Ваших взглядов о «разумном замысле» Бихи написал книжку «Черный ящик Дарвина», где рассмотрел собственный тест Дарвина для его теории эволюции (цитата Дарвина): «Если бы можно было доказать, что существует какой-либо сложный орган, который не мог быть сформирован многочисленными, последовательными, незначительными модификациями, моя теория была бы полностью разрушена». То есть, веря в «разумный дизайн», Вы этим полностью разрушаете теорию эволюции Дарвина и делаете её абсолютно ненаучной и фейковой. Но в том же самое время Вы берёте для себя оттуда слои, ископаемые и углеродный анализ и уверяете, что всё это доказывает научно именно теория эволюции. Да, религия действительно узнаётся по её внутренней противоречивости. Так же обстоит дело и с эволюцией как наукой: 40 лет пилтдаунская подделка считалась наукой, а находка свежего трупа динозавра (подделочность которой до сих пор наука не смогла доказать) считается лженаукой. 

Вы, которого наука считает креационистом, намекали, что я воспользовалась недостоверными креационистскими источниками. Так вот я намеренно не обращаюсь к креационизму и его лживым источникам, потому что не собираюсь участвовать в вековой вражде двух религий — эволюционизма и креационизма, одна из которых породила другую, и вцепились друг другу зубами в горло и грызутся до сих пор. В «откровенную "желтую прессу"» Вы записали профессора Национального университета Йокогама, и профессора Токийского университета, и профессора Туркменского института геологии, и палеонтолога Джерри МакДоналда (представителя Сми́тсоновского института, который является самым что ни на есть официальным эволюционистским), и сам Сми́тсоновский институт с его научными журналами, и крымского доктора исторических наук, и  директора НИИ палеонтологии члена-корреспондента РАН, и Лондонское королевское научное общество, и Университет Дьюка, и Рокфеллеровский университет, и Базельский университет… Тут либо все эти официальные научные представители, заведения и их научные материалы — откровенная желтая пресса, либо Вы просто «включаете» веритофоба и начинаете спорить с собственной наукой, которую сами же и представляете…

----------


## N_Life

> Ну и фальсификации в науке создаются вовсе не из желания исказить Настоящее


 О подтверждаемости науки данными, о «железобетонности» её данных, о её непогоне за сенсациями и о её «нестремлении» исказить Настоящее.
Вот Вам источник, где «люди науки» обсуждают проблемы науки: https://snob.ru/selected/entry/113193/
Вот их собственные слова, как всё происходит в науке. Людям науки нужно зарабатывать деньги. Для того, чтобы заработать, надо публиковать много «сногсшибательных результатов», причем в лучших журналах. Поэтому исследователь вынужден формулировать вопрос так, чтобы получить результат, который примут для публикации. Нет запроса на истину, есть запрос на «революционные открытия». Особенно это относится к исследованиям, зависящим от статистической обработки данных (например, в медицине или психологии). В итоге публикуется море статей, где результат балансирует на грани статистической достоверности. Научная пресса — это бизнес, доступ к ней стоит денег. Социолог Ной Гранд из Лос-Анджелеса задаётся вопросом: «В чем смысл исследований? В том, чтобы угодить другим профессиональным ученым, или в том, чтобы больше узнать о мире?»

Люди науки решили проверить науку на одно из ключевых требований к научному знанию: воспроизводимость результатов. Чем лучше результат воспроизводится, тем он надежнее — только так можно отделить реальные закономерности от простых совпадений. Оказалось, что этот компонент выпал из научного процесса. Кризис воспроизводимости поставил под сомнение целые области науки. 

Начали перепроверять на воспроизводимость данные медицины. Выяснилось, что в исследованиях рака научные данные подтверждаются только в 10–25% случаев. В 2011 году сотрудники компании Bayer попытались воспроизвести 67 экспериментов в исследовании рака, эффект подтвердился только в 25% случаев. А в 2012 году сотрудники американской биотехнологической компании Amgen выбрали для проверки 53 знаковые статьи из списка высокорейтинговых научных журналов. В итоге им удалось получить лишь шесть аналогичных результатов экспериментов. Чтобы  не признать откровенно, что и онкология существует за счёт создаваемых ею сенсаций, Ирина Алексеенко, кандидат биологических наук, говорит, что «главной причиной невоспроизводимости результатов является чрезвычайная вариабельность, характерная для биологических объектов вообще и многократно усиленная в случае раковой опухоли». То есть, другими словами, онкология не знает, как поведёт себя опухоль в каждом конкретном случае, несмотря на то, что постоянно «отрабатывает рак на животных», и до сих пор не знает, как этим процессом управлять. Пример тому — врач, хирург онколог Павленко, который, казалось бы, должен был знать достаточно много об онкологии, но его болезнь оказалась «коварнее» и всё же убила его. Но это уже отдельная история. В 2006 году обнаружилось, что норвежский онколог Йон Судбо придумал тысячу фиктивных историй болезни, чтобы подкрепить ими свои выводы о возможности лечения рака ротовой полости нестероидными противовоспалительными препаратами, и опубликовал об этом статью в авторитетном британском медицинском журнале Lancet.

Проблемы воспроизводимости обнаружились и в экономике: не смогли реплицировать 7 из 18 лабораторных экспериментов. С исследованиями искусственного интеллекта тоже беда. Но хуже всего обстоят дела с психологией. Несколько лет назад почти никто не публиковал результаты повторных экспериментов, даже если они проводились. Это было не принято, не приносило грантов и не способствовало успешной научной карьере. Согласно опросу Nature, более 70% ученых-психологов пытались и не смогли воспроизвести чужие исследования, около половины не смогли повторить собственные, и почти никто не стремился предать эти результаты огласке. В 2015 году, когда ученые под руководством Брайана Нозека проверили 100 психологических исследований, исходных результатов они смогли добиться лишь в 36 случаях. В 2018 году ученые попытались воспроизвести подборку психологических исследований, опубликованных в Science и Nature — самых престижных общемировых научных журналах. Из 21 эксперимента подтвердились только 13 — и даже в этих случаях оригинальные результаты оказались преувеличенными примерно на 50%. Журнал Science опубликовал данные: из работ, опубликованных за последние пару лет в лучших психологических журналах мира, подавляющее большинство не воспроизводимо. 


Американский профессор Юджин Маллоу много лет собирал материалы, касающиеся жизни и работы Фрейда, и обнаружил неопровержимые доказательства того, что знаменитая теория австрийского учёного о бессознательном в жизни человека на самом деле основывается лишь на изучении одного пациента. А всё остальное доктор просто-напросто домыслил или истолковал в пользу своей теории. О чём он написал книжку «Ошибки и мошенничества Фрейда».


Главный редактор медицинского журнала The Lancet Ричард Хортон (один из наиболее известных, старых и самых авторитетных общих журналов по медицине) признал: «Обвинения в адрес науки вполне прямолинейны: по крайней мере половина научной литературы просто неверна. Страдая от исследований с малым размером выборки, мизерным эффектом и неверными анализами, а также от одержимости модными трендами сомнительной важности, наука совершила поворот в сторону невежества».

P.S. Вы скажете, зачем так много писать? Ну Вы же сами (как и другие атеисты и агностики) уже не раз в этой теме приводили мне аргумент «наука», при произнесении которого у меня должно было, видимо, возникнуть ощущение непререкаемой авторитетности и сакральности, перед которой я должна была пасть ниц. Вы несколько раз задавали мне вопросы о науке и об агностицизме/атеизме. И у меня на эти вопросы появился развёрнутый ответ. Можете не читать, Вас никто не обязывает участвовать в дискуссии. Но тогда либо Вы задавали вопросы намеренно, чтобы поставить в тупик, а не чтобы получить ответ, либо… Вы не хотите посмотреть в глаза Вашей религии, которая может оказаться не так уж и  «достоверна» и «сакральна». Читать или не читать (отвечать или не отвечать) — Ваше дело. Но раз уж Вы сами затронули эту тему, и не раз, то я скажу всё, что об этом думаю, чтоб мой ответ и моя позиция по отношению к Вашей религии были предельно понятны.

----------


## Unity

*тихие аплодисменты* 
Искреннее восхищение!..
Вы - одна из немногих участников Форума, который не лезет в карман за словом; которому всегда есть, что сказать; у которого есть своя точка зрения на любой вопрос. 
Титан интеллекта - без тени иронии. 
Кроме Вас Здесь - только несколько иных достойных собеседников. ^_^

----------


## Burlesque

> *тихие аплодисменты* 
> Искреннее восхищение!..
> Вы - одна из немногих участников Форума, который не лезет в карман за словом; которому всегда есть, что сказать; у которого есть своя точка зрения на любой вопрос. 
> Титан интеллекта - без тени иронии. 
> Кроме Вас Здесь - только несколько иных достойных собеседников. ^_^


 
Да, Unity, интернет - это великая сила). Стоит только найти подходящий контент, скопировать, заменить несколько слов другими, добавить что-то, и вот тебе "титан интеллекта"). Наслаждайтесь, вы этого достойны).

----------


## Remarque

Забавно наблюдать, когда форумчанки разделывают на сайте юзеров под орех) Когда топик был ещё совсем свежим, мне хотелось спорить с N_Life и критиковать её за чересчур предвзятое отношение к религии, но я быстро пришёл к убеждению, что всё равно каждый останется при своём мнении. 

Представляю, как ТС машет перед испуганной старушкой-прихожанкой руками: "Религия - это зло!" Бабушка же робко спрашивает у неё: "а что Вы можете мне дать взамен?!" Предполжим, у прихожанки недавно умерли близкие ей люди. Вера даёт ей надежду на встречу с ними в иной жизни. Это служит очень серьёзным утешением. Может ли надежду и утешение дать наука или философия? Может, психолог даст ей утешение? Не уверен. Тогда вредит ли старушке религия? Не верится что-то. В общем, никогда не стоит обобщать, перенося свой собственный отрицательный опыт, связанный с религией, на всех людей.

----------


## jozh

Присоединяюсь к овациям - выступление блистательно! Однако, не смогу удержаться и от едкости. Несмотря на блистательность, выступление совершенно не по заявленной теме. Я говорил о несостоятельности библейской концепции, доказываемой наличием смерти (в том числе и смерти хищников) в доантропологическую эпоху существования мира, ТОЛЬКО об этой несостоятельности, и ни о чем, кроме нее. Если же библия таким образом снимается с рассмотрения, как вариант возникновения жизни (а следом за ней и коран - как производная иудаизма), то что, кроме агностицизма остается честному человеку?)))

----------


## jozh

> Профессор Райнер Протш фон обнаружил останки человека, жившего примерно 36 тысяч лет назад. Написал статью, где доказывал, что обнаружил переходное звено между неандертальцем и современным человеком.


 Простите, а Райнер Протш фон точно профессор? Дело в том, что любому школьнику известно: неандерталец и кроманьонец (истинный предок современного человека) - настолько разные биологические виды, что не могли бы даже иметь детей, испытав друг к другу безудержное чувство...
Вот откуда мое предположение о желтой прессе, как источнике, на который вы ссылаетесь.

----------


## Burlesque

> Представляю, как ТС машет перед испуганной старушкой-прихожанкой руками: "Религия - это зло!" Бабушка же робко спрашивает у неё: "а что Вы можете мне дать взамен?!" Предполжим, у прихожанки недавно умерли близкие ей люди. Вера даёт ей надежду на встречу с ними в иной жизни. Это служит очень серьёзным утешением. Может ли надежду и утешение дать наука или философия? Может, психолог даст ей утешение? Не уверен. Тогда вредит ли старушке религия? Не верится что-то. В общем, никогда не стоит обобщать, перенося свой собственный отрицательный опыт, связанный с религией, на всех людей.


 Я согласна с тобой, Remarque, каждому своё. Что русскому хорошо, то немцу – смерть). Один прекрасно обходится без религии, считая её совершенно бесполезной штукой, для другого она навигатор, без которого сложно построить маршрут).  Это надо не только понимать, но и принимать, не навязывая своих убеждений тому, кто мыслит иначе, ибо кроме самого человека, никому не известна его истинная стезя. Многие не объективны. Эмоциональная незрелость, однобокость мышления, заставляет их горячо и страстно проецировать принадлежащий только им опыт на всех без разбора. Эти «все без разбора» в лучше случае покрутят пальцем у виска и почти по-булгаковски ответят: «А не пошли бы вы, уважаемый, со своей концепцией куда подальше… Я сегодня на святом причастии такую благодать испытал, какую вам, со своими доказательствами, постичь никогда не удастся…  Вы, «профессор», воля ваша, что-то нескладное придумали»). 
Ну а пока звучат овации тех, чье воображение легко поразить звучными именами и отрывками переделанных текстов, я вот о чём думаю:  интересно, что бы сказали упомянутые здесь профессора всех вышеперечисленных университетов, прочитай они сие выступление…

----------


## Remarque

> Это надо не только понимать, но и принимать, не навязывая своих убеждений тому, кто мыслит иначе, ибо кроме самого человека, никому не известна его истинная стезя. Многие не объективны.


  Навязывание своих убежденй просто бесполезно. Это лишь оттолкнёт человека, подпортив при этом обоим настроение. Намного эффективнее было бы изначально согласиться с точкой зрения своего визави, какой бы абсурдной она тебе ни казалась, а затем, постепенно раскручивая тему, заняться в ней поиском нестыковок, которые признал бы  и твой собеседник)

----------


## N_Life

> Ох, будьте осторожны с источниками! Будьте осторожны, или хотя бы указывайте их здесь)


 Я выполнила Вашу просьбу и подготовила Вам доклад со ссылками, как Вы просили))) Подробнее об одном из случаев, о которых я говорила. Туркменский учёный Курбан Аманниязов, член-корреспондент Академии наук Туркменской ССР,  директор Института геологии Академии наук Туркменской ССР, во время своей третьей научной экспедиции от Института геологии Академии наук Туркменской ССР нашёл человеческие следы рядом со следами динозавров, напечатал об этом научную статью в 1985 году в сборнике Института геологии Академии Наук Туркменистана под названием «Уникальные следы верхнеюрских динозавров в Туркменистане».

В журнале «Вокруг света» (который  публикует информацию о научных и географических открытиях и технических достижениях) профессор Аманниязов опубликовал очерк о данных своей научной экспедиции (№ 10, октябрь 1986 г.). Вот ссылка, где эту статью можно почитать:
http://www.vokrugsveta.ru/vs/article/3481/
Профессор здесь описывает следы множества различных видов динозавров, среди которых он увидел и вот что: «окаменевший отпечаток был явно похож на след... голой человеческой стопы», «примерно на сорок третий размер». И дальше приводит фото (сверху след динозавра, снизу следы человека). И вот как комментирует профессор, что эта археологическая находка может означать: «Наши предки — современники динозавров? Если обнаруженный след действительно принадлежит человекоподобному существу, то история человечества станет насчитывать не 5 или 10, а 150 миллионов лет. Ведь и в долине Пэлэкси Ривер в Техасе (США) были найдены так называемые «следы человека», соседствовавшие со следами динозавров. Похоже даже, что «человек» этот преследовал громадного ящера. Как установил американский палеонтолог К. Догерти, в техасской «Долине великанов» существовали сотни следов динозавров, и рядом с ними повсюду встречались отпечатки «босых человеческих» ног. В 1931 году американский геолог Г. Бурру сообщил об отпечатках «человеческих» ног, заключенных в слоях, возраст которых 250 миллионов лет! Еще десять подобных следов он обнаружил в нескольких милях к северо-западу от Маунт-Вернона. Может быть, это подделка? Но на фотографиях, выполненных Г. Бурру, очень хорошо видно, что там, где подошвы оказывают обычно наибольшее давление, песчинки спрессованы сильнее, чем между пальцами ног и под сводом стопы...». Теперь мои комментарии: похоже, профессор-эволюционист очень хорошо осведомлен обо всех этих фактах...

В 2010 году «Свободная пресса» взяла у Аманниязова интервью и опубликовала его в статье «Человек и динозавр: история совместной жизни». Ссылка: https://svpressa.ru/society/article/20851/ Там написано: «Туркменский профессор, геолог Курбан Аманниязов позже огорошил, подтвердив мне: да, следы, очень похожие на человеческие ступни можно заметить повсюду вперемежку с отпечатками лап динозавров. И те и другие впечатаны в Юрский слой породы, которой, по его словам, около 200 миллионов лет. «Бесспорно, след оставлен человекоподобным животным. И мы точно можем сказать, что этим следам не пять лет и не десять, а — столько же, сколько и следам ящеров. Отпечатки соответствуют 43 размеру ноги»». 

Корреспондент этой газеты, бравший у профессора интервью, побывал лично на том плато, посмотрел следы и пишет: «репортаж о поездке я напечатал в одной московской популярной газете. Резонанс был велик, поскольку данный факт вступал в прямое противоречие с теорией эволюции Дарвина. Но кто же тогда наследил в туркменских горах? Инопланетянин? Существо из параллельного мира? Как бы то ни было, но профессор Аманниязов считал, что если удастся доказать принадлежность следов гуманоидам, то это перевернет науку о людях, а человечество постареет, минимум, на 150 миллионов лет. Этим фактом заинтересовался доктор Деннис Свифт из Института Динозавров США [при Музее естественной истории в Лос-Анджелесе]. Он добился официального приглашения правительства и АН Туркмении, и прилетел в Ашхабад для изучения доисторических отпечатков. Сопровождал Свифта профессор Института геологии АН Туркменистана Халмурад Худайкулиев. Они добрались до плато и собственными глазами удостоверились в наличии человеческих следов. Экспедиция Свифта обнаружила и еще некоторые удивительные факты. Например, на плато динозавров явно прослеживались и отпечатки копыт горных козлов, обитавших здесь в Юрский период. Эксперты, ознакомившиеся с этими следами, признали, что они идентичны копытам современных козлов, которые на Кугинтангтау живут и поныне. То есть, динозавры вымерли, а козлы — нет».

Если попытаться отделить «мух» от «котлет», то получается примерно вот что. «Котлеты» вот где: следы человекоподобных существ вперемешку со следами динозавров с Туркменского плато были найдены, когда я только пошла в школу. Их исследовал и представитель официальной эволюционистской науки, и представители разных стран, подделочности не обнаружили, но в мои школьные учебники эта археологическая находка не попала, и мне об этом ничего не сказали. А «мухи» вот где: зато в мои школьные учебники попала информация о «находке» археораптора («недостающего звена» эволюции), и только когда я закончила школу, выяснилось, что это была подделка — «пилтдаунский индюк», да ещё и «выкопанный» «чёрными археологами»… Не знаю, про какую достоверность официальных научных данных тут можно говорить…

----------


## jozh

Давайте пойдем еще дальше и предположим, что история человечества может продолжаться не 3, не 8 и не 150 миллионов лет, а миллиард. Это чтобы наверняка!) Миллиард лет, вас устроит?) А теперь ответьте на вопрос: отменяет ли это тот факт, что в доантропологическую эпоху существовала смерть и, следовательно, не предполагаемое грехопадение первых людей стало ее первопричиной?

----------


## N_Life

> Да, Unity, интернет - это великая сила). Стоит только найти подходящий контент, скопировать, заменить несколько слов другими, добавить что-то, и вот тебе "титан интеллекта"). Наслаждайтесь, вы этого достойны).


 ))) Вы мне сейчас напомнили Свидетелей Иеговы))) А также православных. А также представителя буддизма в этой теме. Знаете чем? Свидетели Иеговы запрещают своим адептам идти в интернет. Логика такая: «интернет — это от дьявола, вы найдёте там то, что вас уведёт от веры, там куча лжи, там всякие еретики, отступники и дети сатаны; вам нужно принимать только то, что мы вам пережёвываем и вкладываем из наших официальных источников типа «Сторожевой башни». Мы ваш единственный официальный источник правды, все остальные источники — лже». В православии логика такая же: «интернет — это орудие антихриста, там много лжи, истина только в православии; только то, что мы вам говорим, есть истина и «голос Бога», мы ваш единственный источник правды; если это не наш источник, значит, через него «говорит сатана»». 

Примерно такая же логика прозвучала и из уст уважаемого мною буддиста *culexus* в этой теме — он тоже скептически отнёсся к моим поискам информации в интернете, несмотря на то, что я ему приводила официальные цитаты официальных представителей буддизма, которые написаны на официальных буддистских сайтах, в официальных сакральных буддистских письменах или в официальных буддистских проповедях в открытом доступе. То есть, я их не выдумала. Это информация самих буддистов. Но он говорил примерно такими же Вашими словами и с такой же интонацией, потому что информация о буддистской религии и о самом Будде, которую я узнала из интернета, уже не вызовет у меня желания стать её адептом. А представителю буддизма нужно описать ничего не подозревающему человеку все прелести просветления этого великого учителя, его чистой дхармы и великолепного покоя и умиротворения, которое меня ждёт после моего собственного просветления. И он мне, конечно же, не скажет, что этот великий учитель покончил с собой, что сразу после моего просветления у меня организм начнёт стремительно умирать, буквально «рассыпаться от разных болезней, особенно онкологии», что многие видные буддистские просветлённые умерли от рака и других смертельных заболеваний; что сами просветлённые называют полное просветление «дерьмом носорога», дхарму Будды «лошадиным навозом», а самого Будду — «сухим говном на палке» и «дыркой в отхожем месте» (здесь *Unity* уже не порукоплещет мне). А если бы не информация из интернета, меня можно было бы спокойно и беспрепятственного индоктринировать и «посадить на эту иглу».

Почему представителей религий и индоктринирующих концепций всегда так муляет интернет? Альтернативные источники информации. Возможность получить информацию не из единственного источника, когда тебе разжёвывают и кладут в рот сверху, как кому и что нужно. Возможность поискать информацию самому. Включить свои собственные мозги. Сопоставлять и анализировать всё лично. Не принимать тупо, слепо и по умолчанию всё, что тебе с умным видом говорят из одного-единственного источника, который решил занять для тебя место главного и не спросил тебя, а выбираешь ли ты его или нет. А вдруг ты найдёшь в интернете, что этот источник тебе врёт? А вдруг то, что официальный источник тебе выдаёт за правду, окажется ложью? Вдруг тебе покажут разные стороны, и другие стороны окажутся более правы? Вдруг ты там найдёшь представителей официального источника, которые сами уже начали сомневаться в этом источнике? Вдруг они дадут тебе факты и находки, которые заставили их усомниться или заподозрить, что они официально представляют ложь, а не настоящее? 

Свидетелям Иеговы постоянно проповедуют о вреде интернета, высмеивают Свидетеля Иеговы, если он находит в интернете информацию, противоречащую Свидетелям Иеговы, и захочет задать им вопросы, чтобы выяснить правду. Его поднимут на смех, что он «покопипастил» из интернета всякую ложь, нашёл какой-то левый «контент» и вообще он тупой и не способен самостоятельно обработать своим мозгом эту информацию и сделать свои выводы, и явно не так понял, потому что только они знают истину, и только они могут его научить правде и отделить ему «мух» от «котлет». (По этой же причины в сектах не приветствуют, а иногда и запрещают, общение с людьми вне секты, с теми, кто покинул секту. Эти альтернативные источники информации считаются особенно опасными).

Официальной пропаганде муляли другие источники и когда интернета ещё не было. Когда господствовала идеология католицизма, и католический монах Джордано Бруно, видите ли, имел склонность к чтению сочинений, считавшихся католической церковью подозрительными, «копипастил» не то, что нужно, ему высказали «подозрение в ереси», он вынужден был бежать, и чем это всё для него закончилось, мы знаем. Вы защищаете сейчас похожее явление, милое создание. И Вас индоктринировали в это ещё со школы, как и меня. Только тогда господствующая идеология сжигала, а сейчас объявляет лжеучёными. Есть столько честных учёных сейчас, даже среди самой «официальной науки», которые явно не стыкуют то, что они находят, с тем, как им это всё объяснили. Тому, что они находят, они не могут дать широкого хода (так, чтобы это попало в официальные учебники), иначе прослывут «лжеучёными» и потеряют работу и степени, но материалы, статьи и фото своих находок они всё-равно публикуют, потому что их интересуют факты и Настоящее, а не идеология, и тот, кто захочет знать правду, найдёт.

У Вас очень хорошо получается выполнять роль «ангела-хранителя» jozh. Вы большая умничка, что поддерживаете его, но я на него не нападаю. Я очень хорошо к нему отношусь. Я просто не очень хорошо отношусь к индоктринации, которую ему и мне провели ещё в школе помимо нашего выбора, не отделили нам «мух» от «котлет», и только теперь мы с ним вынуждены искать правду, чтобы стать ещё дальше от ложного и ещё ближе к Настоящему. Я не «разделываю его под орех», я его люблю как произведение любимого мною Автора, и вдруг это Он делает нам сейчас операцию правдой (что мне тоже не очень приятно), чтобы окончательно вылечить нас от лжи? По крайней мере, именно это сейчас происходит лично со мной.

----------


## N_Life

> Давайте пойдем еще дальше и предположим, что история человечества может продолжаться не 3, не 8 и не 150 миллионов лет, а миллиард. Это чтобы наверняка!) Миллиард лет, вас устроит?) А теперь ответьте на вопрос: отменяет ли это тот факт, что в доантропологическую эпоху существовала смерть и, следовательно, не предполагаемое грехопадение первых людей стало ее первопричиной?


 Почему Вас никак не отпустит эта история грехопадения? Вы никак не можете отпустить Библию. Вы всё время держитесь за эту книжку и ищете, подтвердит ли Вам кто её или окончательно опровергнет. Я уж точно не стану Вам её подтверждать. Это оружие, которое использовало православие против Вас, чтобы травмировать Вас. Если Вам кто подтвердит эту книжку, Вы снова ухватитесь за неё, и к Вам подойдёт человек с библией в руках, и Вы окажетесь в очередной травмирующей секте. Если Вам кто опровергнет её, Вы снова будете за неё держаться, доказывая себе её неистинность снова и снова. Отпустите её. Это оружие. Раз это оружие использовали против Вас, Вы думаете, Настоящее станет его применять по отношению к Вам? Вы знаете, что было последнее, что удерживало меня от Настоящего после того, как я всё повыбрасывала для себя как ложное? Библия. Я никак не могла от неё отказаться. Я всё цеплялась за неё, как за тот «костыль», а ближе к Истинному всё не становилась. Неважно в данном случае, правду ли говорила эта книжка, или ложь, её использовали против меня и мне настроили с её помощью много лжи. Только когда я и её оставила и перестала копаться в её правдивости или неправдивости, а признала, что я всё начинаю с нуля, как будто никогда этой книжки не знала и не знала всего, о чём там вообще написано, только тогда меня по-настоящему потянуло в сторону Настоящего. И Оно не «говорит» со мной книжкой. Книжкой мне нанесли травму. А Оно меня бережёт. Оно всё объясняет своим молчанием. И от этого молчания ко мне приходит всё, что мне нужно — и любовь, и забота, и правда, и жизнь.

----------


## N_Life

> Давайте пойдем еще дальше и предположим, что история человечества может продолжаться не 3, не 8 и не 150 миллионов лет, а миллиард. Это чтобы наверняка!) Миллиард лет, вас устроит?) А теперь ответьте на вопрос: отменяет ли это тот факт, что в доантропологическую эпоху существовала смерть и, следовательно, не предполагаемое грехопадение первых людей стало ее первопричиной?


 Сейчас мы с Вами снова будем пускаться в научные дискуссии, и я Вам снова буду готовить доклад о человеческом следе (обутой ноги), раздавившем трилобитов (одних из самых ранних существ на земле, согласно эволюции), который в 1968 году нашёл в геологическом слое, которому 600 млн. лет, в Антилоп-Спринг, штат Юта, охотник за окаменелостями Уильям Дж. Мейстер. Фото следа: https://cdn.fishki.net/upload/post/2...614/928155.jpg
https://templeofstarlight.eu/wp-cont...s-1132x509.jpg
Вот ещё крупным планом: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/pr...IO7OthK6IYpnWg
Представитель эволюционистской науки профессор Уильям Стоукс Департамента геологических наук написал статью, где, естественно, сомневается, что это человеческий след, а не природное образование, но подтвердил, что находка действительно не подделка и была действительно найдена в таком древнем слое (ссылка на его слова на эволюционистском сайте Национального центра научного образования: https://ncse.ngo/tripping-over-trilo...meister-tracks)
Эдак мы с Вами ещё можем и выяснить, что никакой «доантропологической эпохи» могло и не быть вообще и теория эволюции нам наврала… Но я этого не хочу. Опять же уже объяснила почему. Вас эта «история грехопадения» никак не отпускает, а она — часть той травмы, которую вам нанесли с помощью библии. И эта травма в Вас всё играет и играет, и никак Вас не отпустит. Забудьте это всё как страшный сон. Как будто мы с Вами никогда ничего не знали ни о библии, ни о боге, ни о православии. Пусть Настоящее начнёт для нас всё с нуля.

Знаете, что я сегодня поняла? Причину, по которой я и Вы попали в секту. Нас с детства индоктринировали «научным атеизмом» — подготовили почву, снизили нам сопротивляемость другим сектам. Эти иконостасы с Лениным и прочими на стенах, учителя, преподносящие Ленина как нашего отца или «нашего дедушку» (с какого перепугу он мне отец?) (для Вас Ленин потом плавно «перерос» в батюшку, а для меня — в пастора). Вечно водили на поклонение этим идолам с цветами. Несуществующие археорапторы в учебниках. Заставляли учить какие-то стихи про партию. Товарищи… Короче, если с детства зомбировать человека и не приветствовать, чтобы он включал свои собственные мозги, то одно зомбирование рано или поздно сменится другим — обязательно найдутся другие, кто будут думать за нас. И видите, после православия Вас снова закономерно потянуло назад в Вашу старую секту. Выкиньте Вы это всё из головы, как это сделала я, пусть Настоящее всё начинает с нуля само, иначе мы никогда не избавимся от этого «сектантского мышления» и так и будем держаться то за археорапторов, то за эволюцию, то за библию, то за грехопадение, то за, то против, лишь бы не ВНЕ. Суета это всё… Важно только Настоящее. А Оно ни за и ни против. Оно молча есть.

----------


## Burlesque

> Намного эффективнее было бы изначально согласиться с точкой зрения своего визави, какой бы абсурдной она тебе ни казалась, а затем, постепенно раскручивая тему, заняться в ней поиском нестыковок, которые признал бы  и твой собеседник)


 Намного эффективнее было бы промолчать. Допустим, что твой собеседник – не «политическая проститутка», а всё-таки человек с принципами. У него есть своя точка зрения, он в ней уверен, так же, как и ты в своей. С какой стати он станет притворяться, соглашаясь с тобой? Нет, ну будет, конечно, если сочтёт, что ты псих, здесь уже без вариантов… В самом же обычном случае события с большей долей вероятности будут развиваться по одному из трёх направлений:
1.	С тобой согласятся. 
2.	С тобой не согласятся и начнут спорить 
3.	С тобой не согласятся, но промолчат
В спорах не рождается истина, это заблуждение… Истина – это аксиома, её не нужно доказывать, а спор – это способ выпустить пар для амбициозных дураков.

----------


## Burlesque

> ))) Вы мне сейчас напомнили Свидетелей Иеговы))) А также православных. А также представителя буддизма в этой теме. Знаете чем? Свидетели Иеговы запрещают своим адептам идти в интернет. Логика такая: «интернет — это от дьявола...


 
N_Life, вы тень на плетень-то не наводите. Я думаю, что вы понимаете, о чём шла речь. По отрывку вашего выступления нашёлся текст в интернете, в котором вы заменили/добавили слова, выдавая его за свой. Вот и всё что я хотела сказать.

----------


## Remarque

> Намного эффективнее было бы промолчать. Допустим, что твой собеседник – не «политическая проститутка», а всё-таки человек с принципами. У него есть своя точка зрения, он в ней уверен, так же, как и ты в своей. С какой стати он станет притворяться, соглашаясь с тобой? Нет, ну будет, конечно, если сочтёт, что ты псих, здесь уже без вариантов…


 Ну не знаю) Можно, конечно, и всегда отмалчиваться. Но у тебя же не такой характер, чтобы всё время это делать. Да и форумы же существуют за счёт общения, да и споров тоже.
Безоговорочное согласие с твоим собедником лишь один из способов вести "борьбу") Гуманитарии именно этот способ нередко предпочитают. Доценты в нашем универе постоянно использовали его, рассуждая таким образом: хорошо, берём за основу мнение такого-то; если из этого следует то-то и то-то, то из этого должно вытекать вот это, а из этого - уже вот это. Либ ход мыслей проверямого оказывается верным, либо нет. 
Это же один из классических способов дискуссии. Никакого лицемерия тут нет. 
Конечно, возможно, что тот, кто проверяет, сам запутывается, но тогда уже вопросы к нему лично. Если он сам не может обосновать своё мнение, то и нет никакого смысла начинать спор, критикуя других. 

 Конечно, можно всегда лишь читать, что пишут другие на форуме, не входя ни в какие дискуссии, но это со временем приедается. Рано или поздно наверняка захочется высказать своё мнение, каким бы странным и нелепым оно другим юзерам ни казалось. Тем более, что зачастую у самых нестандартных мыслей, высказанных кем-либо, со временем находятся свои адепты.

----------


## Remarque

> N_Life, вы тень на плетень-то не наводите. Я думаю, что вы понимаете, о чём шла речь. По отрывку вашего выступления нашёлся текст в интернете, в котором вы заменили/добавили слова, выдавая его за свой. Вот и всё что я хотела сказать.


 Когда ТС только появилась на форуме, её ник сразу же вызвал у меня подозрение. Есть же  оккультные течения Нью-Эйдж (Новая Эра) а тур вдруг Нью-Лайф. Хрен репки не слаще)
Автор темы как-то заявила, что Истина всегда умещается в небольшом объёме. И это правильно. "Да-да, нет, нет; а что сверх того, то от лукавого". Когда же постоянно выкладываются посты-простыни по пол-страницы, то, как минимум, автор темы сама нарушает выбранный ей ранее небольшой формат для озвучивания Истины. Уже на этом этапе можно усомниться в её мировоззрении.

----------


## jozh

> Когда ТС только появилась на форуме, её ник сразу же вызвал у меня подозрение. Есть же  оккультные течения Нью-Эйдж (Новая Эра) а тур вдруг Нью-Лайф. Хрен репки не слаще)
> Автор темы как-то заявила, что Истина всегда умещается в небольшом объёме. И это правильно. "Да-да, нет, нет; а что сверх того, то от лукавого". Когда же постоянно выкладываются посты-простыни по пол-страницы, то, как минимум, автор темы сама нарушает выбранный ей ранее небольшой формат для озвучивания Истины. Уже на этом этапе можно усомниться в её мировоззрении.


 Хоть Ремарк меня и не читает, но я все-таки вступлю с ним в полемику. Будет очень интересный пример односторонней связи, ибо у меня родились интересные ассоциации на высказываемую тему.



> Истина всегда умещается в небольшом объёме


  Сразу возникает вопрос - КАКАЯ истина? Конечная - да. Как наша Вселенная, которая, закончив расширяться (как наше познание её), начнет коллапсировать и свернется обратно в исходную точку для последующего Большого Взрыва (хотя некоторые ученые считают, что обратного коллапса не произойдет и Вселенная просто "порвется"). Так вот. Текущая цепь познаваемых нами промежуточных истин подобна текущему же "расширению Вселенной" внутри нас, а для описания этого никаких "простыней" недостаточно!) О каком "сомнении в мировоззрении" вообще может идти речь? На этом этапе можно оценивать лишь процесс познания, который полезен - ЛЮБОЙ. Даже ложный - потому что формирует иммунитет к выявленным ложным построениям. Кстати! Религия тем и опасна для процесса познания, что тормозит его НЕОБРАТИМО! Задерживает человека на этом этапе пожизненно и не пускает ни на какие другие! Почему я так зацикливаюсь на доказуемости отсутствия взаимосвязи между грехопадением и возникновением смерти? Да потому что это самый простой и очевидный путь вырваться из религиозного тупика!

----------


## N_Life

> Простите, а Райнер Протш фон точно профессор?


 Спасибо, что заставили меня поближе присмотреться к этой истории. Она показалась мне ещё более показательной.

Райнер Протш фон Зайтен (Reiner Protsch von Zieten), в профессорстве которого Вы совершенно правильно усомнились, действительно почти 30 лет проработал профессором Франкфуртского университета имени Гёте, и даже был директором Института антропологии и генетики человека этого университета (кстати сказать, официального эволюционистского).

Подробные данные о том, чем прославился этот профессор в мире науки, я взяла из следующих официальных источников:
Статья из The Scientist (научный журнал для учёных и исследователей) за 2005 год по названием «Faking it in Frankfurt» («Фальсифицирование во Франкфурте»):  https://www.the-scientist.com/notebo...rankfurt-48970 и журнал Archaeology (Археология) (издание Археологического института Америки):
https://archive.archaeology.org/0505...s/insider.html

Профессор этот внёс свой весомый вклад в научную теорию эволюции своими «сенсационными» находками так необходимых для эволюционной науки «недостающих звеньев» эволюции между неандертальцем и современным человеком: фрагменты черепа неандертальца «Hahnh&#246;fersand Man» (Ханхёферзандский человек), возраст которых профессор определил методом углеродного анализа как примерно 36 тыс. лет, и фрагменты Binschof-Speyer Woman  («Биншоф-Шпайерской женщины») с хорошо сохранившимися зубами — 21 300 лет. Он нашёл множество других ископаемых «каменного века». На его открытиях эволюционистская антропология сформировала понимание, что происходило с эволюцией человека между 40 000 и 10 000 годами назад.

И только 30 лет спустя его плодотворной научной работы, когда его случайно уличили в попытке продать университетскую коллекцию скелетов шимпанзе в США, начали вскрываться факты.

Комиссия университета, в котором работал профессор, обнаружила, что их ведущий специалист по радиоуглеродному анализу даже не умел пользоваться прибором для определения возраста с помощью радиоуглеродного анализа. Он намеренно ставил высокие датировки, чтобы это было «сенсационное открытие», которое сделает ему имя в истории эволюционной науки, и выдавал эти датировки другим учёным как научно подтверждённые, выдавал фейковые находки за настоящие, занимался плагиатом работ других учёных и разными другими мошенничествами. (Это к вопросу, что официальная наука фальсифицирует находки не с целью исказить Настоящее и не из погони за сенсациями).

Профессор Томас Тербергер (археолог) и его коллега Мартин Стрит попытались перепроверить датировки находок профессора (те самые воспроизводимость и перепроверяемость научных данных, о которых я говорила раньше). Это оказалось не так просто: университеты и музеи, в которых хранились эти находки, не хотели отдавать свои бесценные экспонаты на перепроверку. Этим двух археологам всё же удалось добиться перепроверки и оказалось, что предполагаемый неандерталец — вовсе и не неандерталец никакой, и возраст его не 36 тыс. лет, а 7,5 тысяч лет. «Биншоф-Шпайерской женщине» не 21 300 лет, а 3 090, и она вообще оказалась мужчиной (то есть, профессор даже мужчины от женщины не смог отличить), «Падерборн-зандский человек» жил не 27 400 лет, а умер в XVIII веке. Другие черепа тоже оказались с поддельными датировками. Сенсационные «потерянные звенья» оказались самыми слабыми звеньями в эволюционной цепи. А дальше как раз то, о чём Вы говорили:




> Дело в том, что любому школьнику известно: неандерталец и кроманьонец (истинный предок современного человека) - настолько разные биологические виды, что не могли бы даже иметь детей, испытав друг к другу безудержное чувство...


 Любому школьнику, идущему по эволюционной учебной программе, известно, а вот профессору, ведущему антропологу ведущего университета неизвестно. Как говорит тот же археолог Томас Тербергер, который перепроверил профессора, открытия профессора как раз доказывали, что «анатомически современные люди и неандертальцы существовали вместе и, возможно, даже рождали совместных детей». И на его фейковых находках и доказательствах построилась целая область научных знаний — антропология человека между 40 000 и 10 000 годами, которую теперь, говорит Тербергер, придётся полностью пересматривать. 

В первой научной статье, ссылку на которую я Вам дала, делаются более глобальные выводы о науке, которые следуют из этого случая. То, как построена сама официальная эволюционистская наука, предполагает возможность множества поддельных окаменелостей и находок, поддельность которых можно не заметить десятилетиями, а то и никогда. Археолог Джулия Томас (вице-президент Королевского антропологического института Великобритании) говорит, что археологи имеют дело с небольшими фрагментами, которые потенциально имеют огромную значимость. Поэтому результаты очень сложно воспроизвести и очень сложно доказать поддельность этих результатов. Археологи Тербергер и Стрит сами пришли в удивление, что никто до них не удосужился за целых 30 лет перепроверить  многочисленные находки профессора, а строили на них науку. «Почему так долго никто не мог этого обнаружить? Мы надеялись, что всего несколько имеющихся находок должны были быть тщательно изучены и надёжны. Мы были удивлены, что никто этим не занимался». Тербергер дальше объясняет причину: потому что находки профессора так удачно вписывались в существующую теорию истории человека, поэтому все с радостью поверили в их истинность и неподдельность и даже не стали ничего перепроверять. «Если вы обнаружите череп, которому 30 000 лет — это сенсация. Если вы найдёте три таких черепа — люди заметят вас. Это полезно для вашей карьеры», — говорит Тербергер. А его коллега Стрит идёт дальше: в идеале нужно было бы перепроверить ещё целую кучу ископаемых гоминидов плейстоценовой  эпохи. Джеффри Шварц из Университета Питсбурга вообще за то, чтобы палеоантропологи не на датировке концентрировалась, а на морфологических особенностях того, что они находят, чтобы выяснить, что это может быть такое и откуда.

Так вот исходя из этого всего и вырисовывается четкая грань, отделяющая «мух» от «котлет».  Представители официальной науки в большинстве своём вообще не озабочены тем, чтоб найти неподдельные ископаемые и выяснить правду, что на самом деле происходило на этой земле до нас. Как показал случай с этим неандертальцем, пилтдаунским переходным звеном, археорораптором и пилтдаунским индюком, археологи вообще не стали их проверять на подлинность. Они даже клея не заметили, которым приклеена челюсть обезьяны к черепу человека или части птицы к костям динозавра. И даже датировки нередко ставят «от фонаря». И больше не перепроверяют то, что нашли. И не перепроверяют и другие учёные. Вносят в научную литературу и в учебники. И кто знает, сколько времени пройдёт, когда решат перепроверить очередные находки и переходные звенья, доказывающие эволюцию? И не окажутся ли и они все откровенной фальсификацией? Потому что подобные находки (пусть даже это всего-навсего какой-то кусок челюсти и не больше, пусть даже склеенный) очень удачно вписываются в нужную научной пропаганде картину. Не кажется ли странным, что существование переходных звеньев доказывается всего по одному или нескольким кускам черепа? Если такие звенья действительно жили какое-то время, от них должно было остаться немало целых скелетов (ну хотя бы один полный-то должен был остаться). Я всё думала, каким словом назвать точнее всего вот эту всю погоню за сенсационными находками и открытиями, а не за реальными фактами, намеренное фальцифицирование находок и окаменелостей, искусственный подгон их под эволюционную таблицу датировок и выдавание этого всего за научно достоверную и подтверждённую информацию. Вы назвали это точнее всего. *Откровенная желтая пресса*. Вот как это называется. 

А с другой стороны постоянно обнаруживаются окаменелости и находки, которые опровергают всю эту таблицу с датировками. И эти злополучные человеческие ступни находят рядом буквально со всеми живыми организмами и растениями, которые только обитали на этой планете согласно теории эволюции. Казалось бы, ну вот это существо жило и вымерло в ДОантропогенную эпоху, но и рядом с этим существом рано или поздно снова находят человеческие следы. И тут уж официальная наука задействует всю свою мощь и старания для перепроверки: и радиоуглеродный анализ, и проверку породы, и множество разных других анализов, и на подделочность тщательно проверяет, и чуть ли не нюхает и на язык не пробует. И так и не смогла установить окончательно их подделочность. Вот Вам сама официальная наука и дала понять, где «мухи», а где «котлеты».

Кстати, профессор Райнер Протш фон Зайтен действительно уже не профессор. Его попёрли из университета. Я тогда не дописала его аристократический титул «фон Зайтен», как знала, и он оказался у него липовым. Ещё он оказался и сыном члена нацистской партии и уничтожил тысячи документов о медицинских опытах нацистов над людьми, которые хранились в архиве департамента антропологии его университета. Но что делают результаты и образцы людских тканей нацистских медицинских экспериментов над пленниками концлагерей в ведущих университетах и научных заведениях мира и почему современная наука развивается за счёт них — это уже отдельная история…

----------


## jozh

Ну хорошо. Следы следами, даже, возможно, с отпечатком фирмы "Адидас", но как же антропогенная нагрузка? НЕТ антропогенного фактора в природе старше 3 млн. лет.! Не нахожу сейчас ссылку, пишу по памяти.

----------


## N_Life

> Тогда вредит ли старушке религия? Не верится что-то.


 Вы не видите разницы между верой и религией. Вы думаете, что в ПЦ вера, и она принесёт людям пользу. Но Вы не знаете, что с людьми происходит дальше. Вам там об этом не говорят. И не скажут. Пока Вы сами оттуда не выйдете. Только тогда Вы поймёте, что Вы были не в вере, а в религии. А религия разрушает, а не созидает. Тогда Вы вспомните и мои слова и поймёте уже на своём опыте, о чём я говорила. А пока Вы пребываете на этапе "прельщения", Вы всё-равно всё будете видеть в "розовых очках", кто бы Вам что ни говорил. Запомните: мои слова про православие в этой теме не для Вас теперешних, а для Вас уже вышедших оттуда. Сейчас они для Вас бесполезны.

----------


## N_Life

> По отрывку вашего выступления нашёлся текст в интернете, в котором вы заменили/добавили слова, выдавая его за свой. Вот и всё что я хотела сказать.


 По-моему, я так и говорила, что привожу цитаты из источников. А не свои слова.

----------


## N_Life

> Когда ТС только появилась на форуме, её ник сразу же вызвал у меня подозрение.


 Когда Вы только появились в теме и сказали, что Вы православный, у меня это сразу вызвало подозрение… Я знаю, чем это обычно заканчивается. А на ники и личности всегда переходят, когда нет аргументов по сути. Чаще всего этим страдают именно представители религии. Им то имя у человека не такое,  то аватарка не такая, то он много пишет, то он мало пишет. Обычно они так реагируют, когда им пишут не то, что им нравится, об их религии. 




> Есть же  оккультные течения Нью-Эйдж (Новая Эра) а тур вдруг Нью-Лайф.


 Да, представьте себе, у человека начинается новая жизнь после Ваших сект))) После того, когда он отойдёт, конечно, от всего того деструктива, который Ваши организации приносят в его жизнь.




> Автор темы как-то заявила, что Истина всегда умещается в небольшом объёме.


 Так то истина. А есть ещё душа, которой иногда надо выговориться))

----------


## N_Life

> Текущая цепь познаваемых нами промежуточных истин подобна текущему же "расширению Вселенной" внутри нас,


 Красиво сказано. Про расширение Вселенной внутри.




> Религия тем и опасна для процесса познания, что тормозит его НЕОБРАТИМО! Задерживает человека на этом этапе пожизненно и не пускает ни на какие другие!


 Я вообще сейчас начинаю видеть, что это как клетка для совершенства. Она не даёт раскрывать человеку постепенно вложенный в него его Автором потенциал. А потенциал бесконечен, как сама Вселенная, потому что это лучшее произведение Автора, которое Он создал в чём-то похожим на Себя…

----------


## N_Life

> Не нахожу сейчас ссылку, пишу по памяти.


 Аа-а-а… А как меня так погнали за ссылками)))) Даже пришлось цитаты приводить оттуда, чтоб не своими словами, за что мне выписала под первое число Бурлеска))))




> Ну хорошо. Следы следами, даже, возможно, с отпечатком фирмы "Адидас", но как же антропогенная нагрузка? НЕТ антропогенного фактора в природе старше 3 млн. лет.! Не нахожу сейчас ссылку, пишу по памяти.


 Я не знаю, Вас реально зациклило на этой теме… Я даже не знаю, что Вам лучше: когда эта история грехопадения опровергнется официальной наукой или когда она подтвердится… Я очень боюсь Вам навредить. Я просто скажу Вам коротко своё личное мнение. Я ещё в первых своих постах на тему эволюции ответила Вам на этот вопрос: привела Вам данные недавних экспериментов учёных, которые заморочились и провели колоссальный труд: проанализировали чуть ли не все известные ДНК из базы данных всех живых существ на планете и выяснили, что генетический возраст ВСЕХ существ (включая человека) почти одинаков. И это не в жёлтой прессе, а в научной статье на специализированном научном сайте — я сегодня нашла в ней подробно об этом. Могу перевести для Вас эту статью, если нужно. Какой бы ни был возраст всего живого на планете — три миллиона лет или миллиард, всё появилось ВМЕСТЕ с людьми, а не ДО людей, вот о чём мне эти данные говорят. Лично я верю этим исследованиям. А Вы выбирайте для себя сами, верить им или нет.

----------


## jozh

> Я не знаю, Вас реально зациклило на этой теме… Я даже не знаю, что Вам лучше: когда эта история грехопадения опровергнется официальной наукой или когда она подтвердится… Я очень боюсь Вам навредить. Я просто скажу Вам коротко своё личное мнение. Я ещё в первых своих постах на тему эволюции ответила Вам на этот вопрос: привела Вам данные недавних экспериментов учёных, которые заморочились и провели колоссальный труд: проанализировали чуть ли не все известные ДНК из базы данных всех живых существ на планете и выяснили, что генетический возраст ВСЕХ существ (включая человека) почти одинаков. И это не в жёлтой прессе, а в научной статье на специализированном научном сайте — я сегодня нашла в ней подробно об этом. Могу перевести для Вас эту статью, если нужно. Какой бы ни был возраст всего живого на планете — три миллиона лет или миллиард, всё появилось ВМЕСТЕ с людьми, а не ДО людей, вот о чём мне эти данные говорят. Лично я верю этим исследованиям. А Вы выбирайте для себя сами, верить им или нет.


 Но ведь вы сами говорили, что главное в науке - это повторяемость результатов. Наука - это то, что можно проверить, а то, во что можно поверить - это не наука. Так вот, информация о том, что возраст самых первых живых существ на Земле - около 3,5 млрд. лет, а возраст самых первых людей - около 3 млн. лет - ПРОВЕРЯЕМА! Иное возможно только в качестве гипотезы, для доказательства которой потребуется сломать очень и очень многое в накопленном на сегодняшний день познании.

----------


## jozh

P.S. Может быть вас ввел в заблуждение термин "генетический возраст"? Может быть, он отличается от хронологического?

----------


## N_Life

> Но ведь вы сами говорили, что главное в науке - это повторяемость результатов. Наука - это то, что можно проверить,


 Ну вот я же Вам и говорила про это научное исследование генетиков: что они ПРОВЕРИЛИ научно и установили, что нет никакого расхождения в возрасте между самыми первыми существами на земле и людьми. А все эти «простыни» я приводила Вам лишь для того, чтобы Вы увидели, насколько НЕПРОВЕРЯЕМА официальная наука, и что она постоянно путается в своих датировках, в своей таблице эволюции, когда там что и за чем появилось. И даже находки и ископаемые, которые она не смогла опровергнуть, как ни старалась, доказывают, что человеческие следы встречаются рядом со ВСЕМИ живыми организмами. Не было никаких «первых существ», сказали генетики в исследовании, о котором я сказала. Все существа появились одновременно. Ну если Вы не верите генетикам…

----------


## jozh

> Ну если Вы не верите генетикам…


 ... то я верю своим собственным глазам. Приезжайте и вы тоже посмотрите в Геологическом музее Санкт-Петербурга экспонат - окаменелости первоначальных колоний протоорганизмов, возникших в том самом первичном бульоне, из-за которого сломано столько копий. Их, кстати, тоже генетики исследовали. Попробуйте понять, почему, с какой целью "ваши" генетики писали свою статью? Может быть это сведение личных счетов? Месть кому-то? Умышленная фальсификация? Да куча причин возможна! Почитайте хотя бы раздел "Альтернативная история" (не фэнтези) на любой сетевой библиотеке и скажите после этого - это нормальные, здоровые люди писали?

----------


## N_Life

> P.S. Может быть вас ввел в заблуждение термин "генетический возраст"? Может быть, он отличается от хронологического?


 Нет, вот именно в этой научной статье говорится, что все животные возникли тогда же, когда и люди, одновременно, между 100 000 и 200 000 годами тому назад. И ещё они обнаружили одну вещь: виды имеют очень чёткие генетические границы, между которыми ничего нет, никаких «промежуточных видов». Цитирую: «Если отдельные индивидуумы — это звёзды, то виды — это галактики. Они являются компактными группами в пустом пространстве последовательностей». В статье они признают, что у теории Дарвина от этих научных открытий будут проблемы…

----------


## N_Life

> ... то я верю своим собственным глазам. Приезжайте и вы тоже посмотрите в Геологическом музее Санкт-Петербурга экспонат - окаменелости первоначальных колоний протоорганизмов, возникших в том самом первичном бульоне, из-за которого сломано столько копий. Их, кстати, тоже генетики исследовали.


 Вы уверены, что это не из разряда тех находок и тех исследований, о которых я говорила выше? То, что Вам это демонстрируют, это одно. Пилдаунского человека тоже всем демонстрировали, как доказательство, много лет. А где у Вас лично гарантия, что это действительно проверили и перепроверили честно, а не подогнали под теорию эволюции? И где у Вас лично гарантия, что через десять лет это не объявят подделкой? Я же Вам уже приводила немало примеров, как это могут подать и чем это может оказаться позже.

----------


## jozh

> И где у Вас лично гарантия, что через десять лет это не объявят подделкой? Я же Вам уже приводила немало примеров, как это могут подать и чем это может оказаться позже.


 Отвечу вам аналогично. Откуда у вас уверенность, что через 10 лет не объявят подделкой научные данные о том, что "что все животные возникли тогда же, когда и люди, одновременно, между 100 000 и 200 000 годами тому назад"? Честно говоря, я просто содрогнулся, когда прочитал это. Чудовищно, просто чудовищно! Если это не безумие, то что тогда безумие?

----------


## N_Life

> Отвечу вам аналогично. Откуда у вас уверенность, что через 10 лет не объявят подделкой научные данные о том, что "что все животные возникли тогда же, когда и люди, одновременно, между 100 000 и 200 000 годами тому назад"? Честно говоря, я просто содрогнулся, когда прочитал это. Чудовищно, просто чудовищно! Если это не безумие, то что тогда безумие?


 Для меня чудовищны многочисленные несовпадения находок эволюционистов со шкалой самой эволюции. Такие дикие расхождения. Те давно вымерли, но вот они живые. Тогда людей ещё и в помине не было, и вот людские следы. Эта датировка постоянно даёт сбои. И чудовищны масштабы фальсификации данных, которые подгоняют под эволюционные периоды. А ещё эти бесконечные подделочные звенья. Если это достоверная наука, то...

----------


## jozh

Хорошо, допустим, это не достоверная наука. Но тогда мы должны вернуться к тому, с чего начали. Самим, лично осваивать методы датировки, коих множество. Не только радиоуглеродный анализ... Позвоните, наконец, на горячую линию в какую-нибудь научно-популярную передачу в момент, когда там участвует какой-нибудь вменяемый ученый и спросите его: есть ли какая-нибудь, самая ничтожная вероятность, что все живые существа появились одновременно около 100-200 тыс. лет тому назад? Уверен, он за голову схватится, заплачет и убежит из студии, ибо обсуждать такую глупость вообще не реально...

----------


## N_Life

*jozh*, Вы сами знаете, что наука меняется, всё время открывает что-то новое, и её новые данные иногда опровергают предыдущие (бывает, что и полностью). Вы никогда не можете быть уверены, что завтра не найдут более эффективный метод датировок, и он не "перепишет" всю шкалу и не уменьшит возраст всего живого. Если Вы уверены, что наука со временем точно не поменяет свои миллионолетние датировки, тогда стройте на этом свою жизнь.

----------


## jozh

> Если Вы уверены, что наука со временем точно не поменяет свои миллионолетние датировки, тогда стройте на этом свою жизнь.


 Моя жизнь от этого вообще никак не зависит. Я затеял весь этот разговор единственно потому, что вижу со стороны вашу неосознанную попытку заместить одну религию другой. Мне просто не хватило такта предостеречь вас более корректным способом.
Просто жаль, что ваша блистательная победа и незаурядные личные качества вновь потонут в болоте псевдореальности, которая далеко-далеко отстоит от Настоящего...

----------


## Burlesque

> По-моему, я так и говорила, что привожу цитаты из источников. А не свои слова.


 Цитата – это когда дословно и точно, а когда с заменой и добавлением некоторых слов – то это уже плагиат. Я не знаю, как сейчас, но в те далёкие времена, когда я была студенткой, за такие «выступления» могли запросто отчислить из ВУЗа. Как говорится, «профессор, может, и лопух, но аппаратура при нём»… А здесь, смотрю, ничего, прокатывает… а на некоторых даже неотразимое впечатление производит… Таких, как Unity, которые с дестью классами образования, но необычайно высоким IQ.

----------


## June

N_Life, а что такое "генетический возраст" и как его можно определить?

----------


## Unity

> Интернет - это великая сила). Стоит только найти подходящий контент, скопировать, заменить несколько слов другими, добавить что-то, и вот тебе "титан интеллекта"). Наслаждайтесь, вы этого достойны).


 Вы неверно поняли, стоит полагать.
Меня, прежде всего, в людях восхищает Разум - способность легко рассказать обо своих взглядах и мировоззрении, сыскать доказательства своим убеждениям, просто и по-человечески донести это иным. Только несколько людей на данном ресурсе таким обладают Даром. С прочимы, увы... не о чём поговорить - словно бы их разум замер во развитии в 5-м классе школы - с той же сферой интересов и охватом знаний. 



> А представителю буддизма нужно описать ничего не подозревающему человеку все прелести просветления этого великого учителя, его чистой дхармы и великолепного покоя и умиротворения, которое меня ждёт после моего собственного просветления. И он мне, конечно же, не скажет, что этот великий учитель покончил с собой, что сразу после моего просветления у меня организм начнёт стремительно умирать, буквально «рассыпаться от разных болезней, особенно онкологии», что многие видные буддистские просветлённые умерли от рака и других смертельных заболеваний; что сами просветлённые называют полное просветление «дерьмом носорога», дхарму Будды «лошадиным навозом», а самого Будду — «сухим говном на палке» и «дыркой в отхожем месте» (здесь Unity уже не порукоплещет мне).


 Что Вы, я всегда - за Истину. 
Если бы Вы глубже изучили тему, беспристрастно, без предвзятой враждебности, Вы бы могли понять. Буддизм призывает к "саморазрушению" (личности и, после, спустя некоторое время, плоти) только тех искателей, кои вдоволь наигрались в "Жизнь". Да, наличествуют практики, кои постепенно увеличивают "зазор" между разумом (душой, коль угодно) и телом, вследствие чего "синхронность" теряется, приходят недуги и скорая смерть (зачастую, это онкология мозга) - о чём всех предупреждают и держат подобные упражнения в строжайшем секрете. Это помощь в росте, способ поскорее слиться с Абсолютом - а не дальше ходить на раб_оту и платить налоги, гоняясь за "счастьем" и всем тем, что привязывает людей ко Земле, к форме бытия в человечьем образе. Те, кто наигрались, уходят с песочницы. 
И это прекраснее, нежель прыжок с платформы метро или же в окно. 
Всё проходит предельно естественно. 

Относительно же того, что искатели, постигшие суть, так вот отзываются о своих "святынях", говорит о том, что слова "Будда/просветление" и тому подобное - это просто шелуха. Можно обозвать Гаутаму как угодно, но, "как ты розу ни зови, аромат останется". То же - здесь. Смысл - найти свой путь ко Переживанию, слова неважны, неважны трактаты, неважны персоны неких патриархов. 
Важно - постичь суть, а не цепляться к словам, дальше продолжая Сансару мышления.

----------


## N_Life

> Моя жизнь от этого вообще никак не зависит. Я затеял весь этот разговор единственно потому, что вижу со стороны вашу неосознанную попытку заместить одну религию другой.


 Жизнь человека от этого зависит напрямую. Если человек верит, что зародился случайным образом в бульоне, то его жизнь, по большому счету, не имеет никакого смысла. И ему ничего не мешает в любую минуту покончить с ней. Одним биологическим объектом в слепой цепи эволюции больше, одним меньше — никакой роли не играет в общем процессе. Нельзя верить одновременно в то, что ты возник совершенно случайно в кипящем супе, и в то, что тебя разумно задумали и точно выверили все твои системы в едином организме. Это взаимно противоречащие друг другу вещи. Что-то из этих двух концепций точно наука, а что-то лженаука. 

И моя жизнь напрямую зависит от того, откуда появилась я и чем всё закончится для меня. Чтобы мне жить дальше, нужен смысл. И я прекрасно понимаю, что меня действительно разумно задумали. Я не слепая и всё прекрасно вижу. Причём задумали с любовью. И потому моя жизнь не случайна, имеет смысл и не может быть пуста. Раз это моя жизнь, я сама вправе выбирать, верить ли мне в бульон или в Творца. Зная непостоянство данных атеистическо-научной религии и её манипуляции с датировками и находками, я не собираюсь ей верить, что мой предок — микроб, которому миллиарды или миллионы лет. Официальной науке нужно либо верить полностью, либо не верить вообще. А не верить наполовину: только тому, что говорит углеродный анализ пород, и отбрасывать то, что говорят анализы ДНК. Тем более, я прекрасно понимаю, что через какое-то количество лет данные генетиков могут многократно подтвердиться новыми технологиями и заставить пересмотреть радиоуглеродный метод и миллионолетнюю датировку. Поэтому я не собираюсь строить свою жизнь на том, что завтра может рухнуть.




> Просто жаль, что ваша блистательная победа и незаурядные личные качества вновь потонут в болоте псевдореальности, которая далеко-далеко отстоит от Настоящего...


 Если бы я поверила очередной религии, что моим предком был микроб, я бы уже давно повесилась. Не было бы ничего, что бы дало мне хоть какой-то смысл этого не сделать. Никакие протоплазмы и мёртвые останки возрастом миллионы лет не наполнят мою жизнь смыслом и радостью. А если я поверила, что моим «предком» является разумный и любящий Творец, то я никогда этого не сделаю, потому что моё существование осмысленно, моему существованию рады, меня любят и никогда не оставят. И даже биологической смертью всё для меня не закончится, потому что Творец не оставил меня в заболевшем смертью мире, пришёл в него лично и пролил за меня Свою кровь. Можно сколько угодно спорить, была ли история грехопадения или не было, права ли библия или нет, но я не слепая и прекрасно вижу, что мир болен и я больна. И поэтому я прекрасно поняла, что мне нужно «лечение» — не только от такой жизни, которую я и жизнью-то не могла назвать, но и от смерти. Он поменялся со мной местами: мою недо-жизнь со смертью в конце забрал себе, а Свою жизнь, которая никогда не закончится, отдал мне. И факт самопожертвования моего Творца за меня даёт мне жизнь и счастье каждый день, потому что Его смерть осмысленна и нужна была для того, чтобы мою жизнь теперь действительно можно было назвать жизнью и чтобы смертью для меня всё не закончилось, а только началось. Здесь бессмысленно спорить, права ли библия или нет. Мне не нужно её открывать, чтобы видеть вокруг смыслы и образы, заложенные моим Творцом в Его творение, которое окружает меня со всех сторон и говорит мне о том, что Он меня любит и потому оживит, потому что любая ночь сменяется рассветом и после любого страшного сна наступает пробуждение. Все Его создания вокруг говорят мне о Его любви.

Творец, в которого я верю, а не кроманьонец или первородные бактерии, нашёл меня после религии и «вылечил». Я просто не закрывалась от Него никакими супами, микробами, историями о грехопадении, и не отгораживалась от Него миллионами и миллиардами лет. Между мною и Им рухнуло всё и не стояло ничего. Он показал мне, что такое жить, когда Он тебя любит и заботится о тебе каждый день. Зачем предостерегать человека от того, что его жизнь, наконец, наполнилась смыслом и радостью, что он знает и чувствует, как сильно его любят, и что у него больше не осталось пустоты? Зачем называть полноценную жизнь и радость религией, и не называть религией веру в суп?

Вы выбрали свою религию. И это Ваше право. Если Вы не считаете её религией, это тоже Ваше право. Я считаю её религией, и это тоже моё право. Вы сами выбираете, как и на чём основывать свою жизнь. Я тоже выбрала, на чём основывать свою. Спасибо большое Вам и другим за общение в этой теме. Мне это очень много дало. Простите, если портила Вам настроение, я не специально. И искренне желаю Вам и другим собеседникам, чтобы у вас всё было очень хорошо, вы все этого заслуживаете.

----------


## Burlesque

> Меня, прежде всего, в людях восхищает Разум...


 Да, в других нас больше всего привлекают те качества, коими мы сами обделены… Мне, например, до безумия нравятся скромные и сдержанные люди. Особое восхищение вызывает то обстоятельство, что, когда им явно есть чем гордиться, они много добились в жизни, но они это никак не афишируют, не кричат о своём успехе и не кичатся своим высоким положением. Вот это в моём понимании и есть человек разумный.  А вам, Unity, до этого звания пока далековато… Вся ваша внешняя «разумность» велеречивостью слога да количеством прочитанных книг ограничена. А внутри - гнилое яблоко, червями изъеденное, почерневшее… 
А вот поговорить здесь действительно не с кем, в этом вы правы… У меня месяц назад муж умер, так я, на тот момент находясь в состоянии сильного шока испытала потребность в общении… Так попросила одного товарища написать… Через три сообщения ни о чём он вдруг решил, что официальная часть переписки окончена и можно уже, наконец, перейти к обсуждению сериалов…  Это пи*дец какой-то… Это я уже про польку…

----------


## Unity

*пожимает плечиками*
Есть то, что есть, спасибо за мнение. 
Но и многие здесь образованные люди, увы, не будят внутри ни малейшего желания начать кой-то диалог - именно по указанной Вами же причине. Сериалы, рыбалка, деньги, быт, половые трудности - вот и всё, с чего состоит их "мир" и "внутренняя жизнь". Узость кругозора находит отражение и в сфере их интересов, объёме их постов.
Иными словами, "заговори, чтобы я тебя увидел".

----------


## Remarque

Unity, то же самое можно смело утверждать и о Вас самих) Ваши посты крутятся исключительно вокруг одной конкретной темы: страдания - бессмысленность всего и вся - мучения - смерть. Пробегая Ваши посты, порой складывается впечатление, что пишет какой-то бот. Всегда об одном с немного разными формулировками. Но от перестановки слов местами тема же не меняется. Если пронализоровать Ваши посты, то можно прийти к неутешительному заключению, что пишете Вы 90% текста для себя (о себе, своих мыслях) и лишь 5-10% уделяете своим собеседникам и их проблемам. По сути, это легонько завуалированный нарциссизм и самолюбование. Так не лучше ли тогда писать именно о животрепешущих вещах, о быте, рыбалке и прочем? Как говорится, на вкус на цвет.

----------


## Unity

Совершенно верно, вся моя жизнь служит только цели: построению "теории страдания", причём первейшим подопытным в ней выступает автор. К сожалению, ценность сего "опуса" равна нулю, так как До меня к в точности таким же выводам приходили Гаутама Шакьямуни, Павлов, Бек (вся плеяда "когнитивщиков), да тот же Пелевин.
Вот несколько примеров:



> Любое из состояний — мысль. Не нравится состояние? - Поменяй мысль.


 


> При болезненной нервной системе, при ее парадоксальном состоянии теряется восприимчивость к действительности, а остается восприимчивость только к словам. Слово начинает заменять действительность. В таком состоянии находится сейчас все русское население".


 От себя добавлю: общемировое.



> – Слова – очень древний инструмент, – сказал он. – Их появление вызвано тем, что так было удобнее охотиться на крупных зверей. Я могу сказать – «рука, дубина, мамонт». И вот, пожалуйста, дубину действительно можно взять в руку и дать ей мамонту по морде. Но когда мы говорим «я», «эго», «душа», «ум», «дао», «бог», «пустота», «абсолют» – все это слова-призраки. У них нет никаких конкретных соответствий в реальности, это просто способ организовать нашу умственную энергию в вихрь определенной формы. Затем мы начинаем видеть отражение этого вихря в зеркале собственного сознания. И отражение становится так же реально, как материальные объекты, а иногда еще реальней. И дальше наша жизнь протекает в этом саду приблудных смыслов, под сенью развесистых умопостроений, которые мы окучиваем с утра до ночи, даже когда перестаем их замечать. Но если реальность физического мира не зависит от нас – во всяком случае, от большинства из нас, – то ментальные образы целиком созданы нами. Они возникают из усилия ума, поднимающего гири слов. А наша сокровенная природа не может быть выражена в словах по той самой причине, по которой тишину нельзя сыграть на балалайке.


 Собственно, в этом и вся суть.
_Мы, самоубийцы - сами себя мучим - своими всецело виртуальными раздумьями. Те закономерно рождают эмоции, вынести которые мы не в состоянии. И занавес_ - простыня над трупом в холодильнике ближайшего морга. 
Я живу, по сути, только для того чтобы... в -надцать какой-то раз утвердить эту базовую истину во литературе - для узкого круга заинтересованных лиц, кои сами на себе прочувствовали (что такое "горе от ума"), кои сами оказались на грани суицида и кои желают положить конец своему терзанию (правильнее: садомазохизму). 
Так что, каждый такой повторяющийся пост - это попытка сказать... кому-то, некому случайному абстрактному читателю, что наши ментальные проблемы - это дело наших собственных же рук. Прекрати негативное мышление - перестанешь желать залезть в петлю - грубо говоря, утрируя. Разберись с собой, в своей голове, выяви первопричину любой сущей мысли, пойми смысл рождения каждого словечка в каждом предложении в своей голове - и ты сможешь понять, почему ты оказался здесь, на подобному форуме - ну и что в тебе сломалось, как се починить. 
Это может каждый. 

Но вопрос самоубийств - конечно же, меркнет - даже на тематическом суицидальном форуме - пред лицом вопросов "О вещах/рыбалке/быте". 
Только это означает только пролонгировать свои же терзания - или в них зависнуть до самого гроба - от старости или ото своих рук. 
В общем, "имеющий уши, да услышит". Имеющий разум, да сумеет понять.
Именно поэтому пишу Здесь всё реже и меньше. 
Ибо смысла нет. 
Ибо каждый, обретший понимание, пришёл к нему сам, своей жаждой понять, своей любознательностью. 
Ибо большинством людей не ищут самопознания, ища просто временного сочувственного отношения и парочки подбадривающих фраз.
Ибо то, что достаётся даром, никогда не ценится. 

Но на вкус и цвет - много ветвей форума...

----------


## jozh

А неплохо раскрываются тут люди. Почти каждому можно поаплодировать...

----------


## Remarque

> Но вопрос самоубийств - конечно же, меркнет - даже на тематическом суицидальном форуме - пред лицом вопросов "О вещах/рыбалке/быте".


 Ну не меркнет, конечно. Просто нужно найти баланс между обыденными и возвышенными темами. И ведь когда кто-нибудь из юзеров форума постоянно пишет о смерти, но не совершает задуманное, то к нему возникают вполне очевидный вопрос, а почему это он не переходит от слов к действиям? Боится ли он осуществить то, о чём пишет? Либо всё-таки надеется, что сможет рано или поздно каким-либо образом наладить свою жизнь? И если он всё-таки выбирает Жизнь, то ему лучше постепенно привыкать к темам об условной рыбалке, сериалах и прочей повседневной чепухе, ибо и от них может быть польза.

----------


## Remarque

> Вы не видите разницы между верой и религией. Вы думаете, что в ПЦ вера, и она принесёт людям пользу. Но Вы не знаете, что с людьми происходит дальше. Вам там об этом не говорят. И не скажут. Пока Вы сами оттуда не выйдете. Только тогда Вы поймёте, что Вы были не в вере, а в религии. А религия разрушает, а не созидает. Тогда Вы вспомните и мои слова и поймёте уже на своём опыте, о чём я говорила. А пока Вы пребываете на этапе "прельщения", Вы всё-равно всё будете видеть в "розовых очках", кто бы Вам что ни говорил. Запомните: мои слова про православие в этой теме не для Вас теперешних, а для Вас уже вышедших оттуда. Сейчас они для Вас бесполезны.


 Интересно, что бы ответили Вам жители Руси на это Ваше заявление? Как ни крути, а русские много веков подряд жили в гармонии с православием. Венчались в храмах, крестили детей, соблюдали посты, молились, посещали воскресные службы. Неужели они все до одного были так уж несчастливы? И почему это они давно уже не вымерли или окончательно не деградировали, если верить Вашему утверждению выше? А ведь нравственность на Руси была на высоте. По многим пунктам на порядок выше, чем сейчас. Немалую роль в этом сыграла именно религия. Или Вы отвергаете многовековой опыт многомиллионого народа, считая, что вот только Вам известна Истина?)

----------


## Unity

> И если он всё-таки выбирает Жизнь, то ему лучше постепенно привыкать к темам об условной рыбалке, сериалах и прочей повседневной чепухе, ибо и от них может быть польза.


 Рискну допустить: польза, прежде всего, в том, чтобы научиться видеть все свои _автоматические мысли_, чтобы осознать принципы работы своего ума, "перекосы" в коем и приводят ко (ментальной) боли. 
Если же повременить со этим, рецидивы ада и страданий, той суицидальной мании, кое одержимы многие из нас - они будут повторяться. Опять и опять, лишь по нарастающей, покамест однажды человек не выдержит...
Бла-бла-бла "О жизни" - только похищает время/ресурсы сознания, кои можно было б бросить на самопознание и восстановление своей сонной психики.
И в этом опасность.
Замешкаться.
Проспать - собственную гибель...

----------


## Remarque

> Бла-бла-бла "О жизни" - только похищает время/ресурсы сознания, кои можно было б бросить на самопознание и восстановление своей сонной психики.


 Да, это так. Проблема лишь в том, что ресурсы сознания в куда большей степени похищают походы на работу и в магазин, рождение и воспитание детей и многое другое. Тогда нужно определиться. Нельзя же быть немножко беременной. Либо человек целиком и полностью посвящает себя самопознанию, уходя, например, в монастырь. Либо же ведёт более-менее обычную жизнь. Но тогда и попытки сампознания вряд ли увенчаются успехом. Для этого в повседневной жизни слишком много соблазнов.

----------


## Unity

Не соглашусь с Вами.
На любой работе всегда можно действовать "на автопилоте" и не "вовлекаясь сердцем". Сейчас есть доставка на дом любого провианта (даром, если больше некой суммы), в выбранное время (то есть, шоппинг вполне можно исключить). Поиск партнёра, планирование семьи, беременность, роды, хлопоты с младенцем (и, как минимум, последующие 18+ лет) - вряд ли доступно (и желанно!) людям, загибающимся от душевных расстройств (любого генезиса). 

Каждый, при желании, способен построить личный "монастырь" в любых декорациях, тратя все "излишки" времени, вольного от выживания и вращенья в социуме, _на самое главное_.
Но, традиционно, при любой печали принято... искать "развлечения" - от влечения скорее выброситься в форточку.

Ведь, если решать - что же нам важнее: "соблазны" или сохранение самой своей жизни/психики в порядке? - то что _стоит_ выбрать? 
И что мы по факту чаще выбираем?..

Мирской путь - это путь в никуда. Каждый, Сюда приходящий, на неком этапе жизни таки приходил к сему пониманию. Но после гнал прочь. Либо оставаясь Здесь, либо страдая анонимно, молча и годами, обществу являя улыбающуюся... маску, ночами рыдая в подушку, горстями глотая (анти)депрессанты, себя доводя "до ручки" стихийным своим размышлением.

Это стоит осознать. 
Причину страданий. 
Веру в "подлинность" моделей, сотканных из слов, непрестанно строящихся потерянным разумом. Когнитивных моделей, в которых "всё плохо", кои полностью оторваны от тихой реальности, пустой, безмятежной - в коей только разумы людей объяты огнём...

Если же и далее без конца размениваться на эти "соблазны" - легче ведь не станет.

----------


## Remarque

> На любой работе всегда можно действовать "на автопилоте" и не "вовлекаясь сердцем"


 Теоретически - да, можно, но это зависит в первую очередь от характера. Если человек чувствительный, то он не сможет так просто абстрагироваться от работы. Более того, даже приходя домой, будет постоянно прокручивать в голове неприятные события, будь то ссора с коллегами или ещё что-нибудь. И ведь отнюдь не факт, что при смене работы на другом месте ему станет лучше. Да и в большинстве случаев же так просто и не получится быстро  найти приемлемую работу, особенно если он живёт в глубой провинции. Соответственно, участь такого человека в большинстве случаев предопределена - будет трудиться на нелюбимой работе на убой, да ещё наверняка получать при этом копейки. 
В такой ситуации далеко не каждый сможет заставить себя заняться саморазвитием. Оно часто будет безуспешно разбиваться о серые будни, если у человека нет силы воли.

Монастыри (без разницы, буддистские или христианские) в этом плане предпочтительнее мирской жизни, потому что по сути принуждают следовать своим порядкам. Хотя мысли людей они контролировать не в состоянии, но хотя бы предоставляют необходимую обстановку в форме отдельных келий и тишины для духовного развития (про внешние раздражители в форме смартфона, компьютера и телевизора можно сразу забыть) да и братия показывает новоприбывшим, как следует жить, а чужой пример нередко заразителен.

----------


## Unity

Вы же очень наблюдательные и уже, без тени сомнения, смогли осознать, что... "горе от ума". Всё сущее горе на этой планете. 
Нет необходимости что-либо "прокручивать" в своей голове. Нет необходимости всегда непрестанно "мыслить". Все наши страдания - производное именно мышления, базирующегося на ложных препосылках. 
Верно, смена мест работы безо изменений своего ума, безо эволюции своего сознания - тщетное занятие. С таким же успехом можно менять и партнёров, города и страны, университеты. Декорации меняются, Зритель и Мыслитель остаётся прежним. Се непродуктивно. 
Рискну допустить, многие из Нас Здесь - также из провинций. С нелюбимыми работами.
Но более прекрасных людей, нежель те, кои повстречались здесь, аз нигде никогда не видел(а).
Следовательно, се возможно: себя пересилить, наконец, преодолеть негативные тенденции своего ума, ложные шаблоны интерпретации текущей действительности, контрпродуктивные паттерны мышления. 
Осознав, что это - всего лишь игра ума. Виртуальность, симулируемая мозгом, а не "правда"/"действительность"/"Истина в последней инстанции". 
Это может каждый, как концептуально, так и в виде Опыта, живого переживания, что, по сути, бесценно - в плане самотерапии. 

Монастырь - аналог обычной работы. Правила, графики, обязанности. Бюджет. Босс, авторитет. "Святые писания", культ вокруг идеи, символа, коей-то исторической персоны.
Если откровенно, зачастую это места с людьми с крайне искажённой психикой. 
Имхо, безопасней пройти сей стезёй в гордом одиночестве. Собственными силами.

----------


## Remarque

И всё же и от монастырей есть однозначная польза. У меня друг много ездил по ним в качестве паломника. В общем, ситуация такова, что они принимают и вернувшихся на волю из тюрем. Зекам с приличным тюремным стажем часто трудно найти работу и влиться в обычную жизнь. Их никто не берёт, либо берут на низкооплачиваемую работу, а потом вполне могут кинуть, ничего не заплатив. У них обычно не так уж много вариантов: либо сесть на шею близким людям, либо пойти грабить, либо отравиться в монастырь. Не в качестве монаха, а просто трудника. По крайней мере, монастыри их обеспечут едой и жильём. Но главное всё-таки не это, а то, что им дадут почувствовать, что и они нужны и от них может быть польза. Думаю, любому человеку это важно. Да и трудники в любой момент могут покинуть монастырь.

----------


## N_Life

*jozh*, вернулась буквально на минутку, чтобы поблагодарить Вас ещё раз, не смогла удержаться, так как Вы даже не представляете, как сильно помогли мне тем, что вообще начали эту тему с эволюцией / научным атеизмом. Я раньше даже не догадывалась, сколько проблем у меня в жизни было именно из-за этой идеологии, которую я искренне считала научной и доказанной. Если бы не Ваши вопросы, я бы, наверное, и не углубилась настолько сильно в эту тему, так как давно закрыла её для себя. Сейчас же я с каждым днём продолжаю обнаруживать огромные массивы лжи, фальсификаций и противоречий, на которых строится эта идеология (о масштабах которых я даже не догадывалась раньше), и продолжаю убеждаться в том, что это противоречащая сама себе религия, но религия опасная (для мозга и для жизни человека). (В этой связи я всё более и более становлюсь благодарна и Ремарку, и Бурлеске, потому что их позиция по отношению к научному атеизму тоже очень помогли мне ещё больше и яснее понять его суть). Не ожидала, что даже моя бывшая тоталитарно-деструктивная неопятидесятническая секта в свете научно-атеистической идеологии будет выглядеть для меня менее опасной и менее противоречивой и лживой. Как оказалось, научно-атеистическая идеология травмировала меня ещё больше, чем псевдохристианская. Я обнаружила, что основная масса моих проблем, которые у меня были раньше, уходили корнями именно в научно-атеистическую религию, которой меня зазомбировали ещё со школы. Раньше я даже не догадывалась, что она так сильно могла на меня повлиять. Я просто этого не видела. Вы знаете, я уже писала раньше, что захотела 100% правды, сейчас я хочу её ещё больше. Вы не только очень умны, но и очень добры. Вы преследовали благородную цель: помочь мне уйти от псевдореальности ближе к Настоящей реальности. И Вы добились этой цели. Вы сделали для меня намного больше, чем даже рассчитывали. Пусть и не таким способом, который выбрали для этого, но всё-равно добились этой цели. Вы очень во многом поменяли мою жизнь в лучшую сторону и, наверное, никакой благодарности для этого не хватит, поэтому я просто буду надеяться, что Ваше добро и Ваши искренние и добрые намерения обернутся Вам ещё бОльшим добром (закон бумеранга: добро (как и зло) имеет свойство возвращаться намного бОльшим добром), пусть жизнь отблагодарит Вас так, как не способен отблагодарить ни один человек.

----------


## jozh

N_Life, похоже, Настоящее живет в вас и действует. Его стиль. Шкуркой чувствуется. Мурашками. Спасибо.

----------


## N_Life

> N_Life, похоже, Настоящее живет в вас и действует. Его стиль. Шкуркой чувствуется. Мурашками. Спасибо.


 Вы знаете, я про Вас поняла то же самое. Я тоже вижу в Вас Настоящее. И тоже до мурашек. Спасибо Настоящему, что Вы есть.

----------


## N_Life

*jozh*, я так сильно привыкла к людям, которые здесь, что мне кажется, уже без них не могу. Пройдёт ли это когда-нибудь или нет, не знаю. А может, это какое-то высшее, духовное родство. Из разряда тех, которые не заканчиваются никогда, даже когда закончится эта земля и вселенная. Родство, которое не способно разделить ни пространство, ни время, ни какие-то поступки по отношению друг к другу. Ничего. Это что-то из той реальности, которая всегда была и всегда будет, и на которую не способно повлиять ничто временное и несущественное.

----------


## jozh

> *jozh*, я так сильно привыкла к людям, которые здесь, что мне кажется, уже без них не могу. Пройдёт ли это когда-нибудь или нет, не знаю. А может, это какое-то высшее, духовное родство. Из разряда тех, которые не заканчиваются никогда, даже когда закончится эта земля и вселенная. Родство, которое не способно разделить ни пространство, ни время, ни какие-то поступки по отношению друг к другу. Ничего. Это что-то из той реальности, которая всегда была и всегда будет, и на которую не способно повлиять ничто временное и несущественное.


 Вы счастливица. Хотел бы я так чувствовать...

----------


## N_Life

> Но более прекрасных людей, нежель те, кои повстречались здесь, аз нигде никогда не видел(а).


 Мда... И у меня такое же мнение сложилось об этом форуме. Как-будто кто рассыпал здесь драгоценные камни — один другого ярче блестит...

----------


## N_Life

> Вы счастливица. Хотел бы я так чувствовать...


 Любовь. Высшая форма существования, мироощущения и познания. Может, я ещё и очень далеко от неё, но она — мой идеал.

----------


## N_Life

*jozh*, Вы любите Настоящее? И что вообще такое любовь?

----------


## jozh

> Любовь. Высшая форма существования, мироощущения и познания. Может, я ещё и очень далеко от неё, но она — мой идеал.


 К сожалению, я понимаю это только умом.

----------


## N_Life

> Интересно, что бы ответили Вам жители Руси на это Ваше заявление? Как ни крути, а русские много веков подряд жили в гармонии с православием.


 Не знаю, зачем я сейчас снова трогаю очередную религию и на кой мне это надо, но всё же жизни людей для меня дороже, чем репутация какой-то многовековой идеологии. Вы знаете, сколько жителей Руси истребило православие, чтобы застолбиться на официальном уровне на Руси в качестве господствующей религии? Язычники не особо хотели принимать эту религию, у них была своя. Они сопротивлялись. Были восстания. Новгород вообще пришлось подавлять. Резня и поджоги. Убийства. Крещение Руси было насильным, из-под палки, в обязательном порядке. А потом ещё долго православие расправлялось с несогласными. Князь Владимир «красное солнышко» («кровавое солнышко», надо полагать?) ввёл церковный суд. И православие начало жечь волхвов и других неугодных на кострах. Интересно, что бы Вам ответили жители Руси того времени о пользе православия и о его гармонии с местными жителями? Есть данные, что после насильственного оправославливания Руси остался только каждый шестой житель Руси. Но православие подчистило за собой историю — один из митрополитов дал указание Нестору летописцу, чего не должно быть зафиксировано в летописи об этом периоде. Но. Истинную суть этой идеологии не запрячешь — когда православный Даниил Сысоев говорил о насильственной конкисте Латинской Америки католиками (по сути, геноциде местного населения), он «смаковал», как много католик Кортес убил людей: «совершенно правильно они сделали, что эту заразу всю вырезали, выжгли калёным железом. Самое милое дело этих мерзавцев выжигать и всё». Патриарх Кирилл назвал жителей Руси людьми «второго сорта» и «почти зверями» — точно так же, как католики назвали жителей Латинской Америки. Так заклятый враг православия папа Франциск хотя бы честно признал, что они сделали геноцид и что за это они виноваты перед Богом, а Ваша религия стыдливо молчит про свой геноцид. Ваше православие вело себя здесь точно так же, как ваши братья по духу католики вели себя там. Разрушали языческие храмы, а вместо них сооружали православные, язычников насильно «крестили в веру», а кто не хотел — на костёр. То же самое делали ваши братья по духу протестанты — геноцид американских индейцев (насильное насаждение своей веры). Жертвы исчисляются миллионами — от вашей и их веры значительно поредело население и Руси, и Латинской Америки, и Северной Америки. «Господствующие религии», которые мы имеем в странах сейчас, все застолбили своё господство насилием и кровью. Вот Вам настоящая история православия. Без масок. Без шкур.

Почему я и говорю, что православие (как и все остальные псевдохристианские течения) — это вообще не христианство. Это совершенно чуждая христианству субстанция. Христианство было вначале, пока ходил по земле их Бог и люди их Бога. Они не насаждали веру. У них даже книжки не было. Они просто знали правду. И просто писали друг другу письма. И они никогда не были при власти, власти всегда преследовали их. Они были ходячей жизнью и ходячей любовью, так что даже смерть не выдерживала и бежала от них, настолько много в них было жизни и любви — болезни убегали, мёртвые оживали, жестокие убийцы становились нежны, как дети. Они ничего не насаждали. Они просто жили. И просто любили. То, что было у них внутри, распространялось само по земле. И кстати, они никогда не убили ни одного язычника и ни одного своего врага. У них не было врагов — они были сплошной любовью. Для них люди не были язычниками, «зверями» и «заразой» — для них люди были потерянными драгоценными монетами, ради которых они отдавали свою жизнь. И потом христианство рассказало, что будет дальше: после нас придут волки. И волки пришли. Католицизм и православие назвало их «своими отцами», и с этого начался весь этот фарс и фейк в мировом масштабе: волчьи религии, натянувшие шкуру христианства для правдоподобия и принявшиеся убивать. 

Князь Владимир «кровавое солнышко» причислен к святым — то есть, православные его почитают и ему молятся. Митрополит Фотий выступил за казни еретиков — причислен православием к святым. Иосиф Волоцкий обосновал необходимость «огненных казней» и тюрем для еретиков, восхищался испанской католической инквизицией. Причислен к лику святых и преподобных. Католики тоже попричисляли к святым чуть ли не самых кровавых инквизиторов. А ваш и их святой Августин (отец инквизиции) вообще считается одним из отцов православия и католицизма, «учитель церкви». Такое впечатление, что для ваших движений чем больше человек пролил крови или обосновал необходимость пролития крови, тем лучше, тем он святее и достойнее подражания. И не говорите, что это было раньше, а сейчас православие другое. Кураев читал проповедь об инквизиции и называл её «удивительно гуманным» и полезным институтом. Я раньше была на одном форуме, где «дерзнула» сказать правду о православных «старцах», так один православный там мне постоянно стал напоминать, что за мной костёр плачет. Я как-то смотрела видео вышедших из православия монахов и честных священников, так в комментариях адептов православия под видео постоянно всплывал костёр, как плохо, что костёр отменили и «мало мы вас сжигали, вон ещё сколько вас пооставалось». Православие какое было, такое и осталось, просто ему пока на законодательном уровне не разрешают жечь. А когда у нас в Украине началась война, РПЦ вновь «почуяла кровь» и приняла в ней активное участие… Вы волки. Хищные волки. 

Знаете, почему настоящие христиане, когда они были, никогда никого не убили, а Ваша религия по уши в крови? Потому что у них был Христос, а у вас Его нет. Для них Христос был 100% ценностью, поэтому для них была 100% ценна жизнь человека, на которую Он обменял Свою жизнь. Сергей Ширяев, честный, искренний священник, наивно пытавшийся быть в РПЦ христианином, в итоге понял главное и вышел оттуда (его цитата из интервью): «Христос — это что-то совершенно чуждое этой организации», «Христос не интересен церкви и верующим. Сложно ассоциировать РПЦ с какой-либо верой во Христа и с христианством. Моё христоцентрическое мировоззрение споткнулось о ту реальность, которую я вокруг себя видел. Если суть христианства — Христос, а  здесь её отменяют или заменяют, то смысла в этом нет. Это не христианство. Это уже что-то другое и можно это называть иначе». А как это называть, Ширяев тоже сказал: секта. А бывший честный православный монах Баранов сказал, что православие — это современная реконструкция религии, которая распяла Христа.

----------


## Remarque

> Вы знаете, сколько жителей Руси истребило православие, чтобы застолбиться на официальном уровне на Руси в качестве господствующей религии? Язычники не особо хотели принимать эту религию, у них была своя. Они сопротивлялись.


 Нет, не знаю. А Вы сами знаете? Приведите точные числа с достоверной ссылкой. Я не поддерживаю ни одно насильственное крещение человека.
А Вы знаете, сколько принесли человеческих жертв славяне, пока были язычниками?

Между тем даже в "Повести временных лет" написано, что восточные славяне-язычники приносили своим богам человеческие жертвы. Известна у восточных славян и традиция убийства человека для того, чтобы он сопровождал князя или знатного человека на тот свет. Ещё неизвестно, от кого было больше смертей - от язычников или от православных.

----------


## Remarque

> А когда у нас в Украине началась война, РПЦ вновь «почуяла кровь» и приняла в ней активное участие… Вы волки. Хищные волки.


 Как так? Война сама по себе, что ли, началась? А может, это Ваши украинские католические священники хищные волки? Почему же Вы так скромно о них перед этим умолчали? Или всё равно православные виноваты? Но ведь это именно Ваши католические священники на Украине так открыто и официально благославляли украинских солдат-карателей на убийство жителей Донбасса. В инете достаточно видео об этом. Не нужно сюда православных примешивать, они тут ником боком.

----------


## N_Life

> Вы счастливица. Хотел бы я так чувствовать...


 Мне сейчас так ясно верится, что скоро у Вас будет такое состояние, и даже намного сильнее и реальнее. Мне самой будет чему у Вас поучиться.

----------


## Remarque

> Язычники не особо хотели принимать эту религию, у них была своя. Они сопротивлялись. Были восстания.


  N_Life, а Вы слышали уже о картофельных бунтах? Они тоже сопровождались насилием. Для Вас лично картошка тоже зло? Надеюсь, Вы достаточно честны с самой собой, чтобы не употреблять её в пищу? Ведь и она была принудительно навязана людям. Из-за неё тоже в своё время погибли люди, не желавшие её есть. К сожалению, очень часто любое значительное нововведение влечёт за собой жертвы, будь то религия, пища, демократия или ещё что-нибудь.

----------


## jozh

> Мне сейчас так ясно верится, что скоро у Вас будет такое состояние, и даже намного сильнее и реальнее. Мне самой будет чему у Вас поучиться.


 Вот уж учительства мне хотелось бы избежать. И так постоянно в него скатываюсь...

----------


## N_Life

> Нет, не знаю. А Вы сами знаете? Приведите точные числа с достоверной ссылкой.


 Я же Вам уже говорила, что православие не заинтересовано (по понятным причинам) в том, чтобы были известны точные данные об этом событии. К тому же, сам Нестор летописец — монах Киево-Печерского монастыря, да ещё и канонизирован РПЦ в лике преподобных. Ясное дело, в каком свете будет описано событие. И тем не менее, даже он в своей «Повести временных лет» пишет: князь Владимир послал по всему Киеву со словами: «Если не придёт кто завтра на реку — будь то богатый или бедный, или нищий, или раб — да будет мне враг» (с. 279– 280). То есть, добровольностью здесь и не пахнет. Дальше добровольностью начинает пахнуть ещё меньше:

Из православных источников:

«Нежелавших креститься было весьма много как в Киеве, так и вообще во всей Руси» (Голубинский Е.Е «История Русской Церкви, т. I, ч. I, с. 175–176). О том же самом говорил и архиепископ Филарет (Гумилевский) (История русской церкви, с. 31).

Архимандрит Макарий: многие жители Киева «явились на реку из страха перед князем» (Православный благовестник, 1914, № 2, с. 35–36). Православный священник М. Морев: «Многие не желали креститься: одни по нерешительности, в которой прежде долго находился и сам князь Владимир, другие по упорству; но последние не желали слушать и проповеди... Ожесточенные приверженцы старой веры бежали в степи и леса» (Приходская жизнь, 1911, № 12, с. 719). 

«Русь крещена была не только проповедью, но и принуждением», «совершенная покорность русских в деле перемены веры воле князя и так называемое мирное распространение христианства на Руси есть не что иное, как невозможная выдумка наших неумеренных патриотов, хотящих приносить здравый смысл в жертву своему патриотизму. Нет сомнения, что введение новой веры сопровождалось немалым волнением в народе, что были открытые сопротивления и бунты, хотя мы и не знаем о них никаких подробностей. О крещении Новгородцев сохранилась пословица, что «Путята крестил их мечем, а Добрыня огнем». Это, очевидно, значит, что в Новгороде новая вера была встречена открытым возмущением и что для подавления последнего потребовались и были употреблены самые энергические меры. Очень возможно, что подобные возмущения были и не в одном Новгороде» (Голубинский Е.Е «История Русской Церкви, т. I, ч. I, с. 175– 176). С официального православного сайта, кстати, взято: http://www.odinblago.ru/golubinskiy/2

В Новгороде сопротивление было особенно сильным — волхвы подняли восстание, новгородский воевода Добрыня (которого князь Владимир отправил крестить) поджег дома восставших, подавил бунт и начал силой загонять их в реку. Археолог и историк Валентин Янин обнаружил там в ходе раскопок следы большого пожара. Муром и Ростов сопротивлялись до XII века. 

Если взять в масштабах по Руси, историк В. В. Пузанов со ссылкой на сборник «Древняя Русь. Город, замок, село» (М., 1985, с. 50) пишет: «Из 83 стационарно исследованных археологами городищ IX - начала XI в. 24 (28,9%) «прекратили своё существование к началу XI в.» (Пузанов В.В. «Главные черты политического строя Киевской Руси X-XI вв.»//Исследования по русской истории. К 65-летию профессора И.Я. Фроянова. СПб. — Ижевск, 2001. С. 31). То есть, где-то треть.

Православный источник: «Язычество …сопротивлялось введению христианства; поэтому правительство принимает насильственные меры в деле распространения христианства, прибегает к огню и мечу с целью внедрения евангельского учения в сердца язычников. И служители Христа не вооружаются против таких средств; напротив, они их оправдывают и на трупах воздвигают крест Христов» («Политическая и общественная деятельность высших представителей русской церкви (X-XV вв.)», Звонарь, 1907, № 8, с. 32).

Ни к Христу, ни к людям Христа, такие методы не имеют вообще никакого отношения. Это прямая противоположность тому, как жило и вело себя христианство до того, как появились вы и иже с вами.

----------


## N_Life

> А Вы знаете, сколько принесли человеческих жертв славяне, пока были язычниками?
> Между тем даже в "Повести временных лет" написано, что восточные славяне-язычники приносили своим богам человеческие жертвы.


 Да будь это хоть сам чёрт. Если Ваша организация убила хоть одного человека — она волчья. И в войне в Украине и католики, и православные снова проявили свою волчью натуру — благословление на убийства, воинствующие призывы. Православие всегда благословляло на войны. Патриарх Кирилл вон и войну в Сирии оправдывает. Если бы вы все (православные, католики и протестанты) действительно верили в Христа, вы бы вообще не имели никакого отношения к войнам, и к убийствам вообще.

----------


## Remarque

> Да будь это хоть сам чёрт. Если Ваша организация убила хоть одного человека — она волчья.


 Вот даже как? Следуя Вашей логике, если кто-то из Ваших предков убил хотя бы одного-единственного человека, то и всё его потомство, включая и Вас самих - волчье. Вы лично готовы нести ответственность за убийства Ваших предков? Если да, то к Вам нет претензий, если же не готовы, то и не нужно предъявлять претензий к православию, иначе Вас можно в полной мере обвинить в необъективности.

----------


## N_Life

> Вот даже как? Следуя Вашей логике, если кто-то из Ваших предков убил хотя бы одного-единственного человека, то и всё его потомство, включая и Вас самих - волчье. Вы лично готовы нести ответственность за убийства Ваших предков? Если да, то к Вам нет претензий, если же не готовы, то и не нужно предъявлять претензий к православию, иначе Вас можно в полной мере обвинить в необъективности.


 Причём тут предки? Вы — организации, претендующие на то, чтобы называться именем Христа. И вы позиционируете себя как представители Христа. Так вот Он сам предупреждал, что под Его именем придут волки и сказал их беречься. Кто прикрываются Его именем и убивают — это они.

И честно говоря, мне страшно было читать Ваши ответы, Ремарк. Вы в начале темы были более человечны. Я не ожидала, что православие настолько сильно успело на Вас повлиять. Оправдывать убийства людей, причём многих людей (неважно, что эти люди творили) — это очень плохой признак... Для человека, считающего себя верующим. Надеюсь, Ваша совесть сработает и вытолкнет Вас из этой организации раньше, чем в Вашей душе пойдут необратимые процессы, и Вы станете как они... Не хотелось бы, чтобы Вашу настоящую личность, какой я её увидела вначале этой темы, разъела эта идеология и Вы стали не похожи на себя.

P.S. Спасибо, что не переходите на личности. Со стороны православных обычно встречается другое отношение.

----------


## N_Life

> Вот уж учительства мне хотелось бы избежать. И так постоянно в него скатываюсь...


 А мне это нравится. С Вашей стороны.

----------


## Remarque

> Вы в начале темы были более человечны. Я не ожидала, что православие настолько сильно успело на Вас повлиять. Оправдывать убийства людей, причём многих людей (неважно, что эти люди творили) — это очень плохой признак... Для человека, считающего себя верующим.


 Кстати, я могу то же самое заявить о Вас.

Во многих Ваших темах ясно проглядывается неприязнь как православию, так и к другим  религиозным течениям. Я ни в коей мере не оправдываю преступления той или иной религии. Ранее же я совершенно чётко обозначил свою позицию, написав, что не поддерживаю ни одно насильственное крещение, но Вы это, похоже, не заметили. 

Вы же должны понимать, что все люди грешны. Абсолютно все. Включая Вас. И меня. Кто-то из старцев сказал, что если бы Христос всех судил просто по справедливости, то все люди бы отправились пряником Ад. Но в том-то и дело, что Бог прощает людям грехи их. Прощает даже тогда, когда Вы лично бы не простили. Но Бог-то объективнее Вас и он дал чёткую заповедь прощать и врагов своих. А Вы злопамятны и не прощаете ни католиков, ни православных за то, что было прежде. 

По этому поводу в Библии сказано очень чётко: "какой мерой Вы судите, такой и Вас будут судить". Раз Вы не прощаете, то и Богу нет причин прощать Вас. Я же изначально стараюсь простить и католиков, и мусульман, и правослвных, и протестантов, ибо не мне их судить. Прощение ни в коей мере не означает, что я одобряю преступления. Но Христос обязал прощать и врагов своих. Вы это не делаете, а я как минимум стараюсь. Думаю, после этого Вы согласитесь, что моя точка зрения ближе к учению Христа, чем Ваша.

----------


## N_Life

> Во многих Ваших темах ясно проглядывается неприязнь как православию, так и к другим  религиозным течениям.


 У меня неприязнь ко всему, что калечит душу, жизнь и веру людей — и в первую очередь, душу, жизнь и веру самих православных людей и представителей других религий. У меня вообще неприязнь ко лжи. Я начинаю понимать, что ложь ослепляет, мучает, травмирует и убивает. И не только тех, кому её говорят, но и тех, кто её говорит. И ещё у меня неприязнь к фальшивому, которое выдаёт себя за Настоящее.




> Ранее же я совершенно чётко обозначил свою позицию, написав, что не поддерживаю ни одно насильственное крещение, но Вы это, похоже, не заметили.


 Если бы Вы действительно это не поддерживали, Вы бы не находились больше в организации, которая это делала. Вам бы совесть не позволила там находиться. Это называется «соучастие в грехах». Если человек продолжает быть частью организации, которая это делала, он вынужден её оправдывать. Именно это Вы и делали. Вы привели такие же аргументы, какие приводил Даниил Сысоев, когда оправдывал геноцид язычников Южной Америки. Вы привели такие же аргументы, какие приводили протестанты-кальвинисты, когда оправдывали геноцид язычников Северной Америки. Вы говорили, что язычники приносили человеческие жертвы — так именно это же делали и православные на протяжении своей истории: приносили человеческие жертвы. Вы сами этим доказали, что православие — это то же язычество, и никакой разницы между православными и язычниками нет. 

Я как-то перечитала тома по сектам, вышедшим из православия (типа «хлыстов» или «белых голубей»), там были собраны письма их лидеров и прочих членов сект. Так я ужаснулась масштабам разгула инквизиции православия — что они только ни вытворяли с этими людьми. Вырывали языки, публично пороли, публично унижали, казнили, на каторгу ссылали. В православии до сих пор сохранились монастыри-тюрьмы с колодками, каменными мешками (в которые бросали людей) и прочими следами былых издевательств над людьми. Ничего это не убрали даже из монастырей по сей день — с гордостью демонстрируют посетителям. Поедьте в Спасо-Евфимиев монастырь, посмотрите. Если Вашу совесть всё это устраивает, то мне страшно за Вашу совесть… На протяжении всей истории православия были человеческие жертвы. Стригольники, которых православие объявило еретиками, были утоплены почти все до одного. Свидетельства тех лет гласят, что в реке было столько трупов, что по ним можно было перейти речку от берега до берега. Издевались над старообрядцами так, что те вынуждены были спасаться от православия, чтобы их не сожгли, и сжигали себя сами целыми деревнями. Человеческих жертв православие принесло не меньше, чем язычники, если не больше. Но язычники не называли себя христианами, а вы называете себя.




> Я же изначально стараюсь простить и католиков, и мусульман, и правослвных, и протестантов, ибо не мне их судить. Прощение ни в коей мере не означает, что я одобряю преступления.


 Почитайте в Евангелии похожую историю с фарисеями, которые строили гробницы своим отцам, которые убили Божьих пророков. Христос сказал им, что они соучастники этих убийств.




> Но в том-то и дело, что Бог прощает людям грехи их. Прощает даже тогда, когда Вы лично бы не простили. Но Бог-то объективнее Вас и он дал чёткую заповедь прощать и врагов своих.


 Так почему же тогда православие врагов не прощает? Почему на протяжении всей своей истории только кто смел в чём не согласиться с православием, гнали и гнобили таких людей? Почитайте комментарии православных под видео бывшего православного монаха Баранова и бывшей монахини Муренковой. Это же ужас, сколько у православных людей внутри ненависти… А между тем, эти монахи им ничего не сделали. Им просто совесть (вложенная Богом) не позволила находиться дальше в этой организации после всего того, с чем они там столкнулись. И вместо того, чтобы поддержать этих людей и помочь им, православные комментаторы желают им поскорее сдохнуть. Хотите тест? Подойдите на воскресном служении к батюшке и спросите его, разве это по Христу насаждать веру насилием? И скажите ему, что Вам кажется, что православие поступило с язычниками не совсем по-христиански. Увидите, какая будет реакция и к чему приведут Ваши вопросы. Вы окажетесь ненавистным еретиком.




> Но Бог-то объективнее Вас и он дал чёткую заповедь прощать и врагов своих. А Вы злопамятны и не прощаете ни католиков, ни православных за то, что было прежде.


 Здесь дело не в прощении или непрощении. Здесь дело в том, чтобы говорить правду. Есть Бог и Божье, а есть не Бог и не Божье. Если какая-то организация претендует на то, что она Божья, а ведёт себя безбожно, то надо быть честным и так и сказать: к Богу эта организация не имеет никакого отношения. «То, что было прежде» выявляет суть этой организации. Тем более, Сам Бог говорил смотреть на плоды, чтобы ненароком не попасть к волкам. Я, конечно же, прощаю людей, которые убивали, но никогда не назову их Божьей церковью, потому что это будет ложь на Бога. Христос говорил, что появятся те, кто будут убивать людей — так будут поступать, потому что не познали ни Его, ни Отца. Помните? Ваша организация не знает Бога. Если бы знала — никогда бы никого не убила. Что такое Бог? Это любовь. Помните такое? Кто не любит, тот не знает Бога. Да, и у меня душа болит за всех этих людей — и за самих православных, и за тех, кого убивают православные. Потому что вместо того, чтобы найти настоящего Бога — то есть, Любовь, и жить в любви к Нему и к людям, они тратят свою жизнь на чуждые Богу организации, на ненависть, на чуждую литературу, на ритуалы, которые не делают их лучше и которые не нужны ни Богу, ни им. Есть нет сути Бога — там нет и Самого Бога. 

Именно потому, что у меня болит душа за людей, которые находятся в этих организациях и думают, что они там с Богом, и что это Он такой, я и говорю об этих организациях. Если бы мне было плевать на этих людей, я бы вообще не заводила с Вами тему о православии. Ходите туда — ну и ходите себе на здоровье. Какое мне дело до того, что там сделают с Вашей верой, с Вашей искренностью, с Вашей душой и с Вашей психикой? Ну и что, что я знаю, что Вас там держат во лжи? Ну и что, что я знаю, что из Вас там сделают атеиста или очередного суицидника? Какое мне дело до Вас? Надо думать только о себе и молчать. Тогда я буду для Вас хорошей, доброй и прощающей, потому что я не сказала Вам ничего неприятного для Вас про Вашу организацию. Я когда-то делала видео про неопятидесятничество, в котором я была. Так я прежде чем выложить это видео, сначала проревела над теми людьми, о которых я его делала (над лидерами, «пророками» этого движения и теми, кто обманывал людей), потому что мне было за них очень больно (они хорошие, они искренне думают, что помогают людям, а на самом деле делают людям зло), а потом только выложила это видео на Ютуб. И у меня до сих за этих людей душа болит, как только вспомню о них. Но если бы я это видео не выложила, я бы ревела над теми людьми, которые туда ежедневно попадают, и которых эти «пророки» обманывают там постоянно, калечат их веру и жизнь, а я сижу себе уютно в тёплом доме, никому ничего об этом не говорю и не получаю никакой критики в комментариях. Потом я узнала, что видео нашумело среди неопятидесятников, и некоторые из них повыходили оттуда. Вот и дилемма, Ремарк, как любить этих и одновременно любить тех…

----------


## N_Life

> Но Христос обязал прощать и врагов своих. Вы это не делаете, а я как минимум стараюсь.


 Он же обязал и поступать с другими так, как хочешь, чтобы поступали с тобой. Закон царский. Помните, Ремарк? И я пишу Вам здесь о православии только по одной единственной причине: я ставлю себя на Ваше место. Если бы в православии сейчас была я, а не Вы, а Вы знали, что я нахожусь не в Божьей церкви и что у меня скоро начнутся проблемы с верой, с совестью, с психикой, с желанием жить, с сомнениями в характере Бога и вообще в Его существовании. Как Вы думаете, я бы хотела, чтобы Вы не промолчали, а предупредили меня? Да, я бы хотела. Вы бы сэкономили мне время и зародили бы мне сомнения, пока ещё не поздно, что это, возможно, не то место, где я найду Того, Кого ищу. Да, я бы, возможно, с Вами поспорила, сказала бы, что Вы в обиде на мою организацию и не имеете к Христу никакого отношения, и кто Вы вообще такой? Не какой-нибудь Нью-Эйджер ли? Но, возможно, я бы задумалась и может, обнаружила бы, что Вы правы и что я трачу свою жизнь и веру на подделку, а не на настоящего Бога. И что я не стану более любящей, более прощающей и более похожей на Бога в организации, которая не любит, не прощает и убивает людей. И знаете что? Я была бы Вам благодарна по гроб жизни за то, что Вы не промолчали. Что Вам было не безразлично, и Вы всё же предупредили меня, несмотря на то, что Вы, возможно, получите от меня негатив в ответ. Ещё я была бы благодарна Вам за то, что я не просидела там ещё лет десять или двадцать, пока мою психику окончательно не разъела бы там вся эта ложь и пока бы я не вышла в окно или окончательно не возненавидела Бога за накопившиеся у меня к Нему претензии в организации, в которой я Его никогда и не знала, потому что там был вообще не Он. Вот Вам и дилемма, Ремарк, молчать и быть для всех милой или предупреждать и за это получать… В чём любовь к ближним и к врагам, мм?...




> Но Христос обязал прощать и врагов своих. Вы это не делаете, а я как минимум стараюсь.


 Что ж Вы тогда никак не простите *jozh*? Мм? Вы с ним демонстративно не общаетесь? Не знаю, в чём там между вами конфликт, это не моё дело. Но не общаться с человеком, кем бы он для Вас ни был, Вы просто не имеете права. Если Вам дорог Создатель этого человека, конечно. И Христос показал Вам высшую форму прощения: даже когда Его били, Он любил. То есть, Ему никто не мог сделать ничего, на что бы Он не отреагировал любовью и прощением. А не бойкотом. И не избеганием. А такие люди особенно нуждаются в прощении и любви, так как Вы представляете организацию, от которой они пострадали. В такие организации, к сожалению, попадают лучшие люди, самые искренние и самые ищущие Настоящего. С открытым сердцем и открытой душой. Они же больше всего и травмируются этими организациями. Потому что эти организации чужды по сути таким людям и более всего губительны для них. Вы же продолжаете появляться в темах, в которых он, с разговорами о православии, продолжая травмировать его всеми этими упоминаниями о монастырях, о Боге, о Библии и о православии. Ну да, Вы же не знаете, как отдают болью такие слова, Вы же пока ещё не бывший православный. Это что ж такое надо сделать с людьми, чтобы они потом и Библию не могли открыть и даже боялись слова «Бог» — я удивляюсь, как у этих организаций это так получается. А потом люди пытаются как-то прийти в себя, восстановиться, как-то жить дальше, и жить так, чтобы при этом не было пусто, а чтобы наполняться чем-то откуда-то свыше. Они получают откуда-то оттуда новые нетравмирующие слова, новые понимания, новые смыслы, новые образы, чтобы ничего не напоминало о прошлом, чтобы вылечиться от него и чтобы никогда к нему не возвращаться, и тут появляетесь Вы и говорите: у вас какая-то философия, что-то ненастоящее, потому что я не нахожу таких слов и понятий в Библии, и вообще надо вернуться в православие, а ещё лучше в монастырь. А Вы жестоки, Ремарк. Вы отказываете людям в праве на жизнь после секты. Пусть Вам это никогда не вернётся и желаю Вам, чтобы Вы никогда не побывали в этой шкуре сами. Скажу Вам честно моё мнение со стороны: в нём есть то, чего нет в Вас и нет во всём православии, католицизме и протестантизме вместе взятых — СУТЬ Бога. Он ближе к Нему, чем вы все. И как бы не вышло сюрприза, когда Вы встретитесь со своим Создателем в последний день, кто из вас двоих оказался ближе к Нему. Прежде чем избегать таких людей, вспомните: как Вы относитесь к ближнему, так Вы относитесь к его Создателю.

Я Вам уже говорила, что Вы ещё не оправославились до такой степени, чтобы это уже была необратимая проблема. И в Вас ещё говорит тот, настоящий человек, тот образ и подобие. И Вы ещё пытаетесь поступать так, как Вам велит совесть и Библия, но уже видны опасные тенденции. Демонстративное необщение с людьми. Неосознанные попытки оправдать убийства людей. Ваша ложная православная личность начинает набирать силу. А та прекрасная личность в Вас, которая ещё этому сопротивляется, постепенно начинает уступать. Кто знает, какая Ваша часть победит. Я ничего больше не буду Вам говорить об этом. Это Ваша жизнь. Вы сами выбираете, где и в чём Вам быть. Но я должна была не промолчать, потому что мне не всё-равно до Вас. Вы мне даже в какой-то степени дороги. Потому что Он дорого заплатил за Вашу жизнь.

----------


## jozh

> А мне это нравится. С Вашей стороны.


 А вы любите Бродского? Недавно открыл для себя его прозу. Вот, кто замечательно гармоничный учитель, который вызывает безграничное доверие!

----------


## Remarque

> Скажу Вам честно моё мнение со стороны: в нём есть то, чего нет в Вас и нет во всём православии, католицизме и протестантизме вместе взятых — СУТЬ Бога. Он ближе к Нему, чем вы все. И как бы не вышло сюрприза, когда Вы встретитесь со своим Создателем в последний день, кто из вас двоих оказался ближе к Нему.


 Это Ваше личное мнение. Вы имеете право на него. Jozh следовало бы быть терпимее к людям с иной точкой зрения. Кинкретно в моём случае он задавал мне вопросы первым, на которые я ему вполне миролюбиво отвечал. А вот jozh реагировал на мои ответы, помимо критике используя оскорбительные выражения к православию. Критику я вполне спокойно воспринимаю, а вот оскорбительные сравнения считаю неприемлимыми. На мои замечания перестать использовать оскорбительные сравнения jozh не реагировал. Любой объективный человек согласится, что оскорбления недопустимы, какую бы тему это ни касалось. Это уже не вопрос мировоззрения, а просто воспитания конкретного человека. Важно заметить, что я не навязывал ему своего мнения, а вот навязывание мне убеждений с его стороны было заметно, о чём ему заявила Бурлеска. Не совсем понятно, как jozh при таких обстоятельствах может быть близок к учению Христа, но Вы имеете право на своё мнение, как и любой другой человек.

----------


## Remarque

> как Вы относитесь к ближнему, так Вы относитесь к его Создателю


  хотелось бы всё-таки, чтобы Вы то же самое сказали и jozh, учитывая его прежнее поведение при общении со мной, иначе Ваше мнение будет излишне предвзятым.

----------


## Remarque

> Неосознанные попытки оправдать убийства людей. Ваша ложная православная личность начинает набирать силу.


  Где Вы видели попытки оправдать убийства людей с моей стороны? Я же ранее совершенно ясно сказал, что не одобряю ни одно преступление, которая бы совершила какая бы то ни была религия. Прошу внимательнее читать мои комментарии, не додумывая того, что я не писал. Но  Христос ясно говорил, что люди должны прощать всех, включая и врагов своих.

----------


## Remarque

> Что ж Вы тогда никак не простите jozh? Мм? Вы с ним демонстративно не общаетесь?


  Я простил jozh. Но не общаюсь с ним, чтобы не плодить зло. Учитывая прежние диалоги с jozh, у меня есть все основания полагать, что в очередной раз начнёт помимо критики использовать и оскорбительные сравнения. Дабы не искушать jozh, я воздерживаюсь от общения с ним. На мой взгляд, это наиболее приемлимый вариант.

----------


## Remarque

> И Христос показал Вам высшую форму прощения: даже когда Его били, Он любил. То есть, Ему никто не мог сделать ничего, на что бы Он не отреагировал любовью и прощением. А не бойкотом. И не избеганием.


  Христос любил, но когда  Понтий Пилат спросил его, "что есть Истина?", то Христос промолчал. Почему же он промолчал на такой важный вопрос? Потому что понимал, что вступив в спор с Пилатом, лишь настроит его против себя, ведь он не был готов услышать от него истину. Начались бы оскорбления и насмешки со стороны Пилата. Поэтому Христос промолчал, проигноровав и избежав таким образом дальнейшего разговора с Пилатом, чтобы не плодить зло. Я руководствуюсь примером Христа, поэтому и не отвечаю jozh.

----------


## Remarque

> Меня интересует только правда и факты.


 
Меня тоже интересуют правда и факты. 


Вы ранее написали, что




> В православии логика такая же: «интернет — это орудие антихриста


 
Можете дать ссылку, кто из официальных лиц православной церкви такое заявил? Ваше утверждение, что якобы православная церковь считает интернет орудием антихриста, не выдерживает никакой критики. Вам любой православный священник скажет, что интернет может использоваться, как для добра, так и для зла. Вы же согласитесь, что, например, порнографические материалы в интернете - это зло, да? Но в то же время в интернете очень много интересных и познавательных матетиалов для развития человека. Эти материалы отнюдь не должны обязательно быть на религиозную тематику, это могут быть и иностранные языки, и математика, и химия и много чего другого. 
Кроме того, в интернете же достаточно исключительно православных сайтов и форумов с разнообразными материалами, есть и странички православных приходов церквей и монастырей.
Так с какой это стати интернет стал вдруг инструментом зла? Если бы православная церковь и правда так считала, то не было бы в сети всяких православных рессуров. 


То же самое можно сказать и о Вашем прежнем заявлении, что православная церковь якобы навязывает свою веру. Кто конкретно из православных священников в наши дни Вам её навязывает, можете ответить, пожалуйста? Вы можете верить во всё, во что хотите. Каждый имеет право на своё мнение. Да, православные считают, что именно их вера правильная, а буддисты, - что их. Мусульмане считают свою веру правильной, а католики - свою. Протестанты верят, что именно их вера правильная, а атесты верят в своё мироввозрение. Соответственно, и Вы имеете право верить в то, что считаете правильным.

----------


## Remarque

Я уже неоднократно замечал в Ваших комментах, что у Вас православные и прочие представители предстают как некая однородная масса. Но ведь это очень-очень разные люди с различным жизненным опытом, возрастом, образованием, характером и многим другим. Соответственно, Ваше обобщающе понятие "православные" совершенно неуместно. 
Один из православных поступит в одной конретной ситуации так, а другой сделает в этой же ситуации иначе. Люди - разные, мысли у них тоже разные, действуют они тоже по-разному, соответвенно, православный православному рознь. Естественно, хватает и тех, кто называет себя верующим, чтобы просто получить какую-либо выгоду от этого, но сам никоим образом не религиозен. Это касается любой религии. Но в то же время в любой религии и среди атеистов есть очень-очень достойные люди. 

Если говорить конкретно о православных, то всегда в такой огромной группе людей найдутся искренние и очень хорошие люди. Вы ранее утверждали, что-то типа того, что если глубоко уйти в религию, то она якобы обязетельно поглотит и испортит человека. Я знаю среди православных очень достойных священников, которые ведут очень праведную и скромную жизнь. Досточно ли глубоко они погрузились в религию? Думаю, да. Испортила ли она их? Очевидно, что нет. 

Я сейчас говорю не про всех священников, но два очень достойных человека в их рядах я знаю. Соответственно, Ваше утверждение о том, что религия автоматически портит человека, не соответствует действительности. Всё зависит от самого человека, какую жизнь он выберет. Религия ему в этом не помеха, а поддержка.

----------


## Remarque

N_Life, я очень сочувствую, что Вам ранее так не повезло с теми протестантами, в рядах которых Вы ранее находились такое продолжительное время и которые нанесли Вам душевные травмы. Я никоим образом не призываю Вас перейти в православие или ещё в какую-нибудь религию. Не зову Вас никоим образом в монастырь. Верьте в то, во что считаете нужным. 
Единственная просьба к Вам: не обобщайте. Не нужно разбрасываться такими выражениями, что православные, мол, все плохие. Они не все такие. Говорите тогда лучше, что среди православных есть плохие. То же самое касается и представителей любой другой религии. Среди них есть очень достойные люди. Просто будьте объективней, не ставя ярлыки на всех православных. Ведь именно это Вы ранее неоднократно в своих постах делали, всех кидая в одну кучу и именуя их всех просто "православными". Делайте между ними различия. Они разные.

----------


## jozh

del

----------


## N_Life

> А вы любите Бродского? Недавно открыл для себя его прозу. Вот, кто замечательно гармоничный учитель, который вызывает безграничное доверие!


 Не читала. Спасибо, почитаю)))

----------


## jozh

Беда в том, что слишком многое должно совпасть, чтобы рекомендуемый автор, или книга "выстрелили" и то, что одного читателя пронзает навылет, над тем другой зевает и читает из чувства долга... Слишком многое должно совпасть. Но вот стихи-то почти во всех откликаются. Ничего не читал милосерднее, чем его "Одиночество". Вот, из каких глубин это пришло? С каких высот спустилось?
"Когда теряет равновесие
твоё сознание усталое,
когда ступеньки этой лестницы
уходят из под ног,
как палуба,
когда плюёт на человечество
твоё ночное одиночество, —
ты можешь
размышлять о вечности
и сомневаться в непорочности
идей, гипотез, восприятия
произведения искусства,
и — кстати — самого зачатия
Мадонной сына Иисуса.
Но лучше поклоняться данности
с глубокими её могилами,
которые потом,
за давностью,
покажутся такими милыми.
Да.
Лучше поклоняться данности
с короткими её дорогами,
которые потом
до странности
покажутся тебе
широкими,
покажутся большими,
пыльными,
усеянными компромиссами,
покажутся большими крыльями,
покажутся большими птицами.
Да. 
Лучше поклонятся данности
с убогими её мерилами,
которые потом до крайности,
послужат для тебя перилами
(хотя и не особо чистыми),
удерживающими в равновесии
твои хромающие истины
на этой выщербленной лестнице."

----------


## N_Life

> А вот jozh реагировал на мои ответы, помимо критике используя оскорбительные выражения к православию. Критику я вполне спокойно воспринимаю, а вот оскорбительные сравнения считаю неприемлимыми.


 Все Ваши речи о jozh здесь напомнили мне инквизиционные речи, которые я читала, когда  читала об инквизиционных процессах православия и католицизма над «еретиками», перед тем, как отправить этих людей на костёр или в тюрьму. Примерно такие же речи и в такой же интонации я слышала в видеозаписи «церемонии отлучения» Свидетелями Иеговы людей, выступивших против этой организации. Вы никак не можете поверить, что религия, которую Вы представляете, делает людям больно и действует на них разрушительно. Вы встречаете таких людей. Встречаете, думаю, не только в лице jozh, но всякий раз думаете, что это с этими людьми что-то не так, что они что-то не так поняли в православии или обо что-то споткнулись, но само православие правильное и не могло на людей плохо повлиять. Так вот Вы будете встречать таких людей ещё больше, и каждый раз они будут Вам служить напоминанием о том, что споткнуться обо что-то или что-то не так понять мог бы один человек, но не столько людей. Это у него естественная реакция (как и у многих других людей, и не только бывших православных) на травмирование именно православием (самой этой организацией, её учением и практиками). Их травмировала ложь. Они искали настоящее, искали истину, православие дало им нечто, что оно преподнесло как настоящее, истину и смысл жизни. И какое-то время люди в это искренне верили. Вы пока ещё не знаете, что это такое, когда ты обнаруживаешь, что ты столько времени с искренним сердцем и душой тратил на обман. Особенно когда ты обнаружил, что твои лучшие стремления и старания использовали. И использовали против тебя. А ты не стал в этой организации лучше как человек, а только деградировал. Православие декларирует другое: что придя в православие, человек найдёт Бога, освятится и спасётся. Когда человек искренне в это верит, принимает это всё на веру, старается, но потом обнаруживает обман, виновата именно эта организация. А не этот отдельный человек. Он делал всё, что ему говорили. Организация его обманула. Таких людей сотни. И не только после православия. Поинтересуйтесь, мой уважаемый собеседник, у атеистов, которые Вам встречаются по жизни, сколько из них стали атеистами именно после православия. Вы удивитесь, как много таких людей. И от всех Вам не удастся отмахнуться, сказав себе, что само православие тут ни при чём.




> Учитывая прежние диалоги с jozh, у меня есть все основания полагать, что в очередной раз начнёт помимо критики использовать и оскорбительные сравнения.


 Христа оскорбляли гораздо больше, чем Вас. Причём язычники, что для Иудеев само по себе было оскорбительно. Его троллили солдафоны — одевали на Него одежду царя и ржали с этого (хотя Он действительно был царём, только не отсюда), плевали Ему в лицо и били по голове. Он хоть слово сказал о них плохое? Хоть что-то сказал об их воспитанности или невоспитанности? Что Он им сказал? Не сказал ли, что прощает их? Не сказал ли, что они не виноваты, они не знают, что делают? Почему Вы так боитесь оскорблений и заботитесь в первую очередь о себе и о репутации организации, которую представляете? Где забота в первую очередь о ближнем, а не о себе? Где реакция Христа? Где любовь в ответ? Где слова: «ты не виноват»? Где это всё?

Тем более, здесь и ситуация другая. Те римляне не были пострадавшими от учения Христа. А этот человек пострадал от учения православной организации. И каждый раз «выпуская свои защитные колючки» против организации, которую Вы представляете, он, сам того не осознавая, спасает Вашу душу. Он Вам показывает, что не всё так гладко и благотворно в Вашем православии, если оно вызывает такую реакцию у честных и искренних людей, если оно так сильно их разозлило, что никак им покоя не даёт и вынуждает ходить за Вами по пятам и высказывать Вам это снова и снова. Такая реакция — это закономерные плоды Вашей организации. Нате, любуйтесь. Не нравится? А вот оно такое, Ваше православие. Именно к таким реакциям оно приводит и именно так воздействует на людей. Кстати сказать, у бывших протестантов такая же реакция на протестантские церкви и учения. У меня тоже был этот этап, на котором была точно такая же реакция, потом я этот этап переросла (вернее, пережила). И могу сказать по себе, что у меня на его месте на этом этапе, наверное, была бы на Вас такая же реакция. И не потому, что мне неприятны лично Вы или мне хочется оскорбить Вас или Вашу религию / организацию. А потому, что Вы снова и снова напоминаете мне о том обмане и о том надругательстве над моими лучшими чувствами и моими самыми искренними духовными стремлениями и поисками, которые разбились вдребезги об искусную подделку, о симуляцию истины и Бога, об издевательство над моей душой. И всякий раз, когда Вы бы появлялись и я Вас видела, я бы снова вспоминала о фальшивке. И да, меня бы сильно раздражало, что Вы бы с умным видом говорили об этой фальшивке, как о чём-то хорошем и полезном, что всем людям нужно, а я бы ЗНАЛА ПРАВДУ, что эта хрень делает с людьми. И да, я бы, возможно, ходила за Вами по пятам из темы в тему и не давала бы Вам покоя, и возможно, оскорбляла бы эту фальшивку снова и снова. Знаете почему? Потому что я бы настолько устала от лжи и лицемерия, и мне бы было настолько противно смотреть, как на чёрное говорят белое и прямо на моих глазах обманывают очередных людей. Он просто стал настоящим. Наконец. Перестал быть искусственным и неестественным. Стал искренним. Устал от вашего православного лицемерия. Он не рисуется и не играет в прощающего святошу, как Вы.




> Я простил jozh. Но не общаюсь с ним, чтобы не плодить зло.


 Прощение выражается в поступках, а не прячется где-то в глубине души. Необщение — признак непрощения. Это всё отговорки. Пойдите, научитесь, как прощать тем, кто, как Вам кажется, поступает с Вами несправедливо. Сколько бы оскорблений ни было в Ваш адрес, сколько раз Вам сказано прощать? Семь раз? Нет. Семь раз умножено на семьдесят. То есть, всегда. Я не знаю, как Вы вообще «Отче наш» читаете, Ремарк? В ней же заложен шах и мат против Вас — Вам Бог не станет отвечать, пока Вы не станете отвечать тем, кому Вы не отвечаете. Не загоняйте себя в угол. Или не читайте «Отче наш» вообще, или сначала простите людей по-настоящему, а не формально, а потом уже её читайте.

----------


## N_Life

> Не совсем понятно, как jozh при таких обстоятельствах может быть близок к учению Христа, но Вы имеете право на своё мнение, как и любой другой человек.


 В нём живёт это умение прощать по-настоящему, нелицемерно, чего я простите, не наблюдаю у Вас (как и у православной организации вообще). Если бы Вы судили «не по наружности», а «правильным судом», то Вы бы смотрели не на «защитные колючки», а на суть человека. Он пытался показать Вам, что Вы представляете фальшивку. Вам не понравилось, как он это делал. Давайте вспомним, нравилось ли фарисеям, какие слова по отношению к их религии говорил Христос? Если бы Он был сейчас здесь и видел в лице православия то же самое, что было тогда, Вы бы не сочли за оскорбление, если бы Он вас назвал ядовитыми змеюками, лицемерными святошами, гниющими внутри, и детьми дьявола? Для них это были такие оскорбления, что они убить Его готовы были. Он органически непереваривал лицемерие. А лицемерие — это основная черта православия, католицизма и протестантизма. Если даже Сам Бог это всё такими, казалось бы, «оскорбительными» словами называл, какую же реакцию Вы хотите от обычных честных людей?




> хотелось бы всё-таки, чтобы Вы то же самое сказали и jozh, учитывая его прежнее поведение при общении со мной, иначе Ваше мнение будет излишне предвзятым.


 Он не называл себя представителем Христа, скорее, наоборот. А Вы выступаете, как представитель Христа. И ждёте от него поведения Христа, не демонстрируя его сами. Нет уж, как раз именно Вам я должна это сказать. И только Вам. Если Вы и вправду представляете Христа — так покажите Его. Покажите Его характер. Покажите своей жизнью, что из Вас православие сделало Христового ученика, а не ученика фальшивой организации, носящей Его имя. Не кажитесь, а будьте письмом Христа, которое Он написал внутри Вас Своим духом. Докажите, что Вы не фальшивка и Ваша религия не фальшивка. Иначе это просто профанация Его имени и Его учения — на деле православные далеко-далеко от Него. 

А этот человек, который не присваивает себе Его имя, даже позиционирует себя как Его противник и ведёт себя честно и искренне, странное дело, но дал мне увидеть Его впервые в жизни. В реальности, а не в книжках. Я думала, люди, в которых живёт эта СУТЬ, эта СОЛЬ, давно уже вымерли и вокруг существуют только одни православные, католики и т.п. Что вокруг осталась одна ложная реальность, одна симуляция, а настоящая реальность ушла на небо с теми людьми. Устав от всей этой виртуальной реальности в религиях за столько лет, я так захотела увидеть хотя бы одного настоящего человека. Просто НАСТОЯЩЕГО. Хоть одного человека, хоть чем-то похожего на Него. На Того настоящего, в Котором не было ни грамма лжи, ни грамма лицемерия. Одна только правда. Предельная реальность. И ни грамма симуляции. Я настолько истосковалась с детства по этому Существу, Которое я нигде здесь не видела, что я подумала, мне бы хоть одного такого человека увидеть, в котором я узнаю Его, и всё, я смогу спокойно умереть. Ну хотя бы одного такого человека! Хотя бы одного!

И вот когда я, наконец, увидела, что такой человек, оказывается, существует, и я могу теперь спокойно выдохнуть и умереть, оказалось, что я… больше не могу умереть. Потому что этот человек (скажу на понятном для Вас языке) стал «моим Апостолом Павлом». Со мной произошло то, что происходило с людьми, когда с ними говорил Павел. Они рождались. Рождались заново. С неба. Рождались из смерти в жизнь. Поэтому у Павла были чувства к ним, как детям, а у них были чувства к нему, как к отцу. Мне кажется, я стала понимать, что они чувствовали. И почему у них возникало стремление учиться у него и впитывать то, что он говорил, питаться этим и расти. Я никогда в реальности не сталкивалась с такими вещами и не видела ни в одной организации. Я про такое только читала. Я думала, что так не бывает в этой жизни в наше время. Сначала я думала, что мне показалось и что со временем окажется, что я ошиблась (к чему я привыкла в религии и после религии). Но со временем я начинаю видеть в этом человеке ещё больше СУТИ. Оказывается, существуют люди, которые думают в первую очередь о других и о пользе других, а потом уже о себе. Оказывается, существуют люди, в глубине натуры которых живёт самопожертвование. Люди, которые способны поступать с тобой так, чтобы «не помнить зла», которое ты им причинил. И покрывать любое твоё поведение прощением. Я недавно вспомнила описание Любви у Апостола Павла. Того самого «наивысшего пути» существования, выше которого просто ничего нет. И на примере отношения и поведения этого человека описание Павлом любви начало для меня оживать. Не знаю даже, что мне сказать по этому поводу, но чем дальше, тем больше я начинаю учиться у этого человека СУТИ — той настоящей соли, которая не даёт этому миру утонуть в лицемерии, ненастоящести и загнить окончательно. 

Я узнала в нём то, что на протяжении жизни меня «цепляло» в разных ситуациях и в разных фильмах. Был ряд фильмов, которые стали моими любимыми, потому что что-то в них меня сильно «зацепило» и выбило на какое-то время из суетной реальности. Это были моменты столкновения с настоящей, предельной реальностью, которые меня сильно задели, и мне чего-то сильно захотелось, но я не могла понять чего. И что меня так сильно зацепило, я долго не могла понять. После столкновения с этим человеком, когда весь мир для меня перевернулся и меня, такое впечатление, вытолкнуло из ада в самое небо, все эти моменты стали складываться, как пазл, в одну общую картину, и я поняла, что меня так сильно всегда цепляло: самопожертвование. Глубинная суть и высшее проявление любви, реальности и настоящести. Может, он этого и не видит в себе, но я вижу это реально. И я замечаю, что в нём это растёт и увеличивается. Я понимаю, к чему всё это идёт: он станет одной сплошной Любовью. И в нём её будет так много, что хватит на весь мир. 

Если бы он остался в православии и сидел и дальше в этой клетке искусственной реальности, он бы никогда не стал той книжкой, по которой Вы стараетесь поступать. Вы стараетесь впихнуть себя в то, что там написано, а в нём это живёт без всяких книжек, и даже вопреки им. Вы даже ещё не научились по книжке и преданиям старцев прощать по-настоящему, что уже говорить о высших проявлениях Бога? Прощение — это элементарное. Это духовный детсад, это ещё на уровне «Отче наш». Если Вы не преодолели до сих пор даже этот барьер, о каком «духовном росте» может идти речь дальше? К чему все ваши православные учения, практики и опыты старцев, если Вы за столько времени не научились тому, чем этот человек уже давно живёт, даже не замечая этого, без всех ваших книжек, преданий и практик? Достаточно было ему всего-навсего оставить это всё — и это уже положило начало реальных изменений.

Вы скажете: я не вижу в нём того, что видите Вы, по отношению к себе я вижу другое. Ну так для Вас остаются «защитные колючки». Какие были у Христа по отношению к фарисеям. Потому что Вы не хотите сути Христа. Вы хотите букв и правил, формальностей, запрограммированной духовности в рамках организации. И поэтому Вы и не будете видеть СУТИ Христа в других людях. Вы будете видеть только «колючки». От Ваших глаз будет скрыто сокровище, которое находится внутри таких людей. Пока Вы не «станете Никодимом» и не придёте к Христу ночью, пока Ваша организация крепко спит, и не поищете СУТИ, СОЛИ, и не родитесь, наконец, от слов этого человека и не узнаете, что такое не КАЗАТЬСЯ, а БЫТЬ. 

Вы можете сколько угодно говорить мне о том, что у этого человека (или у других людей, которые покинули православие) не так. Но для меня факт остаётся фактом: Ваше православие чуть дважды не довело меня до летального исхода (две мои попытки обратиться к православию в самые тяжёлые моменты моей жизни закончились тем, что один раз меня чуть не довели до самоубийства, потому что я пришла туда без платочка, а второй раз батюшка посоветовал мне оставаться в моём первом браке до конца, чтобы муж доломал меня психологически окончательно так, чтобы меня похоронили в мои 18 лет). А от jozh мне было достаточно услышать всего пару фраз о разумном устройстве человека, и даже не из Библии, чтобы родиться в жизнь, навсегда избавиться от состояния смерти и чтобы меня налило Любовью с неба так, что я буквально начала ею ДЫШАТЬ и её ПИТЬ. Что делает он для моей жизни дальше и как быстро и сильно меняет её — это тоже действует его СУТЬ. Его настоящее «я». Он может ничего для этого не делать. Он может вообще никак не заморачиваться. Может даже «выпускать защитные колючки» по отношению ко мне, когда и сколько ему угодно, но это никак не меняет его СУТИ, его сокровища, которое он носит внутри и которое способно перевернуть весь мир. Можно сколько угодно говорить мне о пользе православия, но моя жизнь для меня лучшее доказательство, где смерть, а где жизнь.

Поэтому можете и дальше отмалчиваться при столкновениях с этим человеком, если Вы выбрали такую тактику. И всякий раз, когда Вы будете это делать, Вы будете очередным доказательством для меня того, что православие никакого отношения к СУТИ Христа и вообще к Христу не имеет, так как эти люди не умеют даже самого элементарного, что умеют даже некоторые неверующие — прощать и забывать зло.

----------


## jozh

N_Life, не хочу быть больше предметом обсуждения. Ремарк прав в том, что я вел себя как не воспитанный человек, забывший нормы приличия. Это так. "Травмирование организацией" тут никак не прокатывает. Мне 51 год и я должен владеть собой априори. Тем более, что никакие организации Ремарк собой не представляет и не олицетворяет. Это сразу видно. Обычный веритофоб, без всяких затей. Если уж говорить о ком-то, кто может с положительной стороны олицетворять собой православие, так это Серафим Сурожский. Всегда вспоминаю этого человека, когда начинаю распаляться и это действует на меня как холодный душ. Если можно ТАК развить свою душу в парадигме православия, как этот человек, то сама парадигма не безнадежна. "Все яд, все лекарство, дело в дозе". Я неправильно выбрал свою дозу? Сам виноват. А Ремарк мне просто не интересен. Давайте закроем тему с ним.

----------


## N_Life

> Христос любил, но когда  Понтий Пилат спросил его, "что есть Истина?", то Христос промолчал. Почему же он промолчал на такой важный вопрос? Потому что понимал, что вступив в спор с Пилатом, лишь настроит его против себя, ведь он не был готов услышать от него истину. Начались бы оскорбления и насмешки со стороны Пилата. Поэтому Христос промолчал, проигноровав и избежав таким образом дальнейшего разговора с Пилатом, чтобы не плодить зло. Я руководствуюсь примером Христа, поэтому и не отвечаю jozh.


 Вы так и не поняли, что Пилат понял, что перед ним Истина… Почитайте об этом у Иоанна (который слушал стук Его сердца). Пилат (кровавый тиран) трясся от того, Кто перед ним. Он это понял ещё когда его жене перед праздником Пасхи приснился сон о том, что Он праведник, и она сказала Пилату, чтобы он ничего Ему не делал. Пилат понял, что Он Сын Божий, потому что сильно испугался, когда об этом услышал, и спросил Его, так откуда же Он? Когда Он ответил Пилату, Кто на самом деле имеет власть над Ним, Пилат всё понял и стал всячески стараться отпустить Его. Он трижды отказывался отдавать Его на смерть, пытался сказать, что никакой вины в Нём не находит, что Он никакого зла не сделал. И когда Пилата всё-таки вынудили религиозные люди с книжкой под мышкой Его убить, Пилат сказал, что это будет пролита кровь праведника, и он отказывается её на себя брать. Пилат даже понял, что Он Царь, царство которого оттуда. Говорил Иудеям, что не хочет убивать их Царя. И даже на табличке над Ним написал, что Он Царь. И хотя это сильно возмутило религиозников, Пилат всё-равно не стал эту надпись убирать. Вы сравнили этого человека с Пилатом? Не случайно. Он встретился с Истинной реальностью, хоть и называет это другими словами. А Вам пока, к сожалению, мой уважаемый собеседник, эта Истинная реальность не знакома, пока Вы находитесь в современной реконструкции религии, которая убила Христа…

----------


## N_Life

*Remarque*, я закрываю с Вами тему о jozh и больше не будем о нём говорить. Хорошо? Я думаю, моё мнение Вы поняли. А я поняла Ваше. Я отвечу Вам позже о том, что Вы спрашивали о православии. И прошу на меня не обижаться, если Вам кажется что-то оскорбительным в том, что я говорю о Вас или о православии. Оскорблять Вас я точно не хочу. Мне с Вами интересно общаться, несмотря на разность наших взглядов. Вам много что кажется категоричным. Возможно, так и есть. Ну такое у меня мнение. Категоричное. Другого пока нет. Я к Вам хорошо отношусь, как к собеседнику. Я просто хочу, чтобы Вы были ещё лучше. Воспринимайте это как просто моё мнение. Если Вам оно неинтересно или не хотите продолжать беседу, так и скажите. Я не буду продолжать с Вами тему о православии. Как Вы скажете. Хорошо, Ремарк?

----------


## N_Life

> С прочимы, увы... не о чём поговорить - словно бы их разум замер во развитии в 5-м классе школы - с той же сферой интересов и охватом знаний.


 


> Сериалы, рыбалка, деньги, быт, половые трудности - вот и всё, с чего состоит их "мир" и "внутренняя жизнь". Узость кругозора находит отражение и в сфере их интересов, объёме их постов.


 У меня всю неделю не выходят из головы эти Ваши слова, *Юнити*. Я продолжаю думать над ними всё это время. И сейчас мне кажется, что материалистическая концепция мира и человека — вот в чём причина того, о чём Вы говорите. Где-то с пятого класса нас начинают учить, что мы — всего лишь материальный, биологический объект, произошедший от биологических предков, и не более того. Потому что только это мы можем «пощупать» — увидеть, разглядеть под микроскопом, проверить сканерами, рентгеновскими лучами, наконец, препарировать. Больше ничего нам наши сканеры и приборы показать о человеке не могут — значит, всего остального не существует. Сознания, разума, души / психики, подсознательного, бессознательного / духа, с точки зрения материалистической науки, просто не существует. Потому что это не разглядываемо, не проверяемо и недоказуемо. Проверяем и разглядываем только мозг. Всё. И за всё остальное в организме человека отвечает только мозг. Больше ничего. Вот и всё, из чего состоит человек. Из биологического материала. 

Чего же Вы хотите от биологического объекта, который появился биологическим путём из изначального биоматериала случайный образом, существует исключительно как биологический, материальный объект в биологической, материальной цепи и идёт к своему естественному биологическому концу? Что ещё этот объект должно интересовать, как не гормональные коктейли, размножение, быт, деньги, рыбалка, сплетни, варка борща, сериалы и гробки на кладбище? Ведь ничего другого просто не существует. Нет ничего высшего, никаких интересов НАД материальными, биологическими интересами. Нет сознания, нет души, нет духа. Как нас научили жить этой сферой интересов — такой сферой мы и живём. С точки зрения материализма, если Вы захотите чего-то большего, захотите смысла Вашего существования — Вы выходите за рамки Вашей биологии, а значит, у Вас начинается психическое заболевание, потому что Вы ищете смысла там, где не должно быть никакого смысла. Смысл материального объекта один — случайно появиться и закономерно умереть. Если Вы начнёте искать какой-то выход, чтобы избежать этого естественного биологического конца Вашего объекта — с Вами что-то не так, Вы не хотите видеть смысл в бессмысленном существовании, не хотите быть как все. Поэтому Вам, скорее всего, поставят диагноз. Если Вам поиск духовного смысла станет дороже Вашей материальной жизни, и у Вас начнутся проблемы с суицидом, потому что что-то высшее, нематериальное в Вас будет пытаться таким образом как-то вырваться за рамки сковывающего Вас материального существования и подышать, Вам опять же любой психиатр поставит диагноз. Потому что Вы материальный объект, Вы должны «вписываться в рамки» и не выходить за них в поисках того, чего нет. 

Если Вы влюбитесь, и это чувство станет руководить Вами (а мы прекрасно знаем, что это чувство способно настолько захватывать человека, что становится иногда сильнее биологического инстинкта самосохранения — бывали случаи, когда даже дети кончали с собой из-за влюблённости), Вам снова поставят диагноз, потому что любовь уже внесена в перечень психических заболеваний. Так что сидите, материальный объект Юнити, как все и не рыпайтесь, чтобы не прослыть ненормальным. Вообще любой малейший выход за рамки размеренного материалистического существования (как то рыбалки, сериалов, что есть, что пить, во что одеться, чем накормить детей, чем заплатить за квартиру) — это уже ненормально с точки зрения материализма. Вы уделяете больше времени тому, чего нет, а должны уделять всё своё время тому, что есть и что можно пощупать. А когда в человеке сильно громко «заговорит» смысловая бездна (то, чего у биологического объекта нет и быть не может), и для него начнут «преснеть» и терять кайф и смысл «мирские радости», когда «мирской путь» начнёт «сереть» и уступать место чему-то неосознанному, но гораздо бОльшему, чем сам этот материальный человек, человек перестаёт находить себе место в материальном существовании и начинает всё больше и больше осознавать, что всё в этом мире не просто так и разглядываемыми и доказуемыми вещами далеко не ограничивается. 

Такой человек идёт либо в одну из организованных религий (которую я считаю подделкой под настоящий смысл, которая существует специально для того, чтобы человек никогда не нашёл настоящий смысл или хотя бы потерял много времени на поиск смысла там, где его нет) или часто оказывается на подобных форумах, а иногда, если с поисками что-то пойдёт не так, то и на кладбище. Но в любом случае, материальная жизнь уже перестаёт быть для такого человека смыслом и больше не может его удовлетворять, потому что:




> Мирской путь - это путь в никуда. Каждый, Сюда приходящий, на неком этапе жизни таки приходил к сему пониманию. Но после гнал прочь.


 …Гнал прочь, потому что его с детства научили, что он исключительно материален. Поискал, поискал, не нашёл — и хватит выпендриваться. Надо возвращаться к своим котлетам, рыбалке, зарабатыванию денег, размножению, сериалам и прочим мирским радостям и идти молча, без вопросов к своей гробовой доске. Ничего, что чуть ли не бОльшая часть удавшихся самоубийств продиктована «смысловой бездной». Внутренние поиски отдельных (или многих) людей материалистическую концепцию особо не волнуют. Она всему найдёт свои причины и всё объяснит: случайно выпал из окна; что-то не так с головой; перепил и выпал; может, проблемы на работе или кредитов набрал; может, кто вытолкнул. Да и какая, в общем, разница для материалистической концепции, что происходит с отдельными материальными объектами материального мира, если общая цепочка эволюции всё-равно развивается и без этих объектов; основная масса объектов ещё жива, а на такие мелочи можно не обращать внимания.

----------


## N_Life

*Unity*, А между тем, парадокс, *Юнити*. Та же самая материалистическая концепция — очень загадочная штука. Оказывается, она и не скрывает и прямо признаётся в том, что «пощупать» она может всего лишь ничтожные 5% всего мира вокруг. А 95% нашей Вселенной они вообще не понимают, что это такое и из чего состоит. «Видимое нами вещество — лишь малая часть того, из чего состоит наш мир. Всё остальное — нечто, о чём мы почти ничего не знаем», — признаётся кандидат физико-математических наук Игорь Сокальский (https://elementy.ru/nauchno-populyar...mnaya_materiya).

«Вся материя, которую мы можем видеть и понимать, включая звёзды, планеты и атомы, составляют менее 5% Вселенной. Более 95% нашей Вселенной состоит из тёмной энергии и тёмной материи, ни одну из которых мы не понимаем, и обе невидимы», — говорят они (https://medium.com/space-review/%D1%...F-e4cd2a796808). То есть, 95% всего, что вокруг нас — это пустота, которую нельзя ничем измерить, ничем «пощупать» и ничем увидеть. Но. В то же время, учёные говорят, что она определённо существует, и она не пустая, это «не ничто, а что-то». Они могут наблюдать, что она делает, но её самой не видят. Это как ветер: никто не знает, откуда он берётся, но он есть; самого ветра не видно, видно только его влияние на видимые объекты и видны его последствия. Эти 95% «невидимой пустоты» «рассеяны повсюду во Вселенной», говорят учёные, она расталкивает галактики, замедляет их, эта «тёмная энергия» «более сильная и более концентрированная, чем всё остальное во Вселенной». Она «очень сильно влияет на развитие Вселенной» (https://www.svoboda.org/a/415341.html). Откуда она берётся, они не знают, но знают, что именно «тёмная материя» и «тёмная энергия» «являются ключом к пониманию нашей Вселенной и её будущего» (ссылка первая). 

На данный момент единственное, что современная материалистическая концепция может об этих 95% сказать, это предположить, что тёмная материя и тёмная энергия могут вместе составлять некую жидкость, которая действует как «отрицательная гравитация» (https://scientificrussia.ru/articles...atelnoj-massoj). Но это пока только предположения. Хотя материализм утверждает, что она точно есть, но о ней существуют только догадки и гипотезы, говорит академик-ядерщик
Валерий Рубаков (https://newtimes.ru/articles/detail/13136). 

И даже из этих несчастных 5% процентов того, что в нашем мире существует видимо, материально, изучено пока ничтожно мало. Я с удивлением обнаружила недавно, что, оказывается, около 80% (если не больше, так как материалистическая наука не может пока назвать точных цифр — рискну предположить, что 95%) видов животных, растений, грибов, бактерий и вирусов, обитающих на нашей планете, «до сих пор не открыты». Материалисты сходятся на том, что «число ещё не известных, не найденных и не описанных видов превышает число видов известных» (https://www.agroxxi.ru/zhurnal-agrox...-na-zemle.html) — и не будет открыто никогда. Про Мировой океан тоже все знают — статистика приблизительно такая же: на данный момент он изучен только не более чем на 5% (https://nat-geo.ru/nature/8-faktov-o...-obitatelyakh/).

Что же происходит с нами самими, как материальными объектами, Юнити? Вы, скорее всего, уже догадываетесь — примерно то же самое. Материалистическая концепция вот что нам о нас может сказать: «Тело человека на 99,9% состоит из пустоты». Научный материалист Али Сандермьер говорит, что «большинство людей и не предполагают, что, по сути, состоят из пустоты. …С научной точки зрения, почти всего человека не существует» (https://telegraf.com.ua/nauka/285279...-pustotyi.html). Материального в человеке (того, что можно исследовать и «пощупать» материально), всего от 1% до 10% (по разным данным). Физик Дмитрий Побединский поясняет: «Из чего состоит человек? Конечно, он состоит из молекул, атомов, протонов, нейтронов, электронов, кварков. Но эти объекты скомпонованы не вплотную друг к другу и между ними есть какое-то пространство. Давайте посчитаем, сколько процентов от объёма человека занимают эти пустоты. …Атомы заполняют только лишь 10% человека. …Посмотрите, например, на свои руки: 90% того, что вы видите, ничем не заполнено» (https://theoryandpractice.ru/posts/1...nnykh-voprosov). 

Более того, некоторые люди подсчитали, что если «сдуть» всю нематериальную пустоту, которая наполняет все материальные частицы и пространство между частицами всех людей на земле, то «всё человечество, все живущие 7 млрд. можно уместить в один кусочек рафинада» (https://vsobolev.com/esli-ubrat-pustotu/). Вот сколько материального составляем все мы в совокупности. Ничтожно мало. Всё остальное, из чего мы состоим на самом деле — нематериальное. Но. Это не просто тупо бессмысленная пустота. Учёные-материалисты так и говорят: «всё вокруг не может состоять из пустоты», потому это не просто пустота, а «невидимая материя», которую нельзя «пощупать» и проверить, но она связывает все материальные частицы между собой и заполняет собой всё остальное пространство внутри нас и вокруг нас (https://hronika.info/neverojatnoe/17...it-iz-pustoty/). Что это за материя, откуда она взялась и из чего она состоит — материализм пока ещё только в догадках. 

А между тем и те ничтожно малые 1–10% материального, из чего мы с Вами, Юнити, состоим, чрезвычайно «умно» и «информативно». «Сколько гигабайт «весит» человек?» — задались вопросом некоторые люди и посчитали. Цитата: «А вот «электронный формат» человека: Каждая клетка содержит 1,5 гигабайта нашего генетического кода. Таким образом, один человек хранит около 60 секстибайт (1 секстибайт =1024 экзабайт = 1 180 591 620 717 411 303 424 байта) информации. Это невероятно большой объем данных. По словам Veritasium, в 2020 году объем хранящейся во всем мире информации достигнет только 40 секстибайт. Теперь можно понять, как много информации записано в одном человеке и выражение — «Человек — это Вселенная» отнюдь не метафора» (https://hi-news.ru/eto-interesno/sko...-chelovek.html
). Почему так много-много-много-много информации в материальном человеке? У меня есть моё личное предположение, которое пока ещё у меня на стадии перепроверки, что в генетике человека (а что такое генетика как не генезис, происхождение человека?) «записана» вся информация о нём самом, обо всех его органах и системах, обо всех его предках и потомках, о происхождении и будущем всего человечества, об устройстве мироздания и Вселенной. Просто мы, материалисты, ещё не «доросли» умом и технически до того, чтобы научиться всё это «прочитать». 

Ах да, наш ум, разум. Я уже раньше писала о том, что даже нашим материальным мозгом тоже не всё так просто. Здесь снова встречается всё та же статистика: всего 5% работы нашего мозга мы осознаём, и даже это «выдаёт» нам уже в готовом виде наше неизведанное — наши 95% «подсознания» / «бессознательного», которые материализм, опять же, не может пощупать и понятия не имеет, что это такое, но оно управляет нашим мозгом на все 100%. Если Вы читали мою «простыню» о мозге, то чем дальше нейробиологи и другие специалисты по мозгу изучают наш мозг, то тем больше приходят к выводу, что даже за те ничтожно малые 5% его работы, которые мы осознаём, отвечаем не мы, а нечто другое, невидимое, нематериальное. К чему я это всё? К тому, что неудивительно, что мы с Вами чего-то ищем, Юнити. Чего-то большего, чего-то высшего, нематериального. Мы с Вами много пишем — мы даём в себе развернуться чему-то бОльшему, чем просто материальный мозг — именно эта сфера интересует больше всего Вас и меня. Мы с Вами и со всеми нашими сообитателями этой планеты всего на 5% материальны, если не меньше, и мир вокруг нас материален тоже всего лишь на 5%. Основное, что управляет нами самими и всем этим миром — как раз за рамками наших глаз и наших микроскопов. Именно 95% нематериального определяют, какими будут наши материальные 5%, из чего они будут состоять и как они будут жить.

----------


## N_Life

> Меня, прежде всего, в людях восхищает Разум


 Подобными фразами Вы снова и снова доказываете несостоятельность концепции восточных религий. Ведь они утверждают, что всё зло и все наши беды идут именно от нашего разума, а Вы разумом восхищаетесь. Вы антибуддист, уважаемый Юнити)))) Я Вас именно потому и не останавливала всякий раз, когда Вы говорили мне про мой т.н. «интеллект»: чем больше он Вам нравился, тем больше мне нравилось, как Вы разваливали своими «восхвалениями» свою буддистскую философию)))))




> Что Вы, я всегда - за Истину.


 Что есть Истина?

----------


## N_Life

*Unity*, и кстати, Юнити, что любопытно: и в этих всего лишь 5% материального в мире (а вернее, во всего лишь 5% изученных от 5% материального мира), всё настолько взаимосвязано, что даже если материалистическая наука не успеет Вам показать за время Вашего материального пребывания здесь хоть 5% ещё новых видов, которые существуют на этой планете, но о которых Вы пока ничего не знаете, и не успеет открыть для Вас хоть 5% новых созвездий из глубокого космоса, которые ещё не открыты, Вы можете приблизительно увидеть их «отражение» уже сейчас, в уже открытых видах и найденных созвездиях, так как всё в этом мире настолько взаимосвязано и «взаимопродумано», что почти все растения напоминают внешне или какие-то виды животных, или насекомых, или рыб, или другие растения, или какие-то созвездия галактик, а созвездия в глубоком космосе зачастую напоминают то, что Вы можете встретить в растениях или минералах здесь, на земле. Фиалки «Танец галактики»:

----------


## oneway

> Если Вы влюбитесь, и это чувство станет руководить Вами (а мы прекрасно знаем, что это чувство способно настолько захватывать человека, что становится иногда сильнее биологического инстинкта самосохранения — бывали случаи, когда даже дети кончали с собой из-за влюблённости), Вам снова поставят диагноз, потому что любовь уже внесена в перечень психических заболеваний.


 Это растиражированная желтыми СМИ выдумка) Ни в каком действующем перечне заболеваний любви нет. Проверяйте информацию перед ее использованием.

----------


## White_Gargouil

Есть любовная аддикция, которую можно отнести к F63.8 МКБ‐10 – другие расстройства привычек и влечений. Но это действительно не есть гармоничная любовь, а только зависимость, которая на нее похожа. Хотя есть ощущение, что большинство людей именно аддикцию и принимают за любовь как раз. Отсюда, возможно, и пошло это информационное искажение. 

И еще к слову о любви. Что есть она, как не совершенное принятие? Мне кажется, есть некий смысл в том, чтобы принять мир таким, какой он есть. Возводя жизнь на пьедестал и ненавидя смерть и болезни, Вы привязываетесь к одной стороне мира и отвергаете другую, так мне кажется. Если бы мир был человеком, он бы расстроился. Всем ведь хочется, чтобы его принимали таким, какой он есть. Вот он мир, такой, какой есть. Солнце тут дарует жизнь и согревает землю, но может и иссушить ее, сделав неплодородной. Морские волны могут подарить покой нашему разуму, но также штормят, выбрасывают громадные волны на берега и забирают людские жизни. Звери грациозны и милы на вид, но также пожирают друг друга, зачастую заживо, для того, чтобы выжить. 
Это нужно принять. Сделать это не так уж сложно. Следует просто осознать, что всякие наши оценки, понятия "хорошо"\"плохо", "приятно"\"неприятно", обусловлены особенностями нашего устройства. Живые существа тянутся к оптимальным для себя условиям. Это необходимо для выживания и жизни, таковы ее законы. Но разве могут эти наши "предпочтения", грубо говоря, определять мир, какой он на самом деле? 
Поэтому я и говорил, что это, думается, очень полезная способность - уметь видеть черную дыру в галактике собственного сознания, уметь становиться на время "пустым", чтобы взглянуть на окружающее безоценочно. Оставить хотя бы на несколько секунд свое беспокойное, вечно бунтующее эго, стремящееся только к хорошему и приятному, и видеть мир глазами простого осознающего наблюдателя, а не только обреченного, зависящего от тепла и заботы, страдающего существа. 
Кроме того, Вы и сами недавно узнали, что Пустота - не та пустота, о которой Вы прежде думали. Она не есть отсутствие. В творении, говорится, вообще не может быть небытия. Поэтому даже Пустота - своеобразное бытие. Быть может, оно есть как бы иное состояние, очень непривычное нашему восприятию, привыкшему к пестрому разнообразию форм и проявлений. 
Но я, конечно, не утверждаю и ничего не доказываю. Просто таков мой опыт и домыслы, на нем выстроенные, которые очень помогли мне достичь некоего процента успокоения, потому и рискнул ими поделиться...

----------


## четыр

С детства понял, что я плохой человек : безвольный,
ненадежный, бесполезный, вредный, злой.
Родным приносил душевную боль.
Пытался себя улучшить разными способами.
Потом решил, что бог меня может исправить.
Изучал библию, ходил на собрания, молился.
Но результата нет. А я не хочу быть злым на родных.
Злому надо прекратить жить.
А я продолжаю существовать. Виноват я сам в том, что
не убил себя до сих пор. 
А так хочется вернуть богу этот подарок :
мою грязную жизнь.

----------


## Unity

Жизнь - это словно чистый белый лист. Что мы нарисуем - да и станем ль рисовать совсем - зависит от нас. 
Жизнь (как Дар - бога ли, природы ль, космоса, вселенной, земной ноосферы) - предельно нейтральна. Качество ей люди придают лишь сами, своими делами, думами, мировоззрением. 

И коль понимаем мы, что из своей жизни создали кошмар - через тысячи ошибок - что же нам препятствует больше их не повторять? То, что отравляло жизнь вчера нам и позавчера - в своём Настоящем?

----------


## 4ёрный

Ошибки подобны лавине. Ты их можешь больше не совершать, но роковой снежок уже брошен. Лавина уже начала свой путь.

----------


## Unity

Банальная психофизиология: каждый наш поступок, решение, речи или мысли - всё это лишь "траектории" каскадов возбуждения или торможения, пролегающие чрез наши извилины ну и оставляющие в мозге... "шрамы", коль угодно - гирлянды нейронных связей (или констелляций). Ну и эти "пути" с каждым повторение только укрепляются, вынуждая нас повторять ошибки опять и опять. 
Если осознать и понять сущность сего механизма, возможно "блокировать" новые цепи ошибок. Раз и навсегда, сколь бы ни склоняла к ним нас рефлекторная "инерция" пагубной привычки.

Легче один раз "посеять/пожать", нежель инстинктивно зависать в адском Дне Сурка, ловя опять и опять лавину за лавиной...

----------


## 4ёрный

Unity, поздно пить "боржоми"©

----------


## 4ёрный

Самая большая ошибка - родиться разумным.

----------


## Unity

Так оно и есть, родиться - вообще ошибка сама по себе. 20, 30... 80, 90 лет - зоны строго режима. Тело - как тюрьма. Страна и планета - тоже клетка внутри клетки. Тщетное существование. 
Разум Здесь, скорее, ненужный балласт. Большего успеха ("счастья") достигают особи, действующие инстинктивно.

----------


## Dementiy

> Большего успеха ("счастья") достигают особи, действующие инстинктивно.


 Большего успеха достигают здесь те, кто цепляются за жизнь (любят ее). Часто они идут при этом на сделку со своей совестью (потому что так больше шансов выжить, это определено правилами игры).
Я думаю, это совсем не случайно.
Те, кто любят жизнь нужны миру. Своим цеплянием они оправдывают существование этой матрицы. Это как подписчики для блогера. Или как игроки в онлайн игре. 
Чем больше, чем активнее - тем лучше организатору действа.

----------

